#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-26
<Admiral_Chicago> omg, you all destroyed my inbox
<gnomefreak> sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<gnomefreak> would like to add more but i dont think i can
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, no apologies neccesary, i just want to know what you did
<gnomefreak> im gonna leave it for 30 minutes see if it ever gives me anything
<gnomefreak> retraces
<Admiral_Chicago> automatically?
<gnomefreak> no using apport
<gnomefreak> than all the changes i have to make per bug cant be done in one interface
<gnomefreak> 98% of what you have in your box from me is all retraces
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see, i still am not sure what apport and bughelper do.
<gnomefreak> apport is used in my case to pull debugging symbols out of coredumps
<gnomefreak> so all the reports you see with (nodebiggong symbols found) or whatever it says i use apport to get them :)
<Admiral_Chicago> oh cool.
<gnomefreak> so we dont need user input as much (they dont need to run dbg)
<Admiral_Chicago> even better.
<gnomefreak> ok who are the nitwits that keep marking upstream with no upstream bug and closing reports when they dont need to be closed?
<gnomefreak> im getting real tired of this shit
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure I *just* got back to my desk
<Admiral_Chicago> power went out for the whole area.
<asac> gnomefreak: .... i added upstream bugs without bug number :) ... closing don't know.
<asac> look advanced search
<gnomefreak> it wasnt you
<gnomefreak> some guy trying to show hes working on bugs :( i had to reject 6 of them the past couple days
<asac> in advanced search there is: "Show only bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bugtracker"
<gnomefreak> they werent even retraced yet :(
<asac> those without bug number pop up
<asac> anyway, i did it to try that feature, but since there are not enough of those features, we need to use tags for now :)
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> might i suggest a tag for them. since we have other users doing it to so we dont get confused. i havent redone any of yours
<gnomefreak> mt-needupstream?
<asac> tags for what?
<asac> ah
<asac> there is alrady one
<gnomefreak> oh we are using it?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen it yet
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States#head-20d2a91720844f0d557f4dcf89321a0074734f57-3
<asac> first step in confirmed in case we think its upstream is
<asac> mt-upstream
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> do we remove it once upstream bug is found?
<asac> if no bug is there mt-postupstream is used to show that someone should file one
<asac> mt-confirm is again said
<asac> we have to ensure that upstream recognizes bug properly
<asac> read description of state confirmed in wiki
<asac> if you have questions ask
<asac> i will fix doc then
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> just 6 sentences :)
<asac> when bug is properly processed upstream, its state "In progress" for us.
<asac> as its out of our hand
<asac> other then pinging upstream from time to time
<gnomefreak> works for me
<asac> no more tags for now
<asac> its already quite a lot to remember for time-to-time triagers
<asac> there should be better task descriptions so people can just work on what they want
<gnomefreak> wish we had tasks to hand out but still not enough memebers example(people triaging bugs, people retracing bugs, ect...) but it will be a while i would say do what you can. i would like to take some work off your back if possible so you can focus on devel and upstream as main points
<asac> yes probably right.
<asac> but good documentation might help people to become involved more easily
* gnomefreak dont mind taking simple patches from you ;)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> 48minutes and its still not doing anything
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: you busy?
<asac> maybe the attachment names are ambiguous
<gnomefreak> apport uploaded them
<asac> maybe two people attached report?
<gnomefreak> bug 71048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71048 in firefox "Crash when removing private data" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71048
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> no sorry bug 87859
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87859 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87859
<asac> isn't this an edgy report
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> the second one
<asac> thought apport auto download works for report since feisty?
<gnomefreak> the first one listed was mistake
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: no. just getting through emails.
<gnomefreak> i need retrace tests on bug 87859
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: just delete bug mail :) if its not of your bugs of course ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> can I help you with anything.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay I'll look at that
<asac> gnomefreak: file names look good. Don't know
<asac> if apport still works on other bugs and those attachments can be downloaded .. wierd
<gnomefreak> i might not need it try it though anyway it seems my load just got real heavy
<asac> so are you picking unconfirmed sigsegv bugs?
<asac> or sould i go through first?
<asac> you have a script you can add a bug list and things get auto done?
<asac> would that help?
<gnomefreak> it would if it works and i know how it works
<asac> will you write one?
<gnomefreak> its working now it took 55 minutes to connect to LP bug and start working :(
<asac> or should i drop it?
<gnomefreak> i dont know bash that well
<asac> ok
<asac> give me apport-retrace command
<asac> with some random bugnumber
<gnomefreak> i can do simple little scripts like just run a few commands
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace -s -v -d bug# 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<gnomefreak> that is for feisty reports that have it attaches already unpacked
<gnomefreak> the edgy ones are gonna be a beast to make a script for
<asac> does apport produce any garbage file in directory you are currently in?
<gnomefreak> nope just the retrace.log that i end up attacjing
<gnomefreak> attaching*
<gnomefreak> to do edgy ones, they are done localy so you mkdir bug#88888 cd bug#88888 mkdir parts than wget <crashreport> than apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v -d <crashreport> 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/multi-retrace.sh
<gnomefreak> and with edgy if more than 1 report i cd bug#88888 than mkdir<usersname> cd <usersname> mkdir parts
<asac> i think all with standard sigsegv summary should work
<asac> will produce retrace.$bugnumber.log in current directory
<asac> for each bug number given as argument
<gnomefreak> cool nothing is there
<gnomefreak> cool, nothing is there
<asac> nothing?
<gnomefreak> nvm
<gnomefreak> it popped up
<asac> if script does not work, let me know
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ty will try it soon as this one is done
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> ok did pre setup. on script so it should be multi-retrace bug#?
<gnomefreak> looks like its working :)
<gnomefreak> it echoed the command
<asac> yes
<asac> good ... already retrace.$bug.log  there?
<asac> what kind of pre setup?
<gnomefreak> chmod a+x script cp it into /usr/bin/local
<gnomefreak> /usr/local/bin
<asac> yeah
<asac> or run sh ....sh :)
<asac> so run it and go to sleep :)
<asac> i can do that too ... now taht i have a 686 chroot
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i have someone complaing atm i cant go to bed yet
<asac> oh
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> i can ban anyone without the "it wasnt me someone hacked me" crap
<gnomefreak> cant
<asac> who tells such stories?
<gnomefreak> everyone :(
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875 > how was i i only asked a question 2 times in the chat
<gnomefreak> 19:32 <      gnomefreak+> sorry cant get into bt atm as you can see above to  show logs
<gnomefreak> 19:32 <   eagles0513875 > unless someone hacked my comp
<gnomefreak> script is working :)
<gnomefreak> i think problem with LP is causing it to be so damn slow
<asac> sure launchpad creeps day in day out
<AlexLatchford> hehe
<AlexLatchford> finally made it over to Feisty
<AlexLatchford> darn the new Network manager is good
<gnomefreak> asac: script worked like acharm :)
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: look at your menus in gnome :)
<AlexLatchford> meh?
<AlexLatchford> the Control Centre?
<gnomefreak> yep
<AlexLatchford> yeah I know its annoying..
<AlexLatchford> but oh well
<gnomefreak> very much so
<hellcattrav> admiral chicago hello?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there
<Admiral_Chicago> open up a terminal and try this... firefox --profile-manager
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> admiral_chicago:  what am i looking for, FF started and its at my home page(google)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay wait a second...
<hellcattrav> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: try with a new profile  'firefox -ProfileManager' is the terminal...no quotes
<hellcattrav> what do you mean profile?
<hellcattrav> i typed firefox --Profile-Manager in the konsole, would you like me to take the - out between profile and manager?
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: firefox -profilemanager
<poningru> or -P
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> i get teh same thing, it goes to homepage
<hellcattrav> is it supposed to be somethign different?
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: how did you install fx?
<hellcattrav> aptitude install firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> okay.
<hellcattrav> i used apt-get to install it the first time and then to remove it and the second time i installed it i did it with aptitude
<Admiral_Chicago> that's fine. hmm, what command did you run ?
<hellcattrav> just now...? i
<hellcattrav> or with the firefox -profileManager?
<Admiral_Chicago> hellcattrav: yes, what the last command you put in a terminal
<hellcattrav> litterly firefox -profilemanager   just like that
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox -p
<hellcattrav> huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> actually in a terminal do 'sudo killall firefox-bin && firefox -p'
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<hellcattrav> ok
<hellcattrav> what does this do?
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure profile manager comes up, we want to make sure that its not your profile causing allthi
<hellcattrav> oh
<hellcattrav> whats the &&?
<Admiral_Chicago> links commands
<hellcattrav> ok, now what
<poningru> Admiral_Chicago: good call
<hellcattrav> ok i see firefox choose user profile
<hellcattrav> what am i looking for?
<hellcattrav> oh it also gave me some sort of error
<hellcattrav>  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<hellcattrav>   Major opcode:  144
<hellcattrav>   Minor opcode:  3
<hellcattrav>   Resource id:  0x0
<hellcattrav> Failed to open device
<hellcattrav> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<hellcattrav>   Major opcode:  144
<hellcattrav>   Minor opcode:  3
<hellcattrav>   Resource id:  0x0
<hellcattrav> Failed to open device
<hellcattrav> hello?
<hellcattrav> hello>
<hellcattrav> is someone there?
<asac> hello
<gnomefreak> that looks like he is on kde with those errors
<gnomefreak> ther eis a work around for it. its not a ff issue its kde issue
<asac> hi ... what are you doing here?
<gnomefreak> hello asac
<asac> what time is it?
<gnomefreak> sleep working :)
<gnomefreak> its 5:23am
<asac> oh man ... you should probably smoke some pot or something ;)
<gnomefreak> your really gonna love what i got for you today ;)
<gnomefreak> Done downloading
<gnomefreak> --- stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> --- thread stack trace ---
<asac> oh ... thats not much
<gnomefreak> donedoh
<gnomefreak> its a 64bit :(
<gnomefreak> you want it?
<asac> can you assign?
<gnomefreak> yep ;)
<gnomefreak> its all yours
<asac> damn
<asac> 693 bugs
<asac> total
<asac> open
<gnomefreak> most of those should be ready to be summarized. i will go through the unconfirmed bugs and get them started
<asac> ok ... for now there are just two bugs assigned with retrace for me
<asac> looks like i could handle them :)
<asac> you already tried to summarize?
<gnomefreak> i can find more for ya
<gnomefreak> no not yet was working on retracing lastnight
<asac> what the script helpful?
<asac> could you just run and go away?
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> bug 87942
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87942 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87942
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> thats yours
<gnomefreak> thought it was another number
<asac> bug 86414  ... is mine too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86414 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86414
<asac> probably yes
<asac> taking
<gnomefreak> asac: you want them something like bug 87956?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87956 in firefox "firefox crashed several times unexpectidly [@gtk_style_realize] " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87956
<asac> something like?
<asac> you mean how summary is written?
<asac> usually just
<asac> firefox crash [@...] 
<asac> should be enough
<asac> s/several times unexpectidly//
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> what do we do if out of 3 reports on one bug only one is gtk_style?
<asac> the rest?
<asac> depends
<asac> if other reports show up something else, we will forget about gtk_style report .. .because we have others for that
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> if we have three different stacktraces in one bug
<asac> we should open new bugs for each stack
<asac> and declare the original bug to be owned by some random stack
<asac> and rememberr to subscribe the report reporter to the new bug
<gnomefreak> ok that sounds reasonalbe
<gnomefreak> for new reports as stated above. Do you want stacktrace and orig. crash log?
<asac> stacktrace should be enough ... but only if its nearly zero work to copy it out of log
<gnomefreak> im adding link tot he comment to orig. crash report
<asac> hmm
<asac> apparenlty i was offline
<asac> gnomefreak: have you been offline too?
<gnomefreak> netsplit
<gnomefreak> i than restarted irssi by mistake
<gnomefreak> bug 86002   <<< asac
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86002 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86002
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah ... we already had that one
<asac> didn't we?
<asac> exact same site in backtrace
<gnomefreak> not sure ive seen it a few times
<asac> http://www.rockradioaz.cz/azlive.php?choice=0
<asac> we have tested it yesterday
<asac> or did we talk aabout the same bug
<asac> ?
<gnomefreak> same guy too iirc
<gnomefreak> we did that was the one i got the popup dialog to accept to play the stream
<gnomefreak> but i never crashed on it
<gnomefreak> I think we need to use mt-needsummary as a single tag. right now we add it to tags mt-needreport/mt-needretrace. cause going through these alot dont have reports attached
<asac> use
<asac> firefox crash in java [@JavaPluginFactory5::CreateSecureEnv]  [@ProxyJNIEnv] 
<asac> ok ... makes sense
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> will stop adding double tags then :)
<gnomefreak> me too
<gnomefreak> am i still here?
<gnomefreak> thats weird :(
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: no
<asac> mozilla folks are sometimes ... aehm ... weird :)
<asac> push a follow-up advisory sunday night ... after release: http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: freenode pinged me again so i was wondering if i lost connection
<gnomefreak> asac: well than 2.0.0.2 im guessing is #1 piority for you than :)
<gnomefreak> thats not a good announcment IMHO
<gnomefreak> well good they see it and announce it
<asac> yeah ... have to find CVE id for that new announcement before i can release
<asac> otherwise our automatic security check will not be able to verify that this issue is fixed for us
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak out for a bit.
<asac> hmm splitting all away
<asac> what is package name of proprietary flash player?
<gnomefreak> flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> or do you mean stand alone?
<asac> no
<asac> i cannot find it
<asac> what repo?
<gnomefreak> swflash i believe is the stand alone flash player and flashplugin-nonfree is plugin in mulitverse
<gnomefreak> multiverse
<gnomefreak> asac: you wont have it on 64bit
<gnomefreak> just like i wont have 64bit packages in my repos :(
<asac> hehe
<asac> right :)
<asac> second time i ran into this trap
<asac> :)
<asac> so no flash player tests for me :(
<asac> but java6?
<asac> not in edgy :(
<gnomefreak> nope just feisty
<gnomefreak> unles syou install it from feisty or java :(
<asac> what package is it?
<asac> can i unsubscribe from ubuntu-bugs when in QA team?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<gnomefreak> in feisty its sun-java6-jre or plugin or bin
<gnomefreak> sun-java6-plugin installs all of the above
<pradeep> Hello, can someone please confirm bug 64844 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64844 in firefox "Firefox starts very slowly" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64844
<asac> no
<asac> :)
<pradeep> What more info does that need?
<asac> not exactly info, but a tester who can show up and help to test here throughout the process of tackling this :)
<asac> so if you volunteer, we can confirm it :)
<pradeep> ok so if there are no volunteers, it will remain open?
<asac> maybe you could profile both applications and post the statistics, so we can see where the time is used?
<asac> not exactly ... if i (or some other team member) comes around and can reproduce this, then i will confirm
<asac> but that might take a little longer
<gnomefreak> could that be pango?
<asac> performance?
<gnomefreak> as weve found out in dapper that pango caused ff to run slower than official build
<asac> lots of options ... pango might be one, but we load more .so files at startup, which upstream links in statically
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> another option is, that we use flat chrome layout while upstream uses jarred up chrome
<gnomefreak> testcase == strart disabling options till you find it :)
<asac> we would have to test all options to see
<gnomefreak> start*
<asac> no
<asac> you can disable pango by
<asac> export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<asac> pradeep: does this improve startup for you?
<pradeep> sec
<asac> pradeep: do:
<asac> export MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1
<asac> firefox
<asac> in the console
<asac> pradeep: how to you measure the startup time?
<gnomefreak> asac: you opinion on bug 44016 when you get time (going for smoke)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44016 in firefox "grep: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/*[^~] : No such file or directory" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44016
<asac> gnomefreak: is mt-needtestcase
<asac> updated comment
<asac> pradeep: if you have tested this, does the time diff decrease if you compare second run results?
<gnomefreak> ok taking break from mt-summary and doing a few retraces :)
<pradeep> asac, it's fluctuating...sometimes it's low sometimes high: 2.80s-3.20s range
<asac> k
<asac> how about pango ... any improvement?
<pradeep> that's what I said, it varies between tests
<asac> ok ... 2.8-3.2s absolute time or time diff?
<gnomefreak> is this default home page or is this a user set homepage?
* gnomefreak wopnders if reporter has set different home pages. (would test both with default mozilla page to get diff in times)
<asac> pradeep: is homepage different for mozilla.org and ubuntu install?
<pradeep> asac, 'user' time
<pradeep> default ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com might be slower to render than mozillas default
<asac> can you try to set both homepages to the same page
<pradeep> isn't the default one a local file?
<asac> e.g. set some custom homepage for you profile
<asac> ?
<asac> what is mozilla.org default one?
<pradeep> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<pradeep> mozilla.com for the vanilla one
<asac> pradeep: so ... *vanilla* is user time: '2.176s'; *disabled pango* is '3s'; *all default* is '4.8s' ?
<asac> can you still reproduce these values?
<pradeep> asac, it's a higher value with a home page set
<pradeep> 3.76s (pango enabled), 3.31s (disabled)
* asac still wonders how you stop the timer in a reproducible fashion
<asac> anyway, if you are subscribed to the bug and you stay available for further tests, we can move this to confirmed
<asac> done
<asac> pradeep: at some point i might ask you to test preview packages, please provide feedback, so we can find the cause of this.
<pradeep> asac, thanks for confirming
<asac> np ... stay tuned :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you have about 100+ emails most are due to that damn gtk retraces thing (its too damn early to think
<asac> gnomefreak: GREAT ...w ill look
<asac> lp is damn slow :/
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> those are done :)
<gnomefreak> for now atleast
<asac> gnomefreak: 2.0.0.2 bits for i386
<asac> are there for testing in people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/
<asac> those are the ones that will probably go up
<gnomefreak> ok downloading now
<gnomefreak> will install when im done with feisty retraces for the day
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: is that a testing 2.0.0.2 repo?
<asac> for now ... actually those are send up ... so its more a last minute testing repo
<gnomefreak> it has a ./ or /. at the end?
<Admiral_Chicago> class now
<asac> ./
<asac> http://www.asoftsite.org/apt-archives.html :)
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> gnomefreak: we really need someone who can reproduce one of those gtk_style crashes
<asac> it is said that it crashes after one closes a tab with a plugin like totem installed
<asac> e.g. on side where video is embedded
<gnomefreak> there are so many of them do we really need to?
<asac> yeah
<asac> we have to verify if a fix fixes it
<asac> i have a patch at hand, but it is not clear if and which variants it fixes
<gnomefreak> do we have a step by step example for one of them
<asac> if not, we probably should try to fix it on our own, as upstream appears to be out of resources here.
<gnomefreak> i can work on it today if we have one with link that crashes and so on
<gnomefreak> i can try it in between house work while im getting ready for my trip on thursday
<asac> ty
<gnomefreak> asac: is ther ea bug with a good testing instructions?
<asac> not that i have seen
<asac> navigating to site with embed video, then closing tab and opening filedialog on other tab (via save link as) ... might do :)
<gnomefreak> Attempted to load file chooser dialog from gmail file attachment button. not very helpful nad is same stack as the rest of the gtk things
<asac> yes ... as i said ... close a tab with running video before
<asac> or other embedded plugin (flash??)
<asac> then open file chooser via link
<asac> or drag a link to/from gnome desktop
<asac> something that causes a restyle :)
<asac> (don't ask me how :))
<asac> those are my best guesses from what i have red so far
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> i have no flash player plugin, ... and i don't know a site where video is embedded
<asac> btw, totem destructor patch is already fix released by seb128
<asac> so we might now be able to reproduce this bug with totem again :)
<gnomefreak> true
* gnomefreak doesnt seem to be crashing at all :( 
<asac> which site do you use?
<gnomefreak> i was using youtube
<gnomefreak> hint flash
<asac> where is a totem site?
<gnomefreak> dont know off hand i dont really watch movies from online. too much buffering with slow net connection
<poningru> when are we releasing 2.0.0.2?
<gnomefreak> soon
<poningru> if there is anything I can do...
<gnomefreak> poningru: test a firefox crash :)
<asac> poningru: search for gtk_style_realize ... and try to figure out how to reproduce ;)
<poningru> yes sir
<poningru> s
<asac> there are a hundreds of duplicates ... so it should be possible ;)
<poningru> on lp.net right?
<asac> yeah ... firefox source
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=gtk_style_realize&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch
<asac> better  (shorter url):
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=gtk_style_realize&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=mt-confirm
<asac> when watching embedded video
<asac> and bookmarking a page opened in another tab i get
<asac> lots of 18:47:11: ERROR: move_display_object() -- can't find object at depth 3
<asac> in console
<asac> bookmarking: dragging page into bookmark menu
<asac> maybe it happens only on feisty?
<asac> are there reports on edgy for this stack too?
<gnomefreak> not sure im using feisty
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> if you mean the gtk one
<gnomefreak> just tryed the gmail one with gtk issue and it works fine for me
<gnomefreak> i tried 10ish and still cant reproduce any of these as they state to do it
<asac> hmm
<asac> i hate field tests ... we should actually be able to reproduce such a common crash ... damn
<gnomefreak> here bug 70411 has decent instructions and i cant reproduce it at all
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70411 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70411
<gnomefreak> even a link
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New] 
<asac> maybe this helps
<asac> there is a brief outline
<asac> though this might not be our bug
<gnomefreak> totem hasnt crashed for me since i patched totem
<gnomefreak> fx and totem work fine here together
<asac> hmm ... maybe it just doesn't happen on gnome because all styles are already initialized?
<asac> any hint in those reports that at least some have kde?
<gnomefreak> dont know there are so many ways to reproduce this (seems like they are all differnet)
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not one that i saw and i saw alot of them this am
<asac> yeah ... maybe ping a few about desktop environment specs?
<asac> what theme they are using, etc.
<asac> e.g. firefox theme + gnome theme .... if kde
<Admiral_Chicago> or version.
<Admiral_Chicago> 3.5.6 would have some bug fixes over 3.5.5
<gnomefreak> asac: problem there is kde doesnt use gtk by default
<asac> yes but if firefox installed it is used
<gnomefreak> you have to install firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> it does handle gtk
<asac> maybe styles are not setup properly from the beginning
<asac> thus my guess
<Admiral_Chicago> it even has options about how to handle GTK apps
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: not by default you have to install gtk libs or qt-gtk something cant think of package name
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: can you reproduce the bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> which one.
<asac> any gtk_style_realize bug
<gnomefreak> pick one there is only like 200 of them :(
<asac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=gtk_style_realize&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=mt-confirm
<Admiral_Chicago> okay let me see
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: what i understand is this:
<asac> something like you need some plugin running (embedded) and need to trigger a gtk restyle
<asac> they appear to be able to do that by opening some dialog (e.g. file-picker, or other warning)
<asac> or by dragging bookmarks
<asac> i cannot see any crash here
<asac> console output though shows some ERRORs
<Admiral_Chicago> you mean Fx calls GTk to do some action and crashes?
<Admiral_Chicago> for example, create a new window.
<asac> no ... gtk decides that it has to initialize some more styles
<asac> then it tries to restyle a ffox widget that cannot deal with it
<asac> however the decision to restyle is triggered by one of the actions above
<asac> that is sure
<asac> file-picker, warning other dialog ... or dragging
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm looking at the gtk bugs now.
<asac> don't think its a gtk bug
<asac> restyle is a valid operation ... but ffox hand-crafted widget for embed objects cannot properly deal with it
<Admiral_Chicago> is there anything upstream?
<asac> yes
<asac> one or two
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<asac> that is one
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New] 
<Admiral_Chicago> i've tried to drag links and all but that don't recall crashing ever
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to reproduce any still
<asac> yes
<asac> but with plugin running
<gnomefreak> could the totem fix cause us not to reproduce?
<asac> or a tab with embed plugin (totem, flash) closed just before?
<asac> don't know ... did reports of this issue stop?
<asac> it might really be a follow up crash of totem trashing memore in destructur
<asac> but i doubt it is
<Admiral_Chicago> i am running mplayer though
* gnomefreak doubts it too but would be nice if i could crash it
<asac> we have reports for flash too
<asac> on this
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, you hope to crash Fk :)
<Admiral_Chicago> err Fx.
<Admiral_Chicago> really? flash causing this?
<Admiral_Chicago> or making it come out?
<asac> i saw reports about flash running and totem
<asac> not cause ... it triggers a bug in plugin impl of firefox side
<asac> at least thats what i understand
<Admiral_Chicago> i wonder if I can crash it by installing totem and trying to play a video.
<asac> not just playing
<asac> maybe playing in background
<asac> and dragging in some other tab
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'll try that once apt is done with its operation
<asac> i think you have at least to close one instance of tab with totem running to trigger
<asac> so play video before
<asac> close tab ... then cause restyle
<gnomefreak> low memory causing gtk windows to not draw correctly causing crash?
<gnomefreak> playing video is  a load on cpu/mem
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a gig in my box atm
<gnomefreak> i have 256 and cant crash it no matter what i do
<Admiral_Chicago> well maybe we can rule that out. what are minimum requirements for Ubuntu...128?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> don't think that we have so many crashes from users with low memory
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241535
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 241535 in Plug-ins "Assertion failure on destroying XEmbed plug-in" [Normal,New] 
<asac> that one has a patch
<asac> is the second one that might be related
<asac> its referred in initial description from the other bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New] 
<asac> Steps to reproduce (taken from
<asac> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=210151 ):
<asac> 0) Install totem plugin, start firefox
<asac> 1) Go to a site with movie links, for example
<asac> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/
<asac> 2) Open a non-movie link in a new tab, close the new tab [not sure this step is
<Ubugtu> Red Hat bug 210151 in firefox "Totem-mozilla plugin crashes firefox" [Normal,New: ] 
<asac> necessary] 
<asac> 3) Open a movie link in a new tab; wait for it to load in the totem plugin;
<asac> close the tab
<asac> 4) Right-click the movie link, Save Target As
<asac> can someone confirm a crash here?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup i'm looking at that now. have to wait for apt...slow network
<asac> maybe trying multiple times
* asac has to get some food -> shopping
<gnomefreak> i reproduced it on 2.0.0.2
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't have .2 but I want it. this bookmark thing is driving me nuts
<gnomefreak> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New] 
<gnomefreak> following that crashed me
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: its on asac repo
<gnomefreak> its not final though
<asac> gnomefreak: can you redo?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> can you redo with previous?
<gnomefreak> following upstream instructions
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i figured but that discussion was while i was in class. maybe i'll look up his bazaar branch
<gnomefreak> i will install and try
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/ ./
<gnomefreak> is the repo
<Admiral_Chicago> cool. thanks
<asac> official build should land too every minute
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, my network won't finish this update for a while
<asac> still building
<asac> foir i386
<Admiral_Chicago> well then i'll look at this bug after class.
* gnomefreak not gonna send crash report in
<asac> so previous crashes too?
<asac> what trace do you have?
<asac> the filepicker one?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill try to get it
<gnomefreak> oh well guess im retracing it
<asac> :)
<asac> maybe you can reproduce with bookmark drag in the end too?
<asac> e.g. instead of save file as .... as last step, drap url to bookmark panel/menu ?
<asac> sorry, but i don't see any crash here.
<asac> maybe 64 bit
<gnomefreak> no i tried bookmark
<gnomefreak> i cant reproduce book mark but there might be more to it. the upstream bug has good instructions for the one i reproduced
<asac> maybe in redhat btsa
<asac> bts
<asac> i crashed now on edgy too
<asac> but no crash report for me
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont see anything in stack about file picker
<asac> paste
<asac> pls
<gnomefreak> ok let me get a pastebin open
<gnomefreak> #22 0xb6c5d38d in nsFilePicker::Show (this=0x8809a00, aReturn=0xbfeeadac)
<gnomefreak> found it still pasting though
<asac> j
<asac> can you search for nsFilePicker::Show and update bug description with testcase from bugzilla?
<asac> there should be already a master bug with nsFilePicker::Show in title
<gnomefreak> look in upstream bugs?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/373402 heres most of it
<asac> one click too much for the horde
<asac> so which bug is the master bug?
<asac> ok  found
<asac> the closed one
<gnomefreak> im on upstream and that search returns everything but what the search is for :(
<asac> hehe
<gnomefreak> mozilla 314652
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 314652 in Widget: Gtk "Crash when opening a new file / saving page with Firefox 1.5 Beta2 on HPUX [@ nsFilePicker::Show] " [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314652
<asac> already searched a good bunch
<asac> found not much that was ours
<gnomefreak> that doesnt look like mine but might be
<asac> yeah don't search for new filepickers please
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> the upstream bug is yours
<asac> we need bugs for bookmark drag
<asac> that crashes in gtk_style_realize
<asac> or link drag
<asac> or other drag
<asac> but they don't have any
<asac> maybe you will find
<asac> search for xembed instead of gtk_style_realize
<asac> or something :)
<asac> the bad ... if its fixed on trunk, they close bug, though still open for us
<gnomefreak> this is the one i followed to get it to crash. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870   i was unable to get bookmark crash
<asac> if luck we can still find duplicates, but not original bugs if closed
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New] 
<asac> yep
<asac> i pasted description to MASTERCRASH summary :)
<asac> will try patch from it
<asac> and you can try if its gone
<asac> will build a build that includes that patch + a patch to fix theme switch crashes
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i don't thin that the patch in related bug really fixes this
<asac> though would be nice :)
<asac> maybe the drag et al stuff will still crash
<asac> but we cannot reproduce
<asac> :(
<gnomefreak> tony comes in i think
<gnomefreak> im gonna try to repro this crash on 2.0.0.1
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<tonyyarusso> asac: Hi there :)
<asac> hello
<gnomefreak> i cant even get it to play on 2.0.0.1
<asac> what?
<asac> any sane reason for that?
<asac> did you properly downgrade?
<gnomefreak> cant get mpg to play :( let me try a few otheres
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> tonyyarusso: you maintain some mozilla app?
<tonyyarusso> asac: not sure how much you've been told already, but I've been attempting to package something called KompoZer, a stopgap bugfix of Nvu.  It works on x86 and amd64 currently, but the one PPC machine I have access too failed.
<tonyyarusso> So, no, I don't maintain yet, but if I can get it to build and can get a UVF exemption I will.
<asac> what did fail?
<asac> build?
<asac> don't think that new upstream packages are accepted atm
<asac> anyway .. having it in the long run is good
<asac> does it include all mozilla code or do you link against firefox-dev ?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, trying to build a .deb from the source package fails.  From what I can tell, it seems to be attempting to run an x86 binary partway through the process, and I have no idea why.
<tonyyarusso> It includes mozilla stuff, standalone.
<asac> hmmm ... probably you miss a patch
<asac> is it ppc64 ?
<tonyyarusso> The particular machine I used, yes.  Dual G5 ppc64.
<asac> then its reasonable
<asac> wait
<tonyyarusso> I have a collection of patches from edgy's nvu package, but I'm not sure how to tell which have been applied and which have not yet, so that is a very likely explanation.
<tonyyarusso> I did have to use one already to build on amd64.
<asac> ah ... drop them
<asac> at least all architecture specifics
<asac> if nvu comes from debian its a piece of shit :) from package state pov
<gnomefreak> its unmaintained
<asac> afaik it never made it do debian testing/stable
<tonyyarusso> Neither is in debian atm.
<asac> so what mozilla version does it use as base?
<tonyyarusso> I think it's the same as firefox 1.0 or 1.5 - not the newest anyway.
<asac> ok
<asac> try add to debian/rules
<asac> +ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_ARCH),ppc64)
<asac> +       OPTFLAGS = -mminimal-toc
<asac> +endif
<asac> those lines (of course without +)
<tonyyarusso> Okay - and what does that do?
<asac> --- firefox-1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9.orig/security/coreconf/Linux.mk
<asac> +++ firefox-1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9/security/coreconf/Linux.mk
<asac> @@ -56,6 +56,10 @@
<asac>         OS_REL_CFLAGS   = -DLINUX1_2 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE
<asac>         CPU_ARCH        = m68k
<asac>  else
<asac> +ifeq ($(OS_TEST),ppc64)
<asac> +       OS_REL_CFLAGS   = -DLINUX1_2 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE
<asac> +       CPU_ARCH        = ppc64
<asac> +else
<asac>  ifeq ($(OS_TEST),ppc)
<asac>         OS_REL_CFLAGS   = -DLINUX1_2 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE
<asac>         CPU_ARCH        = ppc
<asac> @@ -119,6 +123,7 @@
<asac>  endif
<asac>  endif
<asac>  endif
<asac> +endif
<asac>  LIBC_TAG               = _glibc
<asac> that patch is probably the most important one
<asac> it sets CPU_ARCH variable properly
<asac> otherwise it will go x86 road ... as you observed
<asac> adding this patch might help you
<tonyyarusso> I'll have to change the filename, no doubt.
<gnomefreak> ok found out why and i fixed it. i got it to crash. had to downgrade the libs with firefox
<asac> maybe patch -p1 < patchfile.diff
<asac> will do it
<asac> if you are inside your mozilla tree
<asac> its more likely that it does not apply cleanly if you are not from 1.5 branch
<asac> does your package use dpatch?
<tonyyarusso> asac: not yet at least
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/90_ppc64-build-fix.dpatch
<gnomefreak> i still have upstream tar for that might be a bit old but if you want to look at it i can upload it for you
<asac> try to use that patch
<asac> just download
<asac> and then
<asac> patch -p1 < /tmp/90_ppc64-build-fix.dpatch
<asac> inside your dir
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tonyyarusso> with regard to the other patches I have, which may or may not still be necessary - the upstream dev was going to check for me soon hopefully, but how can one tell if they've been applied or not?
<tonyyarusso> As they were patches to fix things in Nvu, and KompoZer exists to fix things in Nvu.
<asac> don't know
<asac> without a case
<asac> i would do this:
<asac> use latest unmodified kompozer
<asac> and drop all patches from ubuntu so far
<asac> then add patches as needed
<asac> at best use dpatch or cdbs right ahead
<asac> its just not worth to fix it
<tonyyarusso> Right
<tonyyarusso> One other thing:
<asac> if you use dpatch you can pull almost all patches from debian iceape i would suggest
<asac> or icedove
<asac> ok
<tonyyarusso> The way things are currently, a whole pile of image files get put in /usr/lib instead of /usr/share, which makes lintian have a small aneurism.  Is there any reasonably simple way to fix that on my end, or does that have to be upstream?
<asac> how does your file system structure look like?
<asac> /usr/lib/kompozer/icons ... ?
<tonyyarusso> Worse...naming consistency are not us.
<asac> look how firefox does it ... usually you link all directories that contain indep files to a dir in /usr/share/... and then just move files before packaging things up.
<asac> can you paste file list of instlal somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> /usr/lib/nvu-0.77/{icons,res} are the offenders.
<asac> yes
<asac> that is fine
<asac> you probably have .../chrome too
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<asac> those should go to /usr/share as well
<asac> and if you are anal ... also all .js files in components/
<asac> but those are not really needed imo
<asac> :)
<asac> look how firefox does it
<asac> look in firefox.install ... firefox.links
<asac> firefox.dirs maybe as well
<tonyyarusso> So, I move the files, add symlinks for the dirs, and diffing it to the .orig.tar.gz does the rest?
<asac> no
<asac> you move it on in package only
<asac> you run make install DESTDIR=debian/myapp/
<asac> then you use myapp.install to not install debian/myapp/usr/lib/myapp/icons in /usr/lib/myapp/, but in /usr/share/myapp/ instead
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok
<asac> do you run make install at all in debian/rules?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah - I'll get the line
<asac> yes ... and then you add a link from usr/lib/myapp/icons to usr/share/myapp/icons ... so your app won't notice
<asac> in myapp.links :)
<asac> yeah ... you probably should fix the versioned dir thing too
<tonyyarusso> this should be it:   cd mozilla && $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/install
<tonyyarusso> There's a patch for that I think.
<asac> we want it in /usr/lib/kompozer ... not in /usr/lib/kompozer-version/
<asac> yes
<asac> fine
<tonyyarusso> yep
<asac> you can also look at mozilla-thunderbird
<tonyyarusso> and certainly not /usr/lib/nvu....silliness
<asac> has dpatches too
<asac> yes
<asac> might be right
<asac> <<- the install tidr
<gnomefreak> why me :(
<asac> i think you should use
<asac> $(MAKE) -C mozilla/ install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/install
<asac> instead
<asac> not cd before
<tonyyarusso> sure
<gnomefreak> most people dont know how to use apport to pull info out of a coredump and people pming me left and right now have thier coredumps removed from LP
<asac> to remove because of privacy issues?
<asac> yeah ... imo there should be a *BIG* warning in apport
<asac> tonyyarusso: you should try to push upstream to support building against system installed mozembed libraries
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah
<asac> each mozilla app ships so much duplicated code they should better link against existing libs
<gnomefreak> big warning == noone attaching coredump we cant retrace.
<asac> gnomefreak:  ... sure ... but most don't know
<asac> its a security and privacy hazard
<gnomefreak> true
<tonyyarusso> asac: I can mention it, but I'm doubtful.  He intends this to be a temporary solution, just a stopgap bugfix, until Daniel Glazman finishes Composer2 (using XULrunner), so he's said he's hesitant to do very significant changes.
<asac> i would find it fair to educate them
<asac> apport should do retrace locally
<asac> and don't submit coredump imo
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> would be nice if it did
<asac> tonyyarusso: fine
<asac> if they plan to switch to xulrunner, then its good
<tonyyarusso> yup
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its the best... the user has all libs, it does not generate much waste after runing ... so why not
<asac> just submit stacktraces
<asac> to a stacktrace db
<gnomefreak> i agree but it would have to be done right away in that case since you cant rely oon user to run command
<asac> sure
<asac> always ... for every crash report ... if the user clicks submit: retrace, submit, done
<gnomefreak> next time you talk to martin pass it by him ;) if i do it he will tell me to make it do that :(
<asac> any bug rampage from new upload in sight?
<asac> otherwise, i would stop for today
<asac> i will raise it
<asac> definitly
<asac> i first have to figure out, what is already in work
<asac> i think it should be given higher priority ... not because of better stacktraces, but more because of user security and privacy issues
* gnomefreak pretty much done for today its 15:30 and i have alot of other shit to get done before thursday
<asac> yeah ... go ahead ... take a break ;)
<asac> you already did too much for last few weeks
* gnomefreak waiting for email from matt revell and cleaning up emails and crap
<gnomefreak> if i didnt it would double for me when i got home
* gnomefreak keeps eyes open for tb 1.5.0.10 still
<asac> guess not this week
<asac> probably in two weeks
<asac> if ever
<asac> there are just a few java script crashes fixed that might be security relevant
<asac> so no problem for them ... and for me too :)
<asac> tonyyarusso: when do you expect to start repackag your app?
<tonyyarusso> asac: I'll get back at trying to fix those things within a few hours, after I've done some other stuff to apease my mom.
<asac> i ask, because i currently work on the future mozilla app blueprint package :) ... so all mozilla apps get to a single packaging standard etc.
<tonyyarusso> *appease
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> That would be very handy
<asac> i plan to consolidate firefox/thunderbird in feisty+1
<asac> and we need to add seamonkey to universe too imo
<asac> as well as sunbird and lightning
<tonyyarusso> I'm still kind of hoping I might be able to get an exception to get into feisty, but if not I'll release standalones for feisty and get on feisty+1 instead.
<gnomefreak> lightning?
<tonyyarusso> Lightning would be nice.
<tonyyarusso> calendar extention
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i think unless your package is at really good state with most recent mozilla codebase, i guess you will not get exception
<asac> at least I wouldn't grant one
<tonyyarusso> Needs ONE feature, IMO.  Keyboard shortcut to add/remove from the window, like the contacts sidebar.
<gnomefreak> asac: can we make them all like tb with the archives folder?
<asac> i work on prototype
<asac> will be much better then thunderbird
<asac> but will have embedded tarball probably
<asac> but cdbs
<asac> with dpatch
<gnomefreak> tb == easy
<asac> not dpatch alone
<gnomefreak> ah good
<asac> maybe i will even use quilt instead of dpatch, because its a bit more comfortable. but depends how mature quilt module for cdbs is
<asac> stay tuned ... guess in two weeks or so i will have firefox 3 as blueprint :)
<gnomefreak> i might be bring pc with me on thursday cause its looking like ill be gone for about a month so i may be in and out not steady like i am now though
<asac> that would be great
<asac> :)
<asac> ok ... cu maybe tommorow
<gnomefreak> i should be here
<gnomefreak> out for a bit.
<asac> hi david
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<dfarning> Hey how are you?
<asac> great ... wanted to be off ... but now i am here again for a few minutes :)
<dfarning> Is everything going ok
<asac> i really think upstream relationship to adobe is really possible in the near future
<asac> isn't
<asac> :)
<asac> but why do gnashers think we are a bit evil?
<dfarning> All  we need is a little more market share for adobe to jump on board;)
<dfarning> 18 million users instead on 'only' 8 million;)
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, but I think getting them quality crash reports will improve our relations
<asac> really ... they gave numbers?
<asac> or is that just your guess?
<Admiral_Chicago> or helping them triage a bit if they want volunteers
<dfarning> we are willing to work with propriatry flash
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: how do you want to triage closed source?
<dfarning> just makin up those numbers
<Admiral_Chicago> oh ya....haha just realized that
<asac> still ... near future ... not possible, right?
<dfarning> who would have thought 8 million is too small to worry about
<asac> for gnash we still have debian upstream
<asac> i would have told you if you asked
<asac> :)
<asac> anyway ... my guess is you don't get to the right persons
<asac> don't want to go in detail
<dfarning> I agree
<asac> but i think its all a matter of who you can reach. If you find the right person, things might go fast
<dfarning> that is what happened with linspire
<asac> otoh, adobe is in what way?
<asac> ups
<asac> :)
<asac> erase that line
<asac> in what way?
<dfarning> ups?
<asac> oops
<asac> :)
<asac> gnash is still maintained at debian, isn't it?
<asac> aren't they a good enough upstream for now?
<dfarning> to triage closed source I would like to be able to id that the problem lies with their package.  Then send all of the necessary stuff so that they can run retrace them selves and fix the problem.
<asac> we cannot verify ... because we cannot see
<asac> some might be obvious related to their software, some might be not.
<asac> who packages it for ubuntu?
<asac> flashplayer-nonfree i mean?
<dfarning> crimson i think
<asac> crimsun ?
<dfarning> I'll look
<dfarning> https://beta.launchpad.net/~crimsun
<asac> you know if i can disable beta for longer than 2 hours?
<dfarning> with regard to gnash,  when I was filling upstream bugs I tried to file them with both debian and their upstream so as to not piss off the debian guys with our issues
<dfarning> not sure about the beta issues
<asac> dfarning: you have some bugs we filed at gnash?
<dfarning> no, not yet that we my policy when firefox was iceweasle and you were not here to shepard those issues.
<dfarning> s/we/was/
<asac> ok ... we have gnash issues that are ready for submission?
<asac> did not even take a look at gnash so far
<dfarning> I'll follow this up with an email
* dfarning goes to get more coffee
<asac> ok ... looking at malone for gnash, there are not many issues filed
<asac> bug 86547 ... is a real deep recursion
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86547 in gnash "Gnash crashed when trying to open last.fm "play" from Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86547
<asac> looks like stack overflow
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 26 Feb 18:00: Community Council | 27 Feb 15:00: Technical Board | 27 Feb 18:00: New York LoCo Team | 28 Feb 13:00: Accessibility Team | 28 Feb 15:00: Edubuntu | 28 Feb 17:00: Xubuntu
<gnomefreak> oh thats at 6
<gnomefreak> did everyone say ok to march 6th at 20:00 UTC for hte meeting?
<gnomefreak> the*
<Admiral_Chicago> works for me.
<Admiral_Chicago> i have midterms that week, no promises
* dfarning agrees
<dfarning> gnomefreak: will you be around to run it?
<gnomefreak> dont count on it
<dfarning> ok
<gnomefreak> i wont know til than. i asked alexL if he would chair in my place unless you want to do it
<dfarning> Ok cool I was thinking of either freddy or alex
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't mind chiring
<dfarning> I would rather not because I don't want to be viewed as a dictator
<Admiral_Chicago> but i think Alex said he didn't mind
<gnomefreak> dfarning: oh come on screw them ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<poningru> I for one welcome dfarning as our dictator
<dfarning> and I would rather not put add more stuff to alexanders todo list;)
<dfarning> we really need to keep him heatlhy
<poningru> naah work him to death, replace with new mofo bitch
<dfarning> Well yes, but we need him to teach us how first;)
* gnomefreak trying to keep him working on building but bugs are getting to get to me
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Web-Home is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | totem anti-crash preview is at: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/ | Next meeting will be on March 6th 2007 at 20:00UTC | Meeting agenda is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago: so we can count on you to set up the meeting?  If you can't make it we will ask Alex.
<gnomefreak> i put in the request for the fridge already too so it should be there by mid week (i would think)
<Admiral_Chicago> better ask alex, i'm swampped with work now
<dfarning> man you are quick!  I just noticed that you updated the wiki!
<gnomefreak> i have 5 retraces atm that i will work on getting done before i leave :)
<gnomefreak> i already asked him but will remind him.
<dfarning> Admiral_Chicago: ok will do so
<gnomefreak> dfarning: trying to get things set up before i dont have a pc to do it :)
<dfarning> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
* dfarning off to take a look at packages hooks again;(
<gnomefreak> dfarning: oh btw about the traigers i think i emailed you about it. it WOULD be nice if we can get them to stop doing stupid crap and having to go behind the same people
<gnomefreak> over and over and over again :(
<dfarning> gnomefreak: could you forward the bug issue reports if you get a chance.  I'll see what we can do
<gnomefreak> i dont have them anymore that i would beable to find in the crap that ive done
<gnomefreak> dfarning: took me about 30minutes a day fixing what others do and explaining to them why
<gnomefreak> next few i see ill foward to you
<dfarning> ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> wasnt someone from our team going for membership?
<gnomefreak> or is it just me?
<dfarning> I was hoping the Alex would;)
<gnomefreak> ah thats right he is still waiting for the useless thing :()
<gnomefreak> oh damn i totally miss read theresa's nick and was reading mail at same time :(
<gnomefreak> welcome linspire people :)
<theresab> Hello!
<poningru> wth
<ryanh> Hello
* poningru waves at the linspire people
<gnomefreak> someone tell asac to stop working
<ryanh> I am Ryan... who would have guessed?
* gnomefreak after i figured out theresab;s nick
<theresab> Ryan is our QA Lead.
* ryanh waves
* gnomefreak waves
<dfarning> theresab: did you see the article at http://www.itwire.com.au/content/view/9927/1090/
<dfarning> pretty well stated
* gnomefreak will be in meeting for next 16 1/2 hours :( its the CC meeting
<tonyyarusso> lol
<theresab> David: No, thank you for passing it on.
<tonyyarusso> Linspire people?  cool
<tonyyarusso> theresab, ryanh: I'm new on this team (though not to Ubuntu), as I recently started attempting to package KompoZer, the unofficial (for now?) stopgap bugfix for Nvu.
<poningru> tonyyarusso: hey man glazman is working on it
<tonyyarusso> poningru: The thing after it, yeah.  This is meant to be a temporary solution until Glazman finishes his project (as Nvu is unsupported by him now and that leaves folks in a bit of a limbo for now)
<dfarning> ryanh: are you familar with apport new crash anc bug reporting system?
<gnomefreak> that name is becomming very evil to me
<ryanh> heh
<gnomefreak> becoming*
<ryanh> dfarning, cannot say I am.
<gnomefreak> apport is fun for the first 500 retraces
<dfarning> it is a new system that automatically reports crashes and bugs to our issue tracker
* gnomefreak heads for smoke before the meeting
<ryanh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<dfarning> I am working on adding a feature so that it detects which repo a package has come from and redirect the issue report to the proper tracker
<theresab> Tonyyarusso:  I am aware of the efforts of KompoZer and Nvu 1.1 are you working with Brian T here at Linspire on this effort?
<poningru> oh thats right
<tonyyarusso> theresab: I haven't spoken to him yet, no.  I only just reached Fabien a few days ago.
<poningru> didnt linspire give some monies to glazman for nvu?
<tonyyarusso> Contact info welcome :)
<ryanh> dfarning, thats pretty cool
<tonyyarusso> poningru: I think it was some sort of contracted work, yes.
<theresab> tonyyaruss: We have been in touch with Fabien.
<tonyyarusso> So he mentioned.  He was hoping to figure out what to call it soonish and get back to me.
* dfarning off to cc meeting i'll follow up with an email on the apport information for ryanh tonight
<theresab> send Brian and email and introduce yourself - brian@linspire.com
<theresab> thanks David.
<ryanh> thanks
<gnomefreak> dfarning: you have tiem
<ryanh> =)
<gnomefreak> damn typing sucks tonight
<tonyyarusso> theresab: Will do, thanks.
<dfarning> yea, making Ubuntu derivative friendly is at the top of my list to solve bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ryanh> Agreed
<gnomefreak> good dfarning you solve bug #1 and ill take care of rest ;)
<ryanh> I like your bug bot
<ryanh> heh
<tonyyarusso> theresab: btw, is there any chance you're aware of issues building nvu/kompozer on PPC?
* gnomefreak doesnt like bug 1
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: yeah its ppc
<tonyyarusso> Crazy thing tried to run an x86 binary partway through the build I did last time, which clearly doesn't work.
<theresab> tonyyarusso:I have requested Brian to join us.
<tonyyarusso> Haven't tried asac's patches yet - they might work.
<gnomefreak> most of his patches have worked so far :)
* gnomefreak trusts them
<tonyyarusso> I'm just trying to get as much different input at a time as possible between builds at this point, since having to wait half an hour for it to compile before it finally errors out gets old really fast...
<dfarning> ryanh: do you have time for a call this  week?  I would like to explain apport in more detail.
<gnomefreak> hi brian
<tonyyarusso> Hi LinspireBrian
<LinspireBrian> Hello there
<LinspireBrian> I'm busy trying to get my boss lady off of her root shell when running irc
<ryanh> hah
<LinspireBrian> you know us evil Linspire folk
<poningru> eek
<ryanh> dfarning, If its okay, I would prefer next week
<ryanh> trying to release an alpha snapshot on Thursday
<LinspireBrian> tonyyarusso, I hear you have interest in packaging the next nVu based on the KompoZer base?
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: I guess I can do my introduction here then:  My name is Tony, and I just picked up on KompoZer (Fabien's project), attempting to package it for Ubuntu (and possibly Debian if all goes well/they want it).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TonyYarusso for more info on me and such.  Currently my issue is getting it to build on PPC.
<dfarning> ryanh: ok next week is fine.  Let me know what time is good
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<LinspireBrian> tonyyarusso, I had trouble getting it to link on an i686 box
<ryanh> your PST, yes?
<LinspireBrian> tonyyarusso, we don't doo PPC so I hadn't seen that
<LinspireBrian> Did you get the tarball I sent with all the nVu branding changes back in place?
<dfarning> central
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: Not yet, no.
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: So that means it was decided to let it be Nvu 1.1 officially then?
<LinspireBrian> let me send that on so you don't duplicate work, not that there was a lot to it but still
<LinspireBrian> yes
<tonyyarusso> cool
<LinspireBrian> as long as noone on your end has an issue with that
<tonyyarusso> I did get it to build and run on 686 on this machine - haven't tested extensively, but it looks fine.
<LinspireBrian> We no longer fund Daniel on it so it has somewhat stagnated
<tonyyarusso> Should be okay, with a little explanation (ie, "yes, we said Nvu was unsupported now - ignore that)
<LinspireBrian> can you message me your email?
<LinspireBrian> I saw that nVu sucks message :-)
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: No need for msg really - this nick at ubuntu.com works fine :)
<LinspireBrian> im paranoid these days
<LinspireBrian> I gave out my email once and got 4 spam messages today
<tonyyarusso> Understandable - I just don't bother.
* tonyyarusso adds linspire.com to allowed domains
<LinspireBrian> might not want to do that, you may get inundated with Linspire Letters :-)
<LinspireBrian> forwarded the url to the nvu tarball
<tonyyarusso> Thanks
<LinspireBrian> should include the strange link error we saw, if it doesnt, please lmk
<LinspireBrian> im fairly ld illiterate
<tonyyarusso> Could you describe what sort of link error?
<tonyyarusso> I had to do some weird symlink stuff b/c of the nvu/kompozer naming inconsistency, but other than that it was ok.
<LinspireBrian> yes, let me go find it.  it doesnt appear to be in that email.  Some googling revealed only one other person with the problem when compiling mysql and no apparent fix
<ryanh> dfarning, is 2pm pacific on Monday okay?
<asac> hi all
<ryanh> hello
<dfarning> sounds good to me
<LinspireBrian> `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx':
<LinspireBrian> : multiple definition of `__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx'
<LinspireBrian> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/crtbeginS.o(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.bx+0x0): first defined here
<LinspireBrian> ../util/Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/secdig.o(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx+0x0): In function `__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx':
<LinspireBrian> : multiple definition of `__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx'
<LinspireBrian> Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nssinit.o(.gnu.linkonce.t.__i686.get_pc_thunk.cx+0x0): first defined here
<LinspireBrian> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<dfarning> ryanh: best number is 608-781-1941
<tonyyarusso> Definitely didn't see that.
<tonyyarusso> However, Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ is implicated in the PPC build issue.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-27
<gnomefreak> that looks more like a code issue rather than a packaging issue
<asac> ryanh: theresab do you have any questions atm? I would go away for the rest of the night :)
<dfarning> theresab: ryanh asac is the lead developer for mozillateam
<dfarning> it is falling on his shoulders to figure out how to implement the schemes I am working on:)
<ryanh> asac, nice too meet you
<LinspireBrian> theresa is an irc newb
<LinspireBrian> gotta bear with her
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: Did that happen in both the most recent code and the 0.7.7 release from kompozer.net for you?
<AlexLatchford> Uh, had a power cut today and totally screwed my primary filesystem
<AlexLatchford> good job I updated to Feisty with a clean install yesterday then :)
<LinspireBrian> tonyyarusso, I though 0.7.7 was the most recent?
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: I meant the one you just sent me, with branding.
<tonyyarusso> Shouldn't be any code difference, but who knows.
<LinspireBrian> ahh, yes, same thing when I tried to compile it vanilla
<asac> ryanh: if you want anything, just ping me. I am usually online, though based in europe so take care for timezone :)
<ryanh> np
<ryanh> thanks
<ryanh> =)
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: Using which makefile?
<LinspireBrian> I just copied .mozconfig.linux over to .mozconfig and did a configure/make
<tonyyarusso> Did you uncomment the appropriate sections for Debian/Linspire?
<LinspireBrian> yes indeed
<tonyyarusso> huh, all right then.
<Majost> gonna register a new nick
<Majost> heh
<gnomefreak> ok guys meeting on the 6th at 18:00 or 23:00 UTC better?
<LinspireBrian> you can see if I fscked up in the tarball, its all ther ejust as I tried to build it
<tonyyarusso> Will let you know.
<gnomefreak> 20:00 is taken already
<dfarning> gnomefreak: either is good with me
<gnomefreak> asac: 18:00 for you?
<tonyyarusso> 18:00 is probably better for me, but it could go either way
<asac> what 1800 ? UTC?
<dfarning> maybe 18:00 for asac he is on utc +1
<asac> that would be a charm :)
<gnomefreak> the meeting ont he 6th
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> setting it
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> its being put on fridge :)
* gnomefreak runs off to change wiki
<tonyyarusso> LinspireBrian: Oh, btw - it would be nice if I didn't have to do packaging tricks to make chrome, icons, and res go to /usr/share rather than /usr/lib so lintian doesn't complain at me about there being images in an architecture-dependent directory.
<dfarning> for the linspire folks meeting info is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Web-Home is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | totem anti-crash preview is at: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Totem/ | Next meeting will be on March 6th 2007 at 18:00UTC | Meeting agenda is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<LinspireBrian> Just pass it on to me and I'll wrapup that part then.  I usually just smack lintian for such absurdities
<asac> gnomefreak: you can remove totem packages
<gnomefreak> its set
<asac> its released to feisty
<gnomefreak> ok ill get there
<dfarning> join us or have your mozilla folks stop by
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:gnomefreak] : Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team | Web-Home is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Next meeting will be on March 6th 2007 at 18:00UTC | Meeting agenda is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> ack
<asac> gnomefreak: will you be around tomorrow for some time, so we can test if patch fixes filepicker crash?
<gnomefreak> yep ill be around
<gnomefreak> if all goes well ill be here at around 5:00 EST
<asac> whats EST in UTC units?
<asac> -5 ?
<gnomefreak> -0500
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> 10 am UTC
<asac> thats pretty early :)
<asac> i won't have bits by then i guess ;)
<gnomefreak> anytime :)
<gnomefreak> i will be checking email and slacking with coffee in hand at that time
<dfarning> cc meeting are not very interesting when you are not cheering on one of you teammates;)
<gnomefreak> dfarning: nope not really sometimes theres something there that is of interest but not oftem
<gnomefreak> often
* dfarning was hoping for something more dramatic
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> and this is a short meeting too
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone show me how to do traces
<gnomefreak> i sent instructions to ML david said he would make a wiki for basic retracing
<Admiral_Chicago> i tried to follow them but I was on the road. maybe i'll take them up now
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i call bug #88228
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88228 in firefox "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88228
<Admiral_Chicago> :)
<gnomefreak> i can help tomorrow but its bed time here for most part
<Admiral_Chicago> night then
<gnomefreak> since i am working on something. is it one with a crash report like _usr_lib_firefox? or is it pieces of them on bug report?
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, its one of them
<gnomefreak> the _usr?
<gnomefreak> heres what i do. mkdir bug88228 cd bug88228 mkdir parts. than i download the report to the bug* dir.
<gnomefreak> in the bug directory run apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v -d _usr_lib..... 2>&1 | tee retrace.log
<gnomefreak> replace .... with rest of file name
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: when its done running than run apport-unpack retrace.crash parts
<gnomefreak> than find the stacktrace and rest in parts :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try that.
<Admiral_Chicago> i just realized i had to study
<Admiral_Chicago> have to write some code for tomorrows meeting as well
<gnomefreak> oh first make sure you are running everything the user is and have dbg packages and martins repo enabled
<Admiral_Chicago> okay. hmm, this may be a challenge...
<Admiral_Chicago> mostly because i hate totem.
<gnomefreak> chroot is your freind
<gnomefreak> friend
<Admiral_Chicago> that is also true
<Admiral_Chicago> me and him go back. okay time to code
<gnomefreak> night
<Admiral_Chicago> the -dbg package is massive...i never realized how big it was
<Admiral_Chicago> it also doesn't help that I have the worse network in the world
<Admiral_Chicago> running at 23.4 Kb/s ATM
<asac> :(
<asac> netspillers welcome :)
<asac> netsplitters ;)
<gnomefreak> im here. i will be working on retraces unless you have anything for me
<asac> IU crashed!!!
<asac> yeah
<asac> :)
<asac> dragging some text on register.co.uk
<asac> probably gtk_style_realize with nsAppShell::Run as base ;)
<gnomefreak> i just crashed too ;)
<asac> on draggin?
<gnomefreak> nope totem
<asac> ah ok.
<asac> what totem?
<gnomefreak> i think its the same as yesterday
<asac> gtk_* still?
<asac> ok
<asac> should be
<asac> other totem bugs should be gone
<gnomefreak> fx crashed after closing totem
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71315 in firefox "Crash with totem when opening an MPG link" [High,Needs info] 
<asac> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71315/comments/5
<asac> is something new
<gnomefreak> using the first example (read stack please it looks like destroystream
<gnomefreak> #4  _destroystream (npp=0xa569764, pstream=0x0, reason=0) at ns4xPlugin.cpp:1297
<gnomefreak> this might be the same as the one i did yesterday
<asac> yesterday was a filepicker crash when closing plugin tab before
<asac> the stack looked quite different
<gnomefreak> im checing mine
<asac> anyway, maybe this one is a followup bug of destructor problem?
<asac> i think it should be
<gnomefreak> give me a few to retrace.
<asac> or likely, because when report was send there where still those problems in totem
<gnomefreak> i will be attaching my stack to this bug report i think if it turns up the same. and im gonna file a new report for mike since his stack is way differnet
<asac> mikes report is worthless
<asac> no info in stack
<asac> please ensure that your stack is the same before attaching it
<gnomefreak> of course
<gnomefreak> what do i do with mikes than?
<asac> just forget about ... leave comment that it does not provide the "details we need to process"
<gnomefreak> WARNING: report file does not have Package attribute; adding it now, but cannot verify version
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... probably wrong version
<gnomefreak> its mine
<gnomefreak> it cant be :(
<gnomefreak> it continues so lets see what i get from it
<asac> if output is good then fine
<asac> thought you referred to "mikes"
<gnomefreak> no mikes i left comment for
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> mine i think i know why it did that
<asac> ok ... can you still reproduce the crasher with totem tab close/reopen/save link as... ?
<gnomefreak> there was update to firefox lastnight (i guess ubuntus version
<asac> yeah
<asac> 2.0.0.2
<asac> arrived
<gnomefreak> asac: tell you in a minute becasue the steps are the same for this bug almost
<gnomefreak> asac: i got it from your repo than ubuntu released same versiona nd it updated it again :)
<asac> interesting ... thought I had choosen the same version ... but maybe official repo wins
<gnomefreak> it is exact same version
<gnomefreak> i found that strange
<asac> yeah ... probably official repo really has higher prio
<asac> good to know :)
<asac> already found guilty of not having choosen the proper version for preview rlease
<asac> but now things are fine :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> brb going to smoke while this thing retraces.
<asac> is this bug also with save link as ...
<asac> k
<asac> will go lunch in 30 minutes
<gnomefreak> more i think of it this might be the filepicker bug since i closed totem than it crashed or atleast a gtk one
<gnomefreak> you will be happy to know its not the filepicker one but it is a gtk one
<gnomefreak> will put my stack somewhere you can read the better :)
<gnomefreak> asac: heres my stack. Have you seen this one before if so where :) http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/374231
<gnomefreak> no mention of filepicker at all that i see
<asac> can you reproduce?
<asac> thats our second variant
<asac> (out of three)
<gnomefreak> yeah thats my crash
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> but can you reproduce as you wish?
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure i can. will try again
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Needs info] 
<asac> can you update description with a testcase?
<asac> then this will be our master bug for all those whose restyles have have no real origin in mozilla code
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm now its not letting watch the video at all
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> updated
<gnomefreak> mother fu**er
<gnomefreak> ff crashed again :(
<gnomefreak> ok retracing this one as well and see if its the same.
<gnomefreak> should we name 71182? so we can find it easily?
<gnomefreak> like maybe "Master @nsAppShell::Run"?
<gnomefreak> its the same crash. so yes i can reproduce any time i feel like it even if totem doesnt play the file.
<asac> gnomefreak: add MASTER to bug title should be enough for now
<asac> gnomefreak: we don't know yet if that is same issues as filepicker and so on ...
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: good ... if you can reproduce both issues, i will bring up patches version ... lets see if it fixes both or none :)
<asac> s/patches/patched/
<asac> lunch now
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 88097 looks like dupe of bug 71182 but i will let you decide. let me know if im right this way i dont have to ping you on these dupes.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88097 in firefox "Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88097
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<asac> yeah its dupe
<gnomefreak> yay :)
<asac> you can see this by nsAppShell::Run being the top most origin
<asac> you mark?
<gnomefreak> yeh
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> im guessing we are leaving the firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run]  alone because of the dragging part?
<asac> no
<asac> we should add use-cases that make it appear to master report:
<asac> like,
<asac> this is known to happen:
<asac>   + on dragging
<asac>   + on closing tab with movie player in it
<asac> or somthing
<asac> we should extend that list in the master bug and remove the "on dragging" from master bug title
<asac> have you posted a testcase for that issue already to master bug?`
<gnomefreak> the dragging?
* gnomefreak cant reproduce the dragging crash at all
<asac> no ... you coudl reproduce:
<asac> filepicker crash
<asac> + nsAppShell::Run crash
<asac> (somehow)
<gnomefreak> yes and yes both with totem
<asac> or can't you redo latter?
<asac> sure
<asac> but still with different traces?
<asac> please add testcase for the "without filepicker" to nsAppShell::Run master bug
<gnomefreak> i can repro both but only with video files
<asac> that does not matter as long as you get different traces
<asac> don't care for dragging or whatever
<asac> we need testcase for the "non filepicker" crash
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Needs info] 
<asac> so your in beta now?
<gnomefreak> check that. i had added testcase earlier just added without filepicker
<gnomefreak> yep :)
<gnomefreak> we need master bug for with filepicker and testcase for that if we dont already have one.
<asac> we have
<asac> however bug 71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<asac> has too different traces
<asac> first has nsAppShell::Create
<asac> second has nsAppShell::Run
<asac> as base
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> bug 45008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> is filepucker master
<asac> bug 74576
<gnomefreak> we have good testcase there too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<asac> is the third variant
<gnomefreak> ack
<asac> yes thats why i made it master
<asac> actually thats the testcase you tested yesterday
<asac> remember?
<asac> i copied it from upstream bug
<gnomefreak> ok so any [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal]  can be marked as dupe of that one
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw
<asac> yeah ... already did for some
<asac> anyway ... we need a testcase for that stack too
<asac> further there is now a new stack
<asac> @nsAppShell:Create
<asac> in our current Run master bug
<asac> can we move that to a new master bug?
<gnomefreak> yes i dont see why not as long as its :create not :run
<asac> .... we should do. ok
<asac> now the next policy :)
<gnomefreak> and use same testcase for :crreate as you did for :run
<asac> master bugs are moved to confirmed if they have testcase :)
<asac> and only master crashers are moved there
<asac> everything else will wait at mt-confirm ... till duplicate or becomes a master crash :)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> will you move the Create trace to new bug and subscriber reporter?
<gnomefreak> what to use for testcase? same as run?
<asac> no ... it has no testcase yet
<asac> unless you can reproduce
<gnomefreak> where is the create one?
<asac> bug 71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<asac> the first stack
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> ill looka nd file it
<asac> i still hope that all are the same ... and will be fixed by patch i will later today pull in
<asac> but we should keep them sorted in case its not fixed
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> ok i seee the part in stack so i will file bug for him.
<asac> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71182/comments/9
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> thats the comment
<asac> where create stack is
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/88368
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88368 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Create] " [High,Needs info] 
<asac> good
<asac> i added needtestcase tag
<gnomefreak> i can go through [@gtk_style_realize]  bugs and mark as dupes if dupes of the other master bugs. (might leave the create one alone until we have testcase for it
<gnomefreak> you have patch to worry about :)
<asac> i cannot reproduce bug 71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> but if you say that description lets you reproduce easily, then i move that to confirmed
<gnomefreak> i was able to reproduce run, filepicker
<asac> same for filepicker
<asac> the question is if you can repeat by instructions
<gnomefreak> they both do for me atleast
<asac> filepicker appears to be safe
<asac> if run is safe too its enough if for you :)
<gnomefreak> and i wrote up run right after i crashed it 2 times using that testcase
<asac> good
<asac> maybe try a third time :)
<gnomefreak> oh yeah lets keep crashing gnomefreak's fx ;
<gnomefreak> yeah i will
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> at least you have a good way to test apport hooks in future then :)
<gnomefreak> let me get finished with the bs retraces im running
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> ok replaced mt-confirm by eval confirmed tag :)
<asac> sadly, i only see 40+ bugs with gtk_style_realize
<asac> wehave 450 crash bugs
<asac> there should be another really big class of crashes in there
<asac> maybe we have 100 with gtk_style_realize
<asac> but what about the 300 others?
* asac has to move current bug-fix branch to latest upstream
<gnomefreak> we need someone to start at oldest bug work way to newest triaging them :(
<asac> yesterday i made one lp page ... starting with newestest
<gnomefreak> oh this is new
<gnomefreak> nsRuleNode::GetStyleData
<gnomefreak> when i finish attaching stack ill give you link. i have a feeling ive seen something like this before a few times
<asac> good :)
<asac> if we only knew howto setup simple bughelper locally
<asac> to find all with that trace
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/87108
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87108 in firefox "firefox crashed while i had netbeans open" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<asac> hehe
<asac> funny title
<asac> while i had netbeans open :)
<asac> what a coincident ;)
<gnomefreak> i didnt think people still used it
<asac> like ... while i pissed
<asac> hehe ...  i wouldn't use it either
<asac> if java ... go eclipse
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> ok crashed again with RUN. need to restart for new kernel hopfully ill brb
<gnomefreak> oh what the fuck is wrong with people.;
<gnomefreak> asac: are you watching #ubuntu-bugs?
<asac> gnomefreak: hehe ... no :)
<asac> gnomefreak: thats major flood in there
<gnomefreak> asac: thank you im still reverting his bugs.
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you want to do with https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/76543
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76543 in firefox "Dapper Firefox 1.5.0.8 crash on PPC "Grape" iMac" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> nvm i think i get that one. some passwordmanger crash?
<asac> ok ... i told him to look at bug states for future mozilla triage
<asac> let me know if there are problems with anyone else ;)
<gnomefreak> there must be 100 of them :(
<gnomefreak> havent even looked at the other problem persons yet
<asac> gnomefreak: there are a hundred of them?
<asac> i remember that line
<gnomefreak> there are a bunth of them.
<asac> i just touched it yesterday when preparing security update
<gnomefreak> 100 of chris' reverts
<gnomefreak> check your email :)
<asac> i don't read bugmail atm ... its just distracting
<asac> i use tag search et al :)
<asac> but should do in future :)
<asac> have to catch up
<asac> 1000 mails behind present
<asac> i guess
<asac> we have more passwordmanager crashes?
<gnomefreak> that mac one is what i saw recently
<gnomefreak> i have seen them before but its been a while
<gnomefreak> i have a whole lot more retraces that need to be done too after i finish reverting his emails
<asac> maybe just a coincident ... maybe its fixed in latest upload
<asac> i had to resolve some conflicts because moz code base changed ... i guess they fixed it
<asac> its quite a coincident to visit a line of code in 300 MB source code and then see that line in a backtrace the next day :)
<asac> thanks for this ... i guess I will not win the lottery anymore ... chance is now wasted :-D
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> or maybe the other way around? Maybe I should buy ticket ... to ride this strain :)
* gnomefreak never wins anymore :(
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe its not me who should buy, but you then :) ?
<gnomefreak> Michael Broadbent  << hes all yours
<gnomefreak> hes another one that is rejecting bugs for no reason :(
<asac> nick?
<asac> give me one or two bugs please
<asac> he closed
<gnomefreak> hold on ill check
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/81068  i just reverted
<asac> don't need nick ... just bugs should be enough to rant on :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81068 in firefox "FireFox crashes" [High,Needs info] 
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/81046
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81046 in firefox "firefox crashed by clicking play on rythmbox" [Medium,Rejected] 
<gnomefreak> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/80533
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80533 in firefox "Firefox crashed while downloading flashplayer from adobe site" [Medium,Rejected] 
<gnomefreak> while ranting can you mark them as retrace needed please
<gnomefreak> im going for moke this is getting to me today
<asac> j
<gnomefreak> if and when i get done cleaning up email i will try to get the retraces done that i assigned myself before tomorrow night
<asac> hmmm bug 81046 was already tagge for retrace ... but not displayed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81046 in firefox "firefox crashed by clicking play on rythmbox" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81046
<asac> updating info helped though
<gnomefreak> is that one i just changed?
<gnomefreak> not even reading titles at this point
<asac> y
<asac> previously rejected by michael
<gnomefreak> k that might be why its not showing as i am just getting to them again
<gnomefreak> ok i think i got them all. I might have missed tagging a few (maybe just the ones i assigned myself (can be fixed)
<gnomefreak> I DONT WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN :(
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
* AlexLatchford is confused
<gnomefreak> people rejecting bugs when they shouldnt. i just spent damn near an hour cleaning them up but i think i forgot to tag a few
* gnomefreak will look at some of my retraces, If you see ones that need report or need retrace please tag as needed 
<gnomefreak> asac: in between retraces whne i take a break from them i will try to get as much of the gtk ones marked as i can
<AlexLatchford> will do
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> good
<asac> gnomefreak: if people mess up, use something i posted to discourage them ... we don't want to make them stop doing bug triage for firefox ... but encourage to do it right.
<asac> gnomefreak: read: give them a chance to learn
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i gave him links to read :)
<asac> yeah ... i think posting a nice test when resolve reject helps
<asac> if you do multiple times than it will burn into their brain :)+
<asac> rule: "don't close bugs to gain karma" :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> i do this everyother day and its sickening
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/79289
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79289 in mozilla-thunderbird "drag&drop moving of message does not work" [Medium,In progress] 
<AlexLatchford> is this in line to be merged for Feisty?
<gnomefreak> having to look after people. can you talk to head of bugs (maybe seb128 ir sfflaw and get something added to the wiki about our bugs?
<AlexLatchford> Because I have seen the behaviour cropping up in Firefox also
<asac> AlexLatchford: looking
<asac> should be fixed in 2.0.0.2 ... and wil be fixed in tbird 1.5.0.10
<gnomefreak> if its fixed in 1.5.0.10
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<asac> look upstream report
<asac> Keywords: fixed1.8.1.2
<gnomefreak> should be released in next week or 2 i would hope
<AlexLatchford> aha okay, so its not in the repositories?
<asac> should be as of today/yesteraday
<asac> what version do you have?
<asac> maybe upgrade?
<AlexLatchford> im still on .9
<AlexLatchford> yeah ill take a look in a sec
<asac> if you can reproduce and can verify that its gone, le me know
<asac> thunderbird is not yet in archive
<asac> just firefox
<asac> tbird has not been released
<AlexLatchford> just thought I would take a look because I saw this behaviour in Firefox Bookmarks also
<asac> probably end of this week - if lucky
<AlexLatchford> okay, will do
<AlexLatchford> aha okay, im on 2.0.0.2 now and its fixed
<AlexLatchford> Good Job Guys!
<AlexLatchford> keep up the good work :)
<AlexLatchford> can begin rebuilding my bookmarks now :)
<asac> really ... good
<asac> gnomefreak: ... added on my todo list
<AlexLatchford> ill reassign the bug to me and test it when the update comes in
<asac> info about mozilla bug policy in bugs wiki
<gnomefreak> asac: the bug guys thing?
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: it will be changed when he builds it or me or whoever is building it but good leave name attached to it for fast pull up :)
<gnomefreak> addhi
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: hi even
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: is this Chris Burgan person working with us now?
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<asac> why?
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: you want to me assign the bug to myself?
* asac waves back
<gnomefreak> no i just reverted everything he did
<Admiral_Chicago> just got my network going again.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i saw his name all over my inbox
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yeah
<AlexLatchford> will do
<asac> chris burgen ... the triager we talked to a minute ago , gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: he rejected bugs we have to reopen now :)
<gnomefreak> same one
<asac> or ... better gnomefreak had to reopen :/
<gnomefreak> so does michael whatever his name is
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, oka
<gnomefreak> im sure there are more waiting for me in my email but it can wait im so sick of doing that
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll do that if you need me to
<Admiral_Chicago>  / want me to
<gnomefreak> please do
<AlexLatchford> is there a way we can get a list of bugs he rejected?
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe search for rejected bugs
<gnomefreak> tag them if not assigned to me
<AlexLatchford> ill jump in too for a bit
<asac> sorted by newest first?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: email :)
<AlexLatchford> will do
<AlexLatchford> ill check the archives :)
<asac> maybe we should be able to sort by "last modified"
* AlexLatchford is reminded he must subscribe to -bugs
<gnomefreak> i think i got most of them but some im sure i missed needreport and needretrace tags. the ones i assigned to me dont worry about ill tag and bag them
<asac> would be pretty important ... and to see when it was modified in result list for each bug ... together with tags :)
<Admiral_Chicago> the tag is mt-needretrace correct?
<asac> depends on the case
<asac> but that tag exists :)
<asac> if that is what you asked
<gnomefreak> either mt-needreport or mt-needretrace
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on.
<gnomefreak> the rest we can work out after the retrace is done :)
<asac> if we have both we search for master bug ... if no such thing exist, we make it master bug and need a mt-needtestcase
<gnomefreak> as long as crash report has a coredump with it, its retracible
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> thats whay i wanted
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Meeting agenda for March 6th 2007, 1800 UTC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags
<Admiral_Chicago> one more thing. can we work with crash reports with no debugging symobls?
<asac> yes ... if coredump exists, we can retrace
<asac> we need -dbgsym package ... apport will complain if not found (right?)
<asac> you need pittis archive
<asac> in apt
<asac> gnomefreak: can you add the lines to wiki?
<asac> gnomefreak: or isn't this needed?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, so if the coredumb exists in the crash file...how can we tell without running apport?
<asac> if its a feisty report
<asac> you will have a Coredump.gz file attached
<asac> for edgy or other old reports
<asac> you can take alook at report at last line
<asac> it should begin with Coredump: or something
<asac> and lots of base64 encoded data in one line :)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you get what i ment?
<Admiral_Chicago> gotcha. yes I do.
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> when i get caught up i will look at wiki.
<gnomefreak> if someone has link
<Admiral_Chicago> to which page?
<gnomefreak> didnt know david made one yet
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: the guide for retraces
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik, i don't thing there is one yet...but I may be mistaken
<hjmf> Hi all!
<gnomefreak> i emailed david about it
<gnomefreak> just now
<hjmf> question for you. Are you using malone email for triage
<gnomefreak> hi hjmf
<hjmf> if so, which is the syntax for changing the tag?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: what do you mean?
<hjmf> and for attaching files?
<gnomefreak> oh no im not
<gnomefreak> you cant yet
<hjmf> gnomefreak: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<gnomefreak> you cant attach files from email to bugs yet
<hjmf> it's for automate a bit more the retraces
<gnomefreak> atleast last i heard you couldnt
<hjmf> I see, for now I'm only able to change assignee people and bug status w/o using the web interface
<asac> hjmf: mail interface is still not good imo
<asac> long way to go to get something like debian ... however at least there is a thing like mail interface
<hjmf> I've just started to test a bit before for scripting my retrace stuff
<asac> hjmf: can you code javascript / dhtml ?
<hjmf> but little succeed as in bug #88347
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88347 in firefox "Firefox crashed when hitting "preferences", no tabs in use" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88347
<hjmf> asac: no, why?
<gnomefreak> do we support realplayer?
<asac> there is greasemonkey for firefox ... we can extend launchpad features on client side
<gnomefreak> we as in ubuntu and or our team?
<asac> like adding bulk answers and stuff like that
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I think it was in the -commercial repo for Dapper, but I don't think anyone's tried to really address it much, tmk.
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/bugtriage.user.js
<asac> that is a simple greasemonkey script
<asac> i work to get something up that is good for us :)
<gnomefreak> are we rejecting realplayer?
<asac> if crash is in realplayer, yes
<asac> if not ... not
<asac> maybe its due to general embed stuff ... you know :) ?
<hjmf> I can do bash scripting using procmail and maybe curl with cookies for submitting answers
<hjmf> I know sounds weird
<gnomefreak> its in realplayer but michael assigned it to firefox after taking realplayer off
<asac> hjmf: hmmm ... i think greasemonkey is better for us :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> in this way we can provide scripts to triagers that add features to launchpad ... and help to be in line with workflow
<asac> etc ... but make time ... feel free to do any other innovate solution to automate things :)
<gnomefreak> assigned back to realplayer
<asac> s/make/may take/
<AlexLatchford> Oh yeah, can nobody edit the States page for abit
<AlexLatchford> im editing it a little
<asac> sure ... unlessy ou want to mess it up :)
<AlexLatchford> :P
<AlexLatchford> A bugs status should only be modified according to this definition. Usually non-team members are discouraged to change states on their own without reading this document fully, it outlines the correct procedures that are in place to triage a bug successfully.
<AlexLatchford> is that an okay suggestion?
<asac> what is the diff?
<AlexLatchford> or should I keep it as only a Team member
<AlexLatchford> took out only team members
* gnomefreak cant load pages atm
<asac> I just want to emphasize that you don't bash triagers that don't obey, because they don't know :)
<asac> better educate and be nice :) ... as always
<gnomefreak> sorry
<asac> AlexLatchford: looks good for me though
<AlexLatchford> yeah there is also the line..
<gnomefreak> i was nice the first 3 months with him
<asac> feel free to rephrase :)
<AlexLatchford> Please keep in mind that if a user does not know about this document, try to be nice. For instance, if a MozillaTeam member recognizes that a user did wrongly confirm a bug, point him to this document and fix the state again.
<asac> gnomefreak: sure... exceptional person need exceptional punishment :)
<AlexLatchford> there are some that don't learn :)
<gnomefreak> chris has been doing it a long time now (got tired of explaining it in bug reports
<asac> gnomefreak: he now promissed to take care in future
<asac> and not stop helping on firefox completely
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<gnomefreak> well i see it as if i have to go back over a person on every bug than the help with them is debatible
<gnomefreak> them helping is devbatible
<asac> but in fact with bughelper we should be able to track such not well closed bugs
<asac> because they still have tag set
<gnomefreak> true
<asac> so ... just don't care and do a fix bug state round once in a while
<gnomefreak> i do every week
<gnomefreak> not normally as much as this morning
<asac> hehe ... lets work on better bughelper summaries
<asac> yau ... drag crash again ... still no way to reproduce
<gnomefreak> i found a filepicker in these retraces :)
<gnomefreak> and one i havent seen in a long time thought it was fixed already
<gnomefreak> bug71712
<gnomefreak> bug 71712
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71712 in firefox "Random cash when trying to shuitdown FF because it was using too much cpu" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71712
<asac> gnomefreak: i think our msater bug for gnome filepicker si the wrong one
<gnomefreak> :( why
<gnomefreak> is there one out there with dupes marked already?
<asac> damn
<asac> everything is messed up
<asac> the current master is the THEME SWITCH BUG
<asac> 352096
<asac> is upstream in there
<asac> which is definitly the theme bug
<gnomefreak> mozilla 352096
<asac> so ... where did i get the testcase from
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 352096 in GFX: Gtk "[FIX] Switching GNOME theme effectively hangs app" [Critical,Verified: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352096
<asac> ??
<asac> wait a second
<asac> the testcase is of course wrong too
<asac> i will rename
<asac> we should work through duplicates if we wrongly associated non-dupes
<asac> afterwards
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> the reporter of bug 45008 is the filepicker stacktrace
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<gnomefreak> that makes it good. no?
<gnomefreak> oh no its not hes is the xuml bug that i filed for him this morning.i think. cant check apport is running
<asac> i fix it
<gnomefreak> 45008 turned into? and what is new master for filepicker?
<asac> bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<gnomefreak> ok i see the changes to 45008.
<asac> i recoupled bug 81978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81978 in firefox "[apport]  crash [@nsFilePicker::Show]  (dup-of: 72018)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81978
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<asac> which was the only wrongly associated bug from what i can see
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> damn still searching the mozilla bug
<asac> where the testcase comes from
<gnomefreak> bug 74576
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74576 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsXULWindow::ShowModal] " [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74576
<gnomefreak> ah good
<gnomefreak> asac: this is the changing theme bug? http://librarian.launchpad.net/6559076/Stacktrace the stack looks familar to me for some reason
<asac> ok i have only a patch for theme bug ... the other which looked related to the mozilla 359870
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugin" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<asac> is already applied
<asac> lets see if the theme patch makes a difference
<asac> at least it is somehow theme related
<asac> splitting all around ... any idea whats up with freenode net?
<gnomefreak> not a clue
<asac> maybe we should move your channel somewhere else :) .... its not nice if suddenly 50% of active users get parted :)
<tonyyarusso> ubuntulog is 50% of the active users?  lol
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug76302 to you
<gnomefreak> needs 64bit retrace
<gnomefreak> bug 76302
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76302 in firefox "Crash while loading page" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76302
<asac> feisty?
<gnomefreak> dont remember
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> edgy i bnelieve
<gnomefreak> believe
<asac> (feisty2)asac@hector:/tmp$ sh ~/Desktop/multi-retrace.sh 76302
<asac> sh -c apport-retrace -s -v -d 76302 2>&1 | tee retrace.76302.log ...report file does not contain a core dump
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> its not unpacked on bug
<asac> ok edgy
<asac> too bad
<gnomefreak> you can only use that when its got the sections on bug
<asac> i hate doing something like that manually :)
<gnomefreak> right one for apport-retrace -o retrace.crash -v -d _file_crash 2>&1 | tee retrace.log :)
<gnomefreak> s/right/write
<gnomefreak> i use arrow keys atm. but you still have to wget the file first
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp$ apport-retrace -s -o /dev/null -d _usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash 2>&1 | tee retrace.76302.log
<asac> Traceback (most recent call last):
<asac>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 189, in ?
<asac>     debug_dir = prepare_debugdir(report, options.cache_dir)
<asac>   File "/usr/bin/apport-retrace", line 147, in prepare_debugdir
<asac>     needed_deps.add((pkg, dependency_versions[pkg] ))
<asac> KeyError
<asac> old apport?
<gnomefreak> oh thats bad
<asac> or what is this?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: get feistys apport
<asac> do i need to force something?
<asac> or backport?
<asac> wait i even have repository head here
<asac> will try to build
<gnomefreak> thats a known issue in edgys and martin closed my bug on it because fixed in edgy
<gnomefreak> asac: shoudnt have to force anything.
<gnomefreak> i enable feisty main update install apport disable feisty main
<gnomefreak> got tired of download 3-4 debs a week
<asac> what apport version in feisty?
<gnomefreak> 0.60
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> giov eme a sec
<asac> did you add feisty to sources.list?
<asac> in edgy?
<gnomefreak> im using 0.58 in edgy
<asac> see
<asac> 0.6 can't be installed
<gnomefreak> its feistys version but you might not beable to get it
<asac> python-launchpad-bugs
<asac> is the problem
<gnomefreak> asac: install them too from feistys repo
<gnomefreak> that is bughelper iirc
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will push this then a bit :)
<asac> till edgy chroot is ready for destruction
* gnomefreak heads to shower
<asac> ok ... test build should be available soon ... pleasea try once if your ffox crashes if you switch gnome theme ...  at least it should freeze
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> i see a freeze here, but no crash ... though this might be different to x86
<gnomefreak> i9ll test when i get home if its ready
<asac> ok
<asac> btw, i remember that official version has a higher upstream version
<asac> thats why you received upgrade
<asac> ok i unsubcribed from ubuntu-bugs ... bye bye :)
<asac> ok updates are availabel from my mt-feisty repo
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Meeting agenda for March 6th 2007, 1800 UTC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | preview archives are http://tinyurl.com/yp65md
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Meeting agenda for March 6th 2007, 1800 UTC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Meetings | Bug Triagers read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/States & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Tags | preview archives are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<asac> better :)
<asac> gettig longer
<gnomefreak> much better
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> the topic
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> thought the package ;)
<gnomefreak> did you upload it?
<asac> yeah
<asac> in preview archives
<asac> -> topic :)
<asac> but just i386 feisty
<gnomefreak> ok ill upload and look at these stacks than ill test that
<asac> :)
<asac> ok ... away for a while
* asac bbiw
<gnomefreak> hmmmm nsAppShell::Run
<gnomefreak> asac: your needed in #ubuntu-meeting to finish your application
<asac> gnomefreak: oh no :) ... why doesn't anybody tell me that I am on topic?
<asac> gnomefreak: never knew I should be there today
<gnomefreak> i tried
<gnomefreak> matt said he would chase you down (mailing list i think)
<gnomefreak> or just ping mdz :)
<gnomefreak> it was a very short meeting anyway
<asac> hehe
<asac> its just a minor annoyance to push uploads through someone else for now ... so I guess its not that bad.
<gnomefreak> be back got some house work to do
<gnomefreak> ok 2 more filepickers :)
<gnomefreak> ok time to test
<gnomefreak> freezing here i think
<gnomefreak> asac: doent crash here anylonger
<asac> which ones?
<asac> still freezing?
<asac> and before? crash?
<gnomefreak> theme crashed me
<gnomefreak> it was just the video that stopped
<gnomefreak> after i close control center it crashed but i changed the themes a few times with control center open
<gnomefreak> waiting for apport so i can see this stack
<gnomefreak> ill file it and mark it as dupe if it is same
<asac> theme still crashes?
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> you upgraded?
<asac> with latest ... thats bad
<gnomefreak> you Have to close control center though
<gnomefreak> yes latest version
<asac> yeah ...show me stack
<gnomefreak> Installed: 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1.mt1
<gnomefreak> as soon as i get apport to finish i will see if i need to retrace it
* gnomefreak think apport is in a loop it has never taken this long
<gnomefreak> i will run it localy
<gnomefreak> good thing == it works fine with everything but the theme changing
<gnomefreak> are we gonna package swiftfox?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/374987 stack from theme
<gnomefreak> #43 0xb672eb52 in nsAppShell::Run (this=0x814df78) at nsAppShell.cpp:139???
<gnomefreak> make me wonder why that is in there
<asac> ok so this is theme crash?
<gnomefreak> thats what mine is
<gnomefreak> unless it waited 5 minutes to crash the pages i closed well 5minutes before
<gnomefreak> im seeing but 71605 is turning into a "screw it ill dump my report here"
<gnomefreak> bug 71605 even
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71605 in firefox "Firefox Crashed while idling in background" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71605
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at that one now. iirc, the last crash needs to be retraced
<Admiral_Chicago> plus, i haven't looked at them but I assume they have a pattern
<gnomefreak> i have it
<gnomefreak> i have apport running on the report
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: theya re different i already filed bugs for each person
<Admiral_Chicago> cool.
<gnomefreak> this was one of my redheaded stepbugs
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to email david to remind him about th wiki pages
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<gnomefreak> i already did on the apport one
<gnomefreak> he replied its on his to do list
<gnomefreak> still on his to do list
<gnomefreak> brb while this is running
<tonyyarusso> Just to keep you folks posted: KompoZer looks like it will in fact be Nvu 1.1, and a version that the developer feels comfortable with will have a tarball in my inbox on Friday.  I'll then spend the weekend packaging again, and hopefully ask whether a UVF exception is possible for it early next week, preferably with a few good reviews on REVU first.
<gnomefreak> good luck
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak still trying to go smoke
<gnomefreak> BTW we need to change some of the comments on the response's page like them getting gdb output and running apport themselves. retraces take care of most of that and most of the time the users are too confused on how to do it even with the steps there
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i've looked at that already
<Admiral_Chicago> i made a note yesterday...I'll try to do it tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we should change title of idling bug
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please state what is fixed and what is not fixed by preview?
<asac> is nothing fixed?
<gnomefreak> everything but themes
<asac> how can that be?
<gnomefreak> i still cant reproduce bookmark crashes. the video bugs are gone
<asac> i mean i took the patch from the "Crash on theme switch" upstream bug
<asac> maybe those are the same (e.g. video and theme)
<gnomefreak> asac: i will try again but thats what happened
<asac> but not fixing the theme is really strange imo
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> i agree
<asac> please double check that you are using the right build
<asac> e.g. not some other window from edgy chroot or old feisty still open
<gnomefreak> i gave you the build up there
<gnomefreak> in help it only shows 2.0.0.2
<asac> yeah ... just retry :) .... be sure that no ffox is running anymore :)
<asac> its worth a try, because its so strange :)
<gnomefreak> i will i have to file bug for this person first :)
<asac> i think if we use things like bulk reponses, then maybe we should include all info in the comment.
<asac> e.g. not link to page that contains instructions on how to provide debug symbols, but just include steps to do so
<gnomefreak> ok all ff is closed lets try this again
<gnomefreak> ok opened CC adn change theme one time in a sec. and lets see
<gnomefreak> ok thteme window closed lets try CC window
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> did ffox freeze?
<asac> at all?
<asac> if no crash try multiple times :)
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> no crash i did it 2 times
<asac> maybe look if ffox freezes ... e.g. does theme change as fast as theme of rest of desktop
<gnomefreak> maybe left over from the other try
<asac> does it freeze for some time after theme change
<asac> ??
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> cood
<asac> even if you use high contrast?
<gnomefreak> im gonna try the video (maybe it was left over from that
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> didnt try high contrast
<asac> yeah maybe trty close video
<asac> then switch theme
<gnomefreak> i didnt know theme made a differnce
<asac> don't know either
<asac> its just well visible .... i changed themes pretty fast
<asac> then it froze
<gnomefreak> testing https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/71182 right now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> k
<asac> if that does not crash anymore ... combine them with theme change ... which apparently causes restyle
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> at best play around for a while
<asac> ill buy cigarettes now ... 10 min
<gnomefreak> see you in a bit
<gnomefreak> closed movie waits a bit for crash
<asac> so it still crashed?
<gnomefreak> no :(
<gnomefreak> let me try combo
<asac> why :(
<asac> try fileshower bug
<asac> filepicker
<asac> testcase
<gnomefreak> closing the vidoe crashes
<gnomefreak> following steps in bug 72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<gnomefreak> no theme crash. im thinking it was left over from video test.
<gnomefreak> i had 8 tabs open just to make sure
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-02-28
<asac> ok
<asac> damn
<asac> why can't i reproduce any of these crashes
<asac> i want to fix the other tow
<asac> so we still get nsFilePicker::Show ?
<asac> and how about the other ::Run ?
<asac> do we still get that crash?
<gnomefreak> didnt retrace that last crash but give me a few and i will try ::run
<asac> i will try chroot
<asac> 32bit
<asac> to crash
<asac> ok can reproduce
<asac> even in 64bit chroot
<asac> lets see what trunk says
<gnomefreak> do i have to try it since you did it?
<gnomefreak> trunk says "its ubuntus fault" as they always do :(
* gnomefreak really loves this color scheme 
<asac> i can't get totem to play on trunk build
<asac> hmm
<asac> it loads but fails to write
<asac> wait a sec
<gnomefreak> thats because we dont have a version for it maybe?
<asac> y
<asac> hoped that plugin abi has not changed on trunk
<asac> but don't know what the problem is atm
<asac> ** Message: totem_embedded_set_error: 'An error occurred', 'Internal data flow error.'
<asac> ** Message: StopStream signal received
<asac> thats the error I get
<asac> ** Message: DestroyStream reason 1
<asac> totem window shows up
<asac> but state STOPPED only
<asac> no crash of course
<gnomefreak> what one were you testing?
<asac> the filepicker master
<asac> it would be so good to see if its gone on trunk
<gnomefreak> ah yeah already crashed that here
<asac> if so, we could start the hunt
<asac> on trunk?
<gnomefreak> o
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i havent figured out a way to have both on here and able to use either without changing symlinks
<gnomefreak> trying bug 71182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71182 in firefox "MASTER firefox crashed on dragging [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsAppShell::Run] " [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71182
<asac> oh damn ... its all in reflow :)
<asac> i hate reflow things
<asac> its soo broken
<asac> anything might happen
<gnomefreak> reflow?
<asac> yeah ... relayout / repaint of all elements in firefox
<asac> starting from main window
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok bbl dinner
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: working on the apport guide now
<gnomefreak> ok ty give me link ill look at it after dinner
<Admiral_Chicago> sounds good
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Guide
<gnomefreak> damn your good
<Admiral_Chicago> mostly a paste of you email, i'll look at more later
* gnomefreak just got back
<Admiral_Chicago> by later, I mean after I shower
<asac> k
<asac> good shower for you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> more edits are done.
<Admiral_Chicago> still doing more.
<Admiral_Chicago> err not now, in a bit
<gnomefreak> whats martins last name pitt?
<asac> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Guide#preview
<Admiral_Chicago> err https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Guide
<Admiral_Chicago> so far
* gnomefreak been working on it
<asac> hmmm ... what is codec package for totem?
<asac> i guess my chroot lacks codecs :)
<asac> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main universe restricted
<asac> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main universe restricted
<gnomefreak> totem-xine?
<asac> are those enough?
<gnomefreak> for me it is
<asac> totem-xine contains all codecs?
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> everything for most part. some w32codecs arnt included
<asac> maybe i lack some other packages ... installing meta package "gnome" now
<asac> don't want all xserver stuff that ships with ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> i installed ubuntu-desktop for retraces
<asac> gnomefreak: is this bug also reproducible with mplayer embedded plugin for you?
<asac> or with gstreamer?
<asac> totem-gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> i dont know i dont really know how to use mplayer plugin
<asac> and totem-gstreamer?
<gnomefreak> and im using totem-xine to reproduce it
<gnomefreak> also totem-mozilla of course
<asac> can you try totem-gstreamer instead of xine?
<asac> anyway ... would be better if someone with mplayer could confirm
<asac> totem-X probably have the same plugin integration
<asac> layer
<asac> so no way to isolate if its plugin specific or not
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: do you use mplayer? i know you dont like totem
* asac trying to install mozilla-mplayer
<asac> lets see
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Apport/Guide
<gnomefreak> there i added code blocks and took personal info out of it :)
<gnomefreak> now i go smoke
<gnomefreak> ok i officially hate writing wikis now
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: what are you still doing up?
<gnomefreak> this patch can wait its been like this since 2.0
<asac> sure :)
<asac> will stop in 3 minutes
<asac> k n8
<gnomefreak> night
<Admiral_Chicago> doing more work on this wiki page
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: did another edit, i'll save it soon.
<gnomefreak> k
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: saving now, there is a small spelling error "seperating" as well.
<gnomefreak> i cant spell that work
<gnomefreak> word
<Admiral_Chicago> i left one comment too..
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a spell checker in the wiki, maybe it can correct it.
<Admiral_Chicago> i couldn't either... :)
<gnomefreak> night
<asac> anyone awake :)
<asac> i gues not ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> i am asac
<asac> Hey ... early man you are
<asac> early classes?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: late night. trouble sleeping
<asac> oh
<asac> sorry for that ;)
<asac> really
<asac> good sleep is worth gold
<Admiral_Chicago> i figured i might as look at retraces instead of dual actual infomercials
<Admiral_Chicago> have you ever seen those?
<asac> dual actual infomercials?
<Admiral_Chicago> and I just realized Launchpad is down
<asac> ah ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> err...dual action
<asac> yeah ... scheduled downtime
<asac> hmmm can't parse infomercials ... not native speaker though
<Admiral_Chicago> its these weird informercials about bowel movements by some guy Klee Irwin...they are ridiculously funny.
<asac> ah ... maybe a US phenomenon ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: commercials that sell things...like vaccums, diet pills, etc
<asac> ah now i get it ... a bit ;)
<asac> in tv ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> where are you from anyways, I just came in here and found you working away
<asac> hehe ... germany ... City: Hamburg ... if you know
<asac> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Hamburg,+Germany,+binnenalster&layer=&sll=53.587614,10.038757&sspn=0.22458,0.808868&ie=UTF8&z=15&ll=53.554765,9.99567&spn=0.014047,0.050554&t=k&om=1
<Admiral_Chicago> now I've heard of it
<asac> somewhere there :)
<Admiral_Chicago> for some reason, I want to say my buddy went there for a trip.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll have to ask him, I know he went to the other towns like Frankfurt.
<asac> yeah ... but frankfurt is not such a nice town to visit
<Admiral_Chicago> is that an apartment building or a large patch of dirt.
<asac> its a big finance place with some sky scrapers
<asac> but city overall is not beautiful ... and not that big
<Admiral_Chicago> i've only been there once and I stayed in the airpart
<Admiral_Chicago> airport*
<asac> frankfurt has big airport too ... yes ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> well I live almost exactly here...http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=17&ll=40.916472,-90.636917&spn=0.003567,0.007296&om=1
<Admiral_Chicago> my college is small. the town i live in is small, the general area is very rural
<Admiral_Chicago> quite different from my address in chicago
<asac> monmoth
<asac> monmouth
<asac> yeah ... i guess thats right
<gnomefreak> once LP comes back up i need to change the wget <link> in apport guide to be a generic one
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe, other location. is here: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=17&ll=40.916472,-90.636917&spn=0.003567,0.007296&om=1
<Admiral_Chicago> right between the park and the airport on the right side.
<Admiral_Chicago> like I said, a *big* difference between locations
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: wiki pages wouldn't let me log in a second ago
<asac> same map for me :)
<gnomefreak> yep wiki down too :( this couls make for a long day
<gnomefreak> asac: how did the patch come?
<asac> which one?
<asac> the "fix all realize crashes" one?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> wait a second
<asac> i have bits for you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> speaking of patches, Fx 2.0.0.2 release didn't fix bookmarks dragging on my computer...maybe I can reproduce it on another Feisty system
<asac> damn is rookery slow ... updating Packages.gz takes ages
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: crashing?
<asac> update :)
<asac> mt-feisty
<asac> please try if you can reproduce any patch
<asac> any crash
<asac> of course
<asac> sorry ... my brain is completely patched up
<Admiral_Chicago> to, it doesn't crash
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: what does it do?
<asac> version is: 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1.mt2
<gnomefreak> asac: its not on your repo
<gnomefreak> "yet" atleast
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/ ?
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: makes a little image of a page, and when I release, the image zooms back
<asac> should be
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe I can grab a video.
<gnomefreak> k i see it here
<asac> from what i know all realize crashes base on the same problem ... we have a plugin ... plugin gets removed (e.g. tab close, window close), etc.
<gnomefreak> thats strange. it didnt show any new when i did apt-get update
<asac> then ANY new gtk widget shown can generate the crash
<Admiral_Chicago> okay wait *now* it is working
<asac> what is working?
<Admiral_Chicago> bookmark dragging.
<asac> gnomefreak: you still have it in your sources?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: crashed?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> or just worked (TM)
<asac> gnomefreak: still not there?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm seems to be ignoring it
<gnomefreak> deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/mt-feisty/ ./
<gnomefreak> Get:6 http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Packages [2468B] 
<asac> yes
<asac> thats right
<gnomefreak> hmmm its not ignoring it now but not updating it
<asac> that might be true ... because of apt policy or something
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> ah now its got it
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: not a crash, but it wouldn't let me drag and drop. now it works fine.
<gnomefreak> had to run it 3 times
<asac> yes ... that was fixed in 2.0.0.2
<asac> we need a crash on drag
<asac> :)
<asac> if someone can reproduce we can better verify :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i know, but i had 2.0.0.2 and it wouldn't work still. now it does for some reason. I have yet to crash on dragging a bookmark afaik
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: read above ... its most likely due to some embedded plugin stuff
<asac> so loading totem in tab, then closing is always a good start
<asac> maybe same with flash
<Admiral_Chicago> yup i remember the crash.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try to reproduce it in a second
<gnomefreak> ah i like when there is only 30 emails in my inbox :)
<asac> gnomefreak: update downloading?
<asac> gnomefreak: lp down :)
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<asac> what?
<gnomefreak> david filed a bug for giving tags "changing and stuff" karma but LP is down so i cant read it
<asac> yeah ... time to verify crash :)
<gnomefreak> im gonna need an hour give or take befire i can test it (its got 58 minnutes left on download
<asac> oh god
<asac> maybe remove -dbg package first?
<gnomefreak> firefox-dbg is huge on this shitty connection
<asac> ack
<gnomefreak> removing it now
<asac> maybe i should provide -dbgsym packages instead
<asac> you don't need that bit -dbg, right?
<asac> its just convenience to have symbols of right version?
<asac> s/bit/big/
<gnomefreak> for most part.
<gnomefreak> always good ot have IMHO
<asac> but dbgsym are 1/10000th of dbg size ... and stacktraces look the same if both are from same version
<asac> not?
<asac> finally i managed to unsubscribe from ubuntu-bugs
<gnomefreak> never tried without -dbg installed
<gnomefreak> maybe i will today
<asac> :)
<asac> probably you now don't have proper dbgsym packages for your version :)
<asac> gnomefreak: I couldn't reproduce filepicker bug anymore ... so i am eager to get results ... will now do something else for a big
<asac> bit
<asac> actually I think I understood why there are also realize traces filed in theme bug ... switching theme could crash in two ways:
<gnomefreak> ok ill let you know what i get
<asac> 1. the issue already solved
<asac> 2. it triggers a restyle ... same as open filepicker, dragging (sometimes), etc.
<asac> first one is already fixed in last preview
<asac> 2nd one hopefully now
<gnomefreak> can i have the link from the test case on the filepicker bug?
<asac> i guess if you open video, close it, open it again, close it again and then switch theme instead of save link as ... you will crash too
<asac> luckily i bookmarked it
<asac> here are videos
<asac> http://digital-desert.com/mpg-videos/
<gnomefreak> ah ty
<gnomefreak> fixxed here
<gnomefreak> i tired it 2 times
<gnomefreak> tried
<gnomefreak> should i go back to ubuntu version of firefox? or will it upgrade smoothly?
<gnomefreak> just wondering did you checkt he tb-locales build that i did? i was wondering it i did it right
<asac> oh
<asac> i forgot about that sorry
<gnomefreak> thats ok
<asac> please keep using current preview
<gnomefreak> will do
<asac> and try to reproduce both variants
<asac> that worked before
<asac> and of course, for normal use
<asac> lets see if other problems appear because of the new patch
<gnomefreak> as sson as Lp gets back up i can test against testcase
<asac> imo all bugs should be gone
<asac> if you don't see crashes and we find noone who can confirm drag crash reliably
<asac> we will mark all as dupe of master bug (filepicker) and you get the honour to close this mamouth bug when upload done :)
<asac> -> if it really fixes filepicker we should just close all realize bugs
<asac> and see if new reports pop up after release
<asac> maybe all is gone
<asac> at least on this front
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> why do people who dont know what they are doing use feisty with a unifficial sources list :(
<asac> try to use embed plugins as much as you can (e.g. flash too)
<asac> gnomefreak: because they don't know what they do?
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> how long before you want this uploaded?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 11:15am
<gnomefreak> ok ill find it
<gnomefreak> and to your karma question. no
<gnomefreak> asac: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/Thunderbird-Feisty/Thunderbird-Locales_1.5.0.2/
<gnomefreak> Lp is back up
<gnomefreak> and going down again soon
<ajmitch> or the notice has just been left there mistakenly
<asac> what? has there been a split or did you communicate private before?
<asac> gnomefreak: added to todo
<gnomefreak> its on the top of the LP pages that it will go back down. ajmitch might be correct (as normal)
<asac> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: are you retracing today?
<hjmf> I'm getting this on the Stacktraces:
<hjmf> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<hjmf> Is an LP issue or just the result of upgrading to apport 0.61
<hjmf> I'm doing a batch of feisty backtraces
<hjmf> s/back.*/retraces
<gnomefreak> hjmf: yes i am but havent hit my feisty ones yet.
<gnomefreak> i have seen that before when was last time you got that?
<gnomefreak> within last 30 minutes?
<hjmf> 5 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i cant remember why i got that error but i do remember it and i remember getting around it :(
<gnomefreak> hjmf: is the coredump.gz and the other 5 files there?
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  I think so. I'll try to downgrade to 0.60 to see if it works
<asac> hjmf: unless there are issues processing the trace you can discard such reports
<asac> reject with: crash report has not enough details to process properly.
<hjmf> the CoreDumps are OK
<asac> maybe encourage reporter to report crashes anyway
<gnomefreak> hjmf: give me link to bug i will attempt it.
<asac> hjmf: sometimes process end in complete corruption
<asac> then you won't get a meaningfull trace
<asac> but anyway ... maybe we should keep them open and try if we can improve trace somehow
<asac> e.g. by running gdb with coredump manually instead of apport-retrace
<gnomefreak> i ask for full report normally
<asac> gnomefreak: so what is missing in that specific report?
<asac> core dump is there?
<asac> what else?
<gnomefreak> what bug?
<asac> usually coredump should be enough?
<asac> ask hjmf
<asac> ?
<hjmf> I'm getting such errors in bug #87369, bug #87367, bug #87268, bug #87215
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87367 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87268 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87268
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87215 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87215
<gnomefreak> only for apport. gdb doesnt work on coredumps iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: sure it does
<asac> it should at least :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: im taking one of them see what i get in a bit
<hjmf> gnomefreak: k
<asac> see man gdb (1)
<gnomefreak> asac: it can be used but you dont get a usful stack
<gnomefreak> so to me its pretty much useless
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think you lack a proper LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> which is set in /usr/bin/firefox
<asac> maybe add an echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH before programm is executed in that script
<asac> and set it by hand
<asac> before running gdb with
<asac> coredump
<asac> but i can try that
<asac> l8er
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> hjmf: ok running script ill let you know :)
<asac> ok ... doing somehow extended lunch now
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I'm getting the same output with apport old version 0.60
<hjmf> :/
<gnomefreak> what version of ff are you using?
<hjmf> 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> k
<hjmf> gnomefreak: I'm going to try an older bug to see if this has been caused by the LP down time
<hjmf> probably not, but lets check
<gnomefreak> k
<poningru> guys should 2.0.0.2 release be included in herd5 release notes?
<asac> dunno
<asac> herd5 release notes author can decide if that is important news
<asac> gone again
<asac> poningru: guess 2.0.0.2 is noteworthy ... if its in
<asac> because its so hot
<asac> atm
<poningru> ...
* poningru is the author...
<poningru> of release notes
<poningru> asac: so yeah but the big thing is its just a security release so...
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i didnt get an error on bug 87369 i will try mine as soon as i get to them. i cant upload stack for 87369 because i used wrong version of firefox.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<darkk> hello, is it a right place to ask about thunderbird under ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> darkk: whats up?
<poningru> sure
<darkk> here is situation. I want to have something like "everything in local folders but single inbox for every mailbox", I setup filter rules and create child directories under "Inbox". Junk control works BUT there is issue: ...
<darkk> the issue is that mails that go into inbox/in_foobar are marked as junk, but are not moved to junk
<hjmf> gnomefreak: no way, Ive tried with both firefox *-dbg  *-dbgsym 2.0.0.1 and 2.0.0.2; and apport's 0.60 and 0.61. Always same output. I'll look later again. Now I'm out. Bye.
<poningru> darkk: are these imap or pop accounts?
<darkk> pop3
<poningru> and what version of thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> bye ill try with right firefox as soon as i can
<gnomefreak> i believe its a known issue.
<darkk> poningru, 1.5.0.9
<gnomefreak> iirc bug filed on it already. but check i may be mistaken
<poningru> darkk: ok so junk mail filter you can mess with under tool-> junk mail filter options
<darkk> poningru, but if message is not filtered to inbox subfolder but goes to inbox it's moved to junk
<poningru> darkk: for the individual folders go and turn off global inbox
<darkk> poningru, and sometimes it's moved to junk as soon as I open the inbox/foobar subfolder (but I still have to listen to the bell - "new spam arrived") :)
<poningru> from each account
<darkk> poningru, everything but "local folders" is turned off. should I turn it on?
<poningru> darkk: under account settings?
<poningru> darkk: the prob is I am running 2.0b so I cant check
<poningru> I have to sleep
<poningru> be back in like 2 hours
<darkk> poningru, I speak about tools/junk mail control
<darkk> ok, goodnight
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: thank you for the apport wiki.
<asac> k somehhow back
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know anything about darkk's tb issue by chance?
* gnomefreak might try to run spamassassin in tb today see if it works better than tb default. unless it is default
<asac> darks?
* darkk jumps
<gnomefreak> lol
<darkk> here is info from #thunderbird
<darkk> 18:59 <@firebot> sp3000: Bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329569 nor, --, ---, bienvenu@nventure.com, RESO FIXED, Automatic
<darkk>                  junk (spam) detection on messages moved by a filter.
<darkk> 18:59 <@firebot> sp3000: Bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233930 nor, --, ---, sspitzer@mozilla.org, NEW, Still get
<darkk>                  notification for junk that's been filtered to a different folder
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 329569 in MailNews: Filters "Automatic junk (spam) detection on messages moved by a filter." [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 233930 in MailNews: Filters "Still get notification for junk that's been filtered to a different folder" [Normal,New] 
<gnomefreak> hjmf: im getting same error using stck firefox :(
<gnomefreak> asac: bad news
<gnomefreak> stock*
<gnomefreak> hjmf asac bug 87369 is x86 that might be ther reason for the failure. hjmf please check the bugs to see if all are x86. im gonna run a few i686 and see if i get same output.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> uname is sending wrong info i think see bug 87369 user states its x86 and uname states its i686
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<gnomefreak> unless hes running ia32libs or chroot maybe the cause of confusion
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe try the above bug and see if x86 gets the error also (unless hjmf has x86)
<AlexLatchford> Admiral_Chicago: Great job on the Apport Guide, just read over it, its very easy to read and actually does it's job very well
<gnomefreak> ty aal	 :)
<gnomefreak> ty AlexLatchford even
<AlexLatchford> yeah, I will re-read it later and actually follow it to get my setup functioning :)
<AlexLatchford> see whether or not the commands are correct :)
<gnomefreak> i might add a script to it also
<gnomefreak> they better be they work here
<asac> gnomefreak: its x86_64
<asac> not x86
<gnomefreak> that too ;)
<asac> x86 alone is == i386
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> well it doesnt work outside of x86_64 is all i know
<asac> anyway will try bug 87369 in 64bit
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<asac> but doubt that it will be better
<gnomefreak> im trying a few assigned to me for feisty i686 to see if i get error
* gnomefreak only been up for about 5 hours and im already tired :(
<asac> hey ... i just fell asleep right next to the keyboard :) ... so don't tell me about tired ;)
<gnomefreak> :) you were up late lastnight working on patch
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> fortunately ... or not ... hope it was worth the efford :)
<asac> if not ... no problem either ... did useless nights before ;)
<gnomefreak> well up until i had to go back to stock ff it worked good on everything but i had to come back down to do retraces
<asac> sure
<gnomefreak> once i figure this issue out and get the 4 or so done i will go back to it
<gnomefreak> it doesnt frigging matter :(
<asac> result of bug 87369 in feisty chroot
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87369 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87369
<asac> --- stack trace ---
<asac> #0  0x0000000000000000 in _start () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<asac> --- thread stack trace ---
<asac> .
<asac> Thread 12 (process 10224):
<asac> #0  0x0000000000000000 in _start () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<asac> .
<gnomefreak> asac: i think we are gonna have to put feisty retraces on hold
<asac> Thread 11 (process 10225):
<asac> #0  0x0000000000000000 in _start () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<asac> ... so no x86_64 I would say
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> does it end with Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<asac> that would be a shame
<asac> no it does not
<gnomefreak> all mine are ending that way
<asac> it ends like i pasted
<asac> i will try in 32bit chroot
<gnomefreak> Done downloading
<gnomefreak> Done download--- stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> #0  0xb7f00410 in _start () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<gnomefreak> #1  0xb7d504f1 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #2  0x0805b30c in SIGTERM_oldact ()
<gnomefreak> #3  0x0000000b in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #4  0xbfe63dc8 in ?? ()
<gnomefreak> #5  0x08057596 in nsProfileLock::operator= (this=0xb, rhs=@0xbfe63d3c) at nsProfileLock.cpp:96
<gnomefreak> No locals.
<gnomefreak> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<gnomefreak> --- thread stack trace ---
<gnomefreak> thread stack ends same way
<gnomefreak> pretty much useless retraces on these
<asac> hmm
<hjmf> asac gnomefreak I've retraced bugs that yesterday were  retraced OK and I'm getting today this odd error
<gnomefreak> maybe ping pitti about it?
<asac> have you found no other report from today?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: me too
<gnomefreak> today i started having issues with them. hjmf ar eyou using normal LP or beta?
<hjmf> well the default from apport-retrace
<asac> anyone is list admin
<asac> i apparently sent 80k message to list ... now awaiting moderator approvalk
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: thanks
* Admiral_Chicago goes to class
<asac> hjmf: how many so far? I saw those PC problem before ... maybe just a coincident that 2 or 3 bad reports have been posted in a row?
<hjmf> asac: no, I've retraced crashes today with that error that were retraced OK yesterday
<asac> hmm ... only ffox upgrade in between?
<hjmf> I'm reinstalling firefox back to v2.0.0.1 to see if I get
<gnomefreak> ill get it
<asac> yeah please try
<hjmf> better results though I've tried before
<hjmf> that is. Maybe an issue with firefox-dbg 2.0.0.2 ??
<gnomefreak> asac: that should do it :)
<hjmf> I'm uploading good stacktrace with gdb 2.0.0.1 to bug 87268; give me a second
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87268 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87268
<asac> yes let me see
<gnomefreak> hjmf: i only have 2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1
<asac> if i changed code-base of code related to that then maybe traces with new version rust return garbage
<gnomefreak> hjmf: what is the full version number
<asac> 88304 is colorzilla issue
<hjmf> gnomefreak:  with this one the retraces are OK firefox-dbg 2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> ill try to install it
<gnomefreak> E: Version '2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1' for 'firefox' was not found
<gnomefreak> im not gonna beable to use it
<hjmf> the error is with firefox-dbg_2.0.0.2+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hjmf> downoad it from mirrors
<gnomefreak> assuming a mirror still has it
<hjmf> http://mirror.linux.org.mt/mirror/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-dbg_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<asac> anyone gets repetitive notice that he upgraded to 2.0.0.2 ?
<asac> e.g. on each startup?
<hjmf> I don't; or I haven't noticed
<gnomefreak> i keep getting binary when clicking on the package :( using wget atm
<gnomefreak> he?
<asac> bug 88304 is colorzilla bug ... it crashes on loading  (incompatible) colorzilla ... is duplicate of other colorzilla bug so
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88304 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88304
<asac> hjmf: feisty?
<hjmf> both
<asac> you get upgrade notice on first startup ... then not anymore? can you please try on feisty?
<gnomefreak> asac: i only got it once for each upgrade/downgrade
<asac> yeah ... me too
<asac> but pitti gets it on every startup
<gnomefreak> tell him to check his home page setting see if ther eis 2 entriesmaybe?
<hjmf> asac: wait a moment, I'll see
<hjmf> asac: only happened the first time.
<hjmf> asac: forget, I've realized that I downgrade to 2.0.0.1 for the retraces :P
<asac> :)
<hjmf> give me a second to upgrade again
<hjmf> no, I dont get a upgrade notice now, but I've seen it before on first upgrade this moring
<asac> ok
<asac> its all fine ... unless you never quit firefox ... e.g. only stop by X logout
<gnomefreak> because its essentially crashing
<gnomefreak> if you shut down ff by logging out or rebooting... than you get crash dialog on next startup
<asac> yeah ... but is "firefox does not safe prefs on SIGTERM" or something
<asac> s/but/bug/
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> im still confused on this apport issue
<asac> i can't tell much about it
<asac> other than that 88304 worked with latest ffox installed
<gnomefreak> ive had 2.0.0.2 fpor a while why suddenly today it stops working
<asac> in feisty i*86 chroot
<AlexLatchford> Has someone posted the meeting up on the fridge yet?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> i think those issues that are now fixed might stopped working ... because the code base the stack runs through was modified by my fix
<gnomefreak> tues. the 6th at 1900 i think
<gnomefreak> 18:00
<AlexLatchford> okay
<asac> of course only if it works with current offical ... but not with current mt2 release
<AlexLatchford> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2007/03/28/month/all/all/1
<gnomefreak> i got same result on official
<AlexLatchford> you sure?
<asac> do we have a calendar I might integrate in my google calendar?
<gnomefreak> doubt it
<AlexLatchford> gnomefreak: did you email it in
<AlexLatchford> ?
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: nixternal said he did it
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<gnomefreak> no i personally talk to nixternal who does it in pm with me
<gnomefreak> its there
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: its tuesday march 6th
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<gnomefreak> and thats my fault i thought the 6th was a monday
<AlexLatchford> lol fair enough
<AlexLatchford> yeah I can attend the 6th, probably the 5th also if it is at that time
<AlexLatchford> want me to announce on the mailing list?
<gnomefreak> hjmf: do i need to downgrade firefox also or just -dbg
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: yeah please do
<AlexLatchford> okay
<gnomefreak> i forgot to after i asked
* gnomefreak might be there but please dont count on it
<hjmf> gnomefreak: this is what i've done:
<hjmf> apt-get remove firefox
<hjmf> dpkg -i firefox_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-dbg_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-themes-ubuntu_0.5.4.1_all.deb mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_all.deb mozilla-mplayer_3.31+main-1ubuntu1_i386.deb sun-java5-plugin_1.5.0-11-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<hjmf> to cope with all the deps
<gnomefreak> you got them all from the mirror you gave me?
<hjmf> no, most of them where already in the apt cache
<hjmf> I just downloaded the -db
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<hjmf> -dbg
<hjmf> gnomefreak: if you want to test, try to retrace bug 87367 I'm not happy with that Stacktrace
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87367 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87367
<gnomefreak> k
* asac rejected bug 88304 because of colorzilla extension
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88304 in firefox "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88304
* asac tries to retrace 87367
<asac> as well
<asac> :)
* asac is happy about multi-retrace script :)
<asac> hjmf: 87367 probably this one needs an old firefox install as well
<hjmf> multi-retrace script ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/multi-retrace.sh
<asac> just run it
<gnomefreak> yeah i was gonna add that to the wiki
<asac> and add as much bug numbers as parameter as you want
<asac> it will generate retrace.bugid.log in directory you run this in
<gnomefreak> asac: does it do them same time?
<asac> you mean in parallel?
<hjmf> well I do: for bug in # # # # ... do (my only one crash retrace script) ; done :)
<hjmf> I'lll take a look to yours
<asac> yeah ... its the same :)
<asac> just that i setup retrace.bugid.log
<hjmf> This is mine, sorry for the mess
<hjmf> #! /bin/bash -x
<hjmf> BUGNUMBER=$1
<hjmf> WORK_D="/home/bugsquad/retrace_tmp/f_$BUGNUMBER"
<hjmf> [ -d "${WORK_D}" ]  || mkdir -p "${WORK_D}"
<hjmf> cd "${WORK_D}"
<hjmf> apport-retrace -s -v -d -C /tmp/ddebs $BUGNUMBER 2> retrace.err > retrace.out
<hjmf> sed -n '/^--- stack/,/--- thread/ {p}' retrace.out > retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<hjmf> sed -n '/^--- thread/,$ {p}' retrace.out > retraced_Thread_Stacktrace.txt
<asac> yeah ... we don't need directories ... thats why i just generate retrace.bugid.log :)
<hjmf> then the stacktrace is at f_bugnum/retraced_Stacktrace.txt
<asac> yep ... works as well of course
<asac> maybe we can combine both
<asac> e.g. filter out stacktrace ... but don't use dirs for each bug
<hjmf> It's for having in different files the stderr stdout and finally the stacktrace
<asac> yeah ... but that could be in one directory too (me likes flat files) :)
<hjmf> the stderr is mainly for dep issues
<asac> e.g. retrace.bugid.log + retrace.bugid.out + retrace.bugid.err :)
<gnomefreak> updating apt's cache maybe it will than give me more than one choice
<hjmf> I see your point
<asac> sure :)
<asac> apport-retrace -s -v -d -C /tmp/ddebs $BUGNUMBER 2> retrace.$BUGNUMBER.err > retrace.$BUGNUMBER.out
<hjmf> for edgys apport the script is a little bit different, it checks (buggy atm) for crashreport on LP downloads it and then does its job
<asac> yeah ... you have that one too?
<asac> I would really like to have a sophisticated one bug script
<asac> that can try both ... first feisty, then edgy
<asac> :)
<asac> at best runs each retrace in a chroot or something
<asac> if you can bring both "one bugid retrace" scripts up, i see what i can do
<hjmf> well I've both chroots sharing script dir :)
<asac> sure ... but you still have to chroot feisty + try ... then maybe chroot edgy + try
<asac> or take a look at bug first :)
<asac> i want something that i can let run through all bugs without looking at them first :)
<asac> at least to process most ;)
<hjmf> yes, atm it's more manual than automatic :)
<asac> :) ... yeah lets push that back ... anyway your edgy script would be nice to see
<asac> if i have time i build something really automated out of both :)
<hjmf> give me a moment to see if I can hang it some where
<hjmf> which was the place to put those things
<hjmf> ? clipboard web or something ? I just dont remember
<asac> hmm
<asac> some webspace?
<gnomefreak> pastebin?
<asac> or pastebin if nothing else works
<hjmf> pastebin that is
<hjmf> just I didnt remember
<hjmf> give me a minute
<asac> take your time ... will probably not work on this the next 24 hours :)
<hjmf> asac: seems that pastebin is not working for me
<hjmf> :(
<hjmf> asac: http://pastebin.co.uk/11165
<hjmf> and the function library called in that script is at http://pastebin.co.uk/11166
<hjmf> it is just bad code (prototyped) that for some reason works :)
<asac> hmmm uploading files would be easier
<asac> not good to cut and paste from there
<gnomefreak> to set up a second chroot would i use a place other than /var/chroot maybe like /var/chroot2
<asac> i have all chroots in /srv/chroots/
<asac> e.g. /srv/chroots/edgy1 feisty2 feisty32 :)
<gnomefreak> oh
* hjmf TODO: get some free web space for situations like this :P
<asac> but thats because I have a separate hd partition for them
<asac> hjmf: yeah :)
<asac> there should be some free providers out there
<asac> you could also setup dyndns for such small files
<asac> and webserver on your local system
<hjmf> That scares me a lot 8O!!!
<hjmf> I've got that web server for my intranet ; but really really well closed to the outside worl
<hjmf> d
<asac> k
<asac> :)
<hjmf> time to do some real world work; see you later
<asac> cu
<asac> ok ... ill be off for some ours ... will try to reach mconnor from mozilla to do initial patch screening for approval later. so ill be back sometime
<gnomefreak> asac: ok with dchroot i can run dchroot -d and it defaults to edgys. how do i choose feistys? i have /var/chroot/edgy /var/chroot/feisty
<asac> dunno
<asac> i use schroot
<asac> i edit /etc/schroot/schroot.conf
<asac> and add an entry for each chroot i have
<asac> then i say
<gnomefreak> i did too well /etc/dchroot
<asac> schroot -c feisty2
<asac> or something
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> yeah ... man dchroot
<asac> there should be an option to give name for chroot you want to switch in
<asac> maybe just dchroot feisty ?
<gnomefreak> no i got it its -c not -d
<gnomefreak> :)
* gnomefreak is away for a bit.
<asac> btw, http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/embed_restyle_fix.patch is the tiny patch that might help so many not to crash :)
<asac> and which took me the night to figure out :)
<gnomefreak> thi sis taking way too long :(
<gnomefreak> this is*
<hjmf> asac gnomefreak take a look my new retrace script. It handles (prototype, not error check, and dirty coded) edgys and feistys bugs from LP bug numbers
<hjmf> its at http://www.telefonica.net/web2/hjmf/retrace_bug.sh
<hjmf> you need an edgy's chroot named edgy and an feisty's chroot named feisty using dchroot
<asac> ok ... last action for today ;)
<hjmf> and a directory (you can change it in the script) named /home/bugsquad/retrace_tmp/ whithin each chroot
<asac> #CHROOT_CMD="schroot -c "
<asac> CHROOT_CMD="dchroot --chroot "
<asac> maybe add this to the top
<asac> as i use schroot
<asac> (e.g. dchroot is deprecated and just wrapper around schroot now)
<asac> and then:
<asac>         *crash) WORK_D="$BASE_DIR/e_$BUGNUMBER"; ${CHROOT_CMD}edgy "
<asac> right?
<asac> you get what i mean?
<asac> CHROOT_EDGY=edgy1
<asac> CHROOT_FEISTY=feisty2
<asac> and parameterize chroot names as well (like this)
<asac> as I have lots of chroots :)
<hjmf> <asac>  you get what i mean?
<asac> maybe we can put defaults in there and allow users to maintain $HOME/.mttracerc :)
<hjmf> yes, it was quick and dirty
<hjmf> didn't know about dchroot
<asac> hjmf: ok ... if you want me to improve it ... i might do as I use it
<asac> no problem
<hjmf> asac: sure
<asac> if you find things to improve go ahead ... i will try to find some bzr repository we can use to maintain code like this
<hjmf> just let me know a link to see the upgrades :)
<asac> any idea how that works here for ubuntu? how can you get write access for it?
<hjmf> no idea
<hjmf> maybe gnomefreak would know
<gnomefreak> what?
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: read above :)
<gnomefreak> the repo?
<asac> hjmf: you use my preview mt2 release of 2.0.0.2 for regular browsing too?
<asac> gnomefreak: how can we get a bzr repo
<hjmf> mt2?
<asac> ?
<asac> yeah latest version in my feisty preview archive
<gnomefreak> asac: daniel i think would be the one to ask about that
<asac> it contains fix for all those realize crashers
<asac> i need feedback if there are some regressions due to this
* gnomefreak still wants the kind you have :(
<asac> especially when using embedded plugins
<hjmf> asac: no, but I can do it
<hjmf> but not now :(
<asac> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: what kind?
<gnomefreak> people.ubuntu.com
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> does that come with devel team?
<asac> when do you get that ... if motu member?
<asac> devel team yes.
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> don't know if motu as well ... but i think so
<gnomefreak> ok setting up feisty chroot with packages i need adn im setting mt2 back up outside of chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks for the great service ... i use it too here on edgy ... so far no regressions ... other than no crashes anymore :)
<gnomefreak> fx mt2?
* gnomefreak has all kinds of regressions with everything but fx :)
<asac> yes mt2
<asac> ok ... my batteries are up for today ... maybe cu tomorrow ... gnomefreak you leave?
<gnomefreak> i might be here early morning other than that maybe not
<gnomefreak> leaving at 5am EST 9-10 hour drive
<asac> ok ... take care when travelling
<gnomefreak> have funn
<asac> cu soon :)
<asac> u2
<asac> bye all
<gnomefreak> bye
* Admiral_Chicago returns
<hjmf> for today is enough. cu all
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 88760 for you.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88760 in firefox "Firefox 1.5.0.10 still missing in repos for Dapper/amd64" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88760
<gnomefreak> even with firefox-dbg    2.0.0.1+1-0 and  firefox        2.0.0.1+1-0 I still get that damn error Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC. I will see if i get time while im in PA to screw with this
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-01
<hjmf> asac: I've updated my retrace script to be used with schroot, just in case you want to take a look to it, it's at: http://www.telefonica.net/web2/hjmf/retrace_bug.sh
<asac> hjmf: thx ... will take a look
<asac> hjmf: looks good ... will use it soon :) ... do you have a multi script too or should I integrate this in mine?
<hjmf> asac: it has already a loop inside to process as much bug numbers you type
<asac> great
<hjmf> asac: TODO handle different versions of firefox on feisty (by install / reinstall ff versions) or fire up a second feisty chroot
<hjmf> retraces on 2.0.0.1 dont work with -dbg 2.0.0.2
<asac> hjmf: should we setup an archive where old versions are kept?
<asac> hjmf: we could accumulate all existing versions for feisty ... edgy et al?
<hjmf> it could be a good idea, I'm already using the apt cache to install reinstall with dpkg -i /var/...
<asac> i think we should do it.
<asac> i already upload preview releases ... if i won't remove those files they will be in our preview archive
<asac> i just have to remember that I upload final versions as well
<asac> hjmf: what versions do you have in apt-cache?
<hjmf> the last ones, let me see...
<asac> hjmf: .... do we need to install firefox before running apport at all?
<asac> or will it pull all needed automatically?
<hjmf> this is what I have to do to retrace 2.0.0.1's
<hjmf> apt-get remove firefox
<hjmf> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<hjmf> dpkg -i firefox_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-dbg_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb firefox-themes-ubuntu_0.5.4.1_all.deb mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_2.0.0.1+1-0ubuntu1_all.deb mozilla-mplayer_3.31+main-1ubuntu1_i386.deb sun-java5-plugin_1.5.0-11-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<asac> ok ... but you have to install those .deb files?
<hjmf> yes
<asac> what happens if you run it without any?
<hjmf> what happened yesterday to me and gnomefreak
<asac> hmmm but that was with "wrong" package versions ... not without any package right?
<hjmf> not tested
<hjmf> should it work?
<hjmf> w/o any dbg package?
<asac> maybe it will :)
<asac> apport pulls needed dbgsym packages automatically
<hjmf> I'll test it after luch and tell you
<asac> ty
<hjmf> luch/lunch
<asac> i think chances are low ... but if it works, it would help a lot
<asac> so a test is worth the efford
<hjmf> afk for a while; in 30' I'll do the test. If it works then great
* asac afk
* asac afk '30 too :)
<asac> 30'
<asac> will be gone for another 2 hours or so
<hjmf> asac: only could be tested on ff 2.0.0.2 because 2.0.0.1 dbgsym's are no more in pitti's repo and I dont have a local copy
<hjmf> with ff 2.0.0.2 worked as expected. FF has to be installed (otherwise apport-retrace shows an exception), then if -dbg is not installed the -dbgsym is dowloaded and the retrace is OK
<hjmf> ... so unless we have a ff 2.0.0.1 dbgsym we'll need to install/reinstall firefox-dbg package
<hjmf> each time
<asac> hjmf:  ah ok ...  thanks for testing
<asac> hjmf: i will try to figure out how to gen dbg symbols
<hjmf> asac: k
<asac> is it possible to use 2.0.0.1 dbgsym with 2.0.0.2 main binaries?
<hjmf> that's what I have to test
<hjmf> I don't have   2.0.0.1 dbgsym
<asac> i guess it will automatically pull the one that corresponds to current install
<asac> hmm
<asac> i will figure out how go gen
<asac> maybe i can then regen
<asac> at least i should be able to build 2.0.0.1
<hjmf> if you can, tell me and I'll test a retrace
<asac> hjmf: btw, where are you from ... europe?
<hjmf> spain
<asac> ah ... good ... finally someone from my timezone ;)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> where are you in spain?
<hjmf> valencia
<asac> how is living there?
<hjmf> where are you from? which part of germany?
<hjmf> asac: great, today 24C
<hjmf> spring time :))
<asac> hehe
<asac> we had some sun today too
<asac> but not as hot :)
<asac> and living costs ... are appartments as expensive as in barcelona?
<hjmf> must say that this is not usual for march
<asac> yeah ... climate changes
<hjmf> yes, too expensive. from 10 years to now
<hjmf> it has increased a lot the cost of living
<hjmf> thinking of renting a house in alicante?
<hjmf> there are many germans there :)
<asac> sure ... euro zone ... people want to live at the sea :) ... anyway, how much is a flat in a young-people quarter for 60 square meters?
<asac> no
<asac> would like to live there
<asac> in barcelona ... i always thought
<asac> at least for a year or so
<hjmf> I was born in barcelona
<hjmf> depends on the appartment but if you find one it should be around 500euros month
<hjmf> a normal one
<asac> ah ... thats not that bad
<asac> is it true that spanish people usually don't rent, but buy
<asac> ?
<hjmf> I was going to say that
<asac> really?
<hjmf> It is very rare here to pay a rent
<asac> i heard that that is the main reason why market for renting is so tight
<asac> crazy
<asac> yeah ... and how much would a flat be?
<hjmf> well we think that buying is a way of investment
<asac> maybe i should then look for buying :)
<asac> yeah ... probably right ... if you look at how real estate developed it was a really good investment i guess
<hjmf> buying a flat is around 40000 euros
<hjmf> and growing
<hjmf> I'm talking about the outside. not the city center
<asac> ah ... for me only city center makes sense
<asac> :)
<asac> i hate the outside :)
<hjmf> I guess that barcelona's city center is prohibitive
<asac> at least there should be several cafes and bars for night right next to me ... and shopping places ... and not too far from beach ;)
<hjmf> well here that's on every where. till very late :))
<hjmf> we are talking about spain
<asac> yeah :)
<hjmf> we do siesta for going to bed at night really late :)
<asac> i plan to look at next holiday :) ...  but still i think for me "quite close to city center" important ... i need good public transport connections to everywhere, because I HATE driving cars :)
<asac> i am infact not a normal german ... others are usually car fanatics here ... for me its just traffic jams and pollution :)
<asac> but still ... lets see :) ... do you speak catalan in valencia too? or "plain" spanish?
<hjmf> I don't like cars too, but I love driving :)
<hjmf> both
<hjmf> but we call here valenciano, not catalan
<asac> oh ... another derivate :)
<hjmf> yes
<asac> so you mix up both languages ... or in what occasions do you speak which?
<hjmf> never got mixed,
<hjmf> I guess that that only depends to who are you talking
<hjmf> If the other person speaks valenciano you talk to him in that language
<asac> ah ... but you start in spanish if you speak to a not-yet-known person?
<hjmf> That's the usual way here. Maybe in catalonia is the opposite :)
<asac> we have dialects in different regions ... i cannot understand if a bavarian starts brabbling right away ... but we still have just one language ... so i find it an interesting phenomenon that you keep clean languages and that they don't really mix up / get melted on the long run
<hjmf> In fact there are more dialects in catalan than in spanish
<asac> yeah ... probably you have a quite strong regional-language-patriotism around :)
<hjmf> it's difficult to explain
<asac> maybe even diffucult to investigate ... probably a good field for linguistic research :)
<hjmf> or politics..... jocking
<hjmf> joking
<hjmf> It's something I don't really care. But here for many people this is an issue
<asac> how comes that catalonia is spain at all?
<asac> has there been wars over it in the past?
<asac> sorry, but i lack details on spanish history i guess :)
<hjmf> no, just in 14xx they both mixed
<hjmf> too long time to be now an issue
<asac> in germany there have been many wars ... in 19th century they were still a lot of small kingdoms
<asac> that fought
<asac> hjmf: yeah
<asac> should not be an issue at all imo
<asac> wars for territory are just stupid
<hjmf> agree
<asac> actually we have europe
<hjmf> true, to me nacionalism is ridiculous
<asac> for me each nation having his own military is only a waste of resources :)
<hjmf> whatever nacionalism
<hjmf> agree
<asac> ok ... so need to argue with you i guess :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> s/so/no/ of course
<hjmf> understood :))
<hjmf> asac: time to go for shopping with my family. Maybe be online later
<hjmf> cu
<asac> cu
<asac> have a nice evening
<asac> @schedule berlin
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Europe/Berlin: 01 Mar 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 03 Mar 18:00: Colorado LoCo Team IRC Meeitng | 04 Mar 19:00: Georgia LoCo Team | 05 Mar 16:00: Kernel Team | 05 Mar 22:00: Scribes Team | 06 Mar 19:00: Mozilla Team
<asac> @schedule madrid
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 01 Mar 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 03 Mar 18:00: Colorado LoCo Team IRC Meeitng | 04 Mar 19:00: Georgia LoCo Team | 05 Mar 16:00: Kernel Team | 05 Mar 22:00: Scribes Team | 06 Mar 19:00: Mozilla Team
<asac> same time ... why is there a different time zone name for it?
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe different daylight saving
<poningru> @schedule New_York
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 01 Mar 16:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 03 Mar 12:00: Colorado LoCo Team IRC Meeitng | 04 Mar 13:00: Georgia LoCo Team | 05 Mar 10:00: Kernel Team | 05 Mar 16:00: Scribes Team | 06 Mar 13:00: Mozilla Team
<Majost> I have a question about the packages...
<Majost> there is mozilla-firefox which states it is a transition package, and firefox... correct?
<Majost> Question really is, which way is it transitioning to?
<asac> mozilla-
<asac> can be removed
<asac> if that is what you ask
<asac> Majost: ^^
<asac> transitional packages always transition to their depends
<asac> so .. firefox is the real package
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-02
<Majost> Thanks
<Majost> =)
<asac> i guess noone has dapper here, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> nope. Feisty ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> actuall, i had a dapper machine in here a few minutes ago, i updated it to edgy though
<Admiral_Chicago> plus it's on its way out of here
<Admiral_Chicago> ohh, gtk_realize bug confirmed upstream
<asac> :(
<asac> gtk_realize bug ?
<asac> which ?
<Admiral_Chicago> the flash / music && opening / closing other bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> err s/bugs/tabs
<asac> number?
<asac> i think there are too?
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure, it was in my inbox, let me pull it up
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> yeah ... was confirmed before
<asac> we have a fix in preview archive for that :)
<asac> will submit it tomorrow ... guess its getting not much testing there atm :)
<AlexLatchford> Anyone know where Herd 5 is?
<AlexLatchford> my update manager is broken in Herd4 and I believe I will either need to reinstall or update the update manager manually, which is a bit of a pain
<asac> hmm
<asac> is it out yet?
<asac> AlexLatchford: do you use aptitude or something ... or the gui update manager?
<asac> looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures ... there is a link DebuggingFirefox ... which gets redirected to our bug page
<asac> how is that done in wiki?
<asac> i want to undo and redirect to a bug triage specific page instaed of reporting
<AlexLatchford> asac: I use the GUI one
<AlexLatchford> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingFirefox?action=edit
<asac> ah thx :)
<AlexLatchford> how do I run command line updates?
<AlexLatchford> aha sudo apt-get upgrade
<AlexLatchford> How Thunderbird 1.5.0.10 been released out for testing in your repository yet asac?
<AlexLatchford> s/how/has
<asac> no ... there is no such thing yet :) ...
<asac> maybe i can provide a preview from some mozilla.org RC release
<asac> last time i looked there was not even such a thing released by them
<asac> but lets see
<asac> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/nightly/1.5.0.10-candidates/rc1/
<asac> no sources though :(
<asac> oh ... its out
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/1.5.0.10/source/thunderbird-1.5.0.10-source.tar.bz2
<asac> damn ... why don't they announce this properly
<AlexLatchford> :P
<asac> not even a message on planet.mozilla.org
<AlexLatchford> hmm
<AlexLatchford> fair enough
<AlexLatchford> back in a few minutes, running some updates
<asac> sure
<AlexLatchford> Hmm, control Centre has disappeared
<asac> sounds like serious troubles :)
<asac> try aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :)
<asac> or even ubuntu ?
<AlexLatchford> meh I got 130 updates or so
<AlexLatchford> update manager is now working, new kernel also
<asac> so everything worked out on own?
<AlexLatchford> pretty much, just the new control centre thing has been replaced by the Normal Gnome style System Menu
<AlexLatchford> still has all the options though
<asac> how was it before
<asac> i always had a normal gnome menu
<asac> system and preferences
<asac> and system and administration
<AlexLatchford> http://www.ubuntu.com/include/testing/herd3/g-c-c.png
<AlexLatchford> you never seen this?
<asac> yeah ... saw that :)
<asac> on debian ;)
<asac> you should be able to open it by running
<asac> gnome-control-center from console
<asac> so was there just a menu entry that opened that for you before?
<AlexLatchford> yeah, I personally wasn't a fan of it, but just saying :)
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> i don't use feisty ... so it might be a try :)
<AlexLatchford> aha okay
<asac> a test :)
<AlexLatchford> hmm, Thunderbird in Feisty loads mail a lot slower than it used to in Edgy
<asac> did you understand that I ment a test with 'a try' ?
<asac> i am not native ... so just wondering .)
<AlexLatchford> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> you sure?
<asac> maybe run "Compact Folder"
<asac> if "compact folder automatically" is not enabled
<asac> it gets slower in time
<asac> you are on pop or imap?
<AlexLatchford> well I cleared out the account about 4 days ago
<AlexLatchford> pop
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe network issue? or higher provider load then?
<AlexLatchford> when I updated to Feisty I deleted most of my old emails
<AlexLatchford> hmm maybe
<asac> yeah ... but if you did not compact folders
<asac> that would explain it
<asac> :)
<asac> but usually it should be done automatically iirc
<AlexLatchford> Well, it downloads the mails fine, filters them fine
<AlexLatchford> when I click on a folder it take a while to load the new messages in the message list pane
<AlexLatchford> the old ones are fine
<asac> did you try to compact folder?
<asac> maybe it might help indeed ... especially if your folder has been much larger before
<asac> you can do that by right clicking on folder
<AlexLatchford> yeah, didn't help much
<asac> k
<asac> then i don't know ... hardly is anything different for feisty
<asac> more/other extensions installed?
<AlexLatchford> erm no, only have Enigmail installed
<AlexLatchford> and Reply to List also
<asac> maybe reply to list makes the difference?
* asac doubts it
<AlexLatchford> hmm ill check
<asac> at least reply to list looks at each message somehow :)
<asac> and parses the headers
<AlexLatchford> hmm no change
<asac> yeah ... otherwise it would have been scary somehow
<AlexLatchford> hey, wait a minute, I just checked my account settings
<AlexLatchford> saying I am on IMAP
<asac> yeah ... that would explain it
<asac> imap just downloads headers
<asac> and if you look at first time
<asac> downloads body
<AlexLatchford> I certainly didn't select that
<AlexLatchford> hmm..
<asac> unlikely that tbird converted it on its own
<AlexLatchford> yeah
<asac> iirc there is a setting ... always download body
<asac> maybe that was on before?
<AlexLatchford> hmm okay
<AlexLatchford> grr thats annoying.
<asac> mail.imap.mime_parts_on_demand
<asac> maybe use that
<asac> in config editor
<asac> set to false
<asac> no idea where this is in gui
<asac> mail.imap.new_mail_get_headers
<asac> and that to false too
<asac> then everything should be downloaded when retrieving first
<asac> works?
<baikonur> hi
<baikonur> with firefox (1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2) I cannot access any website via https anymore. "Unexpected response from server - Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server."
<baikonur> ignore that :-)
<hjmf> hi all
<hjmf> asac wrote in bug #68168 <are those gtk_style_realize -> nsFilePicker::Show issues? Can you see from stack>?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68168 in firefox "crash after clicking "save link as" (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<hjmf> I cannot understand stacktraces, I'm just crossing result stacktraces against what you marked as keywords in the MASTER bugs
<hjmf> then if there are matches then I compare the stacktrace I've got against the one in the MASTER bug.
<hjmf> The ones in bug 68168 doesn't match neither the ones in 45008 nor in bug Bug #72018
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68168 in firefox "crash after clicking "save link as" (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<hjmf> so I just wanted to point out that both 'function calls' gtk_style_realize and nsFilePicker::Show are in the new stacktrace
<hjmf> asac: ^^^
<hjmf> grep 'nsFilePicker::Show' <(bug 72018)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  [@nsFilePicker::Show] " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<hjmf> #22 0xb68671bd in nsFilePicker::Show (this=0x90c5d08, aReturn=0xbfa270fc)
<hjmf> grep 'nsFilePicker::Show' <(bug 89236, 68168)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89236 in firefox "[@gtk_style_realize] [nsFilePicker::Show]  Firefox Crash (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89236
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68168 in firefox "crash after clicking "save link as" (dup-of: 45008)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68168
<hjmf> #22 0xb67d245d in nsFilePicker::Show (this=0x8fd9b60, aReturn=0xbfbed17c) at nsFilePicker.cpp:583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45008 in firefox "MASTER firefox theme crash" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45008
<asac> hjmf: will lok
<dfarning_> asac what is up
<asac> everything fine ... preparing for bed
<dfarning_> cool had a good week
<dfarning_> apport-retrace is kicking my ass;(
<asac> heh
<asac> why that?
<dfarning_> to get a good retace we need to have the exact versions of packages installed that the reporter has
<asac> yep ... mostly
<asac> actually its a bit hard for feisty ... i think we should maintain a archive somewhere so we have every ever released version somewhere around
<dfarning_> I am trying the somehow recreate that envirernment automatically
<dfarning_> in a chroot
<asac> hmm
<asac> hjmf: had a script already does a lot of magic
<asac> e.g. using chroot
<asac> download reports
<dfarning_> I'll ping him
<asac> i think we should start from there to improve (e.g. install right versions automatically too)
<asac> http://www.telefonica.net/web2/hjmf/retrace_bug.sh
<asac> don't know if that is lates version
<dfarning_> thanks I work from their
<dfarning_> how are things going with the linspire folks
<dfarning_> getting patches yet?
<dfarning_> I have started a derivativeTeam so that all the derivative policy stuff can be move out of mozillateam so that you can focus on getting things done;)
<asac> not seen any patches from them yet
<asac> guess it will take some time
<asac> same as have still not yet sorted our patches out ... for upstream approval
<dfarning_> I asked them to start trickling in their most important stuff so that we could get the process worked out
<dfarning_> asac, have a good night and thanks for everything
<asac> np (don't know what for though:))
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-03
<Admiral_Chicago> grr at crash reports
<poningru> asac: dude you should turn in an application for mentor for soc
<poningru> its due march 14th
<asac> what?
<asac> where?
<asac> what about :) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: please look at Bug #
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug $38758
<asac> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> Bug #38758
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38758 in mozilla-thunderbird "keyboard navigation in message faulty" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/38758
<Admiral_Chicago> GAH!
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: if you ask if tbird 1.5.0.10 will get to feisty ... then yes
<asac> i have a general exception for just before the release :)
<asac> poningru: ah ... summer of code
<asac> but what would be a valid project?
<poningru> blargh?
<poningru> asac: /me shrugs
<Admiral_Chicago> MF has a few :)
<poningru> fixing the use application prompt
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: it was released today
<asac> i know ...  i called it stealthbird from now on
<Admiral_Chicago> ??
<asac> or even cloaked
<asac> it landed silently
<asac> as in an ambush :)
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<asac> no reall announcement ahead
<asac> bit pissed about that i must admit ... 1. they never learn: don't release on friday ... 2. tell people when you will release :)
<asac> anyway ... will try to prepare tbird update sunday night ... so monday it should be availabe
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: only reason I know is because I get a Mozilla dev feed
<asac> for feisty we get official branding
<Admiral_Chicago> w00t!
<asac> yeah ... planet.mozilla.org
<asac> i have that too ... was pretty silent
<asac> when did you first read it?
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i get...http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you remember when you first found?
<Admiral_Chicago> first found what?
<poningru> we do?
<poningru> asac: for feisty we get thunderbird branding?
<poningru> you know we had that for edgy as well
<asac> my edgy tbird is not
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: first found out about tbird being released :)
<Admiral_Chicago> around 23.30 UTC
<asac> ok ... today?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
* Admiral_Chicago is doing bug reports
<Admiral_Chicago> haven't worked on bugs in a while, the whole "school" and "trying to have a future" thing really gets in the way
<poningru> asac: I know but thats because no one did it
<poningru> atleast thats what people said
<Admiral_Chicago> update a relevant bug report to the TB update.
* Admiral_Chicago goes to clean
<asac> n8
<asac> hi
<asac> how many tabs do you usually have open in ffox?
<hjmf> hi
<hjmf> maybe 6-12 on each window
<hjmf> asac, btw, I've updated a bit my script and added a "plugin" to handle different ff versions in feisty
<hjmf> here are the links (again bad dirty coded)
<hjmf> http://www.telefonica.net/web2/hjmf/retrace_bug.sh
<hjmf> http://www.telefonica.net/web2/hjmf/handle_ff_versions_feisty.sh
* hjmf still needs a proper web place to upload those things :/ 
<asac> just i currently read a discussio where people say: i have 200 or more tabs open :)
<asac> maybe to wiki as attachment?`
<hjmf> OMG!! 8O
<hjmf> I'll take a look
<hjmf> In case you check handle_ff_versions_feisty.sh please read the code because is very focused to my own environment, but works while waiting for a 2.0.0.1 -dbgsym package
* asac looking
<asac> yeah quite enviroment specific
<asac> will thin abit
<asac> think
<asac> how to improve ... but for now, please add to wiki ... if possible :)
<hjmf> k, just doing
<asac> hjmf: i guess a inet repo with all history versions would help, right?
<hjmf> sure
<hjmf> it's just that I haven't found any yet (not tried too hard though)
<asac> yes ... guess we should maintain on our own
<asac> for most important packages
<asac> e.g. firefox, tbird, what else :) ?
<hjmf> OK, now there are linked on my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HMontoliu
<asac> okok ... still on telefonica though :)
<hjmf> by the moment :)
<asac> can't we attach things to wiki directly?
<hjmf> not sure, have to read the docs
<hjmf> found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnActions/AttachFile
<hjmf> too new to me I guess :P
<asac> :-P
<asac> yeah ... innovation .. only for the young :) ... I feel the same often :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> can you open`
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/embed_restyle_fix.patch
<asac> or is it down?
<asac> i cannot access it
<hjmf> it gets loading but nothing opens
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/
<asac> do you see index of files there?
<hjmf> no, just the same
<asac> i am stuck at "connecting to people.ubuntu.com ..."
<asac> so down
<asac> :/
<hjmf> time out error to people.ubuntu.com :/
<hjmf> awk for 30'
<asac> :)
<asac> hjmf: thx for duplicating restyle bugs !!
* asac gone for a while
<hjmf> damn I cannot do feisty's retraces today because people.ubuntu.com is down, hence is pitti's repo :(
<hjmf> s/today/now
<asac> yeah
<asac> pretty annoying
<asac> bug soon -dbgsym can be cached
<asac> locally
<asac> good .. but not today :/
* hjmf thinks that is a pitty, today was a good day for doing a heavy test to my script :P
<asac> yeah ... probably a sign :)
<hjmf> lol
<hjmf> awk for a while
<asac> j
<asac> y
<stephen> I've no prior IRC experience and I have instructions to "ping" Alexander - I believe that would be asac
<Admiral_Chicago> stephen: yes
<asac> stephen: hi
<asac> :)
<stephen> hi
<asac> cool :)
<asac> ok ... so you have problems to access https
<stephen> yes
<asac> if started from within firefox?
<asac> aeh
<asac> sorry
<asac> thunderbird
<stephen> Yes clicking on link with e-mail, otherwise seems OK
<asac> ok ... and you sure this did nothappen before?
<stephen> "within e-mail"
<asac> before latest upgrade
<stephen> no didn't - eg Amazon.com notifications
<asac> ok .. so you get it now hmm
<asac> you are using gnome?
<stephen> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> what is set in preferred applications?
<asac> as default browser
<stephen> Web Browser: Firefox ... more to follow
<asac> what command do you see?
<asac> no thats ok
<asac> ok ... do this:
<asac> please edit a file:
<stephen> firefox %s
<asac> name it firefox.sh
<asac> somewhere
<stephen> new file or find it?
<asac> no
<asac> just edit a new file
<asac> and add:
<asac> #!/bin/sh
<asac> unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<asac> firefox $@
<asac> that
<asac> :)
<asac> 3-lines above
<asac> if done
<stephen> OK ... minute
<asac> if done: copy that to /usr/local/bin/
<asac> and make the script executable e.g. 'chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/firefox.sh'
<stephen> OK OK 2 minutes
<asac> no problem
<asac> just take your time :)
<stephen> OK, next?
<asac> as defaulta pplication in gnome
<asac> use /usr/local/bin/firefox.sh %s
<asac> as command
<stephen> OK
<asac> (e.g. select custom)
<asac> myybe try
<asac> if /usr/local/bin/firefox.sh
<asac> starts firefox for you
<asac> just to be sure that script is proper
<stephen> again what exactly should be entered in "Command:" dialog?
<asac> /usr/local/bin/firefox.sh %s
<asac> but first try
<asac> in console
<asac> if
<asac> /usr/local/bin/firefox.sh
<asac> works
<stephen> OK starts in console, will enter as "Command:"
<stephen> now will test e-mail link, right?
<stephen> BINGO
<stephen> thanks
<asac> works?
<asac> ok
<asac> damn mozilla application helper ;)
<asac> wait
<asac> can you test one more thing?
<asac> stephen: ?
<stephen> yes
<asac> ok
<asac> now its about a fix :)
<asac> a real one
<asac> please backup /usr/bin/firefox .. in case we mess it up :)
<stephen> OK ... minute
<asac> in line 104
<asac> there is:
<asac> EXTENT_LD_LIB_PATH=${MOZ_DIST_BIN}:${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<asac> use:
<asac> EXTENT_LD_LIB_PATH=/usr/lib/:${MOZ_DIST_BIN}:${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<asac> and use normal firefox default app of gnome again
<stephen> couple minutes here
<asac> maybe this fixes it too?
<asac> no problem
<stephen> going back ... to "first, back-up" .... /usr/bin/firefox is just link
<stephen> OK, what script it links to I've backed on Desktop, now ... let's see
<asac> ah right
<stephen> so now I've got corrected script on my Desktop ... where does it go?
<asac> to
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<stephen> OK
<asac> hjmf: i somehow don't like the boilerplate for crashers
<asac> the bulk answer i mean :)
<asac> its not explicit enough imo
<hjmf> asac:  what do you mean, my english is too bad
<asac> :)
<asac> i mean the prepared answer from wiki
<hjmf> OK
<asac> te ... what extension installed, what flashplayer
<asac> etc.
<asac> :)
<asac> how should the reporter know how to obtain that info
<hjmf> I see, I was thinking about it since we can get that info from the crash report
<asac> damn .. people agreed on ubuntu-bugs that they want to mark all
<asac> SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()
<asac> as duplicates
<asac> now they are off
<asac> so i can't correct them
<asac> you already unmarked at least one i saw in mail
<stephen> OK ... now switch "Preferred Application" back and test?
<hjmf> maybe we can assign all firefox bugs to mt as soon as they arrive
<asac> stephen: yes ... if running "firefox" from console still works
<asac> hjmf: good idea ... you think they will stopp changing state then?
<asac> will it help?
<hjmf> maybe
<asac> discussion on #ubuntu-bugs showed that they liked the idea to get lots of karma
<asac> :)
<hjmf> :)
<asac> so probably they won't stop
<asac> ;)
<stephen> asac:  Permission denied
<asac> ah
<asac> chmod a+x /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<asac> ?
<asac> or chmod a+x /usr/bin/firefox
<hjmf> I'm going to test something on malone mail
<asac> k
<hjmf> give me a few minutes
<asac> auto assign?
<asac> cool feature i guess ... maybe we can write an irc bot too :)
<hjmf> yep
<stephen> asac: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<asac> you have mozilla installed too?
<stephen> yes
<asac> from universe?
<stephen> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> what version is it?
<stephen> ... minute
<stephen> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20060216 Debian/1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2
<asac> pretty old
<asac> you should not run it ... at least not for browsing
<asac> security holes is the word
<asac> but i try
<asac> let me see
<asac> installing
<hjmf> test done, lets wait a bit (iirc 3 minutes)
<asac> hjmf: how do you hook in the reassign script to incoming mail?
<hjmf> i'm just testing, but if needed with procmail
<asac> stephen: .... i don't see that here
<asac> when do you get that?
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loadin ...
<asac> ??
<stephen> running firefox in terminal
<stephen> "~$ firefox"
<asac> hmm
<asac> still have to original?
<stephen> don't understand
<asac> the unmodified file ... so we can restart from initial version
<asac> ?
<stephen> firefox - yes
<stephen> minute
<stephen> dir
<stephen> sorry
<asac> i think you have accidentially messed up the line you edited
<asac> it should find that
<stephen> could be ... I'll check
<asac> maybe a line break?
<asac> what editor do you use?
<asac> some break lines without you doing anything :)
<stephen> gedit
<asac> hmmm should work
<hjmf> damn just notice that I've sent the email from wrong account :/ ; sending back again, 3 minutes to see if works
<asac> :)
<stephen> asac:  I see my mistake ... several minutes
<asac> stephen: great :)
<stephen> OK ... starts from terminal now
<stephen> will try in "Preferred ..."
<stephen> ... and works from e-mail link
<stephen> thanks
<asac> cool
<asac> thank you for testing
<asac> will add this in next upload
<asac> got to go
<asac> n8 all
<stephen> you're welcome ... glad I could do small part
<hjmf> I'm getting several ** Also affects: firefox (upstream) from woallance
<hjmf> I think he's busy today
<AlexLatchford> Anyone know what Feisty+1 will be called yet?
<hjmf> seems that batch change malone emails doesn't work for me :(
<hjmf> AlexLatchford: I don't
<AlexLatchford> hmm, just thinking as G is taken with Grumpy Goundhog
<AlexLatchford> s/GoundGround/
<asac> ah ... can someone with mplayer plugin please try preview archive version?
<asac> does it crash if you look video and then close tab
<asac> or something?
<hjmf> I'm giving up with that crap malone mail stuff; maybe some one with more patience may implement a script with procmail + mutt gpg signed email to do this
<hjmf> asac: firefox 2.0.0.2+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 mozilla-mplayer 3.31-1
<hjmf> no crash
<hjmf> time to quit; see you
<AlexLatchford> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<AlexLatchford> meh, we have been linked in on this bug?
<crackhead> hey
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<crackhead> the latest. edgy
<crackhead> well, 6.10
<crackhead> smooth scrolling had no improvement
<crackhead> i just recently installed it. the same effect has been occurring since the beginning.
<crackhead> i know my processor or card isn't slow. they're all totally knew. amd x2 3800+ dual core. nvidia geforce 6150. 2 gb ram.
<crackhead> *new
<Admiral_Chicago> go to system settings --
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, wait i have to find it
<crackhead> ok
<crackhead> what after system settings? (it's in the k-menu..)
<Admiral_Chicago> i have to track this down
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, can't find it, there is an option in the system settings for adjusting scolling in Fx
<crackhead> the option for smooth scrolling in firefox. i tried that one. it didnt have any effect.
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> what version of Fx are you using
<crackhead> the same effect of the slow scrolling/jump happens in other screens, like this konversation window.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, try this
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> just hit enter and use the default options
<crackhead> --reconfigure = unknown option
<crackhead> one hyphen?
<crackhead> that yielded "dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)"
<AlexLatchford> whats the problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a second
<Admiral_Chicago> AlexLatchford: scolling with a mouse makes the screens jumpy
<AlexLatchford> oh okay, thought it may have been the same as my issue
<crackhead> the refresh down happens in chunks--refresh, scroll down, refresh, scroll down, etc.
<crackhead> chunky scrolling in all the windows
<crackhead> even though im wheeling the scroll wheel faster
<Admiral_Chicago> wth! dpkg doesn't have a reconfigure command?
<crackhead> i know it shouldn't be my processor, system, etc. it's all new: amd x2 3800+ dual core, nvidia geforce 6150, 2 gb ram, etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> right, no i'm assuming its your X settings
<crackhead> i'm sure it's a setting somewhere or something software
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: yes, its your X settings
<Admiral_Chicago> dpkg has a *reconfigure* setting
<crackhead> it's just --configure.. ill do that as you previously suggested
<crackhead> !paste
<crackhead> !pastebin
<crackhead> (where's the pastebin?)
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin.ca
<crackhead> http://www.pastebin.ca/380297
<crackhead> the output/said there were errors
<Admiral_Chicago> no, i know that. hmm sec
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crackhead> should i ask it to be verbose?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is the command, run it, start KDE (ctrl + Alt + backspace) and use it
<Admiral_Chicago> tell me if it helps
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab. dinner
<crackhead> ok.. how long might you be? ill be back in 45m in
<Admiral_Chicago> ~30 min
<crackhead> what time zone are you in?
<Admiral_Chicago> -6 UTC
<crackhead> i'm in est/new york. so, ill be back around 7 pm est.
<crackhead> midwest us?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, that's -5. I live in Chicago (nick) part of the year
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean, I am admiral_CHICAGO :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i should be back at that time as well
<crackhead> yeah. what were you talking about up there, "there is the command, run it, start kde, and use it"? which command? im a little confused there, but you can explain when you're back. sorry to keep you. enjoy the food, admiral. ha
<Admiral_Chicago> see ya then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-03-04
<crackhead> Admiral_Chicago: make that 745pm est ill be back approximately. got to love the take out. ha. talk then.
<Admiral_Chicago> back now
<crackhead> hey there, if youre around
<crackhead> admiral_chicago: im back now, whenever youre back
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: like now.
<crackhead> haha
<crackhead> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> way, it's 7.20 already?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, okay
<crackhead> hows it goin
<Admiral_Chicago> well, try this in konsole sudo dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> it's going well, didn't realize the time
* Admiral_Chicago has to get ready for tonights festivities
<crackhead> dpkg-reconfigure? i tried that already sudo dpkg --configure xserver-xorg
<crackhead> is there a different command dpkg-reconfigure
<crackhead> ok, it popped up an in konsole program. auto detect video. i clicked yes. it said cant detect myvideo hardware
<crackhead> or no x server known for my video hardware, is hould say
<crackhead> x server driver selection.. i shoud pick nv?
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> just follow the default options
<crackhead> amount of memory to be used for card is blank right now.. ?
<Admiral_Chicago> thats fine
<crackhead> natural keyboard.. is that pc105 or pc104?
<Admiral_Chicago> 104 iirc, but...it should highlight one or the other
<Admiral_Chicago> it doesn't do it?
<crackhead> itdid
<Admiral_Chicago> just stick with the first one it highlights
<crackhead> it shouldnt emulate a three button mouse, right? it first selects that it should, but this actually is a three button mouse..
<Admiral_Chicago> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> the third is the scroll wheel
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab
* Admiral_Chicago taking a call
<crackhead> finished the dpkg-reconfigure
<crackhead> now what? do i have to restart the computer?
<crackhead> admiral_chicago: do i have to restart the computer or kde session or anything after finishing the dpkg-reconfigure?
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: ctrl + alt + backspace will restart X
<crackhead> admiral_chicago: i think it worked! so far the window scrolling is a lot better! thanks! (hope it stays better :) )
<Admiral_Chicago> crackhead: let me know
<hjmf> @bofh
<poningru> waah?
<hjmf> I was testing ubugtu, but seems that that function only works in #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, seem to have found a few bugs, gotta try with a new profile.
<Admiral_Chicago> might as well, my profile is messed up a bit
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-25
<Wulfie_lappy> hey folks - I am trying to disable the error about my self signed certificate - any thoughts?
<[reed]> if you really have to use a self-signed certificate, just add an exception
<Wulfie_lappy> [reed]: how do I do that?
<Wulfie_lappy> [reed]: basically everytime I start up thunderbird it tells me that I could be at risk - thats what I don't want
<[reed]> there's a big "Or ..." link at the bottom of the error page
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> in Thunderbird
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> you could try using Firefox to add the exception... there's a way to do it in Thunderbird, but I don't know how
<Wulfie_lappy> hmm that doesn't seem to work
<asac> Wulfie_lappy: accept cert in ffox permanently  and try to copy the cert*db from your ffox profile in your tbird profile dir
<Ubulette> asac, email me if you want to close m-d. cu
<asac> Ubulette: thanks
<asac> Ubulette: still there?
<asac> should i add a new section in readme?
<asac> Ubulette: ok, mail send. all pushed. if you are happy with the quality of my README additions, close it.
 * asac lunch time
<asac> mozilla bug 185622
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 185622 in Installer "Custom Install over previous installation allows for NO custom choices" [Normal,Verified: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185622
<jetsaredim> asac: you get a chance to take a look at the firebug pkg?
<asac> jetsaredim: yes. i would like to do them in a batch by the end of the week - hopefully there will be more by then ;) ... is that good enough? (i could take a look later today if you prefer)
<jetsaredim> do you have any list of extensions you'd like to see done next?
<jetsaredim> I think most of the extensions I use daily are either explicitly binary or only release xpi files - no source
<asac> jetsaredim: xpi files are ok as long as the files have a license header
<jetsaredim> and i'd find that by unpacking it?
<asac> jetsaredim: i asked the mozgest guy to add missing license headers. he said that you can use mozgest even without that closed binary component
<asac> jetsaredim: yes ... you unpack the .xpi (unzip)
<asac> then you unpack the .jar files in chrome/
<asac> install.rdf + chrome.manifest don't need a license file
<asac> same for contents.rdf as those are just deployment descriptors which could be redone without any brain-power
<asac> we mostly care for .js + .xul + .xml (bindings)
<asac> .dtd + .properties are nice to have, but we most likely could live without them for now
<jetsaredim> is it ok if I make another section of the FF3Extensions page for extensions I look at, but have no license data
<asac> jetsaredim: if there is no suitable section, then yes!
<asac> jetsaredim: maybe add a field that indicates whether a ping about licensing has been send to developer and at what date that happened
<asac> jetsaredim: if you ask them, there are usually two options: 1. (the simple one), just add a license.txt (or COPYING) in the top-level directory of the .xpi
<asac> 2. add license headers to all source files that matter
<asac> jetsaredim: ok i bounced the mails with mozgest dev to you now
<asac> (just to keep you updated)
 * jetsaredim reading
<jetsaredim> also their version on addons.mozdev isn't readily compatible with FF3
<jetsaredim> their latest nightly does work with FF3 though
<jetsaredim> i replied asking about this
<asac> jetsaredim:  can you try 1.5.2 with the trick mentioned on the extensions page?
<asac> jetsaredim: e.g. extensions.checkCompatibility=false
<jetsaredim> hahah
<jetsaredim> about:config
<jetsaredim> "This gun is loaded"
<asac> it doesn't exist ... you have to add it
<asac> oh really?
<asac> funny ;)
<jetsaredim> yea - seems to work
<asac> jetsaredim: perfect? or are there glitches?
<jetsaredim> there's a lot of gestures
<asac> jetsaredim: if it works well its just a matter of bumping the maxVersion in install.rdf
<asac> we can patch that
<jetsaredim> meh - looks like it doesn't quite work
<jetsaredim> ZoomManager doesn't exist on FF3
<asac> jetsaredim:  try to steal the relevant files from http://www.mousegestures.org/websvn/listing.php?repname=MozGest&path=%2Fmozgest%2Fchrome%2Fcontent%2F
<jetsaredim> at least it doesn't appear to
<asac> most have a license header ... you can certainly just copy them over
<asac> jetsaredim: anyway, from what i read the license problem has not changed from 1.5.2 to trunk. so if we find a solution for one, we will find a solution for everything
<asac> (e.g. just excluding the so)
<jetsaredim> can probably just not include the platform directory
<asac> right
<asac> (and dropping the .xpt in components would be the logical consequence of course)
<jetsaredim> how did you determine which files had proper license headers?
<asac> jetsaredim: opened in editor
<asac> and verified if there is a license header at all
<jetsaredim> there's no actual build for this tree thoug
<jetsaredim> its just zip it back up basically
<asac> yes
<asac> we would need to write a custom build command if we take the full tree
<asac> but that should be straigt forward
<jetsaredim> ahh good old makefiles
<jetsaredim> is this using gmake or something?
<asac> which? the svn tree doesn't appear to have any build infrastructure
<asac> i would just write a .sh script
<asac> make script would be good too
<jetsaredim> no no - i mean the dbuild
<jetsaredim> err debuild
<asac> yes ... debian/rules is a make file
<asac> but with xpi.mk there should be hardly any case where you need to edit anything
<jetsaredim> right
<jetsaredim> ok - well - i'll wait to hear back from him on updating those files with license data
<jetsaredim> before i start creating any upstream branches or anything
<asac> jetsaredim: components/nsGMNotifierService.js is tri-licensed ... so most likely the author intends to release that code unter tri-license
<asac> did you contact him?
<asac> (gmail notifier)
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> jetsaredim: you can always offer him to provide a patch that adds the required license information (to reduce his workload) :)
<jetsaredim> I could do that
<asac> maybe they are more willing to do that if one helps ;)
<jetsaredim> yea good point
<asac> anyway, if you already send a question lets wait
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> i cc'd you
<asac> great
<jetsaredim> can't do too many of these at once or real life is going to start to slip :)
<asac> sure
<jetsaredim> was up till about 3A coding a django website for my mother-in-law
<asac> thats ok
<asac> ah i see ... thats real-life ;)
<jetsaredim> well - only in the sense that happy mother-in-law == happy wife
<jetsaredim> heh
<asac> jetsaredim: well ... even if you cannot package it, contacting them about licensing helps a lot
<jetsaredim> i do have a job too
<asac> we certainly can find someone to do the packaging if licensing is sorted
<jetsaredim> sure - i want to help with the packaging
<jetsaredim> not complaining
<asac> yep! ;)
<asac> but if you have extensions you cannot work on that have open licensing, feel free to add them to the page. someone else can do the work then ;)
<jetsaredim> sure
<jetsaredim> I'm working on about 3 hours sleep at the moment
<jetsaredim> so things are a little foggy :)
<jetsaredim> and being woken up by 4 year old screaming in your ear is not really the most pleasant way to wake up
<jetsaredim> ;)
<asac> haha
<asac> get some sleep then ;)
<asac> otherwise you will burn out and that won't help anyone ;)
<jetsaredim> gotta to work for my job
<asac> work from home?
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> never even met my boss in person
<asac> ah ... always the same ;) home job sounds promissing but turns out to be a 24/7 task ;)
<jetsaredim> worked for him for about 1.5 years
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> oh really ... thats interesting ;)
<asac> freelance or employed?
<jetsaredim> employed
<asac> even more so
<jetsaredim> Oracle
<asac> oh nice ... what kind of stuff?
<jetsaredim> http://linux.oracle.com
<asac> in the guts of database/ApplicationServer? or more high-level tasks
<jetsaredim> we have Enterprise Linux - a re-branded clone of RHEL
<asac> oh. so you work for a distro ;)
<jetsaredim> I maintain/write the python code that handles the update server
<jetsaredim> sort of like RHN
<asac> oh nice.
<jetsaredim> yea - we have a modified version of the update client that connects to our servers
<jetsaredim> all managed by an oracle db backend
<asac> do you know if oracle supports ubuntu server yet?
<jetsaredim> with python as the intermediary
<jetsaredim> i have no idea
<asac> (haven't tracked that)
<asac> ok
<jetsaredim> i was thinking about it the other day when there was the server UDW talk
<jetsaredim> there aren't any oracle packages in ubuntu that I can see
<jetsaredim> which is kind of sad
<asac> no not in ubuntu. but maybe on oracle website ;)
<asac> does RHEL ship packages for oracle? i always presumed not, but might be wrong
<jetsaredim> no - and there are no rpms either
<jetsaredim> oracle db is this giant behemoth that comes in a tarball sort of thing
<asac> yeah i remember ... custom installer
<jetsaredim> yea
<asac> i did a bunch of oracle installs in the past
<jetsaredim> i honestly really know nothing about oracle db
<phoenix24> I've was experimenting, just uploaded myubufox-0.1 ff3 extension to launchpad. Can some please confirm if that's ok ?
<asac> lucky you :)
<asac> phoenix24: link?
<asac> (or lp id)
<jetsaredim> should automatically show up in the mozilla-extensions area
<jetsaredim> err firefox-extensions
<jetsaredim> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~csharma/firefox-extensions/myubufox-0.1.upstream
<jetsaredim> yea?
<asac> yeah right ... thought he referred to a Ppa package ;)
<jetsaredim> phoenix24: ppa not enabled?
<asac> phoenix24: 1. you should have named the branch myubufox.ubuntu (not upstream)
<asac> phoenix24: 2. you missed a bunch of files (from XPI.TEMPLATE) ... maybe you forgot to bzr add them?
<asac> try bzr st
<asac> to see if they are still untracked
<asac> (e.g. there is just debian/rules in your branch afaict)
<jetsaredim> (the howto page does mention uploading the upstream branch)
<asac> jetsaredim: yes, but that should be a) an upstream branch and b) only applies if there isn't any yet
<jetsaredim> i know - just saying - maybe he was just following the howto
<asac> yeah
<asac> phoenix24: welcome back ... network problems?
<asac> did you get my comments?
<asac> 17:21 < asac> phoenix24: 1. you should have named the branch myubufox.ubuntu (not upstream)
<asac> 17:22 < asac> phoenix24: 2. you missed a bunch of files (from XPI.TEMPLATE) ... maybe you forgot to bzr add them?
<asac> 17:22 < asac> try bzr st
<asac> 17:22 < asac> to see if they are still untracked
<asac> 17:22 < asac> (e.g. there is just debian/rules in your branch afaict)
<phoenix24> Network problems : Yes. Comments : checking.
<asac> phoenix24: for the name: you can still rename the branch in launchpad, so not a real issue
<phoenix24> Comments nope, where do I check them ?
<asac> comments?
<asac> read above
<asac> i wrote them here ;)
<phoenix24> yep, got it.
<asac> cool ;)
<phoenix24> doing : bzr st
<phoenix24> it lists couple of files.
<phoenix24> implying, I missed them ?
<asac> yes ... you need to bzr add <files> them ... then commit
<asac> phoenix24: yes
<asac> you missed the step after copying TEMPLATE
<asac> bzr add debian/
<asac> phoenix24: but do that after your source tree is clean
<asac> fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> then bzr add debian/
<asac> otherwise you might include garbage
<phoenix24> ok
<phoenix24> doing again.
<asac> ok
<asac> anyone here with screen dpi > 144 ?
<jetsaredim> ?
<jetsaredim> how would i check that?
 * jetsaredim 75x75
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats not even close :-P
<jetsaredim> nope
 * armin76 yawns
<armin76> did you guys fix the failure on sparc? :D
<phoenix24> asac: I've just uploaded myubufox.ubuntu, could you please check
<jetsaredim> asac: that 75x75 is my 3200x1200 desktop - just checked my laptop and its 120x120
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> 3200x1200? waoo, what's that? wide screen?
<Ubulette> asac, [reed], I still can't paste an url in a page/tab (empty or not), started soon after b3. Any hint on how to debug that ? (works at work, fails at home)
<[reed]> Ubulette: you could pull old builds and figure out when it started working again
<phoenix24> Hi
<[reed]> track down a regression range
<phoenix24> Could anyone please review my, branch https://code.launchpad.net/~csharma/firefox-extensions/myubufox.ubuntu
 * phoenix24 is a n00b :)
<phoenix24> ubuntulog
<phoenix24> !ubuntulog
<ubotu> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ubulette> damn, it doesn't work with the current b3 from hardy
<phoenix24> Hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> hi
<phoenix24> Ubulette: can you review my branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~csharma/firefox-extensions/myubufox.ubuntu
<Ubulette> 1/ you can now build-dep on 0.5 (without the ~)
<Ubulette> 2/ you need to configure whoami in bzr (bzr whoami "foo bar <foo.bar@something.org>")
<phoenix24> can you explain 1.
<Ubulette> 3/ XS-Vcs-Bzr needs to point to a real url (so ~LPID needs to be replaced with either your lp id if you plan to continue to support this extension in the future or to ~mozillateam otherwise
<Ubulette> mozilla-devscripts 0.05 is now in hardy so you no longer need the one from asac's ppa (called 0.05~something)
<Ubulette> 4/ you need to edit debian/copyright and put the real content in there
<phoenix24> ok
<Ubulette> i think that about it, i didn't try it, I just read the code in debian/*
<Ubulette> +'s
<phoenix24> thanks!
<Ubulette> you're welcome
<Ubulette> 5/ you used version 0.1 in debian/changelog (which means "native"), it should match the real version from the extension (see install.rdf), probably with -0ubuntu1 at the end if it's not native
<phoenix24> How did you check I had used mozilla-devscripts from asac's ppa ?
<Ubulette> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), cdbs, mozilla-devscripts (>= 0.5~)
<phoenix24> ok
<phoenix24> Those were from the XPI.TEMPLATE
<Ubulette> it's ok like that but now that 0.05 has been released, you can drop the ~, it's no longer needed
<Ubulette> yes
<phoenix24> do I need to use "dch", for editing the debian/* files ?
<Ubulette> the template has been made a few days ago, before 0.05 was released
<Ubulette> not necessarily; i use vi
<Ubulette> dch is just for d/changelog
<phoenix24> ok, In what fashion I need to postfix  "-0ubuntu1" to package names ?
<phoenix24> I guess, for most of the new extensions it would be "-0ubuntu1".
<phoenix24> considering native to be the latest release, which becomes 1st ubuntu derivative.
<phoenix24> thus, 0ubuntu1 ?
<Ubulette> (not to name but to version)
<Ubulette> if you're the author of the extension and that you maintain the debian/ dir in the same source tree, it's native, hence no -XubuntuY (or -X for debian)
<phoenix24> ok
<phoenix24> for eg. an extension speeddial - 0.9.6
<Ubulette> otherwise, you take the version from upstream (in install.rdf for an extension) and you append -X (debian) or -XubuntuY (ubuntu)
<phoenix24> it would be : speeddial-0.9.6-0ubuntu1 ?
<Ubulette> yes
<phoenix24> or speeddial_0.9.6-0ubuntu1 ?
<Ubulette> speeddial_0.9.6-0ubuntu1
<phoenix24> Which Licence Templates do I use for extensions from mozdev.org ?
<Ubulette> each extension is different. Somewhere, the author must have a licence file or reference
<phoenix24> ok
<Ubulette> [reed], my b4pre and b3 failed, i dled a nightly from f.m.o, it worked, back to my b4pre build, it worked. problem fixed. Strange. maybe something weird in my profile.
<Ubulette> phoenix24, "Package: myubufox.ubuntu" in debian/control looks weird to me, is that from the template ?
<phoenix24> yes
<Ubulette> asac, why ? ^^
<Ubulette> (the .ubuntu part)
<Ubulette> i'm not even sure "." are allowed there
<phoenix24> I thought, extension was packeged for ubuntu.. thus naming it to myubufox.ubuntu
<Ubulette> for a bzr branch name, ok but for a package name, hmm, i don't think so
<phoenix24> ok
<Ubulette> hm, of course "." is allowed, silly me. I've used that for firefox-3.0 :)
<phoenix24> ah! yes, such renaming would be errorneous on my part.
<phoenix24> can I use <extension>.xpi  for packaging, instead of the CVS or SVN  source code ?
<Ubulette> i still think .ubuntu in package name is unnecessary and should be removed
<Ubulette> i'm more for source code instead of binary xpi. but asac may think otherwise
<phoenix24> Accessing CVS behind the proxy is pretty messy, so I wanted to use the .xpi instead.
<asac> Ubulette: does the problem persist if you try a fresh profile?
<Ubulette> i thought it was fixed but problem is back :(
<asac> Package: myubufox.ubuntu? the idea was to name the branch like that
<asac> not the package
<asac> the package was just myubufox ;)
<asac> myubufox.upstream  + myubufox.ubuntu ;)
<asac> Ubulette: how do you paste and where do you paste?
<Ubulette> for ex from an xterm (mutt) to an empty tab
<asac> how?
<asac> middle-mouse?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> worked for ages
<Ubulette> still work with the exact same debs at work
<asac> http://www.google.com
<asac> Ubulette: set middlemouse.contentLoadURL=true in config
<asac> Ubulette: if that helps I can tell you exactly when it started ;)
<Ubulette> when ?
<asac> helps?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ubufox
<asac> it is an explicit override i inherited from previous ubuntu firefox
<asac> i moved them to ubufox ;) before it was patched in the source
<Ubulette> rahhhhh
<asac> i think someone claimed that turning this on would have bad usability impact
<Ubulette> and you made me install ubufox, now I remember
<asac> yeah ;) .. i think we should review the settings made in there
<asac> most likely discussion on devel-discuss
<asac> i think the argument was that if you are a n00b and paste next to a textfield you would get shocked because you get to a new page
<Ubulette> n00b paste with the menu, not with middle click. they roll that middle button
<Ubulette> anyway, now that I know, i feel better
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 417345
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 417345 in Networking: Cookies "build broken on sparc" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417345
<Ubulette> i can't try the patch
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 333308
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 333308 in Build Config "make clean and make distclean miss various files" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333308
<Ubulette> ohoh fixed
<Ubulette> i may have to revisit our clean is not clean fix
<asac> most likey
<asac> jetsaredim: mozgest guy appears to be pretty careless about licensing :(
<Ubulette> btw, tb3 is crashing on startup, probably a packaging issue as it's ok from dist/bin
<asac> yep ... missing file?
<Ubulette> donno, i didn't have time to investigate further
<Ubulette> no error message, 5 attempts in gdb, 5 different crashes
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/tb3.png
<asac> cool artwork ;)
<Ubulette> yep, according to compare, lots of missing files
<Ubulette> i'll check that another day
<Ubulette> btw, I've merged compare2 into compare, in case you still wonder
<Ubulette> hmm, i'm not sure about that xpt thing. same as in the bug. seems we have mega xpt in debian/tmp ??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-26
<asac> ok off ... cu tomorrow!
<phoenix24> asac: quick question!
<Arwen> Firefox package is broken!
<asac> hi
 * asac needs coffee
<[reed]> coffee is for the weak
<[reed]> :)
<asac> haha
<asac> well ... most likely its late for you ;)
<[reed]> asac: yeah, 2am
<asac> [reed]: i usually have no problems to stay up at 2am without coffee ;) ... its just the mornings that make me cry
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> [reed]: do you know keyword for searches? (typing "goo searchterm" in location bar)
<[reed]> yes?
<asac> [reed]: someone found that those are not remember e.g. no autocompletion
<asac> you know if there is a bug for that (enhancement) ?
<[reed]> doesn't surprise me
<[reed]> not that I know of
<asac> yeah me neither
<asac> mozilla bug 392143 and mozilla bug 389903
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392143 in Location Bar and Autocomplete "show keywords as url bar autocomplete choices" [Enhancement,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392143
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 389903 in History: Global "Autocomplete custom keywords with parameters (but only after I type a space)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389903
<asac> [reed]: mozilla bug 411831 ... wonder if this is dupe as it didn't get much attention yet
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 411831 in General "Scaled images rendered incorrectly; some images not shown at all (apparently Linux- & Nvidia-related)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411831
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> I'll ask Ventron about it
<asac> appears to be driver related, according to comments in bug 182038 its also in mozilla.com builds
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xulrunner-1.9 "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<asac> thanks
<[reed]> ah, black rectangle!
<[reed]> there's a bug filed on that
<asac> a blocker?
<[reed]> hmm, this might not be it
<[reed]> mozilla bug 380115
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 380115 in GFX: Thebes "Linux 16-bit widget size issues (black rectangle at bottom of long page)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380115
<asac> oh cool ... there is a fix
 * armin76 looks
<armin76> i don't think that's the issue :/
<asac> [reed]: i want to do openDialog from cpp and pass window.args[0] with data like object = { test1: 0, test2: 1 } (expressed in pseudo js) ... any idea out of your head, what type |arguments| needs to be and how to construct that?
<asac> hi phoenix24
<asac> did your question from yesterday resolved itself?
<phoenix24> Hi asac!!
<phoenix24> Nope, the question was.. could I use .xpi extensions for packaging, instead of the CVS SRC code ?
 * phoenix24 is behind a univ. proxy, that makes it messy to access CVS.
<asac> phoenix24: sourcce is preferred. only if not available we should package .xpi's ... if we package .xpi's its important to get the licensing right
<asac> for that ping the upstream author and ask him to include a license.txt or COPYING file in the .xpi top-level dir at best
<phoenix24> All of the ff3 extensions at mozdev.org are hosted on CVS... means, I cant work with any of them.
<phoenix24> http://www.mozdev.org/projects/top50.html
<asac> why cant you work with any of them?
<asac> phoenix24: ah, but you can use bzr?
<asac> phoenix24: we can figure something out. If you check the licensing we can create a list of sources you want to be imported from CVS in bzr
<asac> we can do that then
<asac> phoenix24: any extension you want to start working on now?
<asac> i could then create the .upstream branch for you
<phoenix24> yes, lots actually.
<asac> phoenix24: lets start with one
<asac> check the license first ... if that is done tell me where to get it
<asac> and which CVS tag
<asac> then add the others to a wiki page or something
<phoenix24> ok
<phoenix24> asac: I'll check in a min, and tell
<phoenix24> asac: I'll start with http://fireftp.mozdev.org
<phoenix24> cvs tags :   cvs -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs login
<phoenix24>   cvs -z3 -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs co fireftp
<asac> no tag?
<asac> btw, its fireftp/src i need to checkout
<phoenix24> Yes, I think
<phoenix24> A lots of these CVS repo's do not have a licence file.
<asac> yes, most probably just didn't know about the impact. a ping might help
<phoenix24> So, do I mail them. . requesting to add an appropriate licence before proceeding further ?
<asac> phoenix24: welcome back
<asac> yes, please mail them
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox-extensions/fireftp.upstream
<asac> here you go
<asac> takes a minute till its scanned
<phoenix24> thanks!
<asac> now its there
<phoenix24> I'll add it to wiki's too.
<asac> fine
<phoenix24> asac: next CVS tag be, cvs -z3 -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs co menueditor
<phoenix24> for ff3-extension menueditor.
<phoenix24> only the src/ directory.
<Ubulette> hi
<armin76> yo
<phoenix24> Ubulette: Hi!
<asac> phoenix24: no release tag?
<asac> (menueditor)
<phoenix24> asac: cvs -z3 -d :pserver:guest@mozdev.org:/cvs co menueditor
<phoenix24> and the src/ directory.
<asac> do you know what a TAG is?
<phoenix24> Nope.
<asac> its basically a NAME for a certain snapshot that they release
<asac> decent projects do that on release
<asac> some dont (like fireftp)
<phoenix24> Does CVS give the latest release always ?
<phoenix24> *Does not
<asac> so usually you don't want to export/import a random snapshot from CVS HEAD, but a release
<asac> it gives you the latest development HEAD ... which usually isn't a release
<asac> phoenix24: http://www.mozdev.org/source/browse/menueditor/src/install.rdf?rev=1.11
<asac> on top there is CVS Tags:
<asac> unfortunately they don't use tags as well
<asac> (HEAD is always the latest)
<asac> phoenix24: if there are no tags, we should look if the xpi ships a license file
<asac> if it does we should import the unpacked .xpi
<phoenix24> aok!
<asac> in this case we can do it
<asac> well ... not now. as the current .xpi doesn't support firefox 3
<asac> is CVS ready?
<Ubulette> http://gemal.dk/blog/2008/02/26/dom_inspector_not_shipping_in_firefox_3/
<asac> phoenix24: ok officially it doesnt ... have you tried to install the xpi in ffox 3 with compatibility check disabled?
<asac> (the how to for that is on the firefox3 extension page)
<asac> hmm disconnect
<asac> Ubulette: can ew come up with an independent build/source package for dom-inspector?
<phoenix24> We'r packaging extensions only for ff3 right ?
<asac> otherwise we should just keep provding it from xul
<asac> phoenix24: yes
<asac> 21:01 < asac> phoenix24: ok officially it doesnt ... have you tried to install the xpi in ffox 3 with  compatibility check disabled?
<asac> 21:01 -!- phoenix24 [i=qnvi@67.159.5.52] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<asac> 21:01 < asac> (the how to for that is on the firefox3 extension page)
<asac> phoenix24: ^^^
<Ubulette> asac, i think it's fine to keep it in xul
<Ubulette> i'm nearly done with tb3
<phoenix24> Doesn't work.
<asac> phoenix24: then move forward
<phoenix24> Extension installation fails, coz the extension fails to provide "Secure Updates"
<phoenix24> How du I disable it ?
<asac> what do you mean?
<asac> phoenix24: just fix the update url: use https
<asac> in install.rdf
<phoenix24> asac: Will do menueditor later.
<phoenix24> doing fireftp now.
<asac> phoenix24: the branch suffix .ubuntu or .upstream has nothing to do with the package name
<asac> so myubufox.ubuntu would have the package "myubufox" ... just in case you wondered ;)
<asac> the .ubuntu suffix just means that its its the ubuntu package, while .upstream is the branch that tracks the unmodified upstream dev tree
<asac> (thats just convention)
<asac> you can name branches as you like of course. but having a common naming scheme for all firefox extensions is obviously beneficial.
<phoenix24> yea
<phoenix24> *yes
<phoenix24> asac: what is install.rdf
<phoenix24> what & how it defines for the package/build process ?
<phoenix24> How do I fill in debian/copyright ?
<phoenix24> ubuntulog:
<phoenix24> !ubuntulog
<ubotu> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ubulette> asac, [PPA fta] Accepted: thunderbird-3.0 3.0~a1~cvs20080220t0747+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~fta1 (source)
<Ubulette> let's see if it build there too
<Ubulette> doh!
<asac> Ubulette: are you using thunderbird on your own?
<Ubulette> not anymore
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> http://www.osnews.com/story/19391
<asac> just wondered if you know how bad 3.0 trashes the profile ;)
<asac> did he contribute a lot in recent history?
<Ubulette> really ? i advised users to backup their profile
<asac> unfortunately i didn't find any perfect editor yet ... maybe its time for a new? :-P
<Ubulette> vim and xemacs are perfect for me
<asac> wow i can stall firefox in front of gnome-terminal
<asac> so i cannot make gnome-terminal the frontmost app again
<asac> (until i minize firefox)
<asac> just open firefox in front and open a context menu by right-clicking on a terminal partially hidden
<asac> even alt+tab doesn't work anymore
<asac> oh crazy
<asac> restarting firefox fixed it
<asac> Ubulette: do we see cairo assert crashes in b4pre?
<asac> on shutdown?
<Ubulette> I don't think so, it was an a6-a8 thing, no ?
<asac> yes, but i saw a blocker bug that had a similar ASSERT output (of course not a crash in upstream builds because they still have the non-fatal asserts patch in cairo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-27
<asac> it was one of the leaks
<asac> lets see
<asac> mozilla bug 405032
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 405032 in Preferences "Changing feed handler to web handler leaks nsGlobalWindow" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405032
<asac> mozilla bug 388573
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388573 in General "ForecastFox 0.9.5.2 extension leaks 2 DOM Windows on Trunk but not on Branch" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388573
<asac> mozilla bug  388577
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388577 in General "FoxClocks 2.1.93 extension can leak nsGlobalWindows on trunk (but not on branch)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388577
<asac> hmm mozilla bug 270159 still exists on trunk :(
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 270159 in Download Manager "Download manager adds extension regardless of file's own extension" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270159
<asac> hmm, cannot find it anymore. will look tomorrow
<asac> jetsaredim: ok mozgest dev landed license.txt
<jetsaredim> asac: how did you find that out?
<jetsaredim> i see it too
<jetsaredim> ok - i'll work on a package later tonight
<jetsaredim> asac: fyi - uploaded those mozgest code branches
<jetsaredim> wb
<asac> jetsaredim: thanks
<asac> the discussion went on and he apparently removed you from loop. finally he agreed to what we see now
 * asac yawns
<jetsaredim> asac: I figured that
<asac> yeah. but in the end he agreed ... which is a success i guess
<Mirv> asac: with the UI/string freeze tomorrow, what's the plan with ubufox translations? bug #139380 would now have fi-FI, hu-HU and ru-RU translations. can you add those to the source tree, or have you heard something from the Launchpad folks?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139380 in ubufox "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<asac> Mirv: yes, we will add them. we should also call for translations.
<asac> Mirv: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ex/ubufox/main thats the branch where i see ru-RU and fi-FI
<Mirv> asac: ok, great. the branch has old version of fi-FI translation, the bug's last comment has a newer version which also has the startup_homepage_*_url:s "translated" (I assumed that they're supposed to be translated to eg. index-fi_FI.html from ubuntu-artwork folders)
<Mirv> but it'll be good to have a post to ubuntu-translators list about the subject, so that translations are gotten and also people know what/how to translate
<asac> Mirv: doesn't the localized hompage work without tweaking hompage?
<Mirv> asac: not in the current version at least (/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html)
<asac> hmm
<carlos> asac: hi
<asac> carlos: hi ... i need to get some food now :)
<asac> 30 minutes i guess?
<carlos> sure
<asac> carlos: now that we know that we won' get regular export for xpi i wonder if we can export something else?
<danilos> carlos: we won't?
<jtv> danilos: not for Hardy.
<asac> not for hardy
<carlos> well, for Mozilla we are not importing anything yet
<danilos> ah, right
<carlos> asac: the only thing we could give you is .po files, is that useful for you?
<danilos> sorry for jumping in the middle of conversation
<asac> thats why i am asking
<carlos> we would need to setup the import, though
<jtv> asac: that should be possible, and we could start exporting to XPI later when we have that working.
<carlos> asac: I invited jtv and danilos to join us
<asac> if we could get .po files i would figure out if we could create the proper format somewhere else
<asac> hi all :) ... much appreciated
<danilos> hi asac :)
<jtv> asac: hi :)
<asac> ok ... so what can we import atm?
<carlos> asac: translation-toolkit from pootle is supposed to produce .po files from xpi files and get them back from the .po files
<armin76> hi asac
<carlos> asac: but we were not able to get it running for Firefox
<danilos> carlos: but they don't exactly work with any PO files
<carlos> we use it for OO.org though
<asac> carlos: yes, i would look at that
<carlos> danilos: I know, that's why I was trying to point that the whole process needs to be done with pootle
<danilos> carlos, asac: I can look at the old code I have written for xpi exports, maybe we can reuse parts of that
<carlos> asac: our .po files would not be compatible with translation-toolkit layout
<carlos> danilos: to produce a script out of Launchpad?
<asac> thats ok. i just would like to take a look how they are assembled
<danilos> carlos: well, to make a script to merge stuff from PO files and using en-US.xpi file
<carlos> danilos: yeah, that was what I was thinking
<jtv> getting that working might not be so much easier than getting exports working
<asac> ok so the idea is to import po files produced by pootle
<asac> right?
<danilos> carlos: of course, that might include parts of LP code (like parsing en-US.xpi files)
<asac> (lets stick to the import side for now)
<carlos> asac: also, we are waiting for a solution to validate .xpi files from Mozilla developers, that would help us to validate the output either from Launchpad or with some temporary script
<danilos> jtv: not really, I had that working, only bits like install.rdf files and similar would have to be hacked around, and with non-LP code, we can hack around as we please
<jtv> danilos: that's pretty cool
<carlos> jtv: right, ugly hacks are faster, although is a hell to expand ;-)
<carlos> but for this case, would work
<danilos> jtv: and I had no regression tests either :)
<asac> carlos: jtv: i don't want any hacks. I would to figure what to do to make use of existing features in launchpad
<carlos> danilos: some testing would be appreciated though, to prevent Firefox breakages
<carlos> asac: well, using translation-toolkit is a hack too
<asac> s/any hacks/any hacks on LP side/
<carlos> ok
<asac> ok :)
<danilos> asac: this would not be on LP side, it'd be on your side :)
<carlos> asac: what danilo suggests is just provide a script to do such hacks outside Launchpad ;-)
<asac> so what import can you process as of now?
<jtv> asac: gettext and xpi.
<asac> ok ... what happens if i throw an xpi at you?
<carlos> asac: the template needs to be handled manually, but translations are handled already
<jtv> asac: should work, though could do with some real-world testing.
<carlos> asac: if I prepare a hand made .xpi to import en-US strings, users will be able to translate Firefox right now using Launchpad
<asac> carlos: ok. i could produce that during build i guess
<danilos> asac: but, I'd prefer it if en-US.xpi was created along with the package build
<asac> what format do you expect?
<carlos> asac: yeah, that would help
<jtv> danilos: "me"
<asac> any special layout or can you parse any .xpi ?
<carlos> danilos: ;-)
<carlos> asac: we don't care about manifest files in our current implementation
<asac> carlos: why do you say "hand made" ?
<danilos> asac: well, firefox doesn't provide en-US.xpi by default since 1.5.0.6 or something
<carlos> so we have as a restriction that everything inside a .xpi files is for the same locale
<asac> (just to understand the current state: why couldn't we import an .xpi from the mozilla mirrors)
<asac> danilos: ok thanks.
<asac> carlos: ok thats good to know
<carlos> asac: an xpi file with the en-US.jar file would be enough
<asac> carlos: no other meta information required? like install.rdf?
<jtv> asac: afaik you could take a full one, delete some directories, and re-pack.
<carlos> asac: the translations from mozilla mirrors are good for translations, but as long as I know, en-US.xpi doesn't exist at all
<jtv> asac: not used right now
<asac> e.g. just en-US.jar in top level directory?
<asac> jtv: ok ... and import translations. would that work?
<carlos> asac: hmm, having one is not harmful
<carlos> although we don't use it at all right now
<carlos> asac: it should, yes
<asac> do you look at any .jar inside the .xpi? or just those named en-US.jar ?
<danilos> asac: any, iirc
<carlos> asac: what danilos said
<asac> thats good. so you look for .properties files and .dtd ?
<jtv> asac: yes
<asac> any .properties?
<asac> (most likely just those in a .jar) ?
<carlos> asac: to provide us .xpi files, you will need to ask pitti to update his script that extracts translations to extract .xpi files too
<asac> carlos: can't we do this manually once to evaluate?
<carlos> asac: any
<carlos> asac: sure
<asac> and if we figure things out, do it automatically?
<asac> ok great.
<carlos> for the testing phase, we could
<jtv> and should, really
<asac> ok ... so what happens next? do you keep meta info about the key used by the xpi for each translation snippet?
<carlos> asac: we get all .properties and .dtd files because we don't parse the .manifest file, but with this concrete case, it shouldn't be a problem
<jtv> asac: yes
<jtv> asac: we keep using those as message identifiers, but show the en-US "translations" in the UI
<asac> but i guess that meta info is not included in a .po exported, right?
<asac> ah good
<asac> that works already?
<jtv> asac: yes
<jtv> carlos: you'd have to export an en_US PO file, right?
<asac> jtv: we don't need to export en_US i guess, because we usually have that
<asac> otherwise, yes.
<carlos> jtv: why would I like to do that?
<asac> ok, so could we throw just http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ubufox.xpi in?
<jtv> carlos: phrased that badly...  I mean, we also keep the symbolic msgids in the exported PO files, right?
<carlos> asac: the problem with that, is that it doesn't use xpi files, if you produce fake ones per language, yes
<carlos> jtv: yes, we do
<asac> carlos: ubufox.xpi is equiv to en-US.xpi
<danilos> jtv: maybe, but that's very easy to break (that's what pootle/translate-toolkit do, which is why it's so fragile)
<asac> there are only en-US entitties in
<carlos> asac: it contains translations
<carlos> asac: really?
<carlos> is that new?
<asac> yes. i didn't include any translation yet
<carlos> last time I checked it had some translations
<carlos> hmmm
<asac> lets see
<asac> if so, i can fix that
<carlos> hmm
<asac> there is only locale/en-US
<carlos> right, it doesn't include any translation...
<carlos> how do you plan to deploy translations?
<asac> and contains one .dtd + one .properties
<asac> so a decent target to test
<asac> carlos: what do you mean?
<asac> how to package?
<carlos> how to deploy translations
<carlos> yes
<danilos> I can investigate writing a script or two to actually construct xx.xpi's from a PO file exported from Launchpad and en-US.xpi (well, ubufox.xpi if needed :)
<carlos> we could include them in language packs
<carlos> danilos: that would be wonderful
<asac> not thought in detail about that. either one deb for each language or one deb for all (except en-US naturally)
<carlos> asac: ok, so language pack is its place
<carlos> no need to add new packages
<asac> no idea where it belongs :)
<asac> but most likely yes
<carlos> asac: I do ;-)
<danilos> carlos: that would make a lot of sense, but we need to know how would they be "activated" in firefox
<carlos> at least that's the plan for firefox
<jtv> danilos: there's a good one.  Let's hope it's scriptable.
<asac> carlos: ok, then lets move on with the theory. ubufox.xpi has just a few entities, so i guess its a good try. can we do that?
<carlos> danilos: install them as an extension in /usr/lib/firefox/extensions/
<asac> carlos: danilos: new place is /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/
<carlos> asac: sure
<asac> or /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/
<danilos> asac: is that enough for firefox/anything else to register them
<danilos> if it is, excellent
<jtv> ?
<jtv> (just completing danilos' sentence there)
<danilos> jtv: :)
<asac> yes, if its a complete .xpi (unzipped) it will work
<carlos> asac: I guess we should use IDs like: language-pack-LL-CC@ubufox.ubuntu.com or something like that for each language pack
<asac> but lets first work about getting an .xpi ... the rest will be easy imo
<asac> carlos: yes ... we can do all that
<jtv> we can try it out on staging
<asac> ok, can we get an import round and than see what happens if you export en_US?
<asac> or do we need an initial translation?
<carlos> jtv: that's going to be a problem, each import will require Tom around
<carlos> jtv: what about using demo?
<asac> ok so Tom is the bottle-neck now?
<asac> ok figure out first ;)
<jtv> carlos: does it run scripts and send email though?
<jtv> asac: Tom is needed to simulate cron on staging.
<carlos> jtv: not by default, that's why Tom is the bottle-neck
<carlos> asac: we don't need any translation
<carlos> asac: if you are able to provide me with an xpi for ubufox, we can try to get it imported today (Tom should be around right now)
<asac> carlos: take the one above ... or wouldn't it work?
<jtv> carlos: code on demo is pretty old
<carlos> the problem is with file exports and any other updates
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/ubufox.xpi
<carlos> jtv: if no one is using it, we may get it updated
<carlos> asac: let me try in my local computer..
<asac>  \o/
<jtv> carlos: this would certainly be worth requesting that
<carlos> jtv: in worse case, we could use production
<carlos> but hiding that template
<jtv> carlos: okay, let's try on demo, and if anything breaks that we know is fixed already, ask for an upgrade.  Failing that, we can look at production.
<asac> carlos: why hiding :) ... i need translations anyway ;)
<carlos> asac: for testing
<asac> sure, just kidding
<carlos> asac: well, I'm fine to leave it there... but would be confusing if we are not able to deploy it :-)
<jtv> let's not get lost in this "what-if" case though.
<asac> ok ... all set?
<asac> import .xpi asap ...then try to export en_US
<asac> ?
<asac> (in the current default format)
<jtv> asac: one thing: I think the name of the XPI file needs to be en-US.xpi
<asac> i assume i can export "per-package", right?
<asac> jtv: just rename to test then
<carlos> jtv: I can do some 'magic' to avoid that
<jtv> carlos: sounds exciting.
<asac> i don't thinks its a problem to get the name right before import if we do it automatically at some point
<carlos> jtv: but only for testing
<danilos> jtv: edit the path for the import queue entry :)
<carlos> danilos: sssh, that kills the magic!!
<danilos> carlos: ok, ok :)
<carlos> :-D
<jtv> Okay, now that Carlos' deep dark secrets have been revealed...
<asac> ok, how does the current export work? i ask launchpad: "export .po files for package XYZ"?
<asac> and then i get a tarball with all translations?
<jtv> asac: you request an export in the normal way, and it'll ask you which format you want
<jtv> asac: but PO and MO are the only options for now.
<asac> what is "the normal way" ?
<jtv> asac: "Download translations" link.
<asac> actually, my real question is if launchpad remembers the entities needed for each package?
<jtv> It's in the actions menu on the left.
<asac> so ... if i provide an en-US.xpi for xulrunner, i can get .po files for all the entities found in that .xpi?
<asac> (i think its too simple to be really a question:))
<jtv> carlos: it all comes out as one big PO file, right?
<danilos> asac: it's a bit more complex (entities -> english strings -> PO files, and then you can basically get translations for all english strings which were linked to entities :))
<jtv> carlos: I mean, per XPI file per language.  :)
<asac> one PO file per language?
<jtv> asac: one PO file per template per language.
<jtv> asac: IIRC an XPI file is treated as a single template.
<jtv> asac: but that's essentially what I'm asking carlos.
<carlos> asac: just a minute, I'm preparing an export for you...
<asac> ok lets assume i want to export entities for openoffice?
<asac> do i need to provide all entities i want to export or just the name "openoffice" ?
<asac> to get the translations for that package?
<carlos> hmm, I found a missing feature with the .po export...
<carlos> asac: https://pastebin.canonical.com/2858/
<carlos> that's current output, Launchpad UI shows the English strings, though
<asac> hmm paste.ubuntu.com? i currently have no pass for that
<carlos> asac: look at #canonical channel
 * asac  looking
<carlos> hmm, they removed it from the topic...
<asac> hmm its not there ... looking i wiki
<carlos> asac: it's the same we use for our wikis
<asac> ok lets try ;)
<asac> yeah works
<asac> ok so it doesn't export the actual en-US texts?
<jtv> carlos: the missing feature would be to add the English strings as comments?
<asac> would it work for translations?
<jtv> asac: this is the Spanish translation, not the en-US "translation" that Carlos exported.
<asac> (as i am not interested in en-US exports atm)
<asac> he?
<carlos> jtv: actually, to export the English string in the msgid
<asac> is there a spanish translation yet?
<carlos> asac: no, but I requested its export, and given that there are no translations, it's a file without translations
<carlos> let me show it with some translations...
<asac> carlos: makes sense
<asac> can you add one or two translations
<asac> ?
<asac> i could then start to code the .xpi producer for that ;)
<asac> looks rather straight forward
<carlos> asac: https://pastebin.canonical.com/2860/
<carlos> that includes a translation
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok ... so what kind of script do you need?
<asac> lets start different:
<asac> how is the language-pack maintained?
<asac> is that something automatized?
<danilos> carlos: should we have had this be exported with English messages as msgid's?
<carlos> danilos: yeah, that's why I said I found something missing for the .po exports
<carlos> danilos: but for what we want right now, it should be enough
<asac> danilos: inserting en-US msgstrs wouzld be safe, but i think we can try without them
<danilos> carlos: right, ok
<danilos> asac: of course
<carlos> asac: what we do right now is to export the files to a tarball that Martin downloads and process automatically to produce the final .deb
<asac> ok ... this automated process is coded in a source package ?
<asac> so if i do apt-get source language-pack i can take a look?
<carlos> what we would need is to add there all the scripts to produce an extracted .xpi that is installed at /usr/lib/firefox-addons/
<jtv> asac: langpack-o-matic, it's on LP
<carlos> asac: I don't know all details, you will need Martin Pitt help
<carlos> he does some preprocessing in our servers
<jtv> carlos: actually he just documented it!
<danilos> asac: I have some existing code I can share, though it might not be considered free software yet (I did make it while on company time and while working on LP :))
<asac> ok if this turns out to be too difficult, we could most likely export all mozilla translation separately?
<carlos> and the conversion from .po file into the native format should be done in that stage, given that it will depend on non free code coming from Launchpad
<asac> (e.g. i could do a mozilla-lang-pack source package if we otherwise need changes on launchpad side)
<carlos> asac: sure, although at some point, it needs to be deployed in language packs, so better if we do it now
<jtv> Pitti's docs for the language pack process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationLifecycle
<asac> let me look
<carlos> asac: not that I think of, Launchpad has all the import process working, is the export what is missing (and improve the imports, but basic functionality is there)
<asac> carlos: i mean: "export as .po files"
<asac> i can't believe that thats missing because you showed me an export ;)
<jtv> :)
<carlos> asac: .po export is not missing ;-)
<carlos> I was talking about .xpi exports :-)
<asac> yeah ... so in worst case we could get a separate export of .po files for all mozilla packages?
<carlos> asac: anyway, all this depends on Danilo being able to do that hack to produce the .xpi from the .po files
<carlos> asac: yes
<jtv> asac: that should work, and either separate or all together in a big tarball.
<carlos> you can request them when you want to
<asac> carlos: he? you don't need to produce that hack. i can write a script for it
<asac> looks easy
<carlos> asac: ok, if you think you can handle it, perfect ;-)
<asac> all information i need is: .po file + language + package
<danilos> asac: ok, if you feel like doing it, be my guest, but I've already had working code for this :)
<jtv> asac: your experience patching up the rdf etc. could be useful to us, in fact
<asac> danilos: can you ask your boss if you can free the code you currently have, so i can look at that
<asac> :)
<danilos> jtv: boss, can I... :)
<jtv> danilos: I already asked our boss
<jtv> He's talking to his boss
<danilos> asac: it's in process :)
<asac> wow ... i thought we had flat hierachies
<jtv> asac: it's about the same depth as my gym in Bangkok, which has about a dozen staff.
<danilos> asac: anyway, if you feel like it's simple, I guess going through administration is pita :)
<asac> i hate redoing things
<jtv> asac: seriously though, can't make any guarantees that it will be approved, but I'll add this as a case in point.
<asac> who is your boss?
<jtv> asac: Kiko.
<asac> ok
<asac> danilos: can you outline how you do it?
<asac> so i can see if i am thinking about a similar approach right now?
<danilos> asac: sure
<danilos> (though this is a pretty old code)
<asac> just a brief description (looking at https://pastebin.canonical.com/2860/)
<danilos> asac: basically, recursively walk through a zip file and modify contents in-place as soon as I run into any messages needing translations (according to a PO file which is read at the same time)
<asac> ok there is a far simpler solutoin i guess (please think about it):
<carlos> asac: anyway, you have a NDA signed with Canonical as a Canonical employee, so you should be able to see the code :-)
<asac> just add entities for to .dtd files and simple properties to .properties file
<asac> iterate through the .po file and do that for each msgid
<asac> the file to append this to can be parsed from the comment
<asac> done
<danilos> asac: that could work, but I suggest doing this with an en-US.xpi file so you can actually modify existing files, and keep the English strings where there are no translations in the PO file
<asac> well ... i can implement that easily by looking at en_US.po file as a fall back
<asac> it looks easier for me to just append to files than replace (given that there might be entity ids somewhere in real texts)
<asac> maybe reuse the install.rdf from en-US.xpi though
<jtv> asac: it needs some modifications AFAIK
<asac> yes reuse == copy + patch :)
<asac> maybe ffox will auto fall back to en-US on its own though. have to test that again
<jtv> Sounds plausible.
<jtv> asac: are you testing?
<AlinuxOS> asac, hello ;)
<asac> jtv: not yet. got distracted
<jtv> asac: so try uploading on demo, and letting us know so we can push it through.
<asac> me?
<asac> why would i upload anything?
<asac> (sorry ... i miss some context here. what is demo)?
<asac> and how can i access that
<jtv> asac: I'm sorry, I thought you were planning to do that.
<jtv> asac: demo is demo.launchpad.net
<jtv> asac: for longer-running demo use of launchpad, without polluting production with test data.
<asac> ah right ... i am still in evaluation phase :) have to figure out langpack-o-matic
<asac> :)
<asac> so i know how to hook in
<asac> the import and export (well more or less) is clear for me atm
<jtv> asac: then anything else you need?
<asac> not yet. on friday i will know more i guess
<asac> thanks!
<jtv> asac: thank you.  I'll quietly sidle away from the channel now.  :-)
<asac> jtv: one more thing
<jtv> asac: I knew it :)
<asac> in the .po file i don't see the lang code (e.g. spanish)
<asac> would the real code need to guess that from .po filename?
<jtv> asac: right, it's really only in the file name.
<asac> ok ... how does the filename read?
<asac> $PROJECT-en_US.po ?
<jtv> asac: there are several patterns.
<asac> what would we get?
<jtv> asac: ideally (and if you'll be controlling the project, that can be reality) they'll have names like fr.po and en_GB.po
<asac> but they end up in a directory that reveals the project name?
<jtv> Another pattern is $PROJECT-$LANGUAGE.po
<jtv> asac: no, you're supposed to know the project when you request the export.
<jtv> asac: that request is local to a product or distroseries/package
<asac> ok ... so langpack magic requests export for each individual project?
<jtv> asac: there's a separate way to do it for the entire distroseries, but I'm assuming you don't need that here.
<jtv> asac: if you do, well, we do generate them.
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: they applied the pyxpcom build patch. good. but we still see python startup issues, don't we?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> damn, i keep forgetting to push my commits
<Ubulette> did that one yesterday
<armin76> fail
<armin76> btw tb is out
<Ubulette> asac already did it
<Ubulette> i wanted to do it but he beat me to it ;)
<Ubulette> !info thunderbird hardy
<ubotu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 10703 kB, installed size 32020 kB
<Ubulette> [reed], lots of commits today, i thought it was code freeze since yesterday ?!?!?
<[reed]> lots? I only see 4
<[reed]> all commits after freeze require explicit driver approval beyond what is normally required
<[reed]> mostly regression fixes
<[reed]> but some large patches that didn't land yet
<[reed]> so, freeze was extended to 3am PST
<[reed]> anything after that needs approval
<[reed]> does that help? :)
<Ubulette> oh, maybe the rush was just before that
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> everybody was rushing to get in
<Ubulette> bug 196230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196230 in firefox-3.0 "crash on youtube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196230
<asac> [reed]: did you get my answer from yesterday?
<asac> s/answer/question/
<asac> :)
<asac> Ubulette: python invalid-crash.py 196230
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> Ubulette: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/invalid-crash.py
<asac> replace my name with yours
<asac> Ubulette: oh i ran it :)
<Ubulette> asac, btw, at work, i don't have sound in ff3 (flash) if totem is running
<Ubulette> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:866:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Ubulette> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:866:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<asac> tried to tweak FIREFOX_DSP env setting?
<Ubulette> nope, but this is often reported in the forums too
<Ubulette> maybe we should do something about that
<asac> hmm. its most likely a flash issue we cannot really cope with. they should use gstreamer, but they probably wont, so we can only use sound server, but that is known to be buggy as well
<asac> is that a regression at all?
<asac> or rather a long standing issue?
<Ubulette> started last week for me
<Ubulette> or maybe a bit more
<asac> hmm ... remember what upgrade you got at that time?
<asac> kernel?
<Ubulette> donno, about a hundred per day
<[reed]> asac: check #extdev on moznet
<[reed]> they can more easily answer than than I can :)
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709111  look at comment #3
<Ubulette> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709280
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709203
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708907
<Ubulette> ok, not the same as me
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708928
<asac> seems to be fixed now
<asac> bug 196147
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196147 in python2.5 "ImportError: No module named _bsddb" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196147
<asac> (the miro issue)
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706788
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707488
<asac> the .cfg file issue we should review
<asac> we should consider to put firefix.cfg to /etc/ hierarchy again ... and don't encrypt it
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707823
<asac> and provide a grepref.js in /etc as well
<asac> yeah i noticed the performance issues with XAA
<asac> no idea if we can fix that
<asac> no idea about the compiz issue
<asac> commented on the other threads
<Ubulette> moz cvs is soooooo slow tonight
<Ubulette> half an hour to fetch xul
<Ubulette> asac, did you use the bzr branch to do tb2 today ?
<Ubulette> i don't understand what happened to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev
<asac> Ubulette: yes https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/thunderbird/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<asac> Ubulette: yes, i rolled back the last revision
<asac> its still here on my disc
<asac> i received bad feedback from debian about that change
<Ubulette> compare with http://paste.ubuntu.com/5055/
<Ubulette> where are my commits ?
<Ubulette> seems you own everything now
<Ubulette> of course i've diverged
<asac> Ubulette: they are in sync till rev 60 afaics
<asac> 61 will be merged on top once i figured out why debian had so much issues with it
<Ubulette> unless i'm blind, you redid each of my commits manually
<asac> iirc, that was long ago and we already argued about that incident
<Ubulette> really ?
<Ubulette> maybe, we argue a lot :)
<asac> yes for sure.
<Ubulette> can you then update the mt branch so I can trash/resync mine
<asac> lets see
<asac> Ubulette: ok i pushed the current dev to a feature branch to keep it and popped top most revision to get back in sync with my branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/thunderbird/thunderbird.dev.gnome-autodetect
<asac> ok used --remember so i don't get back to my branch
<asac> and changed branch detail for my branch to "Abandoned"
<Ubulette> thx
<asac> oh i pushed to ~asac :)
<Ubulette> you have to --remember for each command, push, pull, merge
<asac> i did ;)
<asac> now all is fine
<Ubulette> i sometimes have font size issues in ff3 (not new). it seems <h1> are sometimes rendered much bigger than they should be, a reload always fixes it
<Ubulette> did you ever get that?
<Ubulette> happens a lot on lp
<asac> no never
<asac> can you reproduce?
<asac> maybe that happens if the .css file fails to load for some reason?
<asac> does it always happen on the same server?
<Ubulette> i happens on the 1st load only so it's rather random
<Ubulette> it
<asac> yes, sounds a bit like a server load issue ... or race
<asac> if you first visit a page, ffox loads every .css + .js ... otherwise just those not yet loaded
<asac> so on reload you might have luck to get the initially missing bits
<asac> jetsaredim: i commentred on the mozgest bug
<jetsaredim> yes - i see that
<jetsaredim> i'm uploading a change that will exclude the debian dir
<asac> great
<Ubulette> asac, where are user data stored in tb2 ? i didn't change anything in tb3 and a user asked me how to migrate data and rules from tb2 to tb3 ? (i've kept the moz profile name)
<asac> yeah ... thats a good coincident :)
<asac> previously it was .mozilla-thunderbird, but we want .thunderbird
<asac> in past it was difficult to migrate because of old and rotten profiles
<asac> but for 3.0 branch that should be ok
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> what??
<Ubulette> obviously that user doesn't see his data so there's something wrong
<asac> yes, because it doesn't look at .thunderbird
<asac> would be beneficial to migrate that
<Ubulette> migrate back to .mozilla-thunderbird ?
<asac> or keep using .mozilla-thunderbird for now
<asac> no ... migrate back to upstream dir: .thunderbird
<Ubulette> but i didn't patch that
<Ubulette> so i assume i have the same as upstream
<asac> yes. tb3 uses .thunderbird ... <3 used .mozilla-thunderbird
<asac> so migrate users when the run tb3 for first time from .mozilla-thunderbird to .thunderbird :)
<asac> got it?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> i thought tb2 was patched in ubuntu already, so i'm troubled
<Ubulette> [reed], is there a list of tb3 changes since tb2 somewhere ? kind of changelog summary..
<[reed]> not sure, but then again, I don't follow TB
<Ubulette> (bonsai is not the answer i'm expecting) :P
<Ubulette> i know, but you may have seen something
<Ubulette> or know someone who does know better ;)
<Ubulette> hm, japanese is no longer anti-aliased :(
<asac> i think there is a font issue atm
<Ubulette> a few days ago the whole text was aa: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/japanese1.png  now, kanji are no longer aa
<asac> Ubulette: if the problem persists for another day prod ArneGoetje in  -devel i guess
<Ubulette> waaaa, amazon is ugly now: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/japanese2.png
<Ubulette> far too big
<asac> dpi?
<Ubulette> no, everything else is okay
<asac> he is your guy then :)
<Ubulette> i'm in 1440x900
<asac> yeah looks broken
<Ubulette> 89x76 dpi
<Ubulette> 0 in about:config
<asac> k
<Ubulette> looks fine in sm1
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/japanese2-good.png
<asac> same for hardy release?
<asac> or just b4?
<Ubulette> w8, i'm doing a big upgrade
<Ubulette> but you can also try: http://www.amazon.co.jp/b/ref=topnav__gw?_encoding=UTF8&node=3210981
<asac> for me kaze and ffox look equal ugly
<asac> (kaze uses xul 1.8)
<asac> no seamonkey here atm
<asac> midori (webkit) doesn't work at all
<asac> ok looks better in konqueror
<asac> wierd
<asac> cairo?
<asac> pango?
<asac> can you please start seamonkey with pango enabled?
<asac> MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=0 seamonkey
<asac> MOZ_ENABLE_PANGO=0 seamonkey
<asac> no idea
<asac> ENABLE...=1 of course
<Ubulette> tried both, no change
<asac> do we still have anything in common with debian iceape?
<asac> (well you know what i mean)
<Ubulette> yes, most is still the same
<asac> for me sm looks as ugly as ff3
<asac> most likely a pango thing then
<asac> hmmm the fonts on the left look a bit aa'ed
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/japanese2-epiphany.png
<asac> looks uglier here ... almost like ffox 3
<asac> yes its pango
<asac> MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 seamonkey
<asac> fixes it for me
<asac> Ubulette: see if older pango fixes you
<Ubulette> for me, sm1 looks the same either ways
<Ubulette> pango has been updated today
<Ubulette> well, for me
<Ubulette> previous was Fri Jan 25
<Ubulette> Feb 18 00:03:00 <Ubulette>      hmm, in b4pre, Japanese is now anti-aliased, fine :)
<Ubulette> amazon is clearly not antialiases at all
<Ubulette> sed
<Ubulette> amazon looks the same with the version in hardy
<Ubulette> I need to reboot (new kernel).. maybe that will fix this
<Ubulette> brb
<Ubulette> waaa, gnome/X frozen during startup
<asac> sounds like fun
<Ubulette> still bad resolution, I have to kill X once
<Ubulette> and I still have a blocking error popup for en_US not supported (got that for a while)
<Ubulette> now ff3 is no longer starting
<Ubulette> killall esd fixes it
<Ubulette> like the gnome freeze
<Ubulette> so it's a sound mess
<Ubulette> oh, my japanese fonts in ff3 prefs were messed up
<Ubulette> damn, ubufox killed my middle click again => uninstall
<Ubulette> changed again today: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-b4-Add-ons.png
<[reed]> go Tango team ;)
<Ubulette> Error: Components.classes['@mozilla.org/plugin/host;1'] is undefined
<Ubulette> Source File: chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.js
<Ubulette> Line: 847
<Ubulette> what does that mean ?
<Ubulette> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x804b000a [nsIIOService.newURI]"  nsresult: "0x804b000a (<unknown>)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/contentAreaUtils.js :: openURL :: line 894"  data: no]
<[reed]> that sounds like you broke something
 * [reed] blames ubufox
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> that's tb3, I had to create the installer as there was only one for windows, maybe i've missed sometinh
<Ubulette> g
<Ubulette> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.0.head/annotate/fta%40sofaraway.org-20080227211335-6otghfwqt3a7gj3f?file_id=fix_unix_installer.p-20080222125447-i8t6i8gsf4kohvcl-1
<Ubulette> (damn url)
<asac> you lack the plugin host component
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5062/
<Ubulette> I don't really understand the magic behind those .xpt files.
<Ubulette> seems they are all merged into components/mail.xpt
<Ubulette> and the other files are not installed whatever i do in packages-static
<asac> bin/components/libgkplugin.so is named twice in that file
<Ubulette> oops
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-28
<Ubulette> appstartup.xpt too
<Ubulette> and i've missed a few others too :P
<carlos> asac: hi
<asac> hi
<asac> carlos: ok, for the import the idea is to produce a debian/xpi/en-US.xpi ... i think that should be ok?
<carlos> yeah, it would be in any directory you want
<asac> ok great. then the import is pretty much clear i guess
<asac> carlos: now for the export we wonder how easy its possible to pipe meta information through
<carlos> asac: could we defer this, I have a meeting with other Translations team members
<carlos> ?
<asac> is that possible? e.g. like adding more meta info to the .po files
<asac> or reexporting some txt files we gave you ? (either in .xpi or somewhere else)
<asac> carlos: sure
<carlos> ok, thanks
<asac> carlos: when do you expect?
<asac> (so i can plan what to do in the next time ;))
<asac> s/next /mean/
<carlos> not more than 30-45 minutes (I hope no more 30)
<asac> cool
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5086/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5087/
<carlos> I'm almost ready...
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> i am still thinking, so no need to hurry ;)
<carlos> ok, ready
<carlos> asac: which kind of metadata do you need to export?
<asac> carlos: ok ... the two pastes above show the additional info we need to make .po -> .xpi happen
<carlos> asac: the only problem with any change in that field is that we need to change Launchpad and thus, wait until the end of March when it will be deployed
<asac> yes. but we can work on demo to test?
<asac> carlos: look at the pastes
<asac> the first will be maintained in langpack-o-matic
<asac> for now we can also put the other template in there, but in the  long run it would be better to pipe that file through
<asac> so its not a blocker ... just a nice to have :)
<carlos> but is it an static file content?
<carlos> or are we supposed to update any part of it depending on the exported file?
<asac> what do you mean by static?
<asac> no launchpad doesn't need to update that
<carlos> that I should give you it without modifications
<asac> just export alongside with the .po
<asac> the langpack-o-matic would use that to create the .xpi
<carlos> then, why cannot be included in langpack-o-matic?
<carlos> just wondering
<asac> because its something you can better generate during build
<asac> keeping that up to date manually is a pain
<carlos> hmm, so I need to add also a way to edit it from Launchpad?
<asac> well ... at least it would be error prone and you always have to think about fixing langpack-o-matic if xpi changes somehow
<asac> carlos: i would like to produce it during the build ... and get it back unmodified from launchpad next to the .po files in the tarball
<asac> (not really next like in directory, just somewhere in the same tarball)
<carlos> oh! I see
<carlos> so I get it from the imported tarball
<carlos> and you want it back when I do the export
<carlos> that makes much more sense
<asac> yes could put debian/xpi/en-US.xpi + debian/xpi/xpi-meta.xml  into that tarball
<asac> exactly
<carlos> we don't have a way to do it right now, but an easy workaround would be to include it inside the en-US.xpi file
<asac> and then i assume i get something in the translations tarball /usr/share/lang/en_US/ubufox.po ... and if possible we would also get /somedir/xpi-meta/ubufox.xml
<carlos> given that you are going to generate it manually anyway... include that file inside allows us to not having to add a place to store such file (en-US.xpi file is already stored)
<asac> carlos: oh ... so we get the en-US.xpi out?
<asac> that would be good enough
<carlos> no, but we could
<asac> yes, that would be perfect than
<carlos> I already have that information
<asac> should allow us to do whatever we want ;)
<carlos> so is just a matter of changing the language pack script to export the en-US.xpi + all .po files with translations
<asac> yes. great
<asac> carlos: just so we understand: there would be lots of en-US.xpi in the tarball right?
<carlos> asac: should I assume that en-US.xpi already provides that xml file you wanted?
<asac> e.g. ubufox/en-US.xpi + firefox/en-US.xpi and so on?
<carlos> right
<carlos> but you are free to choose the layout you want for them
<carlos> even its file name
<asac> carlos: yes. if you just export the en-US.xpi unmodified i will take care for the rest
<asac> the good is that its easily extensible without changing launchpad anymore
<asac> (most likely i should not use .dtd or .properties :))
<carlos> right, the only change I need to do is to export the .xpi file as part of the language pack export
<asac> carlos: ok i have another tiny action/bug fix for the export/import ?
<asac> https://pastebin.canonical.com/2860/
<asac> there is: #: en-US.xpi/chrome/ubufox.jar/locale/en-US/ubufox.dtd(ubufox.launchpad.reportbug.label)
<asac> could we make that:
<asac> #: en-US.xpi/chrome/ubufox.jar/locale/en-US/ubufox.dtd(ubufox.launchpad.reportbug.label)
<asac> ouch
<carlos> ;-)
<asac> en-US.xpi/chrome/ubufox.jar!/locale/en-US/ubufox.dtd(ubufox.launchpad.reportbug.label)
<asac> ?
<asac> for cases where the dtd is in a jar?
<carlos> yes, you can even ask us for any other information you want there, but that change is trivial
<carlos> so count with it
<asac> carlos: ok, do you consider non-jarrred translation files?
<asac> e.g. if in .xpi there is just a directory locale/en-US/something.dtd ?
<carlos> yes, it should work by default
<asac> ok ... i will handcraft a .xpi for that case so we can test. if we support both we support everything. sounds good!
<asac> carlos: ok, how do we document any ACTIONs found?
<asac> like, export en-US.xpi ?
<asac> i think we have three ACTIONS on your side:
<asac>  1. MANDATORY for hardy: fix comment to include '!' in .po file
<carlos> I will file a bug about it and target it for our current cycle
<asac>  2. MANDATORY for hardy: fill the untranslated msgstr .po files with en-US translations
<asac> 3. OPTIONAL for hardy: export .xpi
<asac> does that sound reasonable?
<carlos> fill the untranslated msgstr .po files with en-US translations?
<asac> yes https://pastebin.canonical.com/2860/
<carlos> does it mean that if we leave the string empty, firefox will fail?
<asac> carlos: in most cases it will auto fallback, but there are other cases where this doesn't work
<carlos> ok
<asac> so to be safe punching original text in is the right way to go for now
<asac> is that hard?
<carlos> then, what I'm going to do is to export it but setting the 'fuzzy' flag which means the translation is not valid
<carlos> so we don't end in a situation where we get English strings as Spanish translations if someone imports again the .po file into Launchpad
<carlos> hmm
<asac> reimport .po file?
<asac> why would that happen?
<carlos> I wonder... in current .xpi packages, does it mean that if something is not translated right now, we will get an English string?
<asac> we import .xpi?
<carlos> asac: yes, but translators using Launchpad will get the .po files, edit it outside Launchpad and import them back
<asac> ah ok
<asac> carlos: ok i have a better idea
<carlos> so I need to be sure they don't break it at all
<asac> you just export the en-US.po file as well
<asac> we will look into that and do the magic in the script i guess
<carlos> asac: I even have another idea ;-)
<asac> thats better, right?
<asac> go ahead ;)
<carlos> fix our export code and stop using the IDs as msgid
<carlos> and use the English string
<asac> hmm
<carlos> which is what we were supposed to use
<asac> well. the ids are pretty handy atm
<carlos> and use msgctx field to note the id in firefox
<asac> ok
<carlos> so you get something like:
<carlos> msgid 'Foo bar'
<carlos> sorry
<asac> i have another question: what happens if two .xpis provide the same msgid ?
<carlos> msgctxt "foo.bar"
<carlos> msgid "Foo bar"
<carlos> msgstr "Foo bar translation"
<asac> i guess once the msgids are real english text there won't be a clash?
<asac> otherwise we will get the same translation for every msgid, right?
<carlos> right, msgid entries are unique
<carlos> asac: is that a problem?
<asac> ok ... but would they still be exported twice?
<carlos> no
<asac> e.g. ubufox.po + firefox.po use the same msgid ?
<carlos> what we do is to aggregate them (I need to check whether we do it right now)
<asac> would it be wiped from ubufox.po ?
<carlos> oh, that
<asac> i just want to know if its still listed in the .po files :)
<carlos> no, one doesn't affect to the other
<carlos> so yes
<asac> great
<carlos> both fr.po files will include the messages
<asac> so once we use the english texts as msgids there won't be any problem at all
<carlos> even different translations
<asac> until then, there might be some loss of information if msgid clash
<asac> but that isn't a problem imo either
<carlos> my question was more in the sense whether the same id would be used inside the same xpi file at the same time
<asac> oh really?
<asac> no ... they are unique for each xpi
<carlos> asac: yeah, ubufox and firefox will be independent contexts
<carlos> asac: someone at FOSDEM said there are cases where is not true
<asac> ok ... but if ubufox didn't receive any special translation the firefox one would automatically be used?
<carlos> like a translation for MacosX and for Windows, there are cases where the ids are the same but depending on the operating system the translations may differ
<carlos> asac: I'm getting confused...
<asac> no problem
<carlos> is ubufox overriding firefox's strings?
<asac> carlos: no ... there might just be cases where there are entity id clashes
<carlos> ok, I just saw what you mean :-P
<asac> they should be rare though
<carlos> we have suggestions in place for that
<carlos> a translator will need to apply it, but we will show that firefox has it translated
<asac> i justwondered if the windows translation would be used until someone does a special macosx translation for the same msgid :)
<carlos> so he just needs to select it and save
<asac> carlos: ah ok
<asac> now i see
<asac> so its a reviewed process
<asac> find
<asac> fine
<carlos> right
<asac> sounds great ;)
<carlos> asac: about per operating system id
<carlos> yes, they said it's not common, but I guess it's possible
<carlos> do you know about any concrete case I could look at to see whether we could handle it?
<asac> no :)
<carlos> ok ;-)
<asac> i think i know what enough ;)
<carlos> I guess our system will 'explode' when we find it
<carlos> :-)
<asac> hehe
<carlos> ok, so for point 2.
<carlos> instead of exporting translations, the trick using msgctxt should be enough for you, right?
<carlos> that will give you the ID, en-US and translation strings all together in the same file and block
<asac> yes. but its not mandatory as long as en_US.po is exported as well
<asac> (though appreciated of course)
<asac> would ease things quite a bit
<carlos> is the way to go so it's user friendly for translators wanting to use offline editors
<carlos> and it should be also easy to implement
<asac> yes. i just want to figure a roadmap that doesn't depend on lots of changes to launchpad :)
<carlos> so count with that too
<carlos> I could try to have everything done tomorrow. As I said, it's quite easy
<carlos> it will not be available in production, though
<asac> great ... can we push that to demo?
<carlos> yeah, that's a good way to have it ready for testing now
<asac> actually that isn't really a blocker either. i just would need a few sample export you could also do locally to get things started
<carlos> asac: oh, also, there is a 4. point which is a must
<asac> at least i don't need a full server to start with
<asac> ?
<carlos> asac: export en-US.xpi inside language pack exports
<asac> carlos: that was point 3 in my list ... wasn't it?
<asac> thats not a blocker, but definitly a big nice to have
<carlos> asac: yeah, I could provide you with a full firefox and ububox export using my laptop
<carlos> asac: oh, by .xpi export I though about having the full process inside Launchpad ;-)
<asac> carlos: i think for now i would provide you with some special files that try hard to cover corner cases
<asac> for firefox i have to do some package adaption that might take a bit
<carlos> not just include the en-US.xpi file in the export
<carlos> asac: ok, what you could do (if still possible to do for Hardy)
<asac> carlos: no ... i dont want to integrate that process for hardy
<carlos> is to get all firefox language packs generated from language-pack-LL-base
<carlos> ok
<asac> i will take care for the langpack-o-matic
<carlos> asac: then, how are you going to deploy translations?
<asac> i just need the en-US.xpi export and the .po files (with the fixes discussed above)
<asac> carlos: we will just include it in the langpacks
<carlos> asac: so I don't really need to do the export in current language packs?
<carlos> I'm confused :-)
<asac> me too
<asac> ok: we get a tarball from launchpad with all translations
<carlos> only for firefox
<carlos> or for all language packs?
<carlos> gnome, kde, etc...
<asac> no the one that we currently use :)
<carlos> "no the one that we currently use :)", or "no, the one that we currently use :)" ?
<carlos> just to be 100% sure ;-)
<asac> the one you showed me yesterady (400+MB)
<asac> thats all translations for the distro i guess
<asac> in that tarball i would have .po files + the original en-US.xpi files if possible
<carlos> ok
<asac> then we fix langpack-o-matic source to produce all the translations and put them into the appropriate langpack .deb
<asac> in hardy+1 we can reuse the script developed in langpack-o-matic to produce .xpis directly in launchpad
<asac> thats my vision at least
<asac> got it?
<asac> carlos: just ask if there is anything not yet clear
<asac> i want to be sure we have the same idea ;)
<carlos> yeah, it's clear
<carlos> phone, just a moment...
<asac> sure
<carlos> back
<carlos> so you are going to kill firefox's sourcepackage with current language packs, right?
<asac> carlos: those are obsolete anyway
<asac> we currently have no translations for our default firefox
<carlos> my original question was whether you are going to release such language packs from the Hardy's global language packs right now, instead of wait for all this Launchpad integration that will be ready later next month
<carlos> ok
<carlos> asac: btw, talking about it... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/196504 ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196504 in ubuntu "Firefox 3 Beta 3 appears untranslated in my Spanish desktop" [Undecided,New]
<asac> would it be possible to import .xpis now, so translators can already start?
<asac> carlos: yes, thats what i said. currently there are no translations.
<asac> oh ... there is another tiny detail we have to figure on the import side
<asac> so when things done you will get one en-US.xpi from xulrunner package and another from firefox
<carlos> asac: yes, provide me with the en-US.xpi file and we could import it for Firefox, ububox, thunderbird and any other package in main
<carlos> asac: we will have two templates in launchpad, 'firefox' and 'xulrunner'
<carlos> and you will get two exports, with their own set of .po files
<asac> howver, upstream doesn't have that split ... the the initial translations would come from one single de-DE.xpi for instance
<carlos> something like: xpi/firefox/firefox/en-US.xpi and xpi/firefox/xulrunner/en-US.xpi
<asac> yes right
<asac> the export side is clear
<carlos> asac: hmm...
<asac> i wonder if it would work if upload de-DE.xpi (the big firefox translation from upstream) twice?
<asac> once for xulrunner ... and another time from firefox
<carlos> asac: yeah, that will work, we will set the messages not used as obsolete
<carlos> but that will be internally
<asac> ok
<asac> hmm
<carlos> it will waste some db space, but nothing too bad
<asac> so what happens if you import a en-US.po ... and then you import a de-DE.po as a translation that has more msgids?
<asac> will launchpad just drop that?
<asac> (those additional msgids)
<carlos> we will store them internally
<asac> ah ok
<asac> but they won't get exported?
<carlos> in language packs, no
<asac> (nor become editable?)
<carlos> in regular .po files for the users, yes, but as an obsolete message
<carlos> asac: right
<asac> ok. i think thats fine than
<asac> will the given translation be provided as "suggestions"?
<asac> (no idea what i am talking about ;) ... haven't used the translations system at all yet)
<asac> anyway, i think i have enough information. the rest will pop up as we do this i guess
<asac> i think the line is clear
<carlos> hmm, I'm not sure, I think it will not, but anyway, it will come as a suggestion from the other template anyway
<carlos> asac: do you want to do an initial upload right now?
<asac> i will start to implement the .xpi production tomorrow i guess
<carlos> we will need to do another upload to fix some metadata when point 1. is fixed, but nothing will be lost
<asac> and will handcraft some corner cases that you can import + export locally
<carlos> ok
<asac> hmm ... do we need to fix the "!" bug first before we import anything?
<asac> or can you fix the exported comments later on?
<carlos> a second upload will fix it
<carlos> automatically
<asac> ah right. that sounds good
<carlos> given that we don't use that information inside Launchpad, is not a problem
<asac> carlos: and how about the msgid -> msgctx switch ... won't that be a migration pain if we start now?
<carlos> that's not going to happen on import stage, but export stage
<asac> do we have a concept fo rthat?
<asac> ok. makes sense them
<asac> then
<asac> ;)
<carlos> so we map what we have in our database in a different way we map it right now
<carlos> the information is there already, is just the way we use it
<asac> ok cool. but you can do that locally so we can have some test exports before things get rolled to demo or production?
<carlos> yeah
<asac> thats perfect then
<carlos> do you need anything else from me?
<asac> carlos: not yet.
<carlos> ok
<BUGabundo> in FF3 the AUTOComplete is NOT case sensitive!!
<BUGabundo> so if you are trying to type a case sensitive URL, FF will use the one in memory....
<BUGabundo> is this bug reported?
<armin76> omgs!
<BUGabundo> guys have a look at bug 196564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196564 in firefox-3.0 "FF3 autocomplete is NOT case sensitive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196564
<asac> BUGabundo: i think thats a feature
<asac> i cannot reproduce that you cannot type demo.txt
<asac> there is another bug that will select a suggestion if your mouse hovers it. maybe thats what you are seeing
<asac> [reed]: there are a bunch of approvals for 1.8.0 branch ... do you need checkin-needed tag or do you see the approval1.8.0.15+ ones?
<[reed]> checkin-needed keyword, please
<[reed]> makes my life way easier
<asac> k
<asac> [reed]: set fixed1.8.0.x when committing, right?
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> and then change to verified1.8.0.<x> when verifying
<asac> right
<asac> thats the idea ;)
<asac> just wasn't sure if its the committers obligation to set fixed keywords
<[reed]> yep
<[reed]> it is
<asac> yes, makes sense :)
<reed__> asac, well, you usually give the people a little while to commit stuff themselves
<reed__> after approving
<asac> hmm
<asac> so not add that keyword?
<asac> that would be pretty unefficient for this "catch-up" batch
<asac> ok i will stop that then
<reed__> yeah
<reed__> so
<asac> but honestly, except those that you committed after caillon approved ... nothing was committed
<reed__> yeah, it usually takes an e-mail from dveditz to everybody with a patch
<reed__> (back when dveditz ran the branch)
<reed__> reminding people to land
<asac> i think we don't want to bug people ... at best wait a week, then commit without a reminder
<asac> i will ask caillon what he thinks tomorrow during call
<reed__> asac, if the bug was fixed by bzbarsky
<reed__> just go ahead and add checkin-needed
<reed__> just fyi ;)
<asac> ok ... i am done for today
<asac> thanks for the info though :)
<reed__> he's working on his graduate thesis, so his time is short
<reed__> and likes when I commit stuff for him
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> why would anybody object if someone else checks in what was already checked in on other branches?
<asac> especially given how long ago some of these patches were developed ;)
<reed__> because they want the cvs blame
<armin76> uh...
<armin76> there's no xulrunner dir now?
 * reed__ laughs at trev
<asac> reed__: yeah he bumped the flag back
<reed__> I'm commenting
<armin76> hrm...what happened with the xulrunner dir? :P
<reed__> then you can grant it again
<asac> i already did ;)
<asac> and commented. but go ahead.
<asac> armin76: which xulrunner dir?
<armin76> there used to be a xulrunner dir when you checkout with MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulrunner
<asac> i updated my branch one or two days ago ... i still have that dir
<reed__> still there for me...
<armin76> i'll checkout again...
<asac> probably a good idea :)
<asac> Note to myself: don't use mouse-wheel while focus is on blocking flag
<reed__> hah
<armin76> okay, wtf
<armin76> with browser still the same
<reed__> are there any closed security bugs up for committing?
<asac> reed__: if i add checkin-needed i will CC you
<reed__> k
<asac> i think i approved one still closed up ... but will wait for a few days now ;)
<reed__> or nom me for sg :p
<asac> maybe at some point that makes sense :)
<reed__> hehe
<armin76> oh...
<armin76> i think i got it
<armin76> with browser it doesn't pull it
<asac> yes, use MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser,xulrunner if you want both
<armin76> nod, sorry about that, i checkec out browser instead :)
<armin76> meh
<armin76> dropdown menus won't work now
<armin76> with trunk
<armin76> Ubulette: saw that?
<armin76> oh
<armin76> rming ~/.mozilla fixes it
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> <armin76> dropdown menus won't work now <= which ones ?
<Ubulette> asac, if intrepid ships tb3, which profile name will it use ? upstream (.tb) or debian (.m-tb) ?
<asac> Ubulette: intrepid?
<Ubulette> hardy+1
<Ubulette> isn't that the name ?
<Ubulette> interpid ibex or something like that
<asac> i doubt that there already is an official name
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-next-version-name-intrepid-ibex-with-version-number-810.html
<Ubulette> http://jjesse.wordpress.com/2008/02/20/the-intrepid-ibex/
<Ubulette> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1139
<Ubulette> http://beuno.com.ar/archives/52
<Ubulette> just to name a few
<asac> see how well informed i am ;)
<Ubulette> it's about a week old
<Ubulette> Feb 20 23:14:55 <Ubulette>      so 8.10 will be called Intrepid Ibex.. hmm. intrepid will be too long to type. maybe ibex then.. or ii
<Ubulette> Feb 20 23:15:13 <Ubulette>      ii sounds good in japanese :)
<asac> this went to ubuntu-devel
<asac> wow
<asac> i mean ... i read that ;)
<asac> probably ended up in spam ;)
<asac> looks like i pressed tab too fast ;)
<Ubulette> it even spammed planet for several days
<asac> interesting
<armin76> Ubulette: all menus didn't work, fixed with removing .mozilla
<Ubulette> mine are fine with cvs20080227t1206
<armin76> as said, fixed rm'ing .mozilla :P
<Ubulette> i hope it wont happen to me, i dont want to rm my .mozilla :p
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/02/a-better-java-for-firefox-3/
<asac> yeah read that
<Ubulette> yep, i've paste it here at least twice but you may have missed that too ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-02-29
<asac> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.dev/
<asac> Pushed up to revision 64.
<Ubulette> you need to update src/Makefile (and README)
<asac> Ubulette: well ... not yet active ;)
<asac> probably will need a few more checkins
<Ubulette> k
<Ubulette> mozilla-devscripts was a good idea after all
<Ubulette> hmm http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2008/02/platform_tilt.html
<Ubulette> "The source to the WK wrappers is not available; the implementations are in a binary blob library that you download with the Webkit sources. It appears the sole purpose of closing the source to this library is to conceal the signatures of the undocumented framework APIs used by Webkit, presumably so that ISVs like us can't use them. "
<asac> is that true?
<asac> i don't think that debian would have let webkit in if it had binary blobs
<asac> ah its mac only
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> donno if it's mac only or not
<asac> Ubulette: how to match all whitespaces in plain grep?
<Ubulette> [:space:]
<asac> \s ?
<asac> ok let me try
<asac> doesn't work :(
<Ubulette> \s would be perl, not grep
<asac> that sucks
<asac> whats going on :(
<Ubulette> [[:space:]]
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ echo "a   b\nab" | grep '[[:space:]]'
<Ubulette> a   b
<asac>  good
<asac> thats better
<asac> same for sed?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> hmm
<asac> not
<asac> ok
<asac> typo
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ echo "a   b\nab" | sed -e 's/[[:space:]][[:space:]]*/+/'
<Ubulette> a+b
<Ubulette> ab
<asac> lol
<asac> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<asac> Ubulette_: i contacted john a while back. i received a reply yesterday. apparently his health is still pretty bad (internal bleeding) and he needs another surgory that will hopefully fix it
<asac> Ubulette_: i thought you would like to know
<[reed]> :(
<asac> carlos: ok i have written a generic .xpi mangler .mk file for our mozilla builds systems. I will try to hook this into ubufox and firefox-3.0 + xulrunner-1.9 today and provide you with the resulting .xpi files
<asac> carlos: do you need something else for your local import to happen? .e.g. like the .changes file of a build?
<asac> or can you say: this is xulrunner.po while importing manually?
<asac> carlos: further i have acquired scarce resources from the mobile project that will write the .po -> .xpi transformation based on an outlined algorithm
<asac> so ... all in all: things move!
<carlos> asac: I only need the .xpi files
<carlos> because I will do a manual upload
<asac> carlos: yes ... i just wondered if the project-id would still be firefox for ubufox?
<asac> (like what you pasted yesterday)
<carlos> asac: and yes, I can upload the xpi file as many times I want and with as many names I want
<asac> if we could get that right for these demo imports it should be enough
<carlos> asac: no, for ububox it will be ububox
<asac> carlos: good
<carlos> or whatever you ask me to be
<carlos> asac: it was firefox because I didn't take the time to create an ububox product in my local launchpad
<carlos> and reused a firefox one we have around
<asac> carlos: my mangler thing is pretty smart ... we could also sort out multiple translations: like en-US.xpi + de-DE.xpi if the install tree ships translations for other languages
<asac> would that be of use for auto importing translations?
<asac> (some extension packages have translations in the main binary)
<carlos> that would be perfect to handle translations for extensions
<carlos> that include multiple languages inside the tarball
<asac> ok ... not my primary objective, but certainly something we should keep in mind
<carlos> asac: I have a question for you. What happen for those translations in the package build?
<asac> thats still open ... for now we just do en-US ... in that case it will stay in the package
<carlos> remember that if we install them, that will conflict with the one from language packs
<asac> later when we do translation exports we should remove them from the package
<asac> (but just the translations)
<asac> is that ok?
<carlos> yes, that would be perfect
<asac> carlos: yes. lets for now focus on get the initial use case right
<carlos> anyway, we sent a request to Mozilla developers to know whether there is any way to override translations
<carlos> so you don't need to remove them from hte package
<asac> carlos: you can ask [reed] in this channel
<asac> he is our mozilla liason ;)
<[reed]> hehe
<asac> the one shielding the efficient mozilla devs from stupid questions from ubuntu ;)
<carlos> asac: we were talking with Seth Bindernagel who is supposed to forward our questions to someone else
<carlos> which I guess may be [reed] ;-)
<carlos> [reed]: btw, hi
<[reed]> hiya
<asac> carlos: maybe try [reed] to get more instanteanous answers or irc nicks suitable for certain kind of questions
<asac> i think works better than writing mails
<[reed]> so, what's the question?
<carlos> I guess :-)
<asac> carlos: anyway ... in the long run we don't need this "overwrite translations" feature
<asac> the mangler should just remove the translations from the chrome
<asac> i think that should be possible. its just one more step
<carlos> [reed]: is there any way to have two directories for the same Firefox extension with translations for the same locale?
<carlos> so one would be translations that come from the package itself
<carlos> and another one with extra translations from Ubuntu language-packs
<[reed]> mmm
<asac> i think its possible ... but its undefined in which order they are loaded/applied (so you don't know which package wins)
<[reed]> yeah, maybe... I'll ask around when people are awake
<carlos> asac: yeah, that's what you told me before, just wanted to get a confirmation :-)
<carlos> [reed]: cool, thank you
<asac> carlos: but if we have the import/export, we won't that anymore, right?
<asac> as we can just export everything?
<asac> s/won't/won't need/
<[reed]> I should just go to bed
<[reed]> it's 5:38am
<[reed]> hmm
<carlos> asac: well, if you keep removing translations on package build, that's ok
<[reed]> working on some assembly programs, though
<carlos> [reed]: or maybe start waking up and have breakfast :-P
<[reed]> lol
<asac> haha
<asac> [reed]: yeah, take a nap
<asac> i know you will be back in 3 hours anyway ;)
<[reed]> hah
<asac> life is too exciting to sleep that long
<[reed]> yay, it's Friday at least
<[reed]> weekend
<[reed]> woo
<carlos> asac: take in mind that you should remove translations only in packages that are in mind. But anyway, nothing that should be done yet in that field
<asac> hehe ... i will do lunch now instead
<carlos> :-)
<asac> carlos: he? yes. we enable the translation support on a per package basis. if a package is not translated by launchpad, we just don't do any mangling for it
<[reed]> I do wish launchpad didn't dominate my Google search results
<[reed]> hmmz
<carlos> asac: cool
<asac> ubuntu community is *HUGE*
<asac> i mean really huge. if you have an issue for windows you usually end up in ubuntuforums.org :) ... thats what a friend told me who uses XP
<[reed]> no, I mean if you search for "Reed Loden", you get tons of launchpad results
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> I'm not even that active on launchpad!
<asac> haha ... how did you get your name into launchpad?
<[reed]> well, I have an account, but that's about it
<asac> for me there is not a single result on the first result page
<asac> won't call it "dominating"
<asac> ;)
<[reed]> really?
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> for "Alexander Sack" ?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> no for "reed loden" :)
<[reed]> well, other people have your name, too :)
<[reed]> my name is pretty unique
<asac> for me that is true
<asac> ok headinf for lunch
<asac> if you have a test xul app, i can try for you
<asac> oh wrong channel
<armin76> fail
<elprofe> hi people
<elprofe> i cant browse in firefox flash pages from a user of my linux system, but yes from another users
<elprofe> any body can helpme?
<asac> elprofe: hardy?
<elprofe> I dont understand asac
<asac> what ubuntu version are you running
<asac> Ubulette_: the UI of branch listing in launchpad has been changed. maybe we should consider to use the APPNAME. prefix from all branches again
<elprofe> gutsy, asac
<asac> elprofe: don't install things from adobe, but use flashplugin-nonfree package from ubuntu instead. then look in the user directory: "$HOME/.mozilla/plugins/" and remove anything "flash" related from there
<asac> if that doesn't help => #ubuntu
<asac> or ask on ubuntuforums.org or on answers.launchpad.net
<elprofe> I can browse with another users in same machine
<elprofe> but in this new user, i cant do it
<asac> yes, do what i said
<Ubulette_> hi
<asac> hi Ubulette
<Ubulette> thanks for the news about John
<asac> Ubulette: ok i enabled the lp-locale-export.mk helper in mozilla-devscripts and inserted a stub to README.
<asac> final documention will follow once initial issues are flashed out
<asac> http://www.chevrel.org/fr/carnet/index.php?2008/02/28/696-ubuntu-breakpad-firefox-3#co
<asac> Ubulette: can you translate that?
<Ubulette> which part ?
<asac> is there any valid point in there?
<asac> in text + comments ... i don't want a translation, just if there is anything in that matters
<asac> a guy pasted that through pmsg to me
<Ubulette> they are talking about breakpad not able to send crash report to mozilla
<asac> do we support that at all?
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> we disable breakpad
<asac> ok then don't bother i guess ;)
<asac> its just crash submission what we are disabling? or are there other features that users still might want to use?
<Ubulette> we use --disable-crashreporter = Disable breakpad crash reporting
<Ubulette> http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/?date=20080229
<Ubulette> asac, yep, that was mac only: http://browsing.justdiscourse.com/2008/02/29/browsers-and-commoditization/
<asac> damn thing ... lp bzr+ssh push is broken somewhat
<Ubulette> worked for me 30min ago
<asac> yeah for me too
<asac> now it doesn't :(
<asac> bzr push --create-prefix bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/gnash/ubuntu.0.8.2
<asac> that doesn't work
<asac> is there a typo or something?
<asac> Ubulette: did you look how the branch name looks like on launchpad now?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/gnash/+branches
<Ubulette> ugly
<asac> well ... you complained about missing project context :)
<asac> now we have ~USER + project + name
<jetsaredim> so i need a new engimail package for the new tb release?
<Ubulette> asac, I prefer https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox
<Ubulette> except that "Recent revisions" lists old branches
<asac> jetsaredim: you need?
<asac> jetsaredim: for it worked
<jetsaredim> it workie
<asac> jetsaredim: i didn't do lots of QA on hardy, but its the same version as we have in gutsy - and that i QAed
<jetsaredim> yea
<jetsaredim> i'm planning on upgrading my machine tonight or tomorrow
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: well ... you now prefer, because we fixed the branch name due to the missing project context :)
<asac> we have firefox. in everywhere now
<asac> but that was more a fix than a feature i guess
<asac> but its still ok for now
<asac> Ubulette: can you test on some branch if you can still push a revision?
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/mozclient.dev$ bzr pull
<Ubulette> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.dev/
<Ubulette> nada
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> hmm, ff3 is no longer able to detect the proper app to view a pdf
<Ubulette> Open With is empty
<armin76> you broke it
<Ubulette> but the type is correct
<Ubulette> I didn't touch that
<Ubulette> hm, i have nothing registered for pdf in the prefs
<asac> in gnome?
<Ubulette> no, ff3 prefs / Applications
<Ubulette> in gnome, it works fine
<Ubulette> try: http://www.ladefense.fr/publications_esplanade.php and click on "Télécharger ce numéro"
<Ubulette> (just below the flash viewer)
<asac> suggests Document Viewer here
<asac> but i think there were some gnome upgrades  and i should restart X
<asac> let me try
<Ubulette> i like that flash viewer, funny what you can do with pages :)
<asac> i have gnash ;)
<asac> but works great
<asac> (at least the not yet released 0.8.2)
<asac> still Document Viewer
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> so either you trashed your settings somehow
<asac> or its beta4
<asac> or do you run gnome head?
<asac> (self built)?
<Ubulette> not at the moment.
<Ubulette> asac, <poolie> bazaar.launchpad.net is down; it's being addressed urgently
<asac> yep ... i prodded them too
<asac> ok fixed
<armin76> nspr and nss doesn't respect LDFLAGS :(
<armin76> asac: fix!
<Ubulette> asac, i've replied to the breakpad thing
<asac> thanks
<asac> armin76: i can live with that
<Ubulette> i've explained we prefer bug reports on lp, preferably using ubufox, rather than breakpad
<Ubulette> asac, bazaar broken here
<asac> still? works for me
<asac> Ubulette: thats a good answer ;)
<Ubulette> it did but just now, it's dead
<Ubulette> asac, [15:36] <Ubulette> http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/?date=20080229
<Ubulette> not sure you go that
<Ubulette> got
<asac> hmm ... posted a comment and told them to come here if they want to do it in a real environment
<asac> last time i looked they did it completely wrong :)
<asac> well ... appeared like they did it for some archaic pre alpha xul
<Greenery> you guys have tested firefox pgo for linux?
<asac> no
<asac> why would we want that?
<asac> its only useful if you want to optimize specific use-cases
<Greenery> i just read that they gonna push firefox pgo for linux soon
<Greenery> mozilla Bug 418866
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 418866 in Build & Release "turn on profile-guided optimization on fx-linux-tbox" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=418866
<[reed]> not for b4
<Ubulette> what is that? the patch mentions tinderbox only
<Greenery> it's going to be pushed for b4 i think
<[reed]> profile-guided optimization
<[reed]> Greenery: it's not
<[reed]> only for Windows
<asac> folks ... please add some random comment to: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnash/+bug/197061
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197061 in gnash "test bug for gnash-dev email" [Low,Fix committed]
<asac> we need to test something ;)
<Ubulette> i don't use gnash
<asac> Ubulette: it doesnt matter
<asac> just post "HAllo"
<asac> thanks ;)
<Ubulette> done
<asac> thanks
<asac> i hate dch
<Ubulette> don't use it ;)
<asac> if i provide a comment at command line it should not refuse to safe if i didn't edit :(/
<asac> well ... why reinvent the well ... how do you create automatic changelog entrie?
<asac> manually?
<Ubulette> most of the time yes, now I have scripted all that.
<asac> yeah ... but dch already does that ... it should just not die if don't change the temp file :)
<Ubulette> fix it :)
<asac> i think ill construct on my own :(
<Ubulette> it's quite trivial
<Ubulette> here are the scripts I use to update the package and push to my ppa
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/update-pkg.sh.txt
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/sync-ppa.pl.txt
<Ubulette> dirty but efficient
<asac> lets see
<asac> i do it even dirtier now :)
<asac> Ubulette: can you send another comment to the bug above?
<Ubulette> done
<asac> gratias
<asac> bug 194486
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194486 in firefox-3.0 "printing in Firefox 3 Beta 3 is broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194486
<Ubulette> asac, the blog in french is not talking about our builds, it's about ubuntu running nightlies
<Ubulette> damn, sm2 needs nss HEAD since mozilla bug 403563 landed
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 403563 in Libraries "Implement the TLS session ticket extension (STE)" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=403563
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/349394
<Ubulette> strangely, xul doesn't fail there
<Ubulette> cairo 1.5.12 is out
<Ubulette> "This snapshot includes the long-awaited change from 16.16 to 24.8 fixed-point values"
<Ubulette> http://cairographics.org//news/cairo-1.5.12/
<armin76> Ubulette: it uses 24.8 now
<armin76> rofl
<armin76> sorry, didn't read :D
<Ubulette> armin76, i've patched it already: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<Ubulette> i meant, packaged it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-01
<danage> hi! i have a huge problem with firefox 3 beta 3 that is currently in hardy - no more bookmarks, no more bookmarks toolbar, no more back reload buttons, pages seem to never load, location bar doesn't update
<DarkMageZ> danage, close firefox and rename ~/.mozilla/ to something else and launch firefox. (just debugging step, not solution)
<danage> DarkMageZ: hi, thanks for the reply. i just followed the wiki instructions and deleted my profile, and that seemed to cure it
<danage> should i report back when i find out how to reproduce the problem
<DarkMageZ> IF you can reproduce that then definently!
<danage> i am sorry, i think i might have been too quick to delete the profile. should have created an alternate one
<DarkMageZ> yeah, renaming stuff is always the preferred method. which wiki page said to delete?
<DarkMageZ> cause data can sometimes be recovered from a corrupt profile, sometimes might even give some sort of hint on how it became corrupt.
<danage> DarkMageZ: it actually didn't. it's me...
<danage> but i didnt have much data in there, so no big loss
<DarkMageZ> ah, k. well have fun trying to reproduce that ッ
<danage> :) thanks for the help
<Ubulette> asac, File / Close in Epiphany doesn't do anything for me.
<Ubulette> don't know if it's xul b4 only or if it's the same with b3 in hardy
<armin76> Ubulette: i've got a report that with an snapshot of two days ago the forward and back buttons in the mouse won't work anymore
<armin76> weird, uh?
<[reed]> so
<[reed]> I've heard lots of complaints
<[reed]> mozilla bug 420294
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 420294 in Widget: Gtk "Side mouse buttons no longer work as back and forward" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420294
<[reed]> see if that answers your question
<[reed]> or problem
<[reed]> armin76: ^
<armin76> ah
<armin76> i see, thanks :)
<[reed]> today's Linux build is going to have a slightly hosed UI
<[reed]> because of some windows stuff that landed
<[reed]> but it'll get fixed!
<armin76> bumb :)
<asac> pain :)
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/debdiff/cairo_1.5.8-0ubuntu1--1.5.12-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<asac> let me scroll back ;)
<asac> hmmm ... for epiphany i don't know
<asac> you dont't have a debug build of xul, do you?
<asac> that would probably show asserts or something if its xul related
<Ubulette> i don't
<Ubulette> but epi shows nothing at all in the console
<Ubulette> i mean, the shell
<asac> i will ask seb if he has anything else on the plate for cairo. otherwise upload that
<asac> so most likely on monday
<Ubulette> i'm running it, no issue at all
<asac> did they fix the repeat bug?
<Ubulette> nope, it's not their fault
<asac> (buggy_repeat?)
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> i've pushed it to my ppa, a radeon user reported the bug is back
<asac> yeah
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule ... why is that not updated anymore :(
<asac> i mean if it doesn't give dates ahead its not really a schedule, but a history/log
<Ubulette> i'm having troubles with seamonkey 2
<Ubulette> it's damn slow to load anything
<Ubulette> like 10sec between the click and the rendering
<Ubulette> No chrome package registered for chrome://wallet/locale/walletTasksOverlay.dtd
<Ubulette> Error: undefined entity
<Ubulette> Source File: chrome://wallet/content/walletTasksOverlay.xul
<Ubulette> Line: 78, Column: 5
<Ubulette> Source Code:
<Ubulette>     <menu id="menu_passwordManager"
<Ubulette> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED) [nsIDocShellHistory.useGlobalHistory]"  nsresult: "0x80040154 (NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml ::  :: line 647"  data: no]
<Ubulette> Source File: chrome://global/content/bindings/browser.xml
<Ubulette> Line: 651
<Ubulette> the wallet's locales are not properly registered
<asac> hmm
<asac> same problem in dist/bin ?
<asac> otherwise its most likely a missing file
<Ubulette> dist/bin shows no error but all files are there. could be a permission issue
<asac> whats in that line?
<asac> 651
<Ubulette>           catch (e) {
<Ubulette>             Components.utils.reportError(e);
<Ubulette>           }
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5157/
<asac> Components.interfaces.nsIDocShellHistory
<Ubulette> shistory.xpt ?
<asac> hard to say
<asac> if you comment out that line, does it work?
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 fta 500    56 2008-03-01 00:46 shistory.xpt -> ../../../docshell/shistory/public/_xpidlgen/shistory.xpt
<asac> or do you get follow up errors?
<Ubulette> just those 3
<asac> no ... i mean do you get follow ups if you remove that line:
<asac> this.docShell.QueryInterface(Components.interfaces.nsIDocShellHistory).useGlobalHistory = true;
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371298#c4
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 371298 in General "Missing suiterunner components when run without write permissions (Mac disk image, etc)" [Normal,Assigned]
<asac> they still have the old component model and don't use extension manager
<asac> wow
<asac> maybe we should just ignore the suite
<asac> until they fix that
<asac> ok i have to prepare for travel
<asac> will be back later
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5158/
<Ubulette> we've been there before
<Ubulette> [reed], http://andrea-bs.netsons.org/blog/index.php/2008-02-29/epiphany-my-new-web-browser/
<Ubulette> [reed], what is the name of the components for the Error Console ?
<Ubulette> bug 197181
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197181 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 fails to properly render http://acid3.acidtests.org/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197181
<Ubulette> lol
<xhaker> asac: what's the plan for hardy currently? NM 0.7?
<asac> xhaker: no 0.6.6
<armin76> i'm using sytem cairo again, let's see if it segfaults on sparc
<armin76> [reed]: will you let us now when the ui thing is fixed, please? :)
<[reed]> yep, I have a patch
<armin76> thanks, i really appreciate it :)
<Ubulette> Bug 197421
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197421 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox UI for SSL certificate shows incomplete domain" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197421
<Ubulette> [reed], ^^
<Ubulette> Bug 197410
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197410 in firefox-3.0 "Paste data from Firefox don't work after you close Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197410
<armin76> Ubulette: can you reproduce the first bug?
<armin76> for me it just say that my connection is not encrypted and the site not verified :/
<armin76> uh, great
<armin76> and the exception dialog doesn't show up anymore :P
<armin76> bah, i'll see tomorrow
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-03-02
<[reed]> armin76: respins out
<[reed]> armin76: all fixed
<[reed]> Ubulette: lp 197421 looks like an ubuntu bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197421 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox UI for SSL certificate shows incomplete domain" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197421
<[reed]> as it's fine with a nightly
<[reed]> you all must not be doing something right somewhere
<armin76> [reed]: thanks
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> armin76, does it work fine now ?
<armin76> what thing?
<Ubulette> ff3
<armin76> yeah, i guessed that :P
<armin76> the dialog thing?
<Ubulette> the ui
<Ubulette> you claimed it was broken in the last few days
<armin76> the ssl dialog exception thing? :P
<Ubulette> <armin76> Ubulette: i've got a report that with an snapshot of two days ago the forward and back buttons in the mouse won't work anymore
<armin76> ah, yes
<armin76> thing is ff now uses the correct thing
<armin76> so ppl who used xmodmap thing were screwed :)
<asac> Ubulette: is lp 197421 gone in dailies for us as well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197421 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox UI for SSL certificate shows incomplete domain" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197421
 * asac reboot
<Ubulette> donno, i was on hold because of the issue above
<armin76> the mouse thing?
<armin76> meh
<armin76> i can't believe it
<Ubulette> ?
<armin76> the exception dialog thing doesn't work anymore in an snapshot of 20080228 but does on beta3
<armin76> however users say the work for them
<armin76> the only thing i've changed is system cairo
<armin76> s/the/it
<armin76> nope, it's not cairo
<armin76> could be nss/nspr? :/
<Ubulette> probably not nspr, maybe nss
<armin76> who knows...rebuilding nspr/nss/xul/ff
<Ubulette> cvs is too damn slow today
<armin76> still the same...
<armin76> meh
<armin76> thing is with beta3 it works
<armin76> and i've built it using the same nss and nspr
<Ubulette> i still don't know: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<armin76> i'll build it without using xulrunner
<Ubulette> took me 1h to do the cvs checkout :(
<armin76> really?
<Ubulette> yes
<armin76> i did the checkout two hours ago and it worked fine like always
<armin76> real    2m43.379s
<armin76> if you need a checkout just tell me
<Ubulette> yep, maybe a network issue somewhere
<armin76> with standalone still doesn't work :D
<armin76> whee
<Ubulette> i still don't know. ppa builders are crowded
<Ubulette> i'm fighting with seamonkey and wallet
<Ubulette> no idea why it still doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5196/
<Ubulette> oh damn, my sm2 is not yet xulified
<armin76> so unless this stuff is broken on ia64 && sparc...
<Ubulette> ok, upgraded. what should i try ?
<Ubulette> for https://csg.trinhall.cam.ac.uk/, it says "you are connected to cam.ac.uk"
<Ubulette> for https://www.bethere.co.uk/, it's bethere.co.uk
<Ubulette> for https://control.retrosnub.co.uk/ it's retrosnub.co.uk
<Ubulette> so always 3 levels
<Ubulette> (referring to bug 197421)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197421 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox UI for SSL certificate shows incomplete domain" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197421
<Ubulette> armin76, what is broken for you ?
<armin76> ssl exception dialog
<armin76> https://bugs.gentoo.org
<armin76> if you want an url to test
<armin76> doesn't work on hppa either :D
<Ubulette> armin76, works perfectly for me
<armin76> will have to try on amd64
<Ubulette> i'm on i386
<armin76> you fail! :P
<armin76> but other ppl that confirmed me that it works run amd64
<armin76> so let's see if it runs fine there as well
<Ubulette> this cert will expire in 3 weeks ;)
<armin76> which cert, gentoo's?
<Ubulette> yes
<armin76> thanks for noticing :)
<armin76> guess i should downgrade nss
<armin76> maybe something is broken in those arches
<armin76> i'm using beta2
<Ubulette> i'm using HEAD
<Ubulette> 3.12.0~cvs20080229t0239
<armin76> ricer :P
<Ubulette> ?
<armin76> same
<armin76> wtf!
<armin76> Ubulette: can you try with a clean profile?
<Ubulette> works fine too
<armin76> weird
<armin76> maybe it hates me or something :P
<[reed]> you're just a horrible person
<[reed]> :)
<Ubulette> [reed], we have a lot of crash reports with flash videos, is that something being worked on or not ?
<asac> Ubulette: the amount of flash crashers is not untypical
<asac> its mostly due to flash
<Ubulette> i've got a few freezes myself recently, doing nothing out of the ordinary so there maybe a regression
<asac> ffox freeze? or system freeze?
<Ubulette> ff
<asac> hmm ... maybe due to javascript performance boost patch?
<asac> can you see where it loops?
<asac> like connecting with gdb and getting a thread backtrace?
<Ubulette> when i run ff in gdb, it crashes randomly
<asac> really?
<Ubulette> never at the same place
<asac> but it crashes?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> you have a testcase?
<Ubulette> not a freeze, real crash
<asac> how frequently
<asac> yeah ... crashes often feel  like freezes
<Ubulette> every few minutes
<Ubulette> i know the difference between freeze and crash ;)
<asac> Ubulette: i will upgrade to beta4 tomorrow and see if it happens here
<asac> otherwise you probably should do a full debug build to see any assertion and other log output
<asac> that gives a clue whats going on
<Ubulette> i wont have much time in the next two weeks
<asac> ok. thats ok
<asac> work?
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> asac, pm
<Ubulette> hmm, my last patch creates the full installer now
<Ubulette> i had to force xulrunner/installer for clean but it also creates the .tar.bz2 now
<[reed]> Ubulette: flash is a top crasher
<[reed]> but pretty sure it's Flash's fault
<[reed]> but we can't do anything about it
<[reed]> get Adobe to fix it :/
<Ubulette> yeah, i know the song
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5212/
<Ubulette> that for mozilla bug 333308
<Ubulette> +'s
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 333308 in Build Config "make clean and make distclean miss various files" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333308
<asac> mozilla bug 359870 - bug 91334 - bug 72018
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 359870 in Plug-ins "crash on style reset after closing tab with xembed plugins with NPPVpluginKeepLibraryInMemory" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91334 in firefox "MASTER (variant) Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize]  " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91334
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72018 in firefox "MASTER Firefox Crash [@gtk_style_realize] [@nsFilePicker::Show]" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72018
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ xpcshell-1.9
<Ubulette> xpcshell-1.9: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> asac, we need a wrapper
<Ubulette> I guess it never worked before
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... xpcshell should switch to glue
<asac> (standalone)
<Ubulette> want to do it ?
<asac> where is the code ;)
<asac> hmm
<asac> ./js/src/xpconnect/shell/xpcshell.cpp
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-23
 * gnomefreak i. worried  that Thunderbird isnt ficed yet :(
<asac> fta: did you check my great aggressive fontconfig package?
<asac> (on top to removing the obsolete things)
<gnomefreak> whast is latest daily for tbird-3?
<asac> gnomefreak: still the 9th deb i guess
<asac> we didnt fix it yet
<gnomefreak> 13th
<gnomefreak> im guessing it was removed from daily builds
 * gnomefreak needs to fix sm2 when i get a chance this week
<gnomefreak> asac: what tag is this? Tags added: gbj-oklahoma-0902
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe tag from loco that participated in this bug jam?
<gnomefreak> its the same person
<asac> gnomefreak: keep it
<gnomefreak> i am
<asac> i think locos use that to general statistics
<asac> on how well they performed
<asac> yea global-bug-jam oklahoma loco feb 09
<asac> hmm i have /usr/local/lib/python3.0/
<asac> probably generated proactively
<asac> didnt know that python3 is in the archive
<gnomefreak> ah ok loco would explain that
<surfaz> Hi! I am trying make a package of firefox with pgo optimizations but I don't know where I should put a "mk_add_options" option
<surfaz> If I am not mistaken, firefox package of Ubuntu does not use mozconfig file, right?
<asac> surfaz: in .mozconfig
<asac> surfaz: ah in ubuntu
<asac> surfaz: what option do you want to add?
<asac> look in debian/rules
<asac> there are a bunch of EXTRA_CONFIGURE FLAGS
<surfaz> asac, mk_add_options PROFILE_GEN_SCRIPT='$(PYTHON) $(MOZ_OBJDIR)/_profile/pgo/profileserver.py'
<asac> add a new line at the end (before the $(NULL)
<asac> oops
<asac> ok
<asac> thats an environment thing
<asac> surfaz: where is that implemented?
<asac> in client.mk?
<surfaz> asac, https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Building_with_Profile-Guided_Optimization
<asac> where is that implemented ;)?
<asac> surfaz: which branch?
<asac> trunk?
<surfaz> asac, please could you explain better?
<asac> surfaz: which version of firefox are you trying to biuld?
<surfaz> 3.06
<surfaz> 3.0.6
<asac> i dont think that makes sense try ffox 3.1 at least
<surfaz> why?
<asac> better work in stuff more recent if you try new things ;)
<surfaz> PGO should works in 3 branch
<surfaz> this is no new
<asac> whatever
<surfaz> mozilla linux version of firefox has pgo optimizations
<asac> since when?
<surfaz> asac, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideatorrent/idea/18058
<asac> blizzard said they dont have
<armin76> quick!
<asac> or ws it someone else
<asac> ?
<asac> not sure
<surfaz> asac, firefox of archlinux has pgo optimizations
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/213708
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213708 in xulrunner-1.9 "Please compile it with PGO optimizations" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<surfaz> but firefox package of archlinux use mozconfig instead of rules file
<asac> surfaz: how do they build their things?
<asac> do they use build servers?
<armin76> haha
<surfaz> asac, I don't know. I only use Ubuntu and Debian
<surfaz> asac, the main problem is where I should put a "mk_add_options" variable in debian/rules
<asac> surfaz: no the main problem is that we might not be able to run firefox on build servers
<asac> surfaz: so what we have to check is whether we can pre-profile builds locally
<asac> and upload a profile as part of the sources
<asac> surfaz: anyway, i will look into this now
<armin76> asac: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/firefox-pgo/firefox-pgo/PKGBUILD
<asac> surfaz: ping me in too days. i have to do at least two pgo test builds
<asac> armin76: urgh
<asac> LD_PRELOAD="" /usr/bin/Xvfb -nolisten tcp -extension GLX :99 &
<asac> ;)
<asac> i wonder if that blows up on sparc ;)
<asac> armin76: can you run that please
<armin76> eh?
<asac> armin76: run the Xvfb on your sparc ;)
<asac> or any exotic thing yo umight have at hand ;)
<armin76> why?
<asac> armin76: wonder if extension GLX works
<surfaz> asac, ok. Thanks for all
<armin76> sec
<armin76> asac: seems to run
<asac> armin76: can you open firefox against it?
<asac> thanks
 * asac wonders if the build runs as real root
<asac> i doubt it
<armin76>  DISPLAY=:99 firefox <- seems to run
<asac> armin76: thanks. i get a dbus complain ;)
<asac> [config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.184" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display99" due to security policies in the configuration file)
<asac> even when running as root
<asac> not sure whats up with taht
<armin76> well, this is ff2, you said on sparc :P
<asac> hehe
<asac> armin76: thts the output of Xvfb
<asac> ok still seems to start here
<asac> doesnt matter if root or not as it seems
<fta> asac, did you have the time to look at tb3 yet? i'd like to update it but i'm out of ideas for this showstopper bug :(
<jcastro> fta: I've had 2 people run into bug #333226, thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333226 in gwibber "ImportError: No module named mx.DateTime" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333226
<jcastro> fta: also, when did we get a python 2.6 dep?
<fta> jcastro, which gwibber is that? the daily is half broken because of python 2.6: there's /usr/local/bin/gwibber (using 2.6) broken and /usr/bin/gwibber (using 2.5) fine
<fta> jcastro, python 2.6 entered the repo last week, along with python 3.0
<jcastro> the 2nd guy sees it with ~gwibber-team ppa
<fta> the daily will fix itself once upstream pushes rev >= 247
<jcastro> got it
<fta> the gwibber-team ppa should just work, at least for hardy and intrepid
<asac> fta: from dist/bin it works right?
<fta> jcastro, for jaunty, it depend when it was build, before or after doko fixed python 2.6 to avoid this dual /usr/local & /usr
<fta> +s
<asac> fta: /usr/local/bin/gwibber thats from a package?
<asac> who invented that?
<fta> yes, bad python 2.6
<fta> asac, jcastro https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-February/027439.html
<fta> yesterday, doko fixed it to pass --install-layout=deb as intended
<asac> ok
<asac> so a respin fixes it
<jcastro> fta: ah ok so we just need to rebuild in the PPA?
<fta> yes, jaunty only
<fta> <asac> fta: from dist/bin it works right? <= yes
<fta> asac, i don't think the last comment in mozilla bug 461277 is correct, i said "partly"
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 461277 in Embedding: GTK Widget "use G_TYPE instead of deprecated GTK_ macros in gtkmozembed.h" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=461277
<fta> that's your patch
<fta> and your bug
<fta> jcastro, jsut commented in the bug
<jcastro> thanks fta
<fta> i wish the gwibber guys could commit something so i won't have to touch the dailies manually...
<fta> and i also wish they won't uncommit in the future :P
<fta> jcastro, ^^, just updated the gwibber-team ppa
<DaddyLonglegs> Hello. I am using Mozilla Thunderbird on kubuntu 8.10. Whenever I receive a new email, my system beeps. It is a hardware beep which I have no control on it. It is such loud which scares me everytime. Is there any way to configure it to be soft sound like on Microsoft Windows? By the way, the tiny icon on the tray representing new messages doesn't show up for me on kubuntu, but it shows up on Windows. Does anybody know why?
<DaddyLonglegs> Thanks.
<jcastro> fta: thanks! So I'll Fix Released this bug?
<fta> jcastro, hopefully, but we need to test 1st
<fta> what i just pushed is also what's waiting in the queue for universe
<fta> should be in sync now
<jcastro> fta: I'll have this guy test it and report
<asac> DaddyLonglegs: is there no preference where you can set a wav
<asac> ?
<DaddyLonglegs> Ah. There is.
<asac> DaddyLonglegs: yes in general ;)
<asac> right on top
<DaddyLonglegs> Sorry, It was under general. I didn't notice.
<DaddyLonglegs> Sorry about that. By the way do you happen to know how I can get that new email notification icon back to my tray?
<fta> asac, SEAMONKEY_2_0a3_RELEASE
<BUGabundo>  !info seamonkey
<BUGabundo>  !package seamonkey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> bah
<fta> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<fta> !info seamonkey jaunty
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<fta> my ppa has a previous alpha
<fta> but i stopped maintaining it
<asac> hmm
<asac> waiting for 15 minutes to get hg tree of moz 1.9.1
<fta> that long?
<asac> not sure ... hangs in "adding files" for ages now
<fta> umd seems to be pretty stable so far, except tb3 of course, but that's not the bot's fault
<fta> too bad we don't have stats for ppas
<asac> compiz is huge
<asac> maybe an issue
<asac> in mem
<asac> i think that makes no sense
<asac> rebooting ... or giving up on hg clone
<fta> eheh
<asac> maybe its python?
<asac> hg is python right?
<asac> now compiz is RES 23m and VIRT 50000 (no m)
<asac> before it was 400m + 1000m
<fta> osd notif is really ugly /w metacity
<fta> i wonder why it started so late in the cycle, and not 2~3 months ago
<fta> addind composite to metacity helped a little
<asac> thats amazing
<asac> hg clone aborted
<asac> adding changesets
<asac> adding manifests
<asac> transaction abort!
<asac> rollback completed
<asac> abort: connection ended unexpectedly
<asac> lets see maybe i need to upgrade ;)
<asac> fta: i think they started early, but didnt get further until now
<fta> i saw a new mercurial today, could that be a regression?
<asac> i think so
<asac> i mean it doesnt work for me at all
<fta> let me try to clone it
<asac> 1.1.2-2ubuntu1
<asac> fta: i am trying mozilla-1.9.1
<asac> which never finishes
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1
<fta> adding changesets
<fta> adding manifests
<fta> adding file changes
<fta> 200M..
<fta> added 23379 changesets with 115616 changes to 42013 files (+5 heads)
<fta> updating working directory
<fta> 36178 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved
<fta> done
<fta> no problem here
<fta> less than 2 minutes
<asac> fta: amd?
<fta> yes
<fta> well, x64
<[reed]> I just broke mercurial, so it could be me
<[reed]> who knows ;)
<asac> [reed]: the server?
<[reed]> yes, note the lack of CSS
<asac> hm. but its fast for fta
<asac> looks good ;)
<asac> fta: python --version?
<asac> is that 2.5.4 too for you?
<fta> yes
<asac> then i dont know
<asac> probably means end of my laptop is coming soon
<fta> your disk, maybe
<asac> fta: how can i get stats on that again?
<asac> maybe its just heat.
<asac> i will turn this system now off for a while
<fta> nothing in dmesg?
<fta> asac, smartctl
<fta> http://debaday.debian.net/2008/10/12/smartmontools-control-the-health-of-your-hard-disk/
<asac> adding file changes
<asac> transaction abort!
<asac> rollback completed
<asac> abort: connection ended unexpectedly
<asac> on other computer
<asac> insane
<asac> [reed]: ^^ ;) ... maybe you really broke it?
<asac> or is that my providers proxy causing the mess
<[reed]> try again
 * asac clones again
<asac> adding changesets
<fta> poor asac
<asac> [reed]: works ;)
<asac> fta: so it was really broken ;)
<asac> [reed] must have fixed it like a few minutes ago
<[reed]> :)
<asac> hmm .. mxr needs to fill caches now?
<asac> seems to take ages to load moz-central page
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/
<asac> he ... "pick another root" ... is that new?
<asac> probably just never noticed
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-24
<asac> tbird 3 dailies should be fixed in branch
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> please reenable
<asac> and maybe give it an extra run today
<asac> fta: lease please pleaes test my fontconfig fixes
<asac> i want to be sure about what kind of regressions folks that actually see font-issues (i am too blind for that) see before doing it
<asac> fta: they are are ~mozillateam PPA
<asac> fta: just assume that your obsolete files get removed by package  ... toherwise i plan to just upload it
<fta> asac, the problem is that i have dropped one or two files in fontconfig, so i don't remember how to reproduce
<asac> fta: yeah. just --reinstall fontconfig-config
<asac> fta: then check the conffile list
<asac> fta: oh. also run dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<asac> and select the defaults
<fta> one guy said the liberation fonts are ugly now
<asac> liberation fonts?
<asac> with my package?
<fta> yes
<fta> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2009-February/000626.html
<asac> fta: yeah. i think thats expected. I probably dropped some ttf tweakage
<asac> well ... not expected, but now that someone complained i think i know what to look at
<fta> asac, so for tb3, you basically did what sm2 is doing, i.e, drop the mega xpt and ship all the small ones individually. right?
<fta> unlike xul and ff
<fta> i still don't understand why my stuff was broken, <sigh> ..
<LLStarks> rawr.
<LLStarks> why is british spelling default for firefox spellcheck?
<LLStarks> brb. ext4 is acting up again.
<asac> fta: basically yes.
<asac> and thats even supported by packager.mk
<asac> so we just need to not make the test fatal
<asac> and all is good
<asac> currently have the hack in the removed-files
<asac> we should make that sensible to STATIC or !STATIC too there
<asac> instead of ifndef XP_UNIX ;)
<LLStarks> asac, before i fire off 3 different bugs to the firefox packagers... i need your insight.
<gnomefreak> why do i get the feeling that i would need to run autoconf2.13 when building for a different version of ubuntu?
<LLStarks> why is en-gb the default?
<gnomefreak> it is?
<asac> LLStarks: cant remember right now
<LLStarks> <___<
<gnomefreak> i thought it followed the rules of the system default locale
<asac> i think its rather random
<asac> we ship both dics in the same package and ffox picks first seen
<asac> gnomefreak: tbird 3 is fixed ;) ... so new tbird might be there tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<thunderstruck> you have got to be kidding me
<gnomefreak> crashes now connection. my day is starting to suck badly
<asac> kidding?
<asac> why ;)?
<gnomefreak> first my timer crashed now my connection is bad i have been here for all of 5 minutes and this happens what else can go wrong
<asac> fta: do you know why we dont do a static build? do we explicitly opt-out somehow or is that just not the default for tbird?
<asac> i guess its the later ... but since folks in the bug sounded a bit like that they think static is right, that souds a bit wierd at the same time
<LLStarks> ack. how do i reset fontconfig? the patch is breaking subpixel as much as it is fixing it.
<asac> LLStarks: no change?
<asac> LLStarks: so ... dpkg --query fontconfig-config | grep obsolete
<asac> what files do you get there?
<LLStarks> i'm getting the red tinge around my fonts
<LLStarks> query is not a valid argument. <_<
<asac> LLStarks: try --status ;)
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m57cc0dbc
<LLStarks> thx
<asac> LLStarks: ok. and ls /etc/fonts/conf.d/ ?
<LLStarks> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/7804/thehorrorofsubpixel.png
<LLStarks> chew on that for a second
<thunderstruck> oh this is going to piss me off. i may not be here long
<LLStarks> look at the pastebin output box
<LLStarks> (top box)
<asac> LLStarks: ok. thats monospace font
<asac> are all but the monospace fonts ok?
<asac> LLStarks: does it help if you zoom in?
<asac> e.g. ctrl-+
<asac> (for two times)
<LLStarks> WORSE
<LLStarks> wait
<LLStarks> nvm i was looking at the screenshot
<asac> LLStarks: dont zoom the pic ;)
<asac> lol
<LLStarks> still worse for the actual window
<LLStarks> actually, a bit better
<LLStarks> want a screenie?
<LLStarks> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/3912/zoom2x.png
<LLStarks> ls output: http://pastebin.com/m1af92e37
<asac> LLStarks: what settings are you using in the fonts preferences?
<asac> just the default "subpixel (best for LCD"
<asac> or did you tweak something in the "Details..:"
<LLStarks> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/875/screenshotfonts.png
 * gnomefreak away while update install than maybe email and i will work on seamonkey bullshit tomorrow
<LLStarks> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/9696/screenshotfontrendering.png
<asac> LLStarks: can you please paste the content of /etc/fonts/conf.avail/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf
<asac> LLStarks: also did you paste the ls /etc/fonts/fonts.d yet?
<LLStarks> yeah i did
<LLStarks> ls output: http://pastebin.com/m1af92e37
<asac> LLStarks: and the .conf?
<LLStarks> one sec
<LLStarks> http://pastebin.com/m1d2160a8
<LLStarks> ny times rendering: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/1774/screenshotadvertisingtr.png
<LLStarks> notice the orange and blue tinge?
<asac> LLStarks: yeah.
<asac> (not the orange)
<asac> the yeah was about something else
<asac> please do: sudo ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/53-monospace-lcd-filter.conf
<asac> and see if things change
<LLStarks> btw, was the times page monospaced?
<LLStarks> no difference. do i need to do anything?
<asac> yes
<asac> restart stuff
<LLStarks> system or applications?
<asac> usually changing zoom also makes the new font stuff apply
<asac> LLStarks: are you using ffox 3.0`
<asac> ?
<LLStarks> yah
<LLStarks> damn it cnn. you guys are obsessed with tropicana too?
<asac> LLStarks: well. then all this isnt for you
<asac> its for those apps that really honour fontconfig/gnome
<asac> LLStarks: better try ffox 3.1 or 3.2
<asac> from ~ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<asac> LLStarks: and also the gnome experience is what bothers me most. are there regressions over the previous package on the other desktop apps ;)
<LLStarks> one sec..
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive
<LLStarks> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.1b3pre) Gecko/20090223 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Shiretoko/3.1b3pre
<LLStarks> that's daily, right?
<asac> would think so
<asac> if thats installed as a pacakge at least
<asac> if you downloaded fom mozilla it should be ok to test with it ... but i am not 100% sure
<LLStarks> at any rate, 3.1 shares the subpixel woes.
<LLStarks> the antialiasing is a lot better though.
<asac> LLStarks: i think one issue is with small fonts
<asac> e.g. bitstream vera does not support subpixel for small sizes (< 9?)
<asac> so there is a rule that disables it for small fonts
<LLStarks> lemme give you pic of the mozilla homepage with zoom
<LLStarks> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/7039/ughhhhhh.png
<LLStarks> look at the text near the cursor
<asac> yeah. i see that there is some color
<asac> LLStarks: hmm ... maybe subpixel order setting is a rpboelm?
<LLStarks> orange L
<asac> check fonts details
<LLStarks> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/9696/screenshotfontrendering.png
<LLStarks> full hinting seems to 'fix' the problem
<asac> LLStarks: does this change on higher/lower zoom level
<asac> seems i see a bit of red too at a certain zoom level
<gnomefreak> quick bash script question: how would i launch a tab in terminal? i have it to launch gnometerminal but not sure how to make it open a tab
<asac> but all other zoom levels dont have this problem
<LLStarks> does what change?
<asac> LLStarks: the colorful subpixel mess up ;)
<LLStarks> with full hinting?
<asac> LLStarks: no. zoom out or in a bit more
<asac> do you see the same effect on all zoom levels?
<LLStarks> with the default slight hinting?
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe tune the hinting too
<LLStarks> if i zoom in far enough with slight hinting, the colors dissipate slightly.
<LLStarks> it still remains though, but less noticeable
<LLStarks> but this is zoom x5
<LLStarks> at least
<asac> so seems we need full hinting for large font sizes
<asac> medium for medium and slight for small ones
<asac> LLStarks: btw, after changing settings, just zoom will really apply the new settings - at least for me ;)
<LLStarks> sounds like a headache.
<LLStarks> (with regard to hinting)
<asac> its a bit of a problem to do that while still honouring gnome settings
<LLStarks> btw, should i undo the edit made earlier?
<asac> LLStarks: which edit?
<LLStarks> *i made
<asac> the monospace thing?
<asac> well. i think we need it
<asac> but i will think about it
<asac> if you want to track the pristine package bheaviour remove it for now
<LLStarks> if i wanted to revert to repo fontconfig, is there anything exotic i need to do?
<asac> no
<asac> LLStarks: so the difference is that the hinting doesnt differntiate for fontsizes?
<asac> LLStarks: is that all that regressed next to the monospace thing?
<LLStarks> i honestly wouldn't know what the expected behavior is.
<asac> LLStarks: please keep using the package for a while and tell me i there are bad experiences
<asac> besides from the above ;)
<asac> if you can live with them at all
<LLStarks> gnome-terminal seems to be afflicted somewhat
<LLStarks> even xchat
<asac> LLStarks: they changed of course. question is if its a problem ;)
<LLStarks> lemme try using default ubuntu theme
<asac> almost everything should look a bit different now
<LLStarks> if i choose to downgrade, will mt2 settings linger?
<asac> LLStarks: dont think so
<LLStarks> there 4 or 5 packages to downgrade, right?
<asac> LLStarks: the repo package has "more" config ... and the mozilalteawm package has less
<asac> a strict subset ;)
<asac> LLStarks: not sure
<asac> just fontconfig stuff
<LLStarks> and the libraries?
<asac> if they are called fontconfig then yes
<LLStarks> my eyes feel relieved now.
<asac> LLStarks: because of the colorful bug for huge zoomlevels?
<LLStarks> yeah.
<asac> you zoom that much?
<LLStarks> but firefox 3.0 still seems afflicted.
<asac> i dont recognize it
<LLStarks> lemme restart it.
<LLStarks> that's better
<asac> fta2: i think i already have the same version installed were i bumped the changelog to. thats why i ment tomorrow ;)
<fta2> well, the bot fetched trunk so we're on par
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> how was lunch?
<asac> BUGabundo: gone in two minutes
<asac> BUGabundo: good ;)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> you manage to be faster then me
<BUGabundo> LOL
<asac> meeting o'clock
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> after if, do you think you can manage a bit of time to work on bug 329798 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329798 in network-manager "NM will not connect to FON AP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329798
<BUGabundo> I have 2 laptops, that fail to work....
<BUGabundo> I manage only ONCE to connect to it, with this laptop
<BUGabundo> but it I need to hardreset the AP (la fonera) and my laptop
<BUGabundo> other then that, it will always fail
<fta2> 30 minutes just to pack the chromium tarball, my disks suck
<fta2>      8  16:11   ./debian/rules get-orig-source LOCAL_BRANCH=../upstream/chromium-browser.svn
<fta2>      9  16:40   date
<BUGabundo> fta2 get a 16GiBs SSD
<jagadeesh> is there any option to display number of unread emails in thunderbird?
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: on a ballon?
<BUGabundo> right now NO
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> he went away
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: that should be ok
<jagadeesh> when I minimize window I want to know if there is any unread email
<BUGabundo> right now NO
<BUGabundo> but I just saw a post on identica about evo
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: http://identi.ca/notice/2463547
<BUGabundo> remember that many apps have to be patched to use libindicate
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: thanks. it is interesting
<asac> improving notifications is on the agendafor tbird
<asac> problem is that tbird folks need to make 3.0 release happen soon
<asac> so most likely this will have to wait for 3.1
<asac> notifications == indications
<BUGabundo> fta gwibber daily bug
<BUGabundo> it won't start by just isseing "$ gwibber"
<BUGabundo> I have to state the full PATH
<fta2> ?
<fta2> works for me
<fta2> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> $ gwibber
<BUGabundo> bash: /usr/local/bin/gwibber: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:/$ whereis gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber: /usr/bin/gwibber /usr/share/gwibber
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:/$ /usr/bin/gwibber
<asac> BUGabundo: exec bash
<asac> see if its fixed then
<fta2> BUGabundo, it's an old one then. 0.9.1~bzr247-0ubuntu1~daily1
<asac> i mean, run: exec bash
<asac> so bash updates his PATH cache
<BUGabundo> done
<fta2> if you still have one in /usr/local/bin, it's no longer one of mine
<BUGabundo> now it starts
<fta2> bash is evil
<BUGabundo> I run --purge and install before I came here
<fta2> purge doesn't purge what you install with sudo python setup.py
<BUGabundo> just to be sure
<BUGabundo> since I had a bzr a while back
<BUGabundo> $ whereis gwibber
<BUGabundo> gwibber: /usr/bin/gwibber /usr/share/gwibber
<fta2> better
<asac> BUGabundo: you got a gwibber update which remove dthe /usr/local/ thing and bash didnt notice because it caches the PATH completions
<fta2> <BUGabundo> bash: /usr/local/bin/gwibber: No such file or directory <= good, it's no longer the python2.6 bug then
<BUGabundo> I just closed my terminals an opened new ones
<BUGabundo> its running fine now
<BUGabundo> but already saw two apport fires on it
<BUGabundo> maybe I should go back to run it from cli to catch them
<BUGabundo> how would I run a python based app with valgrind?
<BUGabundo> it was fun to see gedit / seahorse-plugins bloat yesterday for seb128
<asac> hi stefanlsd
<asac> just ask what you want to discuss about gears 64
<stefanlsd> k. thx
<fta2> grr; this is getting on my nerves: http://paste.ubuntu.com/122453/
<stefanlsd> i've noticed the wiki packages / tutorials on packaging extentions for mozilla. which is great. thx
<stefanlsd> seems like this is to do the the resulting .xpi
<stefanlsd> is this the preferred way of doing an extension?  Would we prefer to build the xpi from source?
<fta2> asac, are the graphs mentioned by rickspencer3 public?
<asac> fta2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-02-24/
<asac> there are graphs
<asac> if thats what you mean
<stefanlsd> gonna go home quick. bbl :)
<BUGabundo> asac: so you are already leaving?
<asac> BUGabundo: now out. will look for a few minutes in 30 min ;)
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> if you have the time, PLEASE, take a look at those FON logs
<BUGabundo> thanks so much
<surfaz> asac, there is any progress with pgo and firefox?
<surfaz> If I can help tell me
<stefanlsd> I am busy looking at packaging google gears for 64 bit. I patched the source, built against some 64bit libs (xpcom stuff) and have a resultant .xpi.  Is it ok to package this xpi as an extension now?
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: can you give me a link for it?
<BUGabundo> I would love to test the XPI
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: sure, let me upload it somewhere for you. hang on
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> do you need feed back on it?
<BUGabundo> can you get it on mozilla store?
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: http://www.lsd.co.za/files/gears-linux-opt-0.5.13.0.xpi
<BUGabundo> big isn't it ?
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: a little. source code is 300mb
<stefanlsd> a lot of 3rd party stuff tho
<BUGabundo> xeee
<stefanlsd> actual gears stuff is 18mb
<BUGabundo> need to restart it now
<BUGabundo> and test GR
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: humm google reader is not detecting it
<BUGabundo> need to log out and login again?
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: let me try reader. i've tried gmail offline folders, and that was ok
<BUGabundo> pressing Gears Setting from the menu doesn't do anything either
<BUGabundo> FYI this is FF3.1
<BUGabundo> from daily PPA
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: aah. i think its only FF3.0 atm. need to look at 3.1 support still
<BUGabundo> GAFYD : "You will need Gears for offline access, and the installer will restart your browser."
<BUGabundo> and 3.2
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: does addons display FF3.1 reports Gears not compatible?
<BUGabundo> what addon doesn't?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> I use nightly tools, so ALL work
<BUGabundo> do you want me to test it on a clean 3.2 profile ?
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: "Google Gears 0.5.13.0 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Minefield 3.2a1pre."
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: ok. so far its just 3.0 compatible. Will do some research on 3.1 and 3.2
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> ill have to keep waiting then
<BUGabundo> ping me (here or on identica) when you have some news and need testing
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: kk. want to see if it will be possible to get this extension into jaunty. Will let you know.
<BUGabundo> stefanlsd: its pass FF
<BUGabundo> its gona be paperwork
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo: yeah. although considering getting gmail offline and reader and some other? may be worth it. will check if i can get it done soon.
<BUGabundo> fta: here is a daily regression for you
<BUGabundo> opening a new Window with ctrl-N
<BUGabundo> Script: chrome://tabmixplus/content/tab/tab.js:782
<BUGabundo> something is messing tabmixplus addon
<BUGabundo> and was working yesterday
<BUGabundo> brb
<[reed]> gnomefreak: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/2009/02/even_more_on_the_sunbirdlightn.html
<fta> BUGabundo, well, for regressions with the daily, it's better to report that directly to mozilla (aka [reed]) if you think it's an upstream bug (in opposition to a packaging bug). with the dailies, you immediately have two close rev-ids.
<[reed]> I am Upstream Guy. :)
<BUGabundo> need to start a new profile and test back
<BUGabundo> but since this is with an addon
<BUGabundo> .... grr I fall in the midlle
<BUGabundo> the addon did not get upgraded
<BUGabundo> and the only thing that changed was FF
<BUGabundo> hi [reed]
<[reed]> hi
<fta> as the packaging didn't change in weeks, it's most likely an upstream change, and i think moz would love to know it's breaking something
<[reed]> what are you running into?
<fta> if moz doesn't care, it brings some water to my fountain :P
<BUGabundo> [reed]: opening a new window seems to be giving an error with tabmixplus
<BUGabundo> it makes FF take too long to fork
<[reed]> what version of Firefox?
<BUGabundo> and then a popup asks to kill or wait
<BUGabundo> Script: chrome://osb/content/osb-main.js:5
<BUGabundo> ff 3.1 from daily ppa
<[reed]> which maps to what rev?
<BUGabundo> 3.1~b3~hg20090222r23369+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<[reed]> hmm
<BUGabundo> Script: chrome://tabmixplus/content/tab/tab.js:782
<BUGabundo> Script: chrome://tabmixplus/content/tab/tab.js:821
<fta> grab a previous daily from lp, test if it's still there, then isolate the rev ids
<BUGabundo> great now I'm on an endless popup state
<fta> that's the purpose of dailies, it's not just about running the newest ;)
<[reed]> :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> and I don't!
<BUGabundo> for that I would be on 3.2
<BUGabundo> but it messes a few of my NEEDED addons
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> time to make a new profile and install tabmixplus to test it
 * BUGabundo glad I got rid of the popup
<BUGabundo> [reed]: new (clean) profile doesn't have it
<BUGabundo> installing TB P now
<BUGabundo> http://tmp.garyr.net/tab_mix_plus-dev-build.xpi
<BUGabundo> no reports on their forum http://tmp.garyr.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9864&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100
<BUGabundo> new profile with tabmix plus aint showing it either
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> can't reproduce it now
<BUGabundo> bbl
<hyper_ch> fta: online?
<fta> hyper_ch, yes
<hyper_ch> fta: did you submit your ppa repo on the repo generator?
<fta> repo generator? what is that?
<fta> obviously, i didn't :P
<hyper_ch> fta: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<hyper_ch> fta: I just got a submission for your repo and for some reason for each entry on the submission form there was your name added.... which is quite odd as I have never received such a "wrong" submission before :)
<fta> it's not me, that's for sure.
<hyper_ch> fta: but if it was not you who submitted it, I wonder what description shall I use for it? The one you have in the PPA description? The submitted info for the description was "Firefox, XUL and other latest buildsFabien Tassi"
<fta> this is no longer "latest builds", and my name is incomplete
<hyper_ch> fta: well, what name shall I give to the repo and what description?
<fta> difficult to say, it's my personal PPA and i have over 100 packages
<hyper_ch> fta: you can also chose to not have it included on my repo generator :)
<fta> this is the latest for mozilla: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> yep, don't include mine, enough people are using it, it's spreading by itself already. and i'm slowly moving to dedicated PPAs
<hyper_ch> fta: ok :) thx for pointint out the mozilla one, I'll add that one
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-25
<gnomefreak> !info gwibber
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> !info gwibber jaunty
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in jaunty
<_Tsk_> Morning
<_Tsk_> Are there any plans to add Thunderbird to http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<gnomefreak> _Tsk_: that page has to be updated for a few packages but when depends when time for it comes up
<gnomefreak> asac: is it possible to update ubufox to be compatible with 3.1 and 3.2? there are others but i think when i get time i will update them most likely not today though. if you are going to edit the qa page please see me for ideas on what to add. im thinking all of our packages
<gnomefreak> ok smoke before hitting email
<fta> result = [x for x in result if x]
<fta> who said python was more readable than perl?
<asac> you can mess with all languages
<fta> firefox-3.1_3.1~b3~hg20090221r23413+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 3.1~b3~hg20090221r23413+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 <= 3.1~b3~hg20090222r23369+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<fta> damn hg
<fta> i should not depend on dates from mozilla
<fta> in perl: @result = grep { $_ } @result;
<gnomefreak> anyone else try to push a branch and it give a permissions error?
<asac> fta: maybe dump the version and use the revision number
<asac> at least in front
<asac> dump the date i mean ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: most likely this means you are trying to push somewhere where you dont have permissions ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: what url are you pushing to?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/628162
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^
<asac> lp:~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/greasemonkey/greasemonkey.upstream
<asac> ETOODEEP
<asac> either remove firefox-extensions/ or greasemonkey/
<asac> lp:~USER/PROJECT/BRANCHNEM
<gnomefreak> asac: why would the patch cause issues?
<asac> gnomefreak: PATH
<asac> gnomefreak: launchpad only supports the three elements from above
<asac> you used four
<gnomefreak> is this new feature?
<asac> no.
<asac> its always been that way
<asac> on lauchpad
<gnomefreak> oh crap i see
<asac> good  ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: that worked thanks :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox max version cant be bumped to 3.2*
<gnomefreak> i tried and it still didnt help
<asac> gnomefreak: i think 3.1 should work
<gnomefreak> it does but i use 3.2 as default to im testing a few extensions to see if any are able to be updated (i really dont feel like working on SM2 for intrepid or hardy today) should be a simple autoconf2.13
 * gnomefreak smoke than work on this extension
<gnomefreak> asac: the fix for tb-3 landed in yesterdays morning umd build
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> slower to respond but works
<asac> i alreawdy have the 24th feb build ;)
<gnomefreak> yep me to :) i'm guessing todays asnt been finished yet
<asac> gwibber crashed
<asac> fta: will gwibber ever make it?
<gnomefreak> 3.1 is borked
<gnomefreak> be back while i update packages
<gnomefreak> umd 3.1 is broken. nothing shows up in the address bar unless you type it in it will not open set homepage the bottom panel of firefox-3.1 doesnt show done or anything for that matter
<asac> gnomefreak: can you disable bounce mails for ML until we have sorted the icedove bugmail?
<asac> i will revert the maintainer change on next update i guess
<asac> so we get rid of this again
<gnomefreak> asac: not sure. ill look as soon as i find 3.1 issues, borked in 3.1~b3~hg20090205r23182+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 also
<gnomefreak> new profile doesnt fix it
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe your disabled extension compatibility test?
<gnomefreak> asac: none work working
<asac> hmm. new profiel ... hmm
 * gnomefreak cant find link to admin for list
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam
<gnomefreak> i found it
 * gnomefreak not seeing a way however accepting them works. what needs to be delt with for icedove bugmail? 
<gnomefreak> only think i can do is place those on hold accept or not accept
<gnomefreak> im reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-mozillateam?details=instructions
<asac> gnomefreak: you can at least say that there should be no bounce mails
<asac> e.g. silent moderation
<asac> gnomefreak: and in the end accepting them
<gnomefreak> really?
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> gnomefreak: can you send me the pass through pmsg?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> either it changes all the time or i am just dump
<gnomefreak> it stays the same since i cant figure out how to change it
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back i need to do breakfast
<asac> gnomefreak: ok found it
<asac> general options: "Send mail to poster when their posting is held for approval?
<asac> "
<asac> i set that to no now
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok
 * gnomefreak getting pissed off at the devel and devel-discuss seems im not getting them
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt make any changes to the icedove posts to ML?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> i can do that after lunch if you dont get to it
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> sorry ... got distrated with disabling the moderation mails ;)
<[reed]> gnomefreak: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/2009/02/even_more_on_the_sunbirdlightn.html
<gnomefreak> [reed]: thanks ill look in a few
<gnomefreak> someone please remind me why i bother checking email anymore. takes >2hours and i get nothing done
<gnomefreak> asac: before you decide to push seamonkey i need to fix one more thing by the looks of it but since it hasnt been pushed yet i guess im not in a hurry ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i didnt know there was anything to push
<gnomefreak> asac: its been done you did jauntys i did hardys nad intrepids
<asac> or do you mean from ~gnomefreak to ~mozillatem branch?
<asac> ah ok
<gnomefreak> asac: push to ubuntu archives
<gnomefreak> but seems there is a problem with depends
<gnomefreak> mozilla (<< 2:1.8) is the problem as i can tell since seamonkey is not >1.8
<gnomefreak> should read >>2:1.8
<gnomefreak> see bug 200519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200519 in screenlets "ClearWeatherScreenlet.py crashed with IOError in connect() (dup-of: 217643)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217643 in screenlets "ClearWeatherScreenlet.py crashed with IOError in connect()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217643
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> bug 300519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300519 in mozilla "Uninstallable due to invalid dependencies" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300519
<asac> gnomefreak: so the problem is that semonkey doesnt have an epoch element in its version?
<gnomefreak> asac: right
<asac> gnomefreak: we might be able to tweak the version of just the "mozilla" package
<asac> so it gets an epoch too
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> its not reawlly that urgent imo
<gnomefreak> its built with seamonkey so shouldnt tweaking seamonkey fix all?
<asac> as its just a transicional package
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but i dont want to add an epoch to seamonkey if its avoidable somehow
<gnomefreak> asac: ok sounds good here but you are right no important.either we fix itin 1.1.14 or push 1.1.14(security release ") and we can fix after wards but i wont get to it this week at all
<asac> gnomefreak: we should wait fo rthe securityupdate that is going out sson
<gnomefreak> ok im going to work ill be back in morning
 * BUGabundo fta mail going your way
<stefanlsd> asac: alive?
<reed> what's the difference between flashplugin-nonfree and adobe-flashplugin?
<BUGabundo1> humm the same?
<reed> they aren't
<BUGabundo1> no ?
<reed> nope
<BUGabundo1> ahh
<BUGabundo1> the plugin is just a wrapper to download it ?
<reed> flashplugin-nonfree currently has an exploitable version
<reed> adobe-flashplugin has the latest
<asac> stefanlsd: not really. i have a bad cold
<stefanlsd> asac: aah. sorry to hear that. you should move somewhere with nice weather :)
<asac> stefanlsd: good advice ;)
<asac> reed: nonfree will be updated today
<reed> asac: what's the difference?
<asac> i have to kick someone for not communicating
<stefanlsd> asac: i still am unclear around what exactly i should be doing with gg 64.
<asac> reed: flashplugin-nonfree is an installer package
<asac> reed: with nspluginwrapper support (optional on i386)
<reed> ah
<asac> adobe-flashplugin is hosted outside of ubuntu main archives
<asac> because of distribution terms
<asac> e.g. partner package
<reed> ah, k
<stefanlsd> asac: should i be packaging the xpi that i compiled (although it contains two .so files), or should i be doing the 64 bit patching to gg source code and building the xpi that way
<asac> and it doesnt support amd64 for now
 * reed swaps to adobe-flashplugin for security reasons
<asac> reed: thats half a day ;)
<asac> and given that flash has no auto update on windows, there are probably zillions of easier targets out there ;)
<asac> stefanlsd: we need to use sources if an extension has binary components
<BUGabundo1> reed: asac do you know if adobe also launched a 64 bits version update?
<stefanlsd> asac: i need to investigate more, but it links against the xpcom stuff. gg source actually provides it and builds against it. the gg source is approx 300mb tho
<BUGabundo1> stefanlsd: how is going the work to work on 3.1 and 3.2?
<asac> BUGabundo1: its not even final. i am not sure if they support amd64
<stefanlsd> BUGabundo1: no progress :)
<asac> stefanlsd: we need to fix it so it builds against our xulrunner
<BUGabundo1> asac: I've been using the beta or alpha for a whiloe
<BUGabundo1> since week 1
<asac> BUGabundo1: offering download != supported
<stefanlsd> asac: i did that when i built the xpi. (as we need the 64bit xulrunner anyways)
<BUGabundo1> but since reed is bashing the security, I would like to use a patched version too
<asac> well ... reed just found out and thinks its a big issue ;)
<asac> while flashplugin-nonfree will hit mirrors in a few hours
<stefanlsd> asac: ok, so i should be looking at building from source and then installing the xpi, as opposed to taking the built xpi and making a extension
<asac> stefanlsd: the build yields an .xpi right?
<stefanlsd> asac: right
<asac> stefanlsd: so what yo should do in the packaging is implement a build: target ... that does that
<asac> and then let xpi.mk from mozilla-devscripts do the rest
<asac> e.g. proper install of extensions in the file hierarchy ... linking to appropriate apps
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. thanks. just wanted to see if i could get around building the source to xpi.
<stefanlsd> asac: i guess then it would need to go thru revu
<asac> stefanlsd: no. i can review and sponsor
<asac> it will come back to me anyway
<asac> we can do a revu update to get a third party look at it though
<asac> but thats more as a safety-belt thing
<stefanlsd> asac: ok. thanks. (my first package also, so i'll give it a try).
<stefanlsd> i wanna see if i can repack the tar and remove the things we dont need to cut the size down
<asac> stefanlsd: first get a quick review from me. then we put it on revu
<asac> and i get someone look at it
<asac> then i do a final review and upload
<asac> stefanlsd: yes, please remove mos tof the 300M cruft
<asac> thats a mess
<stefanlsd> asac: kk. thanks for your advice
<asac> indicate that in the upstream version by adding +nomozillacopy ;)
<asac> or something
<asac> e.g. gg_1.1+nomozillacopy.orig.tar.gz
<asac> or something else more or less meaningfull
<stefanlsd> yeah. its also out of svn.  :)
<asac> stefanlsd: tag or snapshot?
<asac> stefanlsd: we should also get that to debian fwiw
<asac> at lesat open a ITP bug for it there
<asac> otherwise someone from debian will take the package and either make your efforts void or duplicating work
<stefanlsd> asac: k.
<stefanlsd> snapshot
<BUGabundo> asac: today's NM wifi keeps failing
<asac> stefanlsd: dont they do releases we can track?
<BUGabundo> already lost sync 4 times
<BUGabundo> it won't last more then 10-15 min
<stefanlsd> asac: not sure. no branches. only a trunk. cant see anything in the svn log.  do you know if there is a command to check for tags or something?
<asac> where is the tree?
<asac> websvn
<asac> ?
<stefanlsd> asac: http://code.google.com/p/gears/source/checkout
<asac> stefanlsd: if there is only trunki then there are no tags :/
<asac> so snapshot is the way
<asac> stefanlsd: http://code.google.com/p/gears/source/detail?r=3226 seems to be .12
<asac> because they bump the version right in next commit
<asac> r3227  	 	
<asac> [Author: andreip] Bump version number after cutting Gears 0.5.12.0 for Android
<asac> stefanlsd: so r3226 is the best guess i would say
<stefanlsd> asac: aah yeah. ok. thanks. will work from there
<surfaz> asac, ¿?
<fta> oh, p-a 0.9.15~test3! let's see if it helps me
<fta> dtchen, E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-alsa-card": file not found, again?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-26
<dtchen> fta: thanks, fixed.
<dtchen> fta: (libtool error, will be pushed to git HEAD shortly)
<dtchen> fta: http://colin.guthr.ie/git/pulseaudio/patch/?id=dd3c96dede6439ee5dec9e3b22bce9cf7b53d2ff
<dtchen> fta: fix has been uploaded, should appear soon in Luke's ppa
<asac> hi
<asac> @time
<asac> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<asac> ok i am here ;)
<BUGabundo> guud morning everyone
<BUGabundo> hi asac fta [reed] and all the usuals (but quiet guys/galls around)
<BUGabundo> asac: humm have got any critical NM bugs recently?
<BUGabundo> 'cause I'm having a few probs with it
<BUGabundo> need to start opening bugs on them
<asac> BUGabundo: wifi?
<asac> -> driver
 * gnomefreak almost forgot. asac any plans on fixing the n-m icon?
<BUGabundo> wifi, and now wired
<asac> gnomefreak: huh?
<asac> BUGabundo: what wired behaviour?
<BUGabundo> I get disconnect while still being connected
<asac> gnomefreak: whats the prob?
<BUGabundo> strange, yeah I know
<gnomefreak> asac: the icon shows the "x" as in there is not a connection but im here so i do have one.
<asac> BUGabundo: when you hover the mouse over the icon, what text to do get?
<BUGabundo> even my netspeed applet shows my wired as offline
<asac> e.g. when being in such a state
<BUGabundo> but I'm talking to you
<asac> gnomefreak: oh. so the same as BUGabundo ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: is he seeing this too?
<BUGabundo> "wired network connection DHCP active
<asac> gnomefreak: same question when you click on applet what are you seeing?
<asac> gnomefreak: seems so
<BUGabundo> and that DHCP is a manual one, cause I accidently deleted the auto
<gnomefreak> "vpn" is all i can click on
<BUGabundo> asac: gnomefreak I see the 2 monitors on it
<gnomefreak> ^^ is left click
<asac> BUGabundo: so the applet also knows its connected?
<gnomefreak> yep me too
<BUGabundo> Connection Information is ok
<asac>  but still it has he cross? e.g. disconnected?
<asac> BUGabundo: so its just the applet icon?
<BUGabundo> no disconect here from NM applet
<BUGabundo> but some apps think I'm offline
<gnomefreak> right click menu is fine i can click on everything in dropdown
<BUGabundo> kmail, firefox, netspeed applet
<asac> BUGabundo: ok. thats different then ;)
<gnomefreak> ^^ not seeing any apps failing
<BUGabundo> asac: no no .... NM applet seem fine
<asac> gnomefreak: left click
<BUGabundo> but Network-Manager service, no
<asac> gnomefreak: what does it tell you there?`
<asac> BUGabundo: well, you dont know. maybe its the apps
<asac> BUGabundo: please paste output of nm-tool
<BUGabundo> all ?
<BUGabundo> $ nm-tool | pastebinit -i -
<gnomefreak> asac: left click shows me "wired" "device not managed" and "VPN connections" all is greyed out except "VPN connections"
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/123232/
<asac> BUGabundo: State: connected
<asac> also wired is connected
<gnomefreak> nm-tool | pastebinit -i -
<asac> meaning -> apps
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/628330
<asac> BUGabundo: also applet is also "just an" app ... even though a bit more advanced
<gnomefreak> is my output incase you need it
<asac> gnomefreak: so what do you see when you left click applet?
<BUGabundo> quiet strange... I make a normal boot, cable connect since boot
<asac> gnomefreak: its unmanaged
<gnomefreak> .:05:32:58:. <      gnomefreak > asac: left click shows me "wired" "device not  managed" and "VPN connections" all is greyed  out except "VPN connections"
<asac> gnomefreak: pleast paste /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> BUGabundo: doesnt matter. i mean this is apps problem
<BUGabundo> and then, firefox stays offline, kmail hangs, and netspeed applet fail to detect network
<BUGabundo> ok...
<asac> BUGabundo: which ffox version?
<gnomefreak> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/628331
<BUGabundo> when I can, I'll just reapply the connection
<BUGabundo> 3.1 daily ppa
<BUGabundo> it was set offline last night (I had not net)
<asac> BUGabundo: 3.1 has network manager integration disabled by default afaik
<asac> so this is completely unrelated
<gnomefreak> it does say unmanaged
<BUGabundo> but AFAIK it should use NMs intel to be set online automagicly
<BUGabundo> ahhhhhhh ok
<BUGabundo> then that fixs one
<asac> BUGabundo: toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<asac> thats the pref
<asac> set that to false to get networkmanager integration
<asac> BUGabundo: it just remembers the last state
<asac> so if you set it to offline and shutdown it might stay in offline on next start
<asac> gnomefreak: why do you have the eth0 entries in there?
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<asac> remove them ... pronto
<BUGabundo> didn't know
<BUGabundo> I thought it was enabled
<asac> gnomefreak: to apply those changes you have to run sudo killall nm-system-settings once
<asac> BUGabundo: no upstream folks disabled it after too much whining
<asac> its a shame
<gnomefreak> asac: its been like this for a month or so I would assume that on shutdown/reboot nm-system-settings would have been killed
<asac> BUGabundo: i would suggest to keep it enabled
<asac> gnomefreak: read what i said ;)
<asac> 11:37 < asac> gnomefreak: why do you have the eth0 entries in there?
<asac> 11:37 < asac> remove them ... pronto
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<BUGabundo> asac: you mean TRUE=
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> BUGabundo: no
<asac> BUGabundo: in ffox about:config -> search for "toolkit.networkmanager.disable" -> set that to false
<asac> and keep it tha way ;)
<gnomefreak> in /etc/network/interfaces? im not seeing etho in there
<asac> gnomefreak: you just pasted it
<asac> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/628331 -> eth0 + pan0
<asac> remove this shit
<BUGabundo> asac: done
<asac> only auto lo ... if you want
<asac> BUGabundo: good ;)
<asac> so it should work now
<BUGabundo> can't the ubuntu-mozillateam do that locally?
<BUGabundo> it seems that upstream doesn't like "us" deltaing much right?
<asac> we can ... but we need permission for these kind of changes ... not now, but once 3.1 becomes "branded"
<gnomefreak> thats everything except "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" everything else has etho in the or pan0" in it
<gnomefreak> ill try it
<BUGabundo> ohh asac did you manage to get the NM PPA bump in ?
<gnomefreak> the "x" is gone :) but am i still here?
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: pong
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ;)
<BUGabundo> I'm afraid to even touch my NM
<BUGabundo> pidgin tends to crash
<asac> gnomefreak: in fact you can also have a empty interfaces
<BUGabundo> its hell, when my 3G goes from 3G to 2G
<asac> NM is doing that for you
<asac> BUGabundo: i know ;) ... feels more like 1G ;)
<asac> i usually can be happy when i am able to close the screen and log out
<BUGabundo> no idea why both gwibber and pidgin HATE to be reduced to 5KiB/s networks
 * gnomefreak checks email than i will update SM2 and maybe try to figure out why problems with fsh patch (most likely need autof-2.13
<asac> BUGabundo: the world is not made for such low bandwidth nowadays
<gnomefreak> asac: if empty how does it connect?
<asac> similar to how the world is not made for 8Mb Mem ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: still is that a critical bug!
<BUGabundo> I have net none the less
<asac> gnomefreak: NM is sometehing different ;)
<BUGabundo> why would a chat program crash?
<BUGabundo> NM is still on...
<BUGabundo> stupid
<asac> gnomefreak: interfaces is the old ifupdown thing
<asac> we have now legacy support for interfaces
<gnomefreak> asac: ah so is n-m strictly just an icon?
<asac> but that has the issue you described
<asac> which shouldnt hurt
<asac> btw
<asac> its just the applet icon
<asac> gnomefreak: he? NM is a daemon ... and a applet in the user session
<gnomefreak> but it is not used to connect? since you dont need X to be connected
<asac> well. the daemon is root
<asac> its running all the time
<asac> it can connect to auto connections
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> and to globally configured connections
<asac> globally configured connections can be either down in keyfile format (thats the real thing) or in legacy format using /etc/network/interfaces
 * gnomefreak didnt relize it was a daemon
<asac> its a daemon aka server that handles all your interfaces on low level
<asac> yeah
<asac> applet is just a frontend so you can steer it
<asac> give instructions what to do ... set configurations ... and provide secrets through user input
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: are you usig firefox-3.1? does it open homepage/show bookmarks?
<asac> also apps dont talk to the applet ... they talk to the daemon
<asac> so the applet is just another app
<asac> which has a bit more sophistication ;)
<gnomefreak> that makes sense
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I have mine to blanck
<BUGabundo> and no ubufox
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (1027.00 of 1024.00 MiB). Ask a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/ if you need more space.
<fta> ucd full, damn
<gnomefreak> ubufox is only extension that works however i dont think the blank screen is being caused by ubufox
 * gnomefreak only gets 2 gigs
<asac> fta: ucd?
<asac> chrome?
<asac> heh
<asac> i would really do that weekly ;)
<asac> its really huge
<asac> a single build probably takes all the space
<gnomefreak> it is ubufox
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> yep it sure is
<gnomefreak> still dont have bookmarks let me see if i can re-import them
<BUGabundo> LOL
<gnomefreak> importing works so i blame ubufox (sure asac doesnt want to here ubufox is borked)  :)
<asac> gnomefreak: in 3.1?
<asac> gnomefreak: are you running compiz?
<BUGabundo> asac: did you happen to get those too side bugs from the original fix?
<BUGabundo> the one that search box could not be resised?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes 3.1 no compiz never
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> let me go nag pitti
<gnomefreak> maybe ill go through feeds while im here. be back need a smoke
<asac> BUGabundo: dont know what you are talking about ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: when I reported back on the ubufox bug
<BUGabundo> saying that the lasted trunk build fixed the bookmarks & TBP bug
<BUGabundo> I also stated it added 2 new bugs
<BUGabundo> and it needed to be tested
<asac> BUGabundo: which bug?
<BUGabundo> the ubufox one, and tab mix plus
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> bug 273020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273020 in ubufox "i cant add icons to my Navigation Toolbar (dup-of: 281348)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281348 in ubufox "Firefox only shows default icons in toolbars with tabmixplus and ubufox installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281348
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/281348/comments/35
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 281348 in ubufox "Firefox only shows default icons in toolbars with tabmixplus and ubufox installed" [High,In progress]
<BUGabundo> I'm using it right now, and the bug seem to be fix on both 3.0 and 3.1. on a side note i found two new bugs:
<BUGabundo> * cant resize the search bar;
<BUGabundo> * some SSL sites fail to open (like launchpad)
<BUGabundo> a
<asac> BUGabundo: hose issues are 3.1 only?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> have to retest again
<BUGabundo> this is stuppid!
<BUGabundo> I'm getting that nag popup on FF
<BUGabundo> every time I open a new Window
<asac> BUGabundo: please be more specific
<asac> i cannot ask for details everytime you post something vaguely ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> this ff bumbs!
<asac> BUGabundo: want some more latest crack?
<asac> BUGabundo: take the https://edge.launchpad.net/~pythoneers/+archive/ppa and run a dist-upgrade
<asac> its basically the python2.6 transition
<asac> and once hte packages are uploaded you will automatically return to vanillla jaunty
<asac> so no risk ;) ... except for temporary breakage ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^ :)
<gnomefreak> temp breakage with internet is very hard to fix since you cant run dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to make coffee
<BUGabundo> asac: doestn that only messes python?
<BUGabundo> is NM in python?
<BUGabundo> but I want to keep gwibber
<BUGabundo> so no breakge now
<asac> k
<asac> BUGabundo: dont think it would break gwibber ;)
<asac> i am trying now ... will let you know
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> if then you need me to test more, sure fine
<BUGabundo> also I need to add the ~moz ppa to test font config
<BUGabundo> forgot that yesterday
<asac> hmmm internet is really slow
<BUGabundo> is it?
<fta> <asac> i would really do that weekly ;) <= why? i push that in a few seconds from a server
<BUGabundo> not here
<asac> fta: not sure ... arent the sources kept around for quite some time?
<fta> kept around?
<fta> my bot has a local cache so it's just a svn update, pack, merge, push
<asac> i dont say its a problem on your side
<fta> oh
<asac> i say that launchpad storage might be a bit offensive
<asac> i mean its really lots of crap in that tarball
<asac> everything duplicated all over the place
<fta> i guess they will complain if it becomes a problem
<fta> the packaging is ready to start dropping deps from the source tarball, but the build system is not
<asac> packaging is usually not a problem when the build system can do it
<asac> well ... at least build system is usually the harder part to fix
<jtv> ones current)
<fta> asac, can't we do something about ia32 nss in hardy, this is really becoming messy: http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/d3f6b7f4eadb43a3
<asac> fta: we can provide build packages outside the archive. the result should be compatible
<asac> with everything
<asac> hardy, fedora, ...
<fta> asac, I think i will create a lib32nss package for hardy onward, depending on ia32-libs. it will be empty for jaunty, but that will only help my ppa, not google :(
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/LinuxBuild64Bit  :(
<fta> bug 314739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314739 in ia32-libs "[jaunty/amd64] flash plugin no longer has any sound" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314739
<dtchen> fta: is luke's ppa 0.9.15-test3 working for you now?
<fta> dtchen, is there an update? > ppa1 ?
<fta> dtchen, i'm back in test2 but with the new alsa and it's far better.
<dtchen> dtchen: alsa -> alsa-lib?
<fta> yes
<dtchen> err, s/dtchen/fta/
<dtchen> interesting
<dtchen> we really should just try and get an FFe for it, then
<fta> re-upgrading to test3 ppa2
<fta> today, i got a few:
<fta> E: module-hal-detect.c: D-Bus error while parsing HAL data: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_29_noserial
<fta> E: module-hal-detect.c: D-Bus error while parsing HAL data: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_45e_29_noserial_if0
<fta> plenty of: W: asyncq.c: q overrun, queuing locally
<dtchen> but much better performance?
<fta> yes
<dtchen> if so, that's due to lennart's workarounds for snd_pcm_avail_*() being utterly broken in alsa-lib
<dtchen> the driver (alsa-kernel) side isn't any better :/
<fta> is there any activity on the driver side?
<dtchen> a little
<dtchen> much of the work is working out whether an alsa-lib workaround is feasible
<dtchen> is jaunty's alsa-lib (libasound2, ...) giving you poor performance with 0.9.15-test3~ppa2?
<dtchen> if so, i'll look at a possible FFe and mass-rebuild of the revdeps
<fta> i will try
<fta> boooh, lots of errors in ubuntu-docs
<dtchen> fta: thanks much. it'll help me prioritise audio stack effort for the next week.
<fta> dtchen, test3 and the new alsa are really better, i can almost play openarena under heavy i/o like i used to in intrepid (and before)
<fta> and the "crispy" sound is almost gone
<dtchen> fta: ok, so regardless of 0.9.1[45], new alsa-lib is definitely better?
<fta> dtchen, i don't know that yet. new alsa-lib is better in test[23] than old alsa-lib (still from luke's ppa) with test[12]
<dtchen> fta: right, that's because test2 and test3 both have a different error handling path if alsa-lib 1.0.19 is available at compile-time
<fta> dtchen, downgrading pa to jaunty's version
<dtchen> fta: thanks, you're a trooper
<fta> dtchen, hm, is it the same list of debs?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> remember the libpulsecore* change
<fta> yeah, guessed so. apt-get is not nice with multi-packages downgrade
<fta>   pulseaudio: Depends: libasound2-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<dtchen> probably need to downgrade libasound2-plugins if luke's ppa has a never version
<dtchen> s/never/newer/
<fta> dtchen, but if i do, it wants me to downgrade libasound2 too
<dtchen> fta: right
<dtchen> fta: i think you answered my question above with "new alsa-lib is better in test[23] than old alsa-lib (still from luke's ppa) with test[12]"
<dtchen> as long as "old alsa-lib" refers to 1.0.18
<fta> i'm afraid not, old alsa-lib referred to the alsa lib that was in luke's ppa (or yours) before test3
<dtchen> which version?
<dtchen> 1.0.18-1ubuntu7?
<fta> let me check my apt logs
<fta> dtchen, yes, libasound2 1.0.19-0ubuntu1~ppa1 far better than 1.0.18-1ubuntu7 with pulse 0.9.15~test2
<fta> but i can't easily downgrade pulse without alsalib to test 1.0.19 with the pulse in jaunty. sorry
<dtchen> fta: that's ok, that's the data point i needed to confirm.
<dtchen> luke and i will be considering an FFe for alsa-lib 1.0.19
<fta> excellent
<fta> jcastro, Title: gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_layout_get_empty_extents_at_index()
<fta> jcastro, that's one of the crashes i have, i can provide a full stack trace if needed
<fta> dtchen, E: rtpoll.c: Assertion 'usec <= ((pa_usec_t) 1000000ULL)*60ULL*60ULL' failed at pulsecore/rtpoll.c:548, function pa_rtpoll_set_timer_relative(). Aborting.
<dtchen> fta: interesting.
<dtchen> test3~ppa2, i presume?
<fta> yes
<dtchen> ok
<dtchen> i may have an alsa-lib workaround for you tomorrow
<fta> excellent
<dtchen> right now, i need to finish rebuilding my ~ and get back to pulseaudio/ubuntu and pulseaudio/timing
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-27
<fta> jcastro, Title: gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_layout_check_lines() <= while typing
<asac> @time New_York
<gnomefreak> asac: i held a post from debian to mailing list. it still shows up in the admin screen of mailing list. How did you get them out of the admin screen?
 * gnomefreak needs to find a way to use 3.1 as defualt browser. for some reason its using 3.0 as defualt
<gnomefreak> ah 3.1 was my fault :(
<gnomefreak> I need a timer that counts upwards instead of downwards. downwards == time set for 1 hour and it counts to 0  upwards set timer for 1 hour and it counts down to 0
<asac> gnomefreak: go to preferences -> preferred appli ations
<asac> select browser and use Custom: firefox-3.1
<asac> (i have firefox-3.2 there)
<gnomefreak> asac: i did i screwed that up and i fixed it
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: for the admin stuff on ML ... i didnt moderate anything yesterday
<asac> my flu is too hard
<asac> i hope this weekend will bring relief
 * gnomefreak sick too
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit im grabbing source and hoping that i can fix the latest source build failure but binaries build fine
<_sick> i'm using thunderbird 2 and looking for a way to backup my POP3 mail account before i switch to IMAP. Is there a way to backup my account in a way that i can easily browse my old mails whenever i need them ?
<_sick> is there a special channel for thunderbird where i could ask ?
<asac> _sick: try #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<_sick> thanks
<asac> _sick: i would say that backing up the pop mail folder should be enough ... but
<asac> it might not be that easily to browse afterwards
<asac> _sick: at best keep you popup account, setup imap; copy everything over
<asac> then wipe popup
<_sick> this would take lightyears to copy all my pop mails over to imap
<_sick> i think it would be a nice feature to be able to browse archived mailaccounts by File->Open->MyBackup.bak->Search old Contact->BeHappy... or is there an other common way ?
<_sick> mozbackup is nice, but not i you just need a short look into your old mails...
<asac> _sick: ah lightyear isnt much different than a year ;)
<asac> except that its measuring distance
<asac> j.k.
<asac> anyway. i dont know a good solution ;)
<asac> if you know let us know (especially if its a good extension)
<asac> bug  329061
<ubottu> Bug 329061 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/329061 is private
<BUGabundo> hi asac, guud afternoon
<asac> guud afternoon
 * asac goes for lunch/break ;)
<BUGabundo> at this hour asac?
<BUGabundo> you lunch *late*
<BUGabundo> Fri Feb 27 15:13:10 UTC 2009
<asac> i was blocked and waited for infos on a call
<asac> so now i have to run
<asac> because the call is in 45 min
<BUGabundo> go, run....
<jagadeesh> How do I hide read messages?
<BUGabundo> jagadeesh: using what?
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: I am using thunderbird
<BUGabundo> I don't use it, so I can't help much
<jagadeesh> BUGabundo: Any idea about how to get it in mutt
<BUGabundo> hidding read messages?
<BUGabundo> there is a script for it
<BUGabundo> I've seen it on a mutt fan page
<fta2> no need for scripts to do that with mutt
<fta2> l ~R
<fta2> l=limit ~r=read messages
<fta2> i meant "l !~R" of course
<fta2> jagadeesh, ^^
<jagadeesh> fta2: its working.thanks a lot
<BUGabundo> I guess its now embed by default then
<asac> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
 * BUGabundo founds the user group: Jaunty with 3.1 by default!!!
<asac> heh ;)
<asac> those guys should have listened what happened when we released hardy with 3.0b5
<asac> thats far too much ground for fud stories
<asac> s/ground/soil/
<asac> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<asac> too bad
<asac> @time
<asac> if that would work it would be less annoying to test a ping ;)
<asac> @now
<asac> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<asac> nah
<asac> !gimmetimeyoubastard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> i guess that was a different bot
<asac> only gnomefreak would know i guess
<BUGabundo> Fri Feb 27 17:12:04 WET 2009
<BUGabundo> asac: I was here when hardy got a "beta" version
<BUGabundo> I was FOR it... not against
<BUGabundo> it got fixed on the next milestone upgrade
<BUGabundo> gotta to go
<BUGabundo> job interview in 1h
<asac> bug 191889
<asac> what a mess ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191889 in pidgin "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191889
<asac> "BRAVO! Firefox is my new nominee for a Darwin award.
<asac> I have this thing called a kiosk with a web-app in the background of the box. It has no network connectivity - it doesn't need to, there is this strange thing on Linux since like 1970 called loopback (for the Firefox developers, this can be found at http://127.0.0.1).
<asac> "
<asac> "I filed bug for FF lacking way to defeat off line mode, several months ago.
<asac> People refused to see that most users might never use or need off line mode.
<asac> People refused to change FF behavior to avoid users switching to browser with
<asac> less vexing behavior. Finally they combined my bug with bug blaming other
<asac> programs for FF being off line."
<asac> lol
<asac> its really hard to imagine how it is if you are an ordinary user ending up in such a bug ;)
<asac> maybe the first bug you filed ;)
<marquinos> Hi!
<marquinos> Hi asac / asac_ Are you here? :)
<fta> asac, xulrunner-1.9 now depends on libpython2.6??
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-02-28
<DaddyLonglegs> Hey guys. Could one of you help me figure out why I cannot bring applets to work on mozilla firefox 3 in kubuntu 8.10?
<fta2> asac, n-m crashed after a reboot, and my SIM is fried now
<BUGabundo> fta: didn't get any daily build today
<BUGabundo> for FF
<BUGabundo> and yesterdays is a mess
<BUGabundo> is it being caused by the python migration?
<BUGabundo> fta: ping
<BUGabundo> humm I guess he is not here! only the bot
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/124377/  rings a bell?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-03-01
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.0 intrepid
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 864 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<gnomefreak> bug 115112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 115112 in firefox "Missing man page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115112
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon everyone! who is your Sunday going?
<gnomefreak> anyone know if m-d is borked? it seems like its corup the source? i cant type today
<gnomefreak> if i build source with -S -sa it fails with " ignoring bleh bleh" the binaries build fine before or after building the source. since i do it right after grabbing tarball it cant be anything on this end
<gnomefreak> most are warnings but there is alot if errors pretty much same error
 * gnomefreak trying dbuild
<gnomefreak> still fucks up why the fuck is it ignoring deletion of file ....
<gnomefreak> why only during source  build :(
<gnomefreak> it didnt fail this time
<gnomefreak> yea i have upload :) ok im gone im gonna build binaries
<gnomefreak> it has to be the source tarball
<gnomefreak> they are all mozilla/mozilla/........
<gnomefreak> so either m-d is doing it or the upstream source is messed up
<gnomefreak> ls ../
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ok im logging this build i will post it tomorrow if it fails
<gnomefreak> oh and there is no way in hell im going to try to patch these fucking files/dirs.
<gnomefreak> q
<fta2> asac, n-m is a real pain. i have to plug / unplug my usb key several times to have it in the list, then, 9 out of 10 times, it refuses to connect (forcing me to reboot) or it "locks" the SIM (forcing me to use windows to unlock it)
<BUGabundo> that was fixed for me
<BUGabundo> but I have a blocker
<BUGabundo> confirmed by another user
<BUGabundo> unpluging the dongle, and pluging back will not Connect
<BUGabundo> unless /etc/init.d/Networkmanager restart
<BUGabundo> tried using the disable on NM applet
<BUGabundo> didn't work
<BUGabundo> we can't expect users to use the cli to restart NM
<BUGabundo> bug 332706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332706 in network-manager "NM requires /etc/init.d/networking restart to make 3G work, after un/plug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332706
<fta2> yes, once i disconnect a successful session, no way to reconnect. only reboot helps
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> and recently the Disconnect doesn't work
<BUGabundo> haven't filed that
<BUGabundo> is asac around?
<fta2> no idea
<BUGabundo> fta no need to reboot
<BUGabundo> just restart NM
<fta2> maybe he's still sick
<fta2> BUGabundo, nope, doesn't work
<BUGabundo> hope he get better
<BUGabundo> sure it does
<BUGabundo> 3 uses on +1 use it
<fta2> trust me, i tried
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> next try please try this if you can
<BUGabundo> before plugin the dongle
<fta2> it worked 3 weeks ago when I last use my 3G dongle
<BUGabundo> got to the applet and disable networking
<BUGabundo> then plug the dongle
<BUGabundo> wait a few sec
<BUGabundo> and then enable networking on the applet
<fta2> tried that too, nada
<BUGabundo> works for me
<BUGabundo> but it aint all that great
<BUGabundo> maybe your device is stranger
<fta2> i'm not fully up-to-date, i'm probably 3 to 4 days late
<BUGabundo> I need to turn of the network to disconnect the dongle
<BUGabundo> since "Disconect" doesn't work
<BUGabundo> for a week now
<BUGabundo> updated up to 1h ago
<fta2> here, disconnect works fine
<BUGabundo> older NM?
<fta2> i won't upgrade now, i'm in the train
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.7.1~rc1+20090220-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> losing would be bad!
<BUGabundo> can you check your version?
<fta2> same as yours
<BUGabundo> network-manager-pptp:  Installed: 0.7.1~20090213+bzr15-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> ppp:  Installed: 2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2
<fta2> i don't have the pptp thing, whatever it is
<fta2> same ppp
<BUGabundo> guess we will have to wait for asac to recover
<BUGabundo> to help us debug
<BUGabundo> then I'll file the Disconect one!
<fta2> i really need to sort this SIM lock issue. i can't easily have access to a windows box, and i don't want to
<BUGabundo> it aint as bad as the non working
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> removing the PIN?
<fta2> no
<BUGabundo> just use it on a phone
<fta2> the sim is not really locked, it's fine in XP and in my phone.
<BUGabundo> so NM as a wrong PIN saved?
<fta2> but it's unusable in ubuntu, until i connect it at least once in xp
<fta2> nope, the pin is correct
<BUGabundo> 1st time I eared that
<BUGabundo> but on Friday you tested with one older CDMA modem and NM failed to connect
<fta2> but it's 100% reproducible here
<BUGabundo> while most recent ones works fine here
<BUGabundo> wifi on the other hand.....
<fta2> me?
<BUGabundo> suck
<BUGabundo> you ?
<fta2> i did no such thing last friday..
<BUGabundo> me ... I did
<fta2> oh
<BUGabundo> at hacklab
<BUGabundo> a guy was having trouble with his modem,
<BUGabundo> only worked on OSX, but not on the dualboot Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> so I tried it, and it also failed
<fta2> ok ok.. asac is not here, i will disconnect, it costs me an arm with this SIM, and the other one is kind of locked as described above. See you in ~2h from home.
<BUGabundo> cu
<fta2> ++
<BUGabundo> [reed]: fta ping
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> need to track a change to ff 3.1 on the daily
<BUGabundo> this week
<BUGabundo> friday or thurday
<BUGabundo> something from 3.2 tree was ported to 3.1
<BUGabundo> and changed something in the core
<BUGabundo> one of my addons stopped working properly on 3.1 and started to be like it is on 3.2
<BUGabundo> 3.2 always behave like that
<BUGabundo> i emailed the dev, and he is scrathing his head... no idea what the change was, but also noticed it this week
<BUGabundo> fta: do u think u can help?
<fta> ask [reed], or dig into http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/summary
<fta> or in http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-1.9.1/ if it's 1.9.1 too
<BUGabundo> any idea when [reed] will be online?
<BUGabundo> is there a quick way to see what was backported from the 3.2 tree?
<fta> not real "quick" way
<fta> no
<fta> if you have rev-ids, that would help
<fta> you can use the dailies to shorten the interval
<fta> you can also use hourlies: http://hourly-archive.localgho.st/linux.html
<BUGabundo> i have apt changes
<BUGabundo> does it help?
<fta> if you are certain that one version is fine, and the next is not, 100% reproducible, the two versions would sure help
<BUGabundo> wend it was OK
<BUGabundo> so at least tuesday daily
<BUGabundo> then yesterday i did not get any daily (python bindings?)
<BUGabundo> and today i got an update... i tried to install the new beta addon and it got worse
<fta> BUGabundo, i see a lot of dents saying that gwibber is broken in jaunty, it's not for me. is it for you?
<BUGabundo> tested 3.2... no good, emailed dev
<BUGabundo> yes it is
<BUGabundo> some how UM removed it
<BUGabundo> 'cause of python bindings
<BUGabundo>   gwibber: Depends: python-webkitgtk but it is not going to be installed
<fta> oh, ok. I kept my python on hold as it wants to remove too much stuff
<BUGabundo> i dont rememer removing anyting
<BUGabundo> i always make sure UM doesnt do anything so stupid
<BUGabundo> no idea how i messed this one
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   calibre calibre-bin deluge deluge-common deluge-core deluge-torrent displayconfig-gtk gdesklets guidance-backends gwibber miro python-4suite-xml
<fta>   python-at-spi python-libtorrent python-webkitgtk python-xml serpentine
<BUGabundo> or maybe it was, because i installed the python from pythoneers PPA
<BUGabundo> displayconfig-gtk  is DEAD
<BUGabundo> feel free to remove it
<BUGabundo> python-webkitgtk is on hold! it wont be built any time soon
<BUGabundo> according to some dev i talked today on #u-devel
<fta> yep, but i need the other ones so i prefer waiting.
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> restarting 3G modem
<BUGabundo> it stuck on 2G
<BUGabundo1> fta: I track down what changed !!!!
<BUGabundo1> it was the ZOOM
<BUGabundo1> new profile in firefox, and ctrl+scroll no longer works!
<BUGabundo1> the addon I mentioned is NoSquint
<BUGabundo1> a zoom addon!
<BUGabundo1> now to find the change in the logs
<BUGabundo> fta: hum
<BUGabundo> so anything I can do to help narrow the search?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-01
<ddecator> i'm guessing the ubuntuzilla repo isn't officially supported by the mozilla team?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<micahg> ddecator: it's not a repo AFAIK
<micahg> oh, I guess it is
<ddecator> micahg, that's how a bug reporter referred to it...i noticed that it has its on bts on sourceforge, so i figured there wasn't a real connection
<micahg> ddecator: nm, it is, but we don't support it
<ddecator> micahg, so i'm guessing a bug report for a version of firefox from that repo is invalid and should be reported on the ubuntuzilla bts instead, or the person should use the official -stable ppa, yes?
<micahg> yes, use the note about official software
<ddecator> good deal
<ddecator> one more ?
<ddecator> micahg, is the latest update for ff 3.6 going to be pushed to the -stable ppa for karmic?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<micahg> oh, the cookie accept thingy?
<ddecator> micahg, yup
<micahg> k, I'll push now
<ddecator> micahg, thanks =)
<micahg> ddecator: done
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, now i can close those two reports
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rn|ng
<lantizia> Hey I normally use Ubuntuzilla to get the latest FX and TB, but I stopped and swapped to the firefox-stable PPA especially since an amd64 version is available
<lantizia> Any chance of a thunderbird-stable PPA so I can stop using Ubuntuzill altogether?
<lantizia> Or someone else I can get the latest stable (and TB branded) packages Thunderbird?
<lantizia> *packaged
<BUGabundo_remote> why branded?
<lantizia> it helps me sleep at night
<mahfouz> fx 3.7 from daily build not working atm
<mahfouz> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.3a2pre and 1.9.3a2pre.
<mahfouz> strange error message :)
<asac> mahfouz: guess xulrunner didnt get build and hence you dont have a xulrunner-1.9.3 that is appropriate
<mahfouz> i have 1.9.3 installed
<mahfouz> 1.9.3~a3~hg20100301r38798+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<asac> sure ... my guess is just that its too old
<asac> hmm
<asac> seems not ;)
<mahfouz> just installed from daily build
<mahfouz> I upgraded to lucid 2 days ago
<mahfouz> today installed fx 3.7 and then this
<mahfouz> could never start 3.7
<asac> mahfouz: what is firefox-3.7 package version?
<mahfouz> 3.6 works fine from daily build
<mahfouz> 3.7~a2~hg20100227r38786+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<asac> mahfouz: yeah. so that is outdated it seems
<asac> most likely it fails to build atm
<mahfouz> ah ok
<mahfouz> I'll try later
<asac> yeah seems to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> Applying patch bzXXX_moz_app_name_inconsistencies.patch
<asac> patching file browser/installer/package-manifest.in
<asac> Hunk #1 FAILED at 66.
<asac> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file browser/installer/package-manifest.in
<asac> Patch bzXXX_moz_app_name_inconsistencies.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<asac> so yeah. someone needs to rebase that patch
<asac> Thunderbird 2.0.0.24 build1 - tagging started
<asac> fta: dont disable nmt please just because folks complain ...
<asac> ok scratch that
<BUGabundo_remote> asac: LLOOOOOOOLL
<BUGabundo_remote> make up your mind!
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<fta> asac, ???
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: I didn't get him either
<asac> fta: all fine ... got confused by pmsgs i got
<LLStarks> micahg, 3.7 is broken.
<LLStarks> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.3a2pre and 1.9.3a2pre.
<micahg> LLStarks: k
<micahg> LLStarks: I have to fix 3.7 anyways
<LLStarks> hah
<micahg> LLStarks: which version are you running
<micahg> LLStarks: daily broke last night
<LLStarks> that one.
<ddecator> anyone know what a "compatible GRE" is for firefox? the version numbers seem to match up with xulrunner...
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, it got tagged last night...that seems to happen when we get in between versions
<ddecator> micahg, i didn't see anything on lp about it...but it should get fixed with an update soon? 3.6.2 still works for me, just not 3.7
<LLStarks> and 3.6 still lacks cairo.
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, xulrunner1.9.3 is ahead of ff3.7 which causes the issue, maybe I'll add a check on that
<ddecator> micahg, ah, i see. thanks
<micahg> ddecator: it'll be fixed tonight
<micahg> at least the build...idk about the check
<ddecator> micahg, good deal. i didn't realize how different i had 3.6.2 setup compared to my 3.7, so it'll be nice if i don't have to go through and reconfig my 3.6.2 install haha
<micahg> ddecator: if you have the old xulrunner-1.9.3~a2 package in your apt-cache you could downgrade
<ddecator> i just cleared my cache yesterday, but i can check...
<ddecator> nope, i only have an a3 package now...oh well
<micahg> ddecator: amd64 or i386?
<ddecator> amd64
<micahg> ddecator: karmic or lucid?
<ddecator> karmic...do you have a link to the a2 package or something?
<micahg> ddecator: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1534930
<ddecator> micahg, perfect! now i can get to work on getting back to some of my bugmail...
<maxb> What exactly does the firefox-gnome-support package do? It appears to contain no files barring the changelog.
<micahg> maxb: which release?
<micahg> or rather, which source?
<maxb> I'm looking at current lucid at the moment
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> that doesn't seem right...
<micahg> maxb, to install the dependencies
<micahg> package is empty
<maxb> ah, I see
<micahg> maxb: it's actually in the changelog for 3.6 initial release
<maxb> oops :-) Sorry
<micahg> maxb: np, just pointing you there if you wanted to know more :)
<edakiri> is I'm missing a key for apt, it seems to be for mozilla team.  How do I get it? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE
<micahg> edakiri: PPA page has instructions
<edakiri> I do have a key for mozilla team, but it is CE49EC21
<lantizia> Lo, I normally use Ubuntuzilla for the latest FX and TB, but now I use the firefox-stable PPA especially since it's 64-bit too... any change of a thunderbird-stable PPA?  Or someone else I can get the latest stable (and mozilla branded) packaged Thunderbird 3?
<micahg> lantizia: yes
<edakiri> I followed the instructions and it installed the aformentioned key but not the missing key.
<micahg> edakiri: which PPA?
<lantizia> micahg, wow quick answer... what do I need to know?
<micahg> lantizia: idk, I have to find out when I can publish it :)
<edakiri> Perhaps the daily PPA?  I have both mozilla team PPAs.
<micahg> edakiri: daily PPA is different
<lantizia> micahg, so you have a TB 3.0.2 amd64 build (thunderbird branded) in .deb format?
<micahg> lantizia: not yet, soon
<lantizia> so a thunderbird-stable PPA is to be expected then?
<micahg> lantizia: yes, probably before Lucid is released, but don't quote m
<micahg> *me
<lantizia> micahg, so for now (if I don't want it shredder branded) my only choice is the 32-bit ubuntuzilla or .tar.gz versions?
<micahg> lantizia: I suppose, Lucid has 64 bit 3.0.1
<lantizia> Ah... how handy, I'll steal that then :)
<lantizia> it'll update when the thunderbird-stable PPA goes live anyway
<lantizia> good idea!
<micahg> edakiri: check the key on the mozilla daily PPA homepage
<lantizia> micahg, I take it the "firefox-stable" PPA doesn't just exist to shut up Jaunty/Karmic users who want 3.6... it'll be a permanent offering that will always have the up to date (and mozilla branded) version?
<lantizia> i.e. it's something you can rely on
<micahg> lantizia: we'll try :)
<micahg> yes, that's the goal
<lantizia> ok just checking :)
<micahg> we hope to have a relatively latest stable in all stable releases soon
<lantizia> cuz obviously mozilla daily builds have existed for a while now
<micahg> but this should be ahead of that as there is more QA required for archive entry
<lantizia> will the versions in the PPA be affected by canonical decisions? (like the Yahoo! search change)
<micahg> lantizia: already should be :)
<lantizia> right, so in effect you're presenting the PPA versions to Mozilla for approval - and then re-using those packages in the distros
<micahg> lantizia: no
<lantizia> rather than waiting for the next distro to ask for approval
<micahg> we get approval when needed/as necessary
<lantizia> do this must have more than doubled the need to speak with Mozilla about approving your branded versions?
<lantizia> *so
<micahg> PPA is a way for people to get the latest stable a little faster than archive
<micahg> they're the exact same packages
<lantizia> right so what I said in the begining was right :)
<lantizia> make them for PPA use as and when Mozilla releases a new version - reuse those packages in the main repository
<micahg> lantizia: no, the mozilla-security PPA is for that purpose
<lantizia> lol confusion
 * micahg is starting to get confused...
<lantizia> my understanding was each time you release a binary build of firefox you send a copy to mozilla first to get their blessing
<micahg> lantizia: no
<lantizia> so having this PPA that gives out branded versions... must more than double that contact with mozilla
<lantizia> ok
<lantizia> so if you don't need approval... then why bother having the daily builds unbranded?
<micahg> lantizia: they approve the conventions we use in teh pacakges, dailies are unbranded
<micahg> dailies upstream are unbranded
<lantizia> right so the conventions for making the stable PPA versions and those in the main repository are the same - thus they can be branded
<micahg> lantizia: right
<lantizia> conventions used for the dailies are not always the same, thus safer to be unbranded
<micahg> lantizia: dailies aren't branded by mozilla AFAIK
<lantizia> they arn't
<lantizia> micahg, ok so say if I use whatever "conventions" that mozilla have blessed canonical to use ... can I build myself a 64bit .deb version?
<lantizia> or thunderbird
<micahg> lantizia: no
<lantizia> because I'm not canonical?
<micahg> not in a PPA
<micahg> the branding is licensed
<lantizia> right, with a fee?
<micahg> no, but you need permission to use it AFAIK
<lantizia> right
<lantizia> well this lucid thunderbird seems to depend on libasound2 (>> 1.0.22) for some stupid reason
<lantizia> probably not needed, but having .deb installed manually is sticky enough - resolving all it's dependencies could be a headache
<micahg> lantizia: xulrunner-1.9.1 requires it
<lantizia> I already have xultunner-1.9.1 1.9.1.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.10
<micahg> lantizia: yes, but tb has it's own copy
<micahg> s/it's/its
<micahg> lantizia: i don't think there's a strict version requirement, so if you have libasound2, you can force it
<ccheney> asac: it seems that the GtkIconInfo stuff is needed by GtkEntry which is used by several parts of epiphany
<ccheney> lib/widgets/ephy-search-entry.c lib/widgets/ephy-location-entry.c src/ephy-window.c
<ccheney> asac: i guess if i can get rid of the gtk_entry_* calls i could bypass needing that
 * ccheney will see if he can compare what was done in old epiphany to see if it is possible to copy old code in place of then stuff using gtk_entry
<ccheney> ugh rewritten
<ccheney> ephy-location-entry.c is particularly fun, heh
<ccheney> whole thing appears to be rewritten to use new api
<ccheney> epiphany api is slightly different for that part but not too bad it seems
<ccheney> ugh it is worse than i thought inside though :-
<ccheney> \
<ccheney> apparently this icon stuff in gtk came from epiphany or looks like it did
<ccheney> hmm so it seems i need to copy ephy-icon-entry from old version to new one, then copy those two other files over and fix them up to match the new api inside epiphany
<ccheney> that might be enough to get away from the gtk_entry part
<ccheney> grr it looks like some of what they changed was to just make diff's harder
<ccheney> they reordered the structs in a header file for apparently no reason at all
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-02
<BUGabundo> fta: heads up: latest daily of gwibber is dead. kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386650/
<ddecator> huh, it's working for me
<BUGabundo> ddecator: upgrade :D
<ddecator> BUGabundo, i just did a dist-upgrade and it didn't show up, but i just might not be able to access it yet
<BUGabundo> lucid?
<BUGabundo> don't do dist upgrades
<BUGabundo> those are evil
<BUGabundo> instead do $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ddecator> karmic
<crimsun> kenvandine: I proposed a fairly trivial merge for lp:gwibber, but I don't think you're subscribed (sorry): https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun/gwibber/fix_comment_hig_compliance/+merge/20189
<BUGabundo_remote> bom d|a
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: kenvandine: latest gwibber trunk http://paste.ubuntu.com/386841/
<Trouble> I've just updated to firefox_3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu5~mfs~karmic1, re-started Firefox and suddenly I'm feeling a performance increase and seeing Firefox (and Xorg) using less CPU! :-D
<Trouble> My laptop is now a lot perkier :-p
<asac> cool ;)
<asac> and yes ...fffox 3.6 is better ;)
<Trouble> I should have said I updated from firefox 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu4~mfs~karmic1 ;-)
<Trouble> My laptop has been practically flying since updating!
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I was here a month ago with a problem with dom.ipc.plugins.enabled=true
<Milos_SD> with that option set on true, Firefox 3.7 would freez on every page that has flash
<Milos_SD> what will that be resolved?
<sindhudweep> asac: you there?
<gnomefreak> it looks like tb3 PPA is back
<gnomefreak> has anyone looked at seamonkey2  yet?
<Trouble> Where's the TB3 PPA gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> Trouble: its the daily PPA but tb3 is in Lucid already
<gnomefreak> Trouble: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main  << sources entry
<gnomefreak> or karmicjaunty ect...
<gnomefreak> s/karmicjaunty/karmic jaunty
<gnomefreak> Trouble: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa for an overview
<gnomefreak> micahg: hi
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> micahg: i hought we were no longer using tb3 daily PPA
<Trouble> gnomefreak: I thought you meant a "stable" PPA (like for Firefox), but I see the dailies for TB 3.0.3 have stopped now we're up to 3.1, so that gives me an opportunity to update my TB to a stable version on Karmic, so thanks anyway :)
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's there
<micahg> brb
<gnomefreak> Trouble: we are not using 3.1 for a while
<gnomefreak> sorry we are not using ff-3.1 any longer now the package will be just "firefox"
<gnomefreak> same with thunderbird IIRC
 * gnomefreak not sure if the trasnition has been pushed to <lucid
<Trouble> I'm using 3.6 from the firefox-stable PPA :-p
<gnomefreak> Trouble: for karmic?
<Trouble> yea
<gnomefreak> Trouble: once its updated it will no longer carry a version #
<Trouble> That sounds good to me
<gnomefreak> that is why the firefox-stable PPA
<micahg> Trouble: dailies haven't stopped...amd64 is broke...I'll fix tonight
<micahg> tb3.1 is broke as well
<gnomefreak> micahg: transitioning firefox to <lucid?
<micahg> gnomefreak: later
<Trouble> Hehe it's all good. I'm not interested in 3.1 yet, and my amd64 machine is currently down leaving me with this i386 laptop :-p
<micahg> mozilla might actually release a 3.0.19...
<Trouble> Initially I was just referring to the fact that there is a firefox-stable PPA for 3.6, but not a thunderbird-stable PPA for stable releases of 3.0.x. I thought gnomefreak was saying there was a thunderbird-stable PPA ;-)
<gnomefreak> Trouble: nope sorry
<Trouble> Never had any real problems using the 3.0.x nightlies tho :)
<micahg> Trouble: 3.0.x wasn't so stable yet :) 3.0.3 is though...I also have to check the backlog of bugs to make sure we don't have any issues yet
<Trouble> I'm gunna update from 3.0.2pre (20100131) to the 3.0.3 in the PPA
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> when did the daily switch..I must have missed that
<micahg> fta: you switched the thunderbird daily to the unversioned package?
<micahg> asac: around?
<gnomefreak> i havent seen him yet
<gnomefreak> micahg: have you heard anything on SM2/sunbird-lightning 1 ?
<fta> micahg, asac: if you want a stable ppa for moz stuff, drobotik can maintain it automatically. you can add something similar to what i've done for the chromium channels, i.e. I pass CHANNEL={beta,dev,stable} to get-orig-source via the pocket conf file
<fta> (i lack both time and motivation to do it myself) :P
<micahg> gnomefreak: heard?
<micahg> fta: that's ok, although I might use the bot to update a stable ppa
<gnomefreak> micahg: are either ready for Lucid
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<micahg> fta: so is tb3.head abandoned now?
<fta> micahg, 3.0, yes
<micahg> fta: k, I'll update the branches so tb.head is lp:thunderbird/3.0
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok thanks
<BUGabundo_remote> fta: you made chromium too good
<BUGabundo_remote> it won't die
<BUGabundo_remote> not even with pkill chromium-b
<BUGabundo_remote> not even with pkill *-9* chromium-b
<BUGabundo_remote> I got a window stuck, and can't get rid of it :\
<fta> lol
<fta> BUGabundo_remote, what is the pid state? Z? D?
<fta> micahg, the desktop file of 3.6 in the ppa still mention beta
<fta> +s
<micahg> fta: k, I'll update
<micahg> fta, you think changing it to Firefox 3.6 is sufficient?
<fta> micahg, iirc, asac wants the ppa to remain namoroka, not firefox (i don't really like it but i won't fight for it)
<micahg> fta: just the comment where it said beta, not the title
<fta> yep
<micahg> hmm, maybe it should say Firefox Daily Buily?
<fta> micahg, change it to "Firefox pre-release" or something
<fta> as the release notes point to http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/prerelease.html
<fta> i meant, the comment, not the title
<micahg> right
 * gnomefreak gone for a while
<fta> wooww.. 3.6 is really slow for <canvas>
<micahg> fta: fixed
<fta> or js in general
<micahg> fta: was the original fennec code all in mobile-browser?
<fta> i don't remember
<fta> hm.. i no longer have the branch locally :p
<micahg> fta: k, I'll try it like it is first
<mahfouz> I filed a bug today about 3.7 concerning crashes: is it normal that 3.7 freezes
<mahfouz> or is it just me?
<mahfouz> I'm not sure what the problem is, could be flash
<BUGabundo_remote> mahfouz: prob process separation stuff
<BUGabundo_remote> if you turn that off, it will work maravelous
<mahfouz> how can i turn it off?
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm stump we can't get mozilla to branch alpha2
<BUGabundo_remote> so I can't use my addons :(
<BUGabundo_remote> mahfouz: http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/
<BUGabundo_remote> [reed]: http://www.oxymoronical.com/web/firefox/nightly#comment-41247  ?
<BUGabundo_remote> what is there missing ?
<mahfouz> i thought the point of separation is that firefox does not crash :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
<BUGabundo_remote> irony isn't it mahfouz
<mahfouz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=535612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 535612 in Plug-ins "[OOPP][Linux] Some Flash objects (e.g. Homestar Runner, Youtube) don't receive clicks, with Compiz effects & 'dom.ipc.plugins.enabled' turned on" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mahfouz> this is reportedly fixed
<mahfouz> but I still have a flash issue
<mahfouz> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2010-01-27/multi-process-plugins-on-by-default/#comment-430177
<mahfouz> I guess this is my issue, comment 430177
<micahg> mahfouz: anyhone answer your question?
<mahfouz> micahg, well I guess it's an issue with the new dom.ipc
<mahfouz> maybe I shld file on mozilla but I don't have an account there yet
<mahfouz> micahg, can you run 3.7 with dom.ipc.plugins.enabled?
<micahg> mahfouz: don't have time to test now....if this the flash issue with clicks?
<micahg> *is
<mahfouz> well, it just freezes during loading the page
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/530604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530604 in firefox-3.5 "firefox 3.7 freezes" [Undecided,New]
<mahfouz> ** (firefox-3.7:14282): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<micahg> ah, yeah, that was already filed I thought
<micahg> mahfouz: does it work with the upstream build?
<mahfouz> hmm, have to download
<mahfouz> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<mahfouz> I try this one
<micahg> k
<mahfouz> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/bkoenig/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/bkoenig/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]
<mahfouz> I don't have flash in upstream build, so I get no freezes
<gnomefreak> every time i read all my lucid changes list email i get mostly kde libs :( when i go through fast (normal) i never see any  :(
<mahfouz> gnomefreak, then don't read at all
<micahg> mahfouz: try this one: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.7a3pre.en-US.linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
 * gnomefreak still not sure why they dont upload as 1
<gnomefreak> micahg: 3.7 is still extreamly slow here with/without flash
<gnomefreak> but its been like that a while
<mahfouz> was it the bits, I have 64bit atm, but x86_64 didn't run
<micahg> gnomefreak: I have a feeling that we're not installing something
<mahfouz> ok, this download runs for me
<gnomefreak> micahg: what could we be missing? wouldnt it FTBFS if we were not installing something?
<micahg> gnomefreak: idk, not necessarily
 * gnomefreak thought it would be noticable or failure during dh_* at the end of build
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, we just found something missing in ff3.6
<gnomefreak> ah
<mahfouz> wow, the upstream build of 3.7 rocks
<micahg> I just haven't had time to look into 3.7 yet
<mahfouz> flash and everything is fine
<micahg> mahfouz: w/flash?  64 bit?
<gnomefreak> how do i find all bugs ive commented on in mozilla bug tracker
<micahg> gnomefreak: advanced search maybe
<mahfouz> flash 64 bit and with ipc.plugins.enabled "true"
<mahfouz> everything fine
<micahg> mahfouz: k, so we need to investigate here more
<mahfouz> did you see the errors, I posted on the bug report?
<micahg> mahfouz: not yet, unfortunately, not a priority as we still need to get a few things in lucid
<gnomefreak> ill look after email but im looking for the tb3 customize tool bar.
<mahfouz> np, just wanted to let you know
<mahfouz> ** (firefox-3.7:14282): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 14
<mahfouz> ** (firefox-3.7:14282): WARNING **: Serious fd usage error 12
<micahg> mahfouz: thanks, feel free to poke me after beta 1
<mahfouz> just those two errors, do you know what they mean?
<gnomefreak> we still didnt package 64bit flash or did we
<micahg> mahfouz: no, but it's been reported already I think
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's not released yet
<mahfouz> ah, ok
<gnomefreak> i didnt think adobe ever released stable builds
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, they do
<micahg> gnomefreak: it's supposed to be in a release after 10.1
<gnomefreak> everyone is going to want it for <=Lucid and backporting flash has been a problem as far as i tried.
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you have time to do seamonkey 2?
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, the main problem was that it wasn't ready IIRC
<gnomefreak> micahg: its too much of a mess for me to touch it. we have to add all packages that was removed and not sure if script for source is still there or if he added it to debian/rules
<fta> http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/03/firefox-may-never-hit-25-percent-market-share.ars
<micahg> gnomefreak: ok, I'll have to try to squeeze it in the next 2 weeks then
<gnomefreak> files were also removed and same with nobinonly
<micahg> I'm working on prism and fennec now
<gnomefreak> if i can figure out how to fix sunbird to grab 1.0b1 since as of now it will only grab stable release
<micahg> gnomefreak: don't we need thunderbird-dev first?
<gnomefreak> i had tried using tb3 stuff but it didnt work. this was for 0.9 pre release
<mahfouz> micahg, btw, it's definitely the ipc.plugins stuff, daily build ppa version works fine also if I disable ipc
<micahg> mahfouz: ok, we're probably not installing something
<gnomefreak> we dont have t*-dev package?
<micahg> gnomefreak: not for TB3 yet
<gnomefreak> oh ok than it can wait for that. its not really a priority for Lucid. it can always get to a PPA. I should have more time for lucid+1
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, enigmail is broke in lucid, so it's kinda a priority...
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes it is, however enigmail is still a mess of crap. im not sure why it is the way it is.
<micahg> gnomefreak: 1.0 was released and it should be fine
 * gnomefreak has been using upstream dev. enigmail
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok i will try it in a bit
<micahg> gnomefreak: it should probably be similar to xul-191-dev
<gnomefreak> micahg: you mean engimail?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, tb-dev
<micahg> gnomefreak: you need tb-dev for enigmail
<gnomefreak> micahg: we need it for xul-192-dev no?
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> i thought 192 was for tb3
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, 191
<micahg> 3.1 is 192
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> micahg: do you recall what the problem was for 3.1?
<micahg> gnomefreak: after the branding landed, the build broke
<micahg> I never had time to fix
<micahg> and beta 1 is next week
<gnomefreak> IIRC we have a branding patch, shouldnt that be the only change except maybe the *.desktop
<micahg> no, that wasn't it
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> that would have been too easy ;)
<micahg> well, actually, it might have had something to do w/the branding patch..
<micahg> yeah, something was missing
<micahg> and right now comm-central has tb31 and tb32
<gnomefreak> there is a tb32 already. although they should be same base code ATM
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I think sm21 and tb32 are the same
<gnomefreak> sm2.1 is pretty much sm2.0 AFAIR
<gnomefreak> was may not be now
<micahg> well, only 2 bugs targeted for 3.2 ATM
<micahg> well, idk, but sm21 and tb32 should be on 193
<micahg> sm21 already has 107 bugs targetted with about half fixed
<gnomefreak> they always start next release with stable code to start with. i had asked in IRC mozilla.org servers dont recall who i spoke to but he is main dev for sm
<gnomefreak> at least that was when devscripts was grabbing 2.1 source rather than 2.0
<micahg> gnomefreak: my guess is by now they've diverged...sm20 has had 4 releases
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah by now they have have
<gnomefreak> - one have
<gnomefreak> !info firefox hardy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.18+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 65 kB, installed size 120 kB
<gnomefreak> just my luck gwibber doesnt start
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: if you are around do you have a sec about gwibber not starting. more so a way to debug daily version
<gnomefreak> i guess i just did :)
<kenvandine> gnomefreak, not a gwibber bug :)
<kenvandine> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/530716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530716 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch starts, but applications can't access it" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> they are working on a fix asap
<gnomefreak> kenvandine: thanks i didnt see that one
<gnomefreak> missed it since i was looking for gwibber bug
<kenvandine> :)
<gnomefreak> maybe its just me but it seems like desktopcouch is broken more than not
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: got the id for that couch bug ?
<BUGabundo> gwibber service is stuck at 100% when ever it starts
<kenvandine> bug 530716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530716 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch starts, but applications can't access it" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530716
<kenvandine> we might have a fix
<kenvandine> i need to reboot to test it for sure
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> asac: I know of a NM bug that can't remember hidden SSIDs?
<BUGabundo> I'm getting bashed on twitter
<asac> BUGabundo: for what?
<BUGabundo> and Ubuntu may loose an entire faculty,
<BUGabundo> cause they can't get it to work with 9.10
<BUGabundo> asac: wifi, of course
<BUGabundo> trying to get him on IRC or a bug report
<BUGabundo> we are talking about one of the biggest faculties in portugal
<BUGabundo> and they have all PCs with dualboot
<BUGabundo> and provide users with their own remake of Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> the guy incharge his making the new semester version
<BUGabundo> and has several nasty bugs, some of them with keychain and one with NM
<BUGabundo> they use wpa2 enterprise, with hidden SSIDs
<BUGabundo> a limitation of cisco equipement they have their , to serve eduroam/E-U network
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/473139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 473139 in subversion "gnome-keyring demands unspecified password, breaking svn commits" [Low,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> asac: can you take a quick look at that ^^^
<BUGabundo> and see if there's anything you can do?
<BUGabundo> I would hate to loose this much users!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-03
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<asac> hi BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> hey asac
<asac> chrisccoulson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel/xulrunner-list
<asac> so micah takes primary care of the stuff "insecure app list" for lucid -  hardy
<asac> all the other apps also need work
<asac> first port them in lucid (or throw them out of archive if they cause issues)
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<asac> and then port them from hardy - lucid
<asac> we have 2 weeks left for that list ;)
<asac> well .. the ones not in insecure list are not really bound by 2 weeks for hardy - karmic
<asac> but for lucid we should try to get them in asap
<chrisccoulson> yeah, makes sense
<chrisccoulson> so, micahg has already been looking at the applications in the table at the bottom of the page?
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, thats the primary focus because thats really urgent. you can also help out there :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: the porting is done in a PPA:
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ffox35
<asac> there the xulrunner-1.9.2-dev package also is
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i was just about to ask where i could find 1.9.2 ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: we basically uploaded everything to that ppa ... so you can see the current port/build failures
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll take a look at this this morning
<asac> cool
<chrisccoulson> asac - have you seen this before? http://code.google.com/p/chmsee/issues/detail?id=50
<BUGabundo_remote> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.3a2pre and 1.9.3a2pre.
<BUGabundo_remote> now what?
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: hmmm, should have been on a3 by now
<micahg> I fixed that 2 days ago
<ddecator> i got both updates so it works for me now
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: update to ~a3 for firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: ill upgrade then
<BUGabundo_remote> its my debian work box
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: well, if you're running trunk at work, then yeah, upgrade :P
<BUGabundo_remote> micahg: FYI fixed
<micahg> BUGabundo_remote: great
<fta> kenvandine, why isn't the xchat indicator installed by default?
<kenvandine> because xchat isn't installed by default :)
<fta> i mean, a dep of xchat
<kenvandine> good point
<kenvandine> it should be a recommends
<kenvandine> fta, mind filing a bug?
<fta> oh, it's in universe now, i thought it was still only in a ppa
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine, is it still not possible to enable the indicator by default? (even if it's recommended by xchat and pulled in by default)
<kenvandine> i think we could
<kenvandine> i think enabled plugins is a gconf setting
 * kenvandine hasn't looked in a while
<fta> (i use xchat, not xchat-gnome)
<chrisccoulson> fta - does xchat do it differently?
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine - yeah, the plugins are configured by a single gconf key, which is owned by xchat-gnome
<chrisccoulson> so, it's not really possible to enable it by default
<fta> $ gconftool-2 --get  /apps/xchat/plugins/loaded
<fta> [/usr/lib/xchat-gnome/plugins/notification.so,/usr/lib/xchat-gnome/plugins/soundnotification.so,/usr/lib/xchat-gnome/plugins/notifyosd.so]
<fta> hmm.. /usr/lib/xchat-gnome ??
<asac> heh ... chromium isnt ready for airport lounges
<asac> only firefox got redirected to the wifi login page ;)
<directhex> asac, is that a webkit issue? i can't connect to most hotel wifi with my phone...
<asac> directhex: good to know... seems to be then
<asac> had it the first time ... i am back using firefox mostly, so i didnt notice i guess
<sebner> asac: travelling again? Be happy that they are not on strike again :P
<sebner> directhex: asac at least at university (also wifi login page) it works with my ipod
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. that was scary ;)
<sebner> asac: scary? You are still too serious with work :P But I guess you could have flight with a Danish/Netherland aircraft, even Austria if the were on Strike
<asac> urgh ... its painful enough to travel even with everything going well ;)
<asac> i wanted to go for BA rather than lufthansa, but then they said they will strike too ...
<asac> so I waited a few more days and then booked lufhansa when it was clear that stuff was fine ;)
<sebner> asac: heh, I guess you can't really rely on a european flight company anymore. Anyways, you travel to much :P
<asac> true
<asac> i want 10 million miles ;)
<sebner> asac: Bekommst dann einen Vielfliegerbonus? ^^
<asac> heh
<asac> havent seen up-in-the-air?
<asac> (havent seen it, just heard the story ... where they try to reach 10 million miles ;) ... or something
<sebner> not really
<sebner> .. and you are a freak ;P
<BUGabundo> micahg: managed to report the bug?
<BUGabundo> what was it?
<BUGabundo> mind subbing me to it ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: not yet, I want to file a bug about getting multiple dents for each group I'm in
<BUGabundo> ahhh _that_ one
<BUGabundo> its there already
<micahg> ah, k, you have the bug #?
<BUGabundo> I think *I* filled it
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> will have to look it up
<micahg> k, I'll look for it and vote
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> you can't vote :\
<BUGabundo> but you can sub
<BUGabundo> fta: (2010-03-03 21:36:25) xkahn: but sadly daily builds are stopped for now due to licensing problems.  :(
<fta> BUGabundo, context?
<BUGabundo> not much
<BUGabundo> he just said that
<BUGabundo> I found it weird
<BUGabundo> (2010-03-03 21:39:49) xkahn: BUGabundo: I don't know.  lemme see what I find
<BUGabundo> fta: (2010-03-03 21:42:16) xkahn: BUGabundo: http://spot.livejournal.com/313759.html
<fta> that much i already knew
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> well here something u many not know yet
<BUGabundo> top bar GTK stuff, seems to be broken *again*
<micahg> stevel: is songbird still alive?
<stevel> micahg: yup
<micahg> k, just missing the blog posts :)
<stevel> micahg: yeah, it's mostly been me doing the blog posts, and i was on vacation and then out of town for family stuff
<micahg> ah, k
<micahg> one of these days I'll fix our dailies :)
<stevel> one of these days i'll have something interesting to blog about other than "i forgot everything i was doing before i left and now i feel stupid"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-04
<fta2> asac, micahg: ff broken here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/388122/
<micahg> fta2: weird
 * micahg really needs to go to sleep...
<micahg> fta2: do you have greasemonkey installed by any chance?
<fta2> micahg, no, but i just installed xul-ext-firebug
<fta2> micahg, just purged it, it still doesn't work
<micahg> do you have any other xul-ext?
<fta2> nope
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> what happens if you run /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.2pre/firefox
<fta2> nothing
<micahg> gdb show anything?
<fta2> nope
<fta2> exited with code 01
<micahg> ugh
<fta2> nm, i use chromium. i just wanted to test my webapp against the default firefox
<micahg> fta2: k, it's just that seems to be happening elsewhere
<micahg> fta2: will firefox -ProfileManager launch?
<fta2> yep
<micahg> can you create a new profile that launched?
<micahg> *launches?
<micahg> fta2: ^^
<fta2> yep, it does
<micahg> fta2: k, seems to be a problem with profiles then...idk, I'll have to look into it later
<micahg> fta2: at least you can test your webapp now :)
<fta2> thanks :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morninguetto
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> how is the state of thunderbird 3.x stable?
<gnomefreak> asac: how does thunderbird send username and password? im getting this feeling that its not sending one or the other correctly.
<gnomefreak> example it failed to connect to ubuntu.ase username/password error. but all other boxes were ok. than refresh and it fails on that one and another box. (pop)
<gnomefreak> and now it connects to all boxes fine. it is not able to be related to anything. some fail sometimes so im thinking it is related to username/password being sent
<gnomefreak> asac: who is our mplayer person?
 * BUGabundo_remote hides
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: ;)
 * gnomefreak needs to find out why nvidia* only in build-deps if at all it should depends on X not restriccted drivers (assuming it is needed at all)
<gnomefreak> he got me thinking :(
<gnomefreak> bug 437039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437039 in mplayer "VDPAU support" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437039
<gnomefreak> hm Lp is giveing me problems today
<micahg> asac: do you have time to review my ubufox merge today?
<yofel> hi, in lucid firefox isn't able to find the sun java plugin even if sun-java6-plugin is installed, it seems to ignore /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/libjavaplugin.so  known issue?
<yofel> if you place the java plugin symlink in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins it works
<asac> yofel: yeah. can you file a bug against sun-java6... package?
<yofel> asac: will do
<micahg> asac: can you review my ubufox merge?
<yofel> asac: bug 532174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<ccheney> ugh it looks like epiphany was more rewritten than i realized :(
 * ccheney curses at gnome rewriting crap every cycle
<micahg> ccheney: maybe that's why lots of people are saying to move away from it
<mahfouz> move away from ...? gnome?
<ccheney> or at least epiphany :)
<mahfouz> moving away from gnome would be like reverting back to smoke signals
<micahg> mahfouz: what about KDE, XFCE, LXDE?
<mahfouz> micahg, what about smoke signals? They served us well for centuries
<mahfouz> :)
<mahfouz> didn't somebody mention the xchat-indicator yesterday?
<mahfouz> is it working?
<mahfouz> i can't get it to work
<mahfouz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xchat-indicator/+bug/510871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510871 in xchat-indicator "indicator not working after system restart" [Undecided,New]
<bdrung_> what's the right way to find the xpidl location?
<bdrung_> asac: ^
<asac> bdrung_: /usr/bin/xpidl-`xulrunner --gre-version`
<asac> or if you need a specific upstream
<asac> then same with specific version
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1/xpidl
<bdrung_> asac: is xpidl in /usr/bin?
<asac> sorry forst statement is wiht /usr/lib/xulrunner-Ü*
<asac> first
<asac> err
<asac> so to be clear: use:
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version` if you dont want a specific xulrunner version
<asac> or
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner-1.9.2 --gre-version` if ypou want 1.9.2
<bdrung_> asac: to sum up: /usr/lib/xulrunner-`xulrunner --gre-version`/xpidl
<bdrung_> ?
<asac> if you dont want a specific version
<asac> usually its right to do that
<bdrung_> asac: xulrunner does not exist on debian :(
<asac> bdrung: not in the -dev package?
<bdrung> asac: only xulrunner-1.9.1 (-dev package installed)
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: ??
<asac_the_2nd> jo
<asac_the_2nd> just have two sessions atm ;)
<micahg> ah, k
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: can you review my ubufox merge?
<asac_the_2nd> one sec
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: thanks
<bdrung_> is asac_the_2nd a fork of asac?
 * micahg guesses he needed to get more work done :)
<asac_the_2nd> lol
<micahg> there's a lot of stuff in tools/
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
 * asac_the_2nd checks mxr.
<asac_the_2nd> micahg: so you say we need fix-linux-stack.pl ?
<asac_the_2nd> how is that used?
<micahg> that's what the build is asking for
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. by what
<asac_the_2nd> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/search?string=fix-linux-stack.pl
<asac_the_2nd> vs.
<asac_the_2nd> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/search?string=fix-linux-stack.pl
<micahg> fennec Makefile
<micahg> sorry
<asac_the_2nd> seems was added to build(/Makefile.in
<micahg> not that
<micahg> yes,
<micahg> there
<asac_the_2nd> and maybe /build/automation.py.in
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<asac_the_2nd> so in build/Makefile.in its added when ENABLE_TEST
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/source/build/Makefile.in#165
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: mozilla 385248
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 385248 in Build Config "[client] tinderbox should (sometimes?) run tools/rb/fix-linux-stack.pl / fix-macosx-stack.pl over log" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385248
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: so, maybe the makefile needs to be conditional on tests enabled?
<micahg> i don't think we're running tests in fennec
<asac_the_2nd> micahg: we probably build with --enable-tests
<asac_the_2nd> or at least not with --disable-tests
<asac_the_2nd> still wonder if its a bug that tests requires it for --with-libxul-sdk
<asac_the_2nd> maybe that should be shipped in the sdk
<asac_the_2nd> its the libs:: rule so its not only triggered when running tests ... also when building with tests enabled
<micahg> right
<micahg> well, I tried with --disable-tests and I got a little further, but it's trying to do something with testing/testsuite-targets.mk
<asac_the_2nd> let me check something
<asac_the_2nd> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/search?string=testsuite-targets.mk
<micahg> weird
<micahg> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/source/Makefile.in#107
<asac_the_2nd> micahg: what happens if you ship full testing/ and tools/ ?
<asac_the_2nd> is that enough?
<asac_the_2nd> or does it complain even further?
 * asac_the_2nd looks what is in current sdk.tar.gz
<micahg> testing and tools are about 4MB each
<asac_the_2nd> micahg: but it works with that?
<micahg> I'll symlink and test
<micahg> well, at least the build issues are gone, now I have include issues...but not sure what's causing that
<micahg> yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-05
<micahg> I can work on that later
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: should I update the sdk build system to include testing and tools
<asac_the_2nd> try to add the minimal amount of files from testing
<asac_the_2nd> we need to show the full contents to a moz guy and ask if we can consolidate that in future
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. we also have toolkit/mozapps/installer (might make sens) but also ./toolkit/xre/make-platformini.py
<asac_the_2nd> which feels rather random too
<asac_the_2nd> maybe those can be moved to build/ or so
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: should I just try to add minimal files all around?
<asac_the_2nd> well. dont put too much time into this
<asac_the_2nd> if upstream asks us to help figuring what is needed we can do that
<asac_the_2nd> but i find this tools/ testsing/ to suspicious and having the real files might help discussion upstream
<micahg> well, I saw that we create the build-system.tar.gz, so I thought it's our problem
<asac_the_2nd> half half ;)
<asac_the_2nd> i think upstream is interested in clean separation. at least they cleaned the build system up for 3.0 to a state that we could do what we did in 1.9
<asac_the_2nd> so they might wnat to kno that they drift away again
<micahg> asac_the_2nd: k\
<micahg> asac: can I add that patch to disable jit for firefox on sparc so it'll build?
<asac> micahg: patch? thats a configure flag, isnt it?
<asac> if you mean patch against debian/rules, then yeah
<micahg> yeah, sorry mistyped
 * asac merged
<crimsun> asac: sorry to bug, but have you gotten a chance to look at my lp:gwibber merge proposal?
<micahg> asac: stil there?
<ejat> hi .. how to make xulrunner 1.9.3 as default ?
<BUGabundo_remote> murangetto!
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> what about thunderbird stable ppa? is there any timeline?
<nikolam> what needs to be done to add seamonkey 2 to repositories? there is SM 2 in PPA already
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey
<asac> someone needs to do that
<BUGabundo_remote>   PID  SYSCPU  USRCPU  VGROW  RGROW  RDDSK  WRDSK  ST EXC S  CPU CMD     1/1
<BUGabundo_remote>  6904   0.34s   1.22s     0K   188K     0K    44K  --   - S  78% beam.smp
<BUGabundo_remote>  2488   0.32s   0.51s    32K   640K     0K     0K  --   - S  42% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo_remote>  2404   0.17s   0.48s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - S  32% gwibber
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> this is CRAZY
<micahg> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.2/search?string=nsprpub&find=&findi=&filter=^[^\0]*%24&hitlimit=&tree=mozilla1.9.2
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, anything in particular you notice in gwibber when the load is that high?
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: nope
<BUGabundo_remote> seems to be much nicer now that I close an reopen
<BUGabundo_remote> kenvandine: I suspect its twitter api limit
<BUGabundo_remote> it already killed my pidgin once today
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, but was the cpu usage for beam.smp staying high?
<kenvandine> or was that a spike
<micahg> asac: can I ask a user to test a package in the transition PPA?
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, beam.smp is nearly always 0% for me
<kenvandine> except at startup and at refresh
<kenvandine> then it bumps up to 20% or so for a few seconds
<BUGabundo_remote> ill keep wathing it kenvandine
<kenvandine> please do
<kenvandine> i really want to know if it is a trend
<kenvandine> we are trying hard to keep this as light as possible
<BUGabundo_remote> its still very high
<kenvandine> what is your RSS like for gwibber-service?
<BUGabundo_remote> no rss
<BUGabundo_remote> identica, statusnet, twitter
<BUGabundo_remote> that's all
<kenvandine> no... i mean memory
<BUGabundo_remote> two coluns
<BUGabundo_remote> timeline and replies
<kenvandine> memory usage
<BUGabundo_remote> memory wise its low
<BUGabundo_remote>  2404    0/s    0/s       2134K 663.2M 159.2M     0K     0K   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo_remote>  2440    4/s    0/s       2134K 453.1M 136.7M     0K     0K   3% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo_remote>  7693    4/s    0/s       2134K 457.2M 128.7M     0K    24K   3% gwibber-servic
<kenvandine> how low?
<BUGabundo_remote> gwibber is high
<BUGabundo_remote> beam I don't see in the list
<kenvandine> is 128.7M the RSS?
<BUGabundo_remote> no rss here
<kenvandine> i mean RSS in memory usage terms :)
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry
<kenvandine> what command did you use to get that output?
<BUGabundo_remote> right 160MB rsize
<BUGabundo_remote> atop
<kenvandine> ok... that is bad
<kenvandine> way too high
<BUGabundo_remote> with memory view
<kenvandine> i was just profiling it this morning
<BUGabundo_remote> its not memory that worries me
<BUGabundo_remote> I have 4GB
<BUGabundo_remote> its CPU
<BUGabundo_remote> its hogging it like hell
<kenvandine> mine went from 24M to 63M last week
<kenvandine> trying to bisect what changed in the service to make it more than double
<kenvandine> BUGabundo_remote, yeah... i hadn't seen any signs of problems there... so i will start profiling that too
<kenvandine> my goal is for the service to stay around 30M for anyone
<BUGabundo_remote> ok
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<chrisccoulson> is anybody familiar with using dh_xulrunner for automatically adding the correct xulrunner binary depends at build-time?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: what's the issue?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's adding "xulrunner-1.9.1.8" as the binary depends
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, I fixed that in .head I think
<chrisccoulson> micahg - awesome
<micahg> bug 529628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529628 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "dh_xulrunner adds wrong dependency on xulrunner-1.9.1.8" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529628
<chrisccoulson> thanks
 * micahg checks to make sure it was fixed in 192 as well
<micahg> not yet :(
<chrisccoulson> oh, i just built a package with 1.9.2 and it worked ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's because the version is 1.9.2 and not 1.9.2.1
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i thought so
<micahg> I just pushed the fix up to the branch
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> I'll be updating the xulrunner-1.9.2 build in the transition PPA over the weekend
<asac> jdstrand: are you there?
<asac> jdstrand: can you pocket copy a ppa to lucid?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/armel1/+packages?start=0&batch=50
<asac> its all built form yesterday
<asac> from
<asac> just rebuilds ... all but four sources went well
<jdstrand> 82 packages?
<jdstrand> asac: ^
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<asac> with all binaries etc.
<asac> its 86 out of 326
<asac> i will do the rest in archive over weekend
<jdstrand> asac: that is a non-virtual ppa?
<asac> yes
<asac> its a native
<asac> with all archs
<asac> everything has finished building
<asac> except the build failures
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> asac: can I ask a user to test packages in the transition PPA
<asac> micahg: sure. if dist-upgrade desnt bust their system :)
<jdstrand> asac: may I ask why you did it this way rather than upload to the main builders?
<asac> at best you would at least run thoes apps once
<asac> jdstrand: because i didnt want to wake up with 40 build failures, all images not working etc.
<asac> also wasnt sure about how long the build would take
<jdstrand> asac: ok. so this is a one-off kinda deal and not a change in process?
<asac> but it went really good
<asac> jdstrand: well. personally i like this process ... but no. its a one way thing
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> I'll pocket copy them
<asac> jdstrand: i basically rebuild all packages that were not build in lucid
<asac> so i wasnt sure how rotten the packages were
 * jdstrand nods
<asac> but it went well, so now i will continue in archive
<jdstrand> asac: it's going to take me a little while, but I'll definitely get to it today
<asac> right. i dont plan to work for the next two hours
<asac> then prepare the next batch and push that to archive once you say its copied
 * sebner waves at asac and jdstrand my personal mighty heros
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> hi sebner
<sebner> ;)
<sebner> jdstrand: already had time to look at moin?
<jdstrand> sebner: I was out sick yesterday, so didn't get to look at moin yet, but will
<sebner> jdstrand: heh, np np :) If you are b0red you can also sync taglib-sharp ;D
<jdstrand> I'll be goign through archive admin work in a bit, and should be able to do it then
 * sebner hugs jdstrand :)
<jdstrand> :)
<micahg> openjdk takes forever to build...
<ccheney> ugh these epiphany changes are a pita
<ccheney> they didn't just update the api it appears they changed it a lot more than that
<ccheney> it looks like they are now passing around a list of icons instead of just one icon
<ccheney> asac: uploading it to people.canonical.com/~ccheney, it seems to be fairly hard to backport without backporting the entry stuff for gtk which don't appear to be easy (possible?) to do outside of gtk, the new version of epiphany uses it plus changes things up quite a bit from the old version
 * micahg hopes openjdk finishes ok
<jdstrand> asac: so, those 82 packages-- are all the sources and resulting binaries in main?
<jdstrand> asac: pocket copying from a ppa will not do the overrides correctly-- they all have to manually be done
<micahg> wow, openjdk finally finished :)
<micahg> asac: should I push openjdk to PPA
<BUGabundo> DO IT
 * micahg checks if builders are busy
<micahg> not too busy
<BUGabundo> fta since when does chromium private browser saves passwords??
<ccheney> BUGabundo: heh that doesn't sound very private, lol
<BUGabundo> I know , right
<BUGabundo> must file a secutity bug
<ccheney> not sure its a normal 'security' bug but it sounds like it wasn't thought out well
<BUGabundo> got another funny one
<BUGabundo> if you have both regular and priv wind open
<BUGabundo> and open a link from a 3rd party app
<BUGabundo> it will open in the last wind, even if that's priv
<micahg> asac: I didn't have time to tag a release for Firefox today or fix TB3 and tag release, so if you could upload on Monday, that would be great
<micahg> asac: I'll do it over the weekend
 * micahg wonders where fta is...
<micahg> debfx: would you be able to propose a merge for the kde patch rebased against firefox-3.6.head using the latest tarball from the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> debfx: it's fine for the current 3.6 release which will go out early next week, but fails in the daily builds for 3.6.2
<debfx> micahg: yes, sure
<micahg> debfx: thanks
<asac> jdstrand: its all main
<asac> only main pakcages are done this cycle
<asac> micahg: monday is final upload date. did you add the stuff into xulrunner build system?
<asac> e.g. can we upload that package?
<micahg> asac: not yet, will be ready by monday
<debfx> micahg: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/+merge/20791
<micahg> asac: monday is final for what?
<micahg> debfx: thanks, I'll merge it in tomorrow night
<Dunkirk> Mozilla fonts look non-hinted on my LCD, but fine on CRT. Can anyone clue me in on how I can get the fonts looking as good as the rest of the system on my LCD?
<micahg> Dunkirk: bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<micahg> asac: isn't beta 1 freeze thursday?
<asac> no clue
 * micahg thinks it's thursday
<micahg> is there another deadline?
<micahg> in any case, xulrunner-1.9.2 initial upload should be ready monday
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<asac> the longer it sits in NEW the earlier it will be processed
<micahg> asac: k, will be ready monday :)
 * micahg will be back tomorrow night...
<asac> Dunkirk: yes, thats known
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-06
<jdstrand> asac: all should be copied to main, except the 4 that ftbfs everywhere
<mahfouz> is this a packaging bug?
<mahfouz> libgjs0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (<= 1.9.1.9~) but 1.9.1.9~hg20100306r26808+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 is to be installed
<ddecator> mahfouz, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<mahfouz> lucid
<ddecator> huh...that's the version i have installed with lucid
<mahfouz> yeah, it works
<mahfouz> it's just that libgjs0 does not install
<mahfouz> I can run xulrunner just fine, but there are conflicts with other packages
<ddecator> oh yah, i got that during the upgrade. it might be related to a move up to 1.9.2, but i'm not sure...micahg or asac would know better
<yofel> asac: is there a specific reason why firefox doesn't recognize plugins in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins anymore?
<yofel> (firefox 3.6 in lucid)
<asac> jdstrand: you rock :)
<asac> yofel: yes, that dir was a special dir that came with oiur xulrunner
<asac> now ffox doesnt use xulrunner anymore, so thats gone
<yofel> ok, so moonlight-plugin-mozilla needs to be fixed too
 * yofel goes filing a bug
<asac> mahfouz: feels odd that libgjs0: Depends: xulrunner-1.9.1 (<= 1.9.1.9~)
<asac> yofel: yeah
 * eagles0513875 waves to asac
<mahfouz_> I'm in lucid and fx 3.6 installs xulrunner 1.9.1 for me
<mahfouz_> isn't that wrong?
<mahfouz_> shouldn't it install 1.9.2?
<mahfouz_> oh, no wait: ubuntu-desktop depends on xulrunner-1.9.1, not firefox
<fta> I hate the new themes
<mahfouz_> which one you hate more?
<mahfouz_> decide and then use the other one
<fta> all new themes seem to add a white border around the background
<mahfouz_> background of window or background of desktop?
<mahfouz_> white border around desktop wallpaper seems to be a bug
<mahfouz_> for intel cards
<fta> nvidia here
<fta> i'm back to darkroom
<BUGabundo> fta: I'm on my old new dust
<fta> I moved the icons back to the right
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> I think almost everyone in #+1 did
<BUGabundo> $ gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string ":minimize,maximize,close"
<BUGabundo> fta: which location takes precedence? system or local profile, for flash?
<BUGabundo> I need to make my webcam work with flash
<BUGabundo> and 64bits is no go
<fta> no idea
<fta> local most probably
<BUGabundo> so I can put libdlash.so in mozilla plugins dir
<BUGabundo> and that's the one that would be used?
<BUGabundo> didn't work
<BUGabundo> not am I sure its using the proper codec
<BUGabundo> fta: is there a quick way to check which version of flash my browsers are using ?
<BUGabundo> all I get is " Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45"
<BUGabundo> no idea if 64 or 32
<fta> BUGabundo, try to lsof the pid
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> well I just removed flash 64bits .so
<BUGabundo> and installed from archive
<BUGabundo> I expect to have 32bits
<BUGabundo> but still no go
<BUGabundo> will try to preload the camera .so or something :(
<BUGabundo> $ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<BUGabundo> guess not
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-03-07
<gnomefreak> bug 458148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458148 in lightning-sunbird "Thunderbird and Sunbird claim to be able to open PNG , JPEG and GIF files" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458148
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes?
<micahg> you want that closed for TB3?
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes and lightning-sunbird
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, well, I'm preparing a new TB3 upload this weekend, so I'll fix it
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> as for sunbird...we'll have to see if we can get to it
<gnomefreak> micahg: i wouldnt bother for 0.9 unless there are other fixes. if i get time i will run through some of the 0.9 bugs and ill see if i have time to look at them
<micahg> gnomefreak: definitely not..as we need to release 1.0 in lucid for TB#
<micahg> TB3
<gnomefreak> good point i forgot tb3 and 0.9 dont work
<micahg> gnomefreak: I don't know if I'll get to the tb-dev headers this weekend, probably next weekend
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> this weekend I have to finish getting xul192 ready for lucid
<gnomefreak> i thought you finished that already
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, but the build system needs adjustment
<micahg> fennec and prism won't build without extra files
<gnomefreak> ah
 * micahg wonders if we'll need a maildev build system as well
 * gnomefreak brb
<micahg> [reed]: around?
<[reed]> micahg: yeah
<[reed]> micahg: what's up?
<micahg> [reed]: do you know a good way to see what commonalities there are between extensions?
<micahg> both prism and greasemonkey are preventing firefox 3.6 from launching twice
<[reed]> hmm, no... hmm
 * micahg checks upstream build...
<micahg> also broke on upstream build...
<micahg> at least on an old profile
<micahg> It's weird, I have no problem with greasemonkey in a new profile
<micahg> [reed]: what's related to compatability.ini in the profile?
<ddecator> i have no problems with gm or prism...
<micahg> ddecator: prism from daily build?
<ddecator> micahg, yes
<micahg> weird
<ddecator> gm doesn't work on 3.7, but doesn't hinder it at all
<[reed]> compatability.ini?
<micahg> [reed]: yeah, if that file is removed, it starts once
<micahg> so I figure it's updating a sqlite db somewhere
<micahg> and there's a mismatch
<micahg> but not sure how to test
<ddecator> alright, time to try songbird in safe mode...
<ddecator> well now it's working...
<ddecator> nvm, no it's not...
<ddecator> anyone debug songbird before?
<micahg> ddecator: no, have you tried a new profile?
<ddecator> not yet, i've tried safe mode, checked the error console, and ran it in the terminal with no errors, but i'll give that a shot
<ddecator> still not working right...
<micahg> ddecator: can you give me the package version?
<ddecator> micahg, 1.5.0~a~svn20091001r15096-0ubuntu1~usd1
<micahg> ddecator: the only quick thing I can try is to respin that version of the package
<ddecator> micahg, up to you, i can use rhythmbox for now, i know you have a lot of packaging to do this weekend
<micahg> ah, it was never built for lucid
<micahg> successfully that it
<micahg> *is
<micahg> I'll respin this oen
<ddecator> thanks much
<micahg> if I can find the .dsc...
<micahg> oh, right it was removed :(
<ddecator> no go?
<micahg> yeah, no go
<micahg> I'll try to fix songbird before lucid is released
<ddecator> alright, np, i'll just keep using rhythmbox until i see an update for it
<ddecator> i really want to get the packaging thing figured out so i can help you guys with stuff like this...
<micahg> ddecator: well, the current issue is patch rebase(easy) and make the build pull only add sqlite in addtion to the files it's already pulling
<ddecator> micahg, haha, see i have no idea what that means...
<micahg> ddecator: anyways, you're helping a lot with the bugs
<ddecator> micahg, good. now that i'm starting to feel better i'm hoping to get more work done on that front. however i still want to learn packaging at some point. persia's "easy steps" were over my head so i'll need someone to walk me through it sometime haha
<micahg> sure
<ddecator> after all of these major deadlines have passed though and i'm not worrying about finals
<ddecator> micahg, not sure which channel would be best to ask this, but are there any upstream mozilla devs i should know and work with, or shouldn't i worry about that?
<micahg> ddecator: don't worry about it for now, a few are in here
<ddecator> micahg, alright, thanks
<tvw> I am using thunderbird 3.0.  Since today, thunderbird does not allow me to enter text into the message body of a new mail. I wonder why?
<tvw> Restarting resolved the problem. I tried this before, but I guess, that there still was a stale process left, so it really did not help at first time.
<tvw> Oops, the problem occurred again: When I try to respond to an AOL-mail from my sister, I cannot edit the message body. But not only for the response but for every mail I try to write. I have to restart thunderbird to solve thist problem.
<BUGabundo> boas
<micahg> asac: available for a few questions?
<cousteau> how can I install thunderbird 3 in jaunty?
<micahg> cousteau: right now only the daily PPA
<cousteau> oh
<micahg> cousteau: we'll have a thunderbird-stable PPA soon
<cousteau> ok, thanks :)
<micahg> fta: do you remember where the clean targer for the xulrunner build system is?
<micahg> *target
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-02-28
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey!  Would it be possible for you to give me a quick code review on my messaging extension in the next day or so?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, sure
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: awesome, thanks.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and then, maybe get it out into the packages?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I know you're probably busy
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> that should be ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: but I'd like to get some feedback on it
<chrisccoulson> w00t, just landed quite a lot of bug fixes for globalmenu-extension :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: nice!  :D
<LLStarks> chris, the addressbar and search bar are missing from the addon tab. they are present in the mozilla tarballs.
<micahg> wfm on 4.0~b13~hg20110226r63115+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick
<fta2> asac, hi, fyi, ch + egl: bug 725567
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 725567 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser dies when trying to run a webgl application with GLES on ARM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725567
<asac> fta2: thx
<magcius> chrisccoulson, micahg: your mozilla-js.pc is messed up.
<magcius> either that or mozilla-nspr
<chrisccoulson> why?
<chrisccoulson> perhaps explain the problem ;)
<magcius> /usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b13pre/prtypes.h:517: fatal error: obsolete/protypes.h: No such file or directory
<magcius> Sorry, was grepping a bit more.
<magcius> You don't include the obsolete/ dir.
<magcius> I was trying to check if that was an nspr thing.
<magcius> because the file is at /usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b13pre/nspr/obsolete/protypes.h
<chrisccoulson> obsolete/prtypes.h is under nspr/ isn't it?
<magcius> Yep.
<magcius> So either mozilla-nspr.pc or mozilla-js.pc should be fixed
<chrisccoulson> well, what's in mozilla-nspr then? that doesn't exist on natty because it uses system nspr
<magcius> I don't know.
<chrisccoulson> and the system nspr is fine (else we wouldn't be able to build anything)
<magcius> xulrunner-2.0-dev ships a bunch of random .pc files
<magcius> mozilla-nspr, mozilla-nss
<magcius> gtkmozembed
<chrisccoulson> what is in mozilla-nspr?
<chrisccoulson> i don't have that on natty
<magcius> http://p.mecheye.net/mozilla-nspr/0
<chrisccoulson> hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> do you have a prtypes.h in /usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b13pre?
<chrisccoulson> or just in /usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b13pre/nspr?
<magcius> It' sin xulrunner-2.0b13pre
<magcius> Hence, it can't find obsolete/protypes.h because it doesn't include nspr/
<magcius> Oh, I also have one in nspr
<magcius> xulrunner-2.0-dev ships both
<chrisccoulson> oh, that sucks
<magcius> yeah
<chrisccoulson> and mozilla-js has a requires on mozilla-nspr?
<magcius> Requires: mozilla-nspr >= 4.8.7
<magcius> yeah
<fta2> jdstrand, fyi, major (and huge) security update of ch9 later today
<jdstrand> fta2: ack. micahg ^
<fta2> ~25 fixes
<jdstrand> fta2: fyi, micahg will be taking these over from me. feel free to continue to ping me along with micahg for now
<fta2> jdstrand, micahg: do you want the merged codecs in this update, or do you prefer this only starting to v10?
<fta2> ok
<jdstrand> fta2, micahg: imo, since we know the change is imminent, I would say whatever is easier for you now. But let's wait on micahg since he will be testing, etc
<fta2> ok
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - for my messaging menu extension, with this extension build system, how do I make it so that my locales folder in extensions/messagingmenu/ is included in xpi-stage?
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm not too sure about that
<chrisccoulson> i haven't had to deal with translations yet
<m_conley> er, whoops - by locales, I meant defaults
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: --^
<m_conley> but same problem, I guess.  :p
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've not had to deal with that yet either ;)
<m_conley> k.  I probably have to just struggle with this crapload of Makefile.in files
<m_conley> i'll give it a shot. :)
<chrisccoulson> i can maybe have a look in a bit, but i'm pretty busy with alpha 3 work right now
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: totally cool
<vish> setting  browser.sessionstore.max_concurrent_tabs = 0  is pure awesomeness!!! :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the xulrunner arm failure worth fixing for alpha3?  freeze is in 4.5 hours
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's ok to fix in the freeze ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no part of it is seeded, I thought couch pulls in mozjs
<micahg> ?
<chrisccoulson> it does
<chrisccoulson> i don't think couchdb is seeded though is it
<chrisccoulson> ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's on the dvd seed at least
<micahg> fta: jdstrand: I'd prefer to wait until the next release to bump the deps for chromium, since I have to get the Mozilla updates out tomorrow also
<fta> micahg, with the merge, there's no dep to bump
<micahg> fta: ah, sorry, I got mixed up with the codes comments
<micahg> fta: yeah, you can include the codecs, the testing should be the same
<micahg> that should be codecs comment :-/
 * micahg will have to get some caffeine soon
<fta> jdstrand, i get a lot of  (evince-thumbnailer:27335): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to: Permission denied.
<fta> is that something new?
<jdstrand> huh
<jdstrand> fta: it is, yes
<jdstrand> fta: where are these files?
<fta> somewhere in my home dir, all readable for me
<fta> most probably even writable
<jdstrand> ok. this is in .xsession-errors?
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> is should just be noise. there were changes to the apparmor profile that caused that
<jdstrand> I've made a note to fix it
<m_conley> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> m_conley, pong
<m_conley> kenvandine: hey - I'm working on a Thunderbird extension for the Messaging Menu.  Am I correct in assuming that indicate_server_hide should hide the application in the menu?
<m_conley> kenvandine: or does it only hide under certain conditions?
<m_conley> kenvandine: or is it broken?  Because indicate_server_hide doesn't seem to be affecting my indicate server.  :/
<kenvandine> one sec
<m_conley> kenvandine: k, thanks
<kenvandine> m_conley, so you want to hide the menu item all together?
<kenvandine> or just show that tbird isn't connected to it anymore?
<m_conley> kenvandine: correct - say, for example, if the user decided that they didn't want TB to show up in the messaging menu anymore.
<m_conley> kenvandine: and chose that option in the user preferences
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> well, is there a launcher installed for it?
<kenvandine> in /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/
<m_conley> kenvandine: no - but I'm assuming that TB is running
<m_conley> kenvandine: and has created a server, and can send indicators to it
<chrisccoulson> kenvandine! i didn't know you hung out in here with all the cool people ;)
<kenvandine> ok, i don't think hide actually hides it
<kenvandine> it disconnects
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, i am anywhere cool people are :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<kenvandine> chrisccoulson, especially you :)
<kenvandine> m_conley, i think you need to destroy the server object
<fta> who's taking care of the liferea indicator those days?
<m_conley> kenvandine: I see.  Ok, gotcha.  Thanks!
<kenvandine> m_conley, i have never tried doing that, but i suspect that is the only way to do it
<kenvandine> m_conley, however, ideally you would ship a launcher file for it which makes it display in the menu even if it isn't running
<kenvandine> there is a blacklisting mechanism, not sure if there is an api for blacklisting though
<m_conley> kenvandine: that's right - and then we blacklist it if we don't want it displayed anymore
<kenvandine> right
<m_conley> kenvandine: but during runtime, (correct me if I'm wrong), the launcher stuff is kinda moot.
<kenvandine> if there is an api for it :)
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> however, even if you destroy it... if there is a launcher i think it might get displayed anyway
<kenvandine> just without the indicator that it is running (triangle)
<kenvandine> but if there is a blacklisting api, that should do it
<m_conley> kenvandine: no API as far as I can tell - I think I just have to write to that file.  And that's ok - that part is already done.
<m_conley> kenvandine: i just couldn't figure out why indicate_server_hide wasn't making the server...well...hide.  :p
<kenvandine> hehe
<m_conley> kenvandine: but destroying the server works.  thanks for your help!
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> anytime
<kenvandine> would be nice if we did provide an api for that
<kenvandine> so you don't need to know where the file is :)
<kenvandine> and if we ever want to move it, we don't break you
<m_conley> one thing at a time.  You fellas are pretty busy right now, so I hear.
<kenvandine> always
<kenvandine> speaking of thunderbird...i am cursing at evolution right now
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> apparently there is no simple API for finding the next occurance of an event
 * kenvandine shakes fist
<m_conley> kenvandine: at least you're not a GMail user who just lost all of their stuff:  http://mashable.com/2011/02/27/gmail-glitch/
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i am a gmail user, but nothing lost :)
<m_conley> i'm a gmail user too.  Freaked me right out.
<BUGabundo> evening
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - sorry to keep bugging you about this, but do you think we could add the messaging menu extension to the packages today?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, probably not today, i need to try and fix bug 723873 for alpha 3 really
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 723873 in indicator-messages "indicator menu items missing since the recent natty update" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723873
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright - tomorrow maybe?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, tomorrow should be ok
<chrisccoulson> hopefully will be less crazy :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks.  :)
<BUGabundo> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/02/27/computers-a-chronological-timeline-infographic/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-01
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.stickycomics.com/computer-update/
<BUGabundo> fta: quite old :)
<BUGabundo> I've tweeted that like 4 times now
<BUGabundo> gud naite
<LLStarks> so true...
<fta> micahg, jdstrand; i have the chromium update ready, but i need some clarifications from upstream regarding a few of the security fixes, so i'm holding it for the night (it's past 2am here)
<micahg> fta: ACK, thanks
<DarthGandalf> Hi! When I click to a link in thunderbird, it opens it in konqueror. How to choose different browser?
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: bug 716703 + http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/9.0.597.107~r75357/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 716703 in chromium-browser "chromium-browser not built PIE on ARM" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716703
<fta> micahg, jdstrand: oops, bug 726895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726895 in chromium-browser "9.0.597.94 -> 9.0.597.107" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726895
<jdstrand> fta: ack. micahg and I will coordinate
<fta> thanks
<fta> i'm totally unsure about arm, as usual
<jcastro> fta: ok, the scrolling in the dash is totally fast for me now, the scroll wheel doesn't work though
<alex_mayorga> why none of my crash reports work? i.e. http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-ec7a78fa-73ef-4e97-aac1-7425d2110301
<fta> jcastro, scrolling is a bit faster but still too slow, and there are far too many stuff in that dash. i have ~400 files/dirs in my Downloads directory
<fta> and it takes 5 to 10sec for that dash to appear once clicked
<jcastro> hmm, I think you should talk to njpatel when he's around on #ayatana
<jcastro> it's pretty instant for me
 * LLStarks facepalms
<LLStarks> goddamnit firefox
<LLStarks> why don't you prompt me when i accidentally ctrl+q
<fta> i like ctrl+q, i hated chromium when it moved from ctrl+q to shift+ctrl+q
<alex_mayorga> LLStarks: that's a *new* feature :)
<LLStarks> wat
<alex_mayorga> LLStarks: I can dig up the bug if you want to
<LLStarks> please do. it's stupid as hell.
<LLStarks> lose my tabs too.
<alex_mayorga> just search zpao online and you'd get the story
<LLStarks> eh?
<LLStarks> ah
<alex_mayorga> LLStarks: he/she is the dev that decided the other behavior was wrong
<alex_mayorga> npviewer.bin keeps going zombie on openjdk here, ideas?
<LLStarks> alex, is the behavior getting fixed?
<alex_mayorga> but java claims it is just "sleeping" :(
<alex_mayorga> CPU usage is 0 but firefox is locked up badly
<alex_mayorga> OK managed to file https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/727365
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 "npviewer.bin keeps going "zombie" with icedtea-plugin, java claims is "sleeping"; CPU usage is 0% but firefox-4.0 is locked up pretty badly" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> can someone take a look, please?
<chrisccoulson> what does npviewer.bin have to do with icedtea?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: I think that's the wrapper firefox uses to run plug-ins in separate processes now
<chrisccoulson> no
<chrisccoulson> that's plugin-container
<chrisccoulson> npviewer.bin is just running flash
<chrisccoulson> and it's known to suck balls
<chrisccoulson> i want it to die!
<chrisccoulson> :)
<alex_mayorga> same here, but it's everywhere
<alex_mayorga> required for tose dancing monkeys that tell me I've won another million dollars
<alex_mayorga> I can reproduce without Flash too
<alex_mayorga> but maybe I need to reword the bug report a bit then
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, you shouldn't be able to reproduce it without flash. it only loads when there is flash content
<chrisccoulson> icedtea will run inside plugin-container, but that's actually a bug
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: the crash happens consistently only with icedtea
<chrisccoulson> well, i can assure you that npviewer.bin is nothing to do with icedtea ;)
<alex_mayorga> I see
<alex_mayorga> it's https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608256 or a variant of it
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 608256 in Plug-ins "Firefox-4.0 4.0b8pre Crash Report [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError ] [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError(char const*) ]" [Normal,New]
<chrisccoulson> i'm confused now
<chrisccoulson> what does that have to do with npviewer?
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: nothing, that was a mistake on my end, sorry
<alex_mayorga> mailed the support of the HOB thing and somebody actually responded :O
<alex_mayorga> let's see if I get to the bottom of this bugger now :)
<alex_mayorga> Can I get other pair of eyes on https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608256#c13 please?
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 608256 in Plug-ins "Firefox-4.0 4.0b8pre Crash Report [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError ] [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError(char const*) ]" [Normal,New]
<alex_mayorga> ###!!! ABORT: Main-thread-only object used off the main thread: file
<alex_mayorga> /build/buildd/firefox-4.0-4.0~b13~hg20110301r63189+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/xpcom/base/nsCycleCollector.cpp,
<alex_mayorga> line 1195
<BUGabundo> evening
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: Hey there!
<BUGabundo> howdy
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: not much, spending the day on bug 608256 it seems :(
<ubot2> alex_mayorga: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/608256)
<alex_mayorga> err, that would be  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=608256
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 608256 in Plug-ins "Firefox-4.0 4.0b8pre Crash Report [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError ] [@ mozilla::ipc::AsyncChannel::ReportConnectionError(char const*) ]" [Normal,New]
<alex_mayorga> rather ugly crash
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-02
<julius__> hello guys, the nightly builds for firefox have failed again ...
<julius__> 1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- rejects in file uriloader/exthandler/unix/nsMIMEInfoUnix.cpp
<julius__> Patch mozilla-kde.patch does not apply (enforce with -f)
<micahg> julius__: feel free to propose a merge fixing it if you like
<julius__> micahg: I would gladly do so, but my system is not prepared for builds and trying do set it up will probably take longer than having someone else looking over the issue
<micahg> julius__: we'll try to get to it soon, I won't be able to look at it until tomorrow night
<julius__> micahg: OK, no problem, just wanted to inform you; thank you!
<micahg> julius__: we could use someone to help keep the dailies going if you'd be interested in doing that
<julius__> micahg: I could give it a try, for the next 10 days I have more time available
<micahg> julius__: sure, it's purely volunteer, so you can spend as much time as *you* want
<julius__> micahg: OK then
 * micahg actually started with that almost 2 years ago :)
<julius__> I see ... :)
<julius__> micahg: so, how do I start?
<micahg> the branch is lp:firefox
<micahg> you can grab the .orig.tar.gz from the daily PPA
<julius__> OK
<julius__> micahg: I found some differences but I don't know what to do with them
<julius__> micahg: where and how I can test the new patch?
<micahg> julius__: sorry, it's 3AM and I have to finish something before bed, can we continue later?
<julius__> micahg: sure, no problem; sleep well!
<micahg> julius__: there should be a README.source in the debian dir in lp:firefox if you're feeling adventerous
<julius__> micahg: OK, I'll look there; have a good night sleep!
<micahg> julius__: thanks
<fta2> micahg, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65426925/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.chromium-browser_9.0.597.107~r75357-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz  :(
<fta2> i should drop arm, i'm just poking in the dark without any way to build or test :(
<julius__> fta2: do you know how to integrate a patch into the firefox nightly build?
<fta2> julius__, sure, but i'm no longer a mozilla maintainer, ask chrisccoulson or micahg
<julius__> fta2: OK, thanks
<micahg> fta2: well, there's a task assigned to linaro to help with that
<julius__> chrisccoulson: hi, I saw that the firefox nightly did not build and I think I found the issue; how can I test the patch?
<fta2> asac, help!
<asac> fta: i am here ;)
 * asac hopes fta didnt drown already
<chrisccoulson> hi fta2
<chrisccoulson> i might have the thunderbird.head branch ready to start 3.3 dailies later
<fta> chrisccoulson, cool, i need the new branch names and locations
<fta> asac, still there?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/574525/  i need to know where i should enable/disable armv7, arm_neon, arm_thumb for lucid, maverick, natty
<fta> asac, i'm sick of poking in the dark, i can't build, i can't test
<fta> asac, my last update failed, i found out why by digging into my bzr branches, but it's not a good solution, i always find the problems afterwards
<fta> asac, my only other option is to simply stop caring about arm :(
<jdstrand> fta: fyi- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/2294422
<jdstrand> fta: maverick/armel ftbfs
<fta> jdstrand, i know
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> ok
<fta> same on natty
<jdstrand> fta: I'm somewhat inclined to push out i386 and amd64 and have armel get fixed in the next update. what is your opinion?
<jdstrand> micahg: ^
<fta> jdstrand, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/02/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt  9:20 and 15:58
<fta> jdstrand, yep, please do
<jdstrand> fta: ok
<fta> jdstrand, i really don't know how i can really support arm. we don't have porter boxes like debian, i don't have that h/w here, i'm not allowed to have a native ppa (which won't solve the testing part anyway), and no-one from the arm team seem to care enough to help.
<fta> so i can only flip switches in the dark with a long stick, and hope for the best.
<fta> depressing
<jdstrand> fta: I hear you. micahg may be able to help going forward. one option could be to have him funnel your packages to the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa
<jdstrand> fta: but that is only part of the problem, I realize
<micahg> the problem looks like it just needs an ifdef, I'm just not sure what the ifdef should be
<micahg> I might be able to get janimo to take a look
<fta> nonix4, it's just that i forgot a arm_thumb=0 during the codecs merge, but i found another while trying to fix that
<fta> nonix4, n-m
<fta> i meant "no, it's..."
<micahg> ah, ok
 * micahg should've checked that as well
<fta> but i had armv7 set in one package and unset in the other, for months, no-one noticed
<fta> i'm wondering if anyone is really testing those
<chrisccoulson> fta - for arm - i feel exactly the same as you ;)
<fta> hence my request to asac
<chrisccoulson> (although i can build it, i have no way of testing anything on arm)
<chrisccoulson> and the porter boxes are super slow ;)
<fta> i'm accepting donations ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<fta> i should blog about this
<fta> i think i will
<asac> fta: dont bother about lucid ... maverick and natty are important. both are armv7=1 and neon=0 and arm_thumb=1 ... but for performance intense hot spots of code you might want to keep arm_thumb=0 if you have an option to do that for parts
<asac> we are adding "neon if available" for skia so then you can use neon=1 ... but you would be notified i guess
<asac> lucid is the same btw
<asac> fta: do you want hardware?
<asac> i can get you a board
<fta> that would solve the problem
<asac> definitly a beagle for now ... a panda probably soon
<asac> awesome i will work on that
<asac> let me see if i can get you access to a porter box as well sooner
<fta> excellent
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: things are good!  Have things started to calm down for you a bit yet?
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> i wish ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: well, I was wondering if you wanted to give my add-on a spin:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/messaging-menu-integration/
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i will do. i'm just trying to build thunderbird 3.3 atm
<m_conley> nice
<m_conley> it's a good version.  :)
<m_conley> (the add-on is currently only supporting 3.1.* though)
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> that should be easy for me to test then :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, still in the a3 crashes?
<chrisccoulson> fta - not now \o/
<chrisccoulson> just getting tbird 3.3 ready :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, good, maybe you'll have time for breakpad soon then ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - yes :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://ftagada.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/blindly-poking-at-arm-bugs-with-a-stick/
<chrisccoulson> i keep thinking about buying some arm hardware
<chrisccoulson> if i can find any ;)
<chrisccoulson> it is a bit of a pain. and firefox takes nearly 10 hours to build on arm now!
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> it's 12 hours :(
<chrisccoulson> that sucks
<fta> 21 for ch, before the codecs merge
<chrisccoulson> eek, that's pretty long
<chrisccoulson> are you running a test suite too?
<fta> no
<fta> not anymore
<chrisccoulson> that *is* quite long ;)
<chrisccoulson> the 12 hours for firefox includes the full set of tests, which take up most of the time
<fta> a couple of hours just for linking the binary
<chrisccoulson> or, at least i *think* it's most of the time. i guess i should instrument the build really
<fta> PERF: 'chrome chrome_sandbox ' built in 1184 sec  (amd64)
<fta> PERF: 'chrome chrome_sandbox ' built in 69396 sec (armel, without the codecs)
<fta> just the build, not the deb, strip, etc
<fta> and that's v9, v11 is biggest
<fta> bigger
<fta> 1h20 spent outside of the real build
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-03
<chrisccoulson> fta - you still there?
<LLStarks> ctrl+L on the addon tab: http://imgur.com/aeLej
<LLStarks> wat
<LLStarks> what kind of madman would do that instead of putting the adressbar in the addon tab?
<chrisccoulson> w00t - https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next \o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, what is w00t? the ftbfs? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, not so much ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed that. i guess i should use pbuilder occasionally ;)
<napster> Can I ask a question related to xul based application development here?
<napster> Can I ask a question related to xul based application development here asac ?
<asac> napster: this is the wrong place ... its about integrating xul/ffox etc. into ubuntu
<asac> not about development
<asac> irc.mozilla.org has a few channels around that
<asac> topic
<napster> asac: oh ok. But I'm unable to connect to that server. It shows nothing when I try /join #addons
<chrisccoulson> right, thunderbird builds should work now :)
<asac> napster: not sure if that channel is supposed to exist ... start here: https://wiki.mozilla.org/IRC
<napster> asac: ty
<asac> napster: http://irc.mozilla.org/
<asac> thats a more complete list
<asac> not sure
<asac> you will find out ;)
<asac> i am sure
<napster> asac: ok, my browser shows nothing for that page but timed out
<napster> asac: I mean http://irc.mozilla.org/
<asac> works for me
<asac> must be on your side
<asac> napster: its also a different IRC network: irc.mozilla.org (for your client)
<chrisccoulson> napster, you want #xulrunner on irc.mozilla.org
<napster> chrisccoulson: asac: yeah, I know, but can't connect to that server at all from my xchat :)
<napster> its shows no errors or warning
<napster>  Disconnected (Connection timed out).
<napster>  Cycling to next server in Mozilla Net...
<napster> this is only what I can see
<asac> i am no ton that server atm
<asac> so no clue
<asac> but the website opens for me quickly
<asac> might be your IP is a previous spammer one
<asac> if you have dynamic IP try to get a new IP
<napster> asac: never, I've been to that newtwork for the first time
<asac> do you have a static IP?
<napster> asac: no
<napster> its dynamic
<asac> then try to get a new IP
<napster> Yeah I guess os
<napster> *so
<asac> yours might have been used by a intrusive hacker/virus etc.
<napster> see you
<asac> cu
<napster> asac: no hope :(
<napster> anyway leave it
<asac> your whole IP block might be blacklisted
<napster> asac: Thats is awesome. I'm not able to connect because some else has spammed them! Very nice :)
<asac> dont know
<asac> just a guess ;)
<asac> if you can connect to freenode and not irc.mozilla.org i would think it has something to do with you :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: does irc.mozilla.org work for you atm?
 * asac is not connected there
<asac> napster: for the meantime try mibbit.com
<asac> its a webinterface ... maybe that has mozilla net support
<asac> really sucky thing, but if nothing else works ;)
<napster> asac: that sounds good for now. thanks mate
<asac> yeah works for me
<asac> i am in #addons using mibbit.com ;)
<asac> but #xulrunner might be better for you ... not sure
<napster> ok
<asac> i am mostly did core development ;)
<napster> asac: oh, thats good bro
<chrisccoulson> asac - sorry, popped out for some lunch
<chrisccoulson> yeah, irc.mozilla.org is working here
<asac> np
<chrisccoulson> fta - have you got a few minutes for setting up the thunderbird dailies?
<chrisccoulson> asac - are you able to add me as admin to ~mozillateam? I can't create PPA's at the moment :(
<chrisccoulson> micahg alreday tried, but he couldn't do it
<fta> chrisccoulson, sure
<chrisccoulson> fta - so, the current thunderbird stable branch in natty is now coming from lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.1.head
<chrisccoulson> what is currently lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.head will become the thunderbird-3.3 packages (although I've not made any changes to that branch yet, but i've got the changes ready to push)
<chrisccoulson> so, it's basically the same layout as firefox then
<asac> chrisccoulson: not?
<asac> ok
<asac> chrisccoulson: gnomefreak is owner ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is he ever here?
<asac> try to contact him or talk to IS to make you owner of the team
<chrisccoulson> asac - i haven't seen hi for a while
<chrisccoulson> *him
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<asac> one sec
<fta> maybe clean-up the team too; too many idle people in there
<fta> chrisccoulson, today, i have: thunderbird-3.1.head = lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-3.1.head and thunderbird.head = lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird.head
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, that looks right
<fta> i didn't change anything yet
<fta> and the bot has: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574995/
<chrisccoulson> fta - ah, ok. so, the "thunderbird" source package will be coming from thunderbird-3.1.head, which is the current stable version
<chrisccoulson> athunderbird.head will be "thunderbird-3.3"
<chrisccoulson> *and
<chrisccoulson> my keys keep not working :(
<fta> hmm
<fta> chrisccoulson, the stable branch is currently called thunderbird.head right?
<fta> the daily is thunderbird-3.1.head
<chrisccoulson> oh, i'm confused now :/
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<fta> you want me to swap those, is that correct?
<chrisccoulson> fta - there are daily builds for thunderbird-3.1? i only see thunderbird in the PPA
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/575004/
<chrisccoulson> fta - assuming i understand the configuration, i think we want something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575003/
<fta> the 2nd vpattern is 3.3, not 3.1
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i didn't notice that bit ;)
<fta> that's what preventing the bot to push the dailies atm
<fta> so you need to swap the branches in lp
<fta> right?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've branched what is currently lp:thunderbird to lp:thunderbird-3.1.head
<chrisccoulson> and then, i have the changes to lp:thunderbird.head stored locally which update it to 3.3
<fta> hm, what happened to the old lp:thunderbird-3.1.head branch then?
<fta> to be consistent with ff, i should call the daily thunderbird-trunk.head
<fta> pff
<chrisccoulson> fta - i moved the old lp:thunderbird-3.1.head branch to lp:thunderbird-3.1.head.old, but i didn't realise your bot was still using it when i did that
<fta> well, it's not, since trunk moved away from 3.1
<fta> n-m, i'll manage
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> Hey all - I've started work on integrating Thunderbird into the Messaging Menu.  Mozilla Labs project page is here:  https://mozillalabs.com/messaging/messaging-menu/
<m_conley> Any and all feedback welcome.  :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, could you please rename thunderbird.head to thunderbird-trunk.head in lp, to match firefox?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, sure
<fta> it has thunderbird-3.3 as src package name, right?
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it does. ok, i've renamed that now
<chrisccoulson> in future, we'll probably just use firefox-trunk and thunderbird-trunk as the source package names too
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, that's awesome :-)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: thanks! :D  Pretty stoked.  It needs some polish, but I'm happy to see it mostly work.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, the extension is arch-specific isn't it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, yes - good point.  :/  I should probably add that to the add-on listing.
<m_conley> i386 for now.
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I may have asked you this before, but when you put together the build structure for your globalmenu-extension... did you just go at it via trial and error, or was there some documentation you were referring to?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, it was mostly just copying config/ and build/, and other bits i knew that i needed. but some of it was trial and error ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: gotcha.  thanks. :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: shouldn't thunderbird.head stay the current dev release and a new thunderbird-trunk become thunderbird-3.3?
<fta> micahg, we don't have a firefox.head branch
<micahg> fta: yep, but we don't have a versioned thunderbird branch at the moment for each release and I'd like to keep it that way
<micahg> I'd prefer thunderbird.head to remain the distro head branch
<fta> we have thunderbird-3.1.head
<fta> you last touched it months ago
<micahg> fta: yep, but then it was merged into thunderbird.head
<chrisccoulson> i don't mind having thunderbird.head for the current 3.1 stable releases
<chrisccoulson> but we should probably do the same for firefox at some point too ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmm, third time lucky with the tbird builds :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it made sense when we weren't doing major version upgrades in stable releases
<chrisccoulson> i guess the only issue with it is, when we eventually roll out thunderbird 3.3, users on older releases will get updated to 3.3 if they are using the daily builds
<chrisccoulson> whereas, that isn't happening for firefox because we still have the daily builds coming off lp:firefox-3.6.head, and natty is using lp:firefox-4.0.head
<micahg> well, that's what happened with firefox I think, when 3.6 was stable
<micahg> ah, hmm, I see your point
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure how to handle that
<chrisccoulson> but, on the flip-side - when firefox 4 is released, we are going to lose 4.0 daily builds
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm L/
<chrisccoulson> :/ even
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should make the "firefox" dailies come off firefox-4.0 then
<chrisccoulson> even for maverick and lucid users?
<chrisccoulson> it almost seems like we need more than 1 PPA ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - how does this work for chromium? :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, that's what we did with 3.6
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> if we've done that in the past, then i don't mind doing it again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can make firefox-3.6.head push a source firefox-3.6 package if we need the dailies still
<micahg> chrisccoulson: chromium has channels the users subscribe to, daily, dev, beta, stable
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'm happy with keeping lp:thunderbird.head for the current stable (rather than using lp:thunderbird-3.1.head)
<chrisccoulson> we should probably discuss workflow at UDS though, we have a lot of branches now and i guess this is going to get more difficult in the future ;)
<chrisccoulson> ^^^fta - will you be coming to UDS?
<magcius> where is the chromium daily ppa?
<micahg> magcius: I think it's ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<magcius> ok.
<fta> chrisccoulson, nope.
<fta> chrisccoulson, micahg: grr, i already renamed everyting
<chrisccoulson> fta - that's ok, don't worry about it ;)
<micahg> yeah, it's fine
<chrisccoulson> wth is eToken?
<chrisccoulson> these issues keep cropping up: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65515213/DpkgTerminalLog.txt
<chrisccoulson> applications should not be adding private locations to the ld search path!
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<chrisccoulson> is this going to be another ubuntuzilla? ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think that's us
<chrisccoulson> no, it's not us. i'm just wondering what it is though
<chrisccoulson> it's especially bad adding themselves to the ld search path when they ship such antiquated versions of nss
 * chrisccoulson is going to have to get the whip out
<micahg> well, installing stuff in /usr/lib is generally frowned upon anyways
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they aren't doing that. they're installing nss in to a private location in /opt and then presumably dropping a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was referring to the eToken stuff :)
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job that firefox isn't using the system nss
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if it's this? http://www3.safenet-inc.com/support/etoken.aspx
<chrisccoulson> i might send them an e-mail
<micahg> did you see the news about js185?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, are they doing a tarball release though? i've been pinging them in #jsapi about that ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, sounds like it's planned
<micahg> which means /usr/lib/mozjs185.0.0 hopefully
<chrisccoulson> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=628723
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 628723 in JavaScript Engine "Create JS 1.8.5 source release" [Normal,New]
<micahg> jdstrand: what do you think about bug 728621
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728621 in firefox "Apparmor profile works around a fixed security bug in sun-java6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728621
<jdstrand> micahg: seems fine to revert so long as it is tested
<micahg> jdstrand: is running through the java test suite on the build sufficient?
<jdstrand> micahg: should be. probably something for natty only
<micahg> jdstrand: revert only in natty or test only in natty?
<jdstrand> micahg: both
<micahg> jdstrand: so leave the stable releases alone WRT this
<jdstrand> yes
<micahg> jdstrand: k, it's in the apparmor abstraction now, so should I prepare a merge request for apparmor?
<jdstrand> sure, or a debdiff
<fta> jdstrand, micahg: do you want the arm ftbfs fix for this ch release or is it fine to wait for the next one?
 * micahg defers to jdstrand on this
<fta> btw, the next beta is very active, i won't be surprised to see it become stable very soon
<fta> linux/beta (10.0.648.126 -> 10.0.648.127)
<micahg> they've also just about reached they're 6 week release deadline
<jdstrand> fta: which fix is this, dropping the arch or actually getting armel builds?
<jdstrand> s/builds/working builds/
<fta> jdstrand, i can get it to build "theoretically", it was my fault, a flag dropped by mistake.
<jdstrand> fta: yes, please let's get armel building again with the next upload (but not a special 9.0.597.107~r75357-0ubuntu0.10.10.2 upload)
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> fta: so whenever google has a new security update for us, we'll get the path then
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for finding the fix, even if it is just theoretical :)
<fta> ok, fix committed, so i won't forget it
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> jdstrand, are the QRT:scripts fully automatic? i mean, would it be possible to run them without a display?
<jdstrand> fta: no, they are not automatic in any way. they are interactive
<jdstrand> fta: well, test-browser.py. most of QRT:scripts can be run without a display
<fta> i guess i should test those one day
<fta> chrisccoulson, you didn't change the tb 3.3 src package name yet?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i thought i pushed my changes already?
<chrisccoulson> 1 sec
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, it's pushed already
<fta> hm
<fta> why is my bot pulling the same sources over and over again then?..
<fta> oh, no cache
<fta> could you please add one?
<fta> ff and xul have one already
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-04
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (Chromium too!): | Firefox 4.0b12 in Firefox Beta PPA 9.10-10.10 http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Firefox 3.6.15/Seamonkey 2.0.12 in http://is.gd/dsudW need testing | Firefox 3.6.14 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.8 in Lucid-Natty  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<LLStarks> hmmm, getting osmesa to work with webgl on 4.0 is hard
<vish> i'm running the ppa in maverick and the latest update to FF4 depends on global menu, will that break firefox?
<vish> i mean, it asks to install the new firefox4.0-globalmenu package
<vish> is it required in maverick?
<Brownout> vish: looks more like a recommend than a dependency
<fta> micahg, jdstrand_: fyi, I found a bug in cdbs triggered by the codecs merge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575555/
<micahg> fta: ok, I think installing a changelog is minor, but it would be great to fix on the next upload, thanks for catching that
<fta> bug 194574
<micahg> fta: we lost our bot apparently
<fta> micahg, yep. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdbs/+bug/194574
<vish> is firefox4.0-globalmenu essential in maverick? will it be a problem or is it just an extension?
<vish> micahg: ^ any suggestions?
<micahg> vish: it won't do anything w/out unity
<vish> cool, thx! :) /me updates
<BUGabundo> evening
<fta> ola
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> sick of that 1000+ in greader
<fta> impossible to catch up
<BUGabundo> I'm fine
<BUGabundo> I prioritize mine
<BUGabundo> had most read
<BUGabundo> do you want my shared feed?
<BUGabundo> :p
<fta> BUGabundo, why not
<BUGabundo> http://feeds.bugabundo.net/BUGabundo-shared-feed
<BUGabundo> SFW
<fta> doesn't work
<BUGabundo> lookng
<BUGabundo> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BUGabundo-sharedfeed
<BUGabundo> one - too much
<fta> hm, i just see the title in reader
<BUGabundo> 6,774 views of 1076 items     16,808 clicks back to the site on  2652 items
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> had no idea so many ppl reading that
<BUGabundo> fta: that's strange
<BUGabundo> greader should pick up the last few items
<chrisccoulson> vish, firefox-4.0-globalmenu should be an empty package in maverick
<chrisccoulson> (sorry, i've been out all day)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-05
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: ping
<fta> chrisccoulson, hi, are the daily tb/tb33 ok now? (ie, is my bot doing what you expected?)
<chrisccoulson> hi fta. yes, they are working fine, thanks :)
<fta> good
<fta> ch10 expected in a few days
<fta> too soon for breakpad i guess
<BUGabundo> fta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHkucr1jJpQ&feature=related
<BUGabundo> with html5 enabled
<BUGabundo> works for you ?
<chrisccoulson> jcastro, been clicking on random links? ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<fta> BUGabundo, hm, no. weird. it's broken
<BUGabundo> yeah
<fta> not only youtube, everything with html5 videos
<BUGabundo> autch
<sparkybluefox> Can anybody suggest how I fix my flash problem?
<sparkybluefox> I guess not.
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-03-06
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is there any reason you mentioned 3.1.8 specifically in the postinst file for thunderbird?
<micahg> fta: if you get a chance, can you look at debian 611725 to see if we need any of those patches?
 * micahg guesses the bot is still gone
<micahg> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=611725
<chrisccoulson> micahg - are you referring to the folder->symlink migration?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it was only needed for 3.1.8
<chrisccoulson> you can get rid of it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but people upgrading from maverick, won't they need it as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, because the install location changes, so the workaround isn't needed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok, right, makes sense, if I do the 3.1.9 upload, I'll drop it then
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> did you try the 3.3 dailies yet?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not yet, still have testing to do for 3.6.15
<chrisccoulson> (i put the alpha 2 build in to the thunderbird-next PPA too)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool, I'm on natty now BTW
<chrisccoulson> excellent
<micahg> but running xubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> using unity? ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> I'll probably test unity at some point
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should all be testing it really ;)
 * micahg doesn't like that xubuntu-desktop has to be removed to install ubuntu-desktop
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i dropped the firefox-next bzr branch btw. i'm just going to take all of the firefox-next and thunderbird-next builds from trunk
<chrisccoulson> it's easier than having 2 branches ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that won't work with m-c branching
<chrisccoulson> that's ok, because branching only happens for release now
<micahg> right, but what are we going to do for the mozilla-2.0 branch
<chrisccoulson> nothing ;)
<micahg> um...
<chrisccoulson> the RC is bascially what will end up being the release (assuming no show-stoppers), so the next upload will be to the firefox-stable PPA
<chrisccoulson> and the next upload to firefox-next will come from mozilla-central still (ff5~a1,or whatever)
<micahg> right, so firefox-4.0.head become the firefox in teh dailes?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should do that once firefox 4 is released
<micahg> rc1 was tagged on mozilla-2.0 BTW
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm just testing it now
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> the builds aren't don yet though (there's nothing on ftp.mozilla.org yet anyway)
<chrisccoulson> **done
<chrisccoulson> i guess we could have a firefox-next branch temporarily just to do RC builds for firefox-next now that mozilla-2.0 has branched
<chrisccoulson> but for most uploads, it's easier just to have a single branch
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if it's the same as you're uploading to natty, you can just use the firefox-4.0 branch I guess
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the issue is that the source package name is different
<micahg> ah, right
<chrisccoulson> but the firefox-4.0 branch is what i'll use for firefox-stable
<chrisccoulson> i guess we don't want firefox-stable to be parallel installable do we?
<micahg> well, that's not how we had it before
<micahg> I would think for stable people want the drop in replacement
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's what i was planning to do
<chrisccoulson> that also means we get official branding, and one less reason for people to use ubuntuzilla
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, upstream is planning to force libxul and IPC in configure, are we ok with those changes?
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i saw that
<chrisccoulson> doesn't work for all of our architectures though
<chrisccoulson> (powerpc)
<chrisccoulson> and i guess, other distro's that support more architectures are going to have more problems than us
<micahg> right, so should we ask upstream not to force that?
<chrisccoulson> we should probably fix powerpc tbh
<chrisccoulson> we could raise it as an issue though
<chrisccoulson> we currently turn off IPC on powerpc
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe chat with glandium as Debian has to support it as well
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll talk to him in the week
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to try and keep on top of firefox-stable once 4.0 is released. i really don't want users downloading the ubuntuzilla packages
<micahg> well, idk what the problem with 3.6.x was, we upload same or next day to -security the updates
<chrisccoulson> i guess i need to test the upgrade paths this week from each release to the current natty branch
<chrisccoulson> so people using firefox-next get a nice upgrade path
<micahg> that would be nice :)
 * micahg has to start working on the webkit upgrade this week
<chrisccoulson> has anyone seen gnomefreak recently?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Feb 24
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, quite a long time ago
<chrisccoulson> i guess I'll need to talk to IS then :/
<micahg> I hope everything is ok
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<micahg> have you tried e-mailing?
<chrisccoulson> not yet
<fta> hi
<fta> micahg, could you please build the current chromium 10 beta on arm? it should be promoted to stable on Tuesday. it has the arm ftbfs fix and the changelog fix too
<fta> also, there's a problem with the html5 video tag. it's broken, i can't figure out why
<fta> oh, and the ch10 update is also a security update
<micahg> fta: I'll upload to the u-m-s PPA in the mean time since my last arm build was OOM and took way too long
<micahg> fta: the version will be higher on the promoted one, right?
<micahg> fta: also, does it matter which release?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is the crash reporter working for thunderbird yet in natty?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, it should be
<micahg> hmm, it didn't actually crash, it was just hidden, good
<fta> micahg, i just need a test build. it will not be the exact same version/tarball.
<micahg> fta: ok, do you care which release?
<fta> the arm flags are lucid vs post lucid
<micahg> I'm tempted to do natty since it'll have all the deps
<fta> natty is fine
<micahg> great
<fta> you can dget this one: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta/+files/chromium-browser_10.0.648.127~r76697-0ubuntu1~ucd~beta2.dsc
<micahg> I'm just copying from the PPA
<micahg> \o/ no timeout
<micahg> fta: hopefully we'll know in about 20 hours
<fta> cool
<fta> chrisccoulson, uhuh, seems my blog post about unity is popular
<chrisccoulson> fta - "I never switched to Compiz (no benefits for my use case) and I would still be using Metacity if Unity was usable with it" - did you try unity-2d?
<chrisccoulson> that runs with metacity
<chrisccoulson> (but it also pulls in qt)
<fta> chrisccoulson, the thing in Maverick UNE?
<chrisccoulson> fta - no, unity-2d is new for natty (it's in the archive now)
<fta> oh
<chrisccoulson> up until last week, unity-2d was more feature complete than unity proper ;)
<fta> i will
<fta> i already have qt because of calibre and googleearth iirc
<chrisccoulson> it's still a bit crashy tbh (just like unity), but it's pretty impressive considering it's not using compiz
<micahg> oh, maybe I'll try unity w/out ubuntu-desktop
<fta> chrisccoulson, how do I switch?
<chrisccoulson> fta - you need to select the 2D session option from GDM
<fta> grrr; it brings appmenu-gtk back
<micahg> compiz is using boost, yuck
<fta> chrisccoulson, what's the w-m of unity 2d? metacity, mutter?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it's using metacity
<fta> oohoh
<fta> \o/
<fta> chrisccoulson, hm, no indicator at all
<fta> micahg, about the debian arm bug, it's about armv4t, we target v7
<fta> chrisccoulson, how do I add the indicators & nautilus back in unity-2d?
<fta>  (<unknown>:13800): libindicator-WARNING **: File '/usr/lib/indicators/4/libapplication.so' does not exist.
<fta> $ dpkg -S libapplication.so
<fta> indicator-application: /usr/lib/indicators/5/libapplication.so
<fta>  #6  0x065c65ad in fastGetOwnPropertySlot (this=0xbfa3cda8, exec=0xb3fff048, propertyName=..., slot=...) at ../3rdparty/javascriptcore/JavaScriptCore/runtime/JSObject.h:382
<fta> oh my, Qt has its own JS JIT engine
<fta> and it's crashing
<fta> micahg, remainder, ch 10 needs libvpx 0.9.5+
<chrisccoulson> fta - sorry, i went away for lunch
<chrisccoulson> fta - i wonder if nautilus is set to not draw the desktop in unity-2d? it used to be that way in the old unity
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about the indicators though -they should just work
<fta> nope https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/724717
<fta> evo looks different in unity-2d
<fta> no more preview
<fta> but tabs instead
<fta> gasp, evo is totally broken
<BUGabundo> howdy
<BUGabundo> fta: Femme de ménage sexy Paris Lyon Lille Montpellier http://t.co/AAUgITv with ubuntu logo
<micahg> fta: that's why I wanted to build natty and thanks for checking the Debian bug
<fta> micahg, did you see about libvpx?
<micahg> fta: yep, that was the first half of my comment ;)
<fta> also, the <video> tag regressed, but i have no idea why, i checked, nada
<fta> would be nice to bisect and find out when it happened
<micahg> :(, do you have a good test for that I can add to QRT?
<fta> youtube
 * micahg thinks youtube regressed
<fta> nonix4, everything using <video>
<fta> nonix4, n-m
<fta> i meant "no, ..."
<fta> damn xchat
<fta> micahg, also http://diveintohtml5.org/detect.html#video  (under the pictures)
<fta> it says "does not support HTML video"
<fta> while it used to work
<micahg> fta: was H.264 removed already?
<fta> micahg, nope, i don't think so. and vorbis is broken too
<micahg> fta: how soon do you think they'll release to stable?  this doesn't sound good
<fta> Tuesday morning, PST
<micahg> ok, I guess after I finish testing and release Firefox I can try to narrow this down
<fta> HTML5 video is not part of my own test, so i missed it, but i assume it's broken in v9 too
<fta> maybe another side effect of the codecs merge
<micahg> well, we have tests for webm
<BUGabundo> I was the one sounding the alarms :P
<fta> BUGabundo, yep, thanks :)
<BUGabundo> I always use youtube in html5
<fta> as i said in my blog post about unity, my productivity declined significantly because of compiz/unity
<BUGabundo> yeah, I miss having a stable compiz
<BUGabundo> metacity its toooooo basic for me
<BUGabundo> but compiz its to crashy
<fta> i don't see what compiz has that metacity can't do (beside useless graphical effects)
<micahg> hmm, trunk seems ok
<fta> micahg, ?
<micahg> chromium
<fta> for youtube, you must opt-in to the html5 beta
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I have some small problems getting Firefox 3.6 running on my laptop with Hardy.
<fta> micahg, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<BUGabundo> micahg: trunk here. not ok
<BUGabundo> 11.0.693.0 (77055) Ubuntu 11.04
<x_link> I downloaded a tar.gz-file which I extracted and made a shortcut to the startup-file. This works with 3.5 but not with 3.6
<micahg> hmm, everything's still using flash
<BUGabundo> micahg: YOUAREDONGITWRONG :P
<micahg> x_link: we don't support the .tar.gzs
<micahg> x_link: what do you need a package for?
<chrisccoulson> x_link, why aren't you just using the package we provide?
<x_link> Hmm is there a "special" file for 3.6 in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> what do you mean?
<x_link> chrisccoulson: Which one is the package that you provide?
<chrisccoulson> 3.6 is the default browser in hardy
<micahg> x_link: 3.6.14 is the default in hardy
<x_link> chrisccoulson: My english isn't that very good.
<chrisccoulson> just install and make sure you apply all the security updates, and you have 3.6 ;)
<x_link> Hmmm....it's 3.5 for me. When I upgrade it to 3.6 it won't load/start.
<x_link> chrisccoulson: I tried that, it won't load/start then.
<chrisccoulson> not sure where you got 3.5 from
<chrisccoulson> it's never had 3.5
<x_link> I installed firefox-3.0, then it upgraded to 3.5, after that 3.6
<x_link> So I should just run "sudo aptitude install firefox" ?
<x_link> Pretty strange that it doesn't work for me.
<BUGabundo> fta: more serious then no webM, for me, is it crashes on a certain site!
<BUGabundo> reported weeks ago, zero feedback
<chrisccoulson> x_link - you should just ensure you have all security updates
<fta> BUGabundo, where?
<x_link> chrisccoulson: How do I do that?
<BUGabundo> fta: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=73913
<BUGabundo> every SINGLE time
<chrisccoulson> x_link, you probably need to be in #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> I'm going mad
<BUGabundo> using FF now
<chrisccoulson> this isn't really a support channel
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> chrisccoulson: Mozilla Firefox 3.6.16pre Seems like I have that one now.
<chrisccoulson> x_link, if you're asking how to apply security updates, you really shouldn't be using our daily builds
<fta> BUGabundo, even in --temp-profile mode?
<chrisccoulson> 3.6.16pre is a daily buil
<chrisccoulson> d
<BUGabundo> fta: testing
<BUGabundo> fta: question: where the heck is chromium on a brand NEW profile get my passwords from???
<fta> BUGabundo, i really wish we had breakpad so those go directly upstream
<BUGabundo> no login at all
<BUGabundo> breakpad
<BUGabundo> ?
<fta> BUGabundo, it's not supposed to
<BUGabundo> fta: all my chromium installs on several machines do that
<BUGabundo> both new profiles and private
<fta> breakpad to submit the crashes upstream automatically
<BUGabundo> scare the hell out of me
<fta> hm
 * chrisccoulson will look at that this week now we have alpha 3 out of the way
<BUGabundo> new profile is NOT chrashing
<BUGabundo> hunting down the add on
<BUGabundo> that can be causing it
<BUGabundo> gonna take a while
<x_link> chrisccoulson: Well okey then, thanks for your help.
<BUGabundo> does the trace tell you anything?
<fta> BUGabundo, i see sun java in your crash
<BUGabundo> really?
<fta> but your particular crash seems related to the DNS
<BUGabundo> that's even stranger
<fta> crashes while resolving something
<BUGabundo> humm
<fta> looks similar to the old http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=25823
<BUGabundo> ill disabel addons and test
<BUGabundo> give me a few (many) minutes
<BUGabundo> buum
<BUGabundo> just after 6 addons
<BUGabundo> GOT IT
<BUGabundo> fta: mind testing this a bit? https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nffehaffffkpgiloohpklpanbfhnkocb
<BUGabundo> fta: bug updated , dev contacted
<fta> i'm busy fixing my netbook. failed badly in the middle of a maverick->natty upgrade
<fta> BUGabundo, are you sure it's this addon?
<BUGabundo> with it disable , crash doesn't happen
<fta> i mean, does it crash if you have just this one?
<BUGabundo> let me reenable all again
<BUGabundo> and test
<fta> nonix4, disable everything expect this one
<fta> grrr
<BUGabundo> no crash
<fta> nick completion suffix: ","
<fta> disabled
<BUGabundo> hihih
<fta> BUGabundo, do you remember when the HTML5 video started to fail?
<BUGabundo> one day before I told u
<fta> 2 days ago?
<BUGabundo> was it ?
<BUGabundo> feels like more
<BUGabundo> lol
<fta> could you check?
<BUGabundo> let me grep the logs
<BUGabundo> 2011-03-05.162324+0000WET.txt:(2011-03-05 19:02:14) freenode: with html5 enabled
<BUGabundo> man, I must leave home
<BUGabundo> I'm going crazy here
<BUGabundo> time does NOT pass :S
<fta> so it's recent
<fta> do you still have the previous build?
<BUGabundo> probably
<BUGabundo> I keep
<BUGabundo> all
<BUGabundo> and install daily
<BUGabundo> let me revert a few days
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   16M 2011-03-01 08:15 chromium-browser_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> its the oldest I have
<fta> revert the codecs too
<fta> use the same version
<fta> micahg, fyi, i will promote one new lang in ch10. Uyghur, they jumped from 17% translated yesterday to 91.3% tomorrow
<fta> that's even 94.5% in the current beta
<fta> woo, and 99.4% in stable
<micahg> fta: that should be fine
<fta> it's automatic anyway. part of the tarball creation
<fta> well, no. whitelisting new langs is not automatic, landing new strings is
<fta> BUGabundo, so?
<BUGabundo> sorry, busy
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg -i chromium-browser_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb chromium-browser-dbg_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb chromium-browser-inspector_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_all.deb chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_amd64.deb chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree_11.0.687.0~svn20110301r76345-0ubuntu1~ucd1_all.deb
<BUGabundo> Your profile can not be used because it is from a newer version of Chromium.
<BUGabundo> Some features may be unavailable. Please specify a different profile directory or use a newer version of Chromium.
<BUGabundo> fta: ^^^^^^^^^^
<fta> uh
<fta> wfm
<fta> i mean the downgrade
<BUGabundo> still happens
<BUGabundo> can't play
<fta> it's not an old one
<fta> but video still NOK
<BUGabundo> so its older then 2011-03-01 r76345
<fta> I merged the codecs in 674
<fta> damn, lp no longer has it
<BUGabundo> LP aint made for dailies
<BUGabundo> back to chromium-browser (11.0.693.0~svn20110305r77055-0ubuntu1~ucd1) ...
<fta> pff, i need to rebuild those
<fta> micahg, BUGabundo: good news, ch9 stable and ch10 beta are fine. only ch11 (dev & trunk) are broken
<BUGabundo> kk
<fta> so it's not my codecs merge after all
<fta> dev is at 686, so it's older than that, and beta at 648
<micahg> fta: ah, good news, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-27
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if I don't have a powerpc fix committed before the next beta is ready, can you ping me
<chrisccoulson> why?
<micahg> I'd like to get it fixed :)
<micahg> I might forget though
<chrisccoulson> it's not something we should be wasting any time at all on
<micahg> and I'd rather not be patch wrestling release week
<micahg> I"m more concerned for the stable releases than precise
<chrisccoulson> we should be spending time trying to properly fix things like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=694594 rather than worrying about powerpc tbh
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 694594 in JavaScript Engine "Crashes with gcc 4.4.3" [Critical,New: ]
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I don't think I can help with that, so I'll fix something that I figure I can :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-02-28
<err-or> hi, is there an ppa for 'esr' release too?
<err-or> for ubuntu :)
<chrisccoulson> err-or, no
<err-or> :(
<err-or> we have some plugins running which don't like to have lots of version updates ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-01
<FernandoMiguel> jHEELLOOO
<bhearsum> hello? or jello?
<Unit193> Jello, oh the big red letters stand for the jello family....
<knome> chrisccoulson, you on? you know what i'm asking...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-02
<micahg> good morning chrisccoulson, do I have time to add the powerpc patches before you upload?
<FernandoMiguel> what's wrong with flash?
<FernandoMiguel> hasn't worked for the last couple of days
<FernandoMiguel> in both chrome and FF
<tr33m4n> flash fine in FF on 12.04
<FernandoMiguel> not here
<FernandoMiguel> both 64bits .so and repo version :\
<tr33m4n> ... not sure then, suggest apt purge and reinstall
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: you have a local copy in your profile?
<FernandoMiguel> I "had"
<FernandoMiguel>  ll .mozilla/plugins/
<FernandoMiguel> -rw-rw-r-- 1 fernando fernando  18M Nov  1 01:56 libflashplayer.so.bak
<FernandoMiguel> tr33m4n: that's what I just did
<tr33m4n> chrome or chromium?
<FernandoMiguel> chrome
<micahg> chrome ships their own flash (maybe 32 bit)
<FernandoMiguel> Google Chrome19.0.1055.1 (Official Build 123982) dev
<FernandoMiguel> Flash (3 files) - Version: 11.2.31.109
<FernandoMiguel> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r31
<tr33m4n> Chrome has flash built in... if they are both not functional in Chrome and FF perhaps the problem is running deeper in your system than just flash
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> debug options?
<FernandoMiguel> bah...... repo version now wokrs on FF
<FernandoMiguel> local .so didn't
<FernandoMiguel> now to make a new chrome profile and test
<FernandoMiguel> nope, doesn't work
<tr33m4n> should not affect Chrome
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/864897/
<FernandoMiguel> Location:	/home/fernando/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so.bak
<FernandoMiguel> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<FernandoMiguel> why is it calling that?
<FernandoMiguel> ok....
<FernandoMiguel> repo version works
<FernandoMiguel> chrome internal one doesn't
<tr33m4n> :)
<FernandoMiguel> filling a bug
<FernandoMiguel> filed https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=116520
<jincreator> Hi, has anyone know how to translate Unity menu of Firefox? Or is edit desktop file of source the only way to do this?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, I got busy with other things, I'll try to get powerpc working for beta 6
<dpm> chrisccoulson, would it be possible to update the FF .desktop file with the new quicklist translations people have been doing?
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<jincreator> Hmm...maybe these translations are all can be in Mozilla's localizing hg
<FernandoMiguel> tr33m4n: poing
<FernandoMiguel> tr33m4n: Executable Path/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<FernandoMiguel> it's chrome, not chromium!!!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any reason for me to not kill the precise firefox-next PPA builds (non-restartable)?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's fine. i uploaded that by accident
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-03
<FernandoMiguel> morning
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-03-04
<knome> chrisccoulson, hey
<cousteau> my firefox (10.0.2 from a PPA; under Ubuntu 10.10 64b) crashes when I hit Ctrl-Shift-K and type something.  Can anybody reproduce?
<cousteau> just tried it with a .tar.bz2 downloaded from Firefox; dosn't happen there
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-02-26
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Will ubuntu stay on thunderbird esr for the time being?
<fishor_> hallo all, i use Firefox 19.0 ubuntu build and i have one issue. If i open google plus, firefox continually takes 10% CPU. Is it some thing ubuntu specific? Suddenly i cant test it on windows
<fishor_> here is output of perf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568166/
<fishor_> here is strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568170/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-02-25
<chrisccoulson> kbrosnan, i see one of our users dragged you in to a discussion about a bug he was having. sorry about that :/
<kbrosnan> chrisccoulson: not a problem. i'm here to field questions and such. i have no problem sharing info.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-02-24
 * ejat brb
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-02-28
<gpo> the Firefox and Thunderbird daily builds repository hasn't been updated since 19 Feb. Is this normal?
<gpo> I wanted to test a feature that has been added in the last week but of course it's not there. Is the repository being gradually phased out? Or is this a temporary problem?
<gpo> Also Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam seems to be down
<gpo> ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-03-01
<gpo1> ping
<Yotson> pong :)
<gpo1> hey Yotson! :) I just noticed that the Firefox and Thunderbird daily builds repository hasn't been updated since 19 Feb. Is this normal?
<gpo1> Also that build versions and testing status page http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam seems to be down
<Yotson> sorry, no idea whatsoever.
<gpo1> ok, thanks anyway, I'll keep asking :-)
<Yotson> i do have an 'issue' though.
<Yotson> After the update of a few days ago firefox doesn't open urls i click in external programs anymore. A new window is opened with the homepage url but thats it. Tried the safe mode and the refresh firefox mode with the same result. I havent tried reinstalling yet though.
<Yotson> Any idea or tips to troubleshoot and preferably fix that?
<Yotson> will try removing, purging, deleting (if any) firefox related folders in home directory and reinstalling. Only important stuff are the bookmarks and got them backed up.
<Yotson> to be sure. This channel is the most appropriate for these questions or should i use #firefox?
<Yotson> -grmbl- no luck. I think i will bug #firefox
<Yotson> for the interested, seems i hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs24/+bug/1425972
<Yotson> going to wait until the fix arrives by a regular update. :)
<gpo1> ping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-03-03
<M-alex_mayorga> ¡Hola! IS it known that the build at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa has been broken for about a week now?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-02-27
<ArtGravity> Is the Unity Menu Integration that broke on 52.0b3 being tracked?
<ArtGravity> I just got an update to 52.0b4 today and the Thunderbird menu is still no longer integrated properly with Unity.
